# Zinc for Men and More?



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies! 

I'm starting out this cycle with continued positive thinking! 

1. I know there was a thread mentioning that ZINC supplements did wonders for their OH. I checked OH's mens' multivitamin and is has the 100% daily recommended value of Zinc. Can someone tell me how many Mg of Zinc they were taking/using? 

2. I didn't plan on temping and learning all the BBT stuff - didn't want to stress out about. But seeing a BBT thermometer at Target the other day for just $8, I figured "why not". Not telling OH about it. Don't want him to stress out either. I still have a lot to learn about it - have not been good about the "same time", "don't get up and move", etc. Is there any "special temp" I should be on the lookout for? Or is BBT really just for tracking and getting more in tune with your own body and recognizing ovulation after the fact?

3. I've been terrible at checking CM. Every time I've checked, it's just nothing like what y'all describe EWCM, stretchy, clear, etc. I think I'm pretty "dry"? I heard a lot of mentions of Robitussin, so I did some research, bought Mucinex (which helps with my constant congestion anyways) and decided to start taking it today. [Key ingredient: Guaifenesin] Now for the fun of more checking CM! Note sarcasm. hahah


I'm not trying to stress much. Just love to exert every option, helpful hints, and even old wives tales to get this bun in the oven ASAP! Any more ideas ladies? What new things are you implementing this cycle?


----------



## j1405

you are like me today... i'm sitting here thinking . . AM I DOING ENOUGH??!!

we should really give ourselves a break but its so hard when af shows up every month!

about the zinc. mens can take 30mg of zinc a day to increase sperm and motility!! very good descision to have oh take it!! i have put my oh on a multivitamin as well this month so hoping it works! if it has 100% zinc then thats great!! my oh's multivit only has 5mg of zinc a day but i'll see how this month goes and if nothing, i will up the dosage a bit!!

i use opk's but do not do bbt temps. i stress enough as it is... lol!! tempting is very good to see when you ovulate and when implantation can possibly happen! fertility friend website has a nice charthing thingy.. i'm not too hot on the chartig but you can always google a bit... lots of info on charthing!

i check cm every now and then but im pretty dry also... which made me think thats our problem. i am starting evening primrose oil this month to see if my cm increases! i'm o'ing this coming weekend and i'm hoping my opk's give me the go ahead and my cm will be more! 

i'm not discussing all this stuff with oh either. they don't really get it and we don't want them to stress about us stressing bcoz its not happening either!!

are you using opk"s and how long is your cycle?


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

Can I suggest a supplement called "Menevit"? I don't know if anyone has heard of it but we have it here in Australia and I had a friend who conceived using it. Just a thought! Babydust to you!


----------



## Pebbles11

Hi ladies, it's my second TTC cycle. I have put the hubby on zinc, in on it too as well as folic acid. I have been using opk sticks (digital clear blue ones) however they haven't picked up a surge this month.... However I do feel like I ovulated so who knows. I know a lot of people who never got a positive opk but got pregnant so we'll see. We have been using preseed a bit. I had a tiny bit of blood after bd on Saturday (should have been ov day), more like a pinkish smear on toilet paper than actual blood, so I'm hoping that was ovulation bleed. I have always been a bleed-er mid cycle LOL! Might bd one last time tonight and then 2ww.....


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 - I'm actually not stressing about it too much. I think I just like to be prepared and use everything I can to help our chances! I've heard a few mentions on here about evening primrose oil. I'll have to look into that? It's to help with CM? Do you take it every day or at a certain time of the month?

Pebbles11 - I did use OPKs all last month. I went through 3 packs of First Response in one cycle, to never get a true positive. I still feel like I ovulated though - got cramping, tenderness, etc... This month I both the cheap Target dip-stick type of OPKs so I can test longer and more often (probably every day after AF).
That sucks about the mid-cycle bleeding. But at least you know that it's normal for you.

hapi2bhealthy - Thanks for the suggestion! I;ll look that up!

I just checked OHs multi vitamin. His 100% DRV of Zinc is only 15 mg. I may go buy him and addt'l supplement then. And Folic Acid? I never thought of that for men either. His has 400mcg (100% DRV)


----------



## j1405

The evening primrose you only take from af until o. No longer than that, it can cause uterine contractions! U should give it a try!


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 - THANKS! I just went out and bought a bottle of EPO tonight and took my first one!

Also a NOTE on ZINC - DH was NOT into taking the extra Zinc. Apparently, excess Zinc can cause a lot of health problems. So... yeah I won't push the extra Zinc. :)


----------



## Ran

Yep, got DH on zinc and selenium :)


----------



## j1405

sweetie888 said:


> j1405 - THANKS! I just went out and bought a bottle of EPO tonight and took my first one!
> 
> Also a NOTE on ZINC - DH was NOT into taking the extra Zinc. Apparently, excess Zinc can cause a lot of health problems. So... yeah I won't push the extra Zinc. :)

you should do about 2000mg of epo. this is my first month so i have yet to see changes in my cm. i'm still very dry but then also its still a weeeeeek till o... argh!! dh does not have to take extra ZINC. just normal 30mg a day, which all men should actually take. maybe a good multivitamin will sit better with him as that promotes over all healt?!

wel i'm holding thumbs that the epo will do the trick for us this month!! i mean we will be giving those spermies all they desire.. nice fertile cm to live in :)


----------



## LadyGriz11

DH's taking zinc (30 mg) and folic acid (400 mg) along with an essential multivitamin. As far as EPO, I've been taking 3000 mg for the last few months and it's done wonders to increase cm quantity and quality. I love it (except for the after taste, yuck!!).


----------



## j1405

LadyGriz11 said:


> DH's taking zinc (30 mg) and folic acid (400 mg) along with an essential multivitamin. As far as EPO, I've been taking 3000 mg for the last few months and it's done wonders to increase cm quantity and quality. I love it (except for the after taste, yuck!!).

wow so your chances to have a bfp sound really great!! i only started epo this month and oh started his multivit this month so i'm hoping we will have some luck

i have not seen any change in cm since starting epo and i take 2000mg a day and i drink lost of water. but then again its still a whole week till i o so the cm should still increase right?? the only side effect i have is a headache from hell after i've taken the epo!


----------



## LadyGriz11

j1405 said:


> LadyGriz11 said:
> 
> 
> DH's taking zinc (30 mg) and folic acid (400 mg) along with an essential multivitamin. As far as EPO, I've been taking 3000 mg for the last few months and it's done wonders to increase cm quantity and quality. I love it (except for the after taste, yuck!!).
> 
> wow so your chances to have a bfp sound really great!! i only started epo this month and oh started his multivit this month so i'm hoping we will have some luck
> 
> i have not seen any change in cm since starting epo and i take 2000mg a day and i drink lost of water. but then again its still a whole week till i o so the cm should still increase right?? the only side effect i have is a headache from hell after i've taken the epo!Click to expand...

Gah! I really really hope so! I'm due to test on Valentine's Day if AF doesn't show on the 13th. You should definitely notice some improvement as you get closer to ovulation, I usually get 3 or 4 days of lots of ewcm. I love what EPO has done for my cm and I'll keep taking it if I don't get my bfp next week. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## j1405

thanks!! wel i really do hope your valentines will be filled with red hearts and nothing af like... lol!! keep us informed and baby dust to you!!xx


----------



## sweetie888

[/QUOTE]you should do about 2000mg of epo. this is my first month so i have yet to see changes in my cm. i'm still very dry but then also its still a weeeeeek till o... argh!! dh does not have to take extra ZINC. just normal 30mg a day, which all men should actually take. maybe a good multivitamin will sit better with him as that promotes over all healt?!

wel i'm holding thumbs that the epo will do the trick for us this month!! i mean we will be giving those spermies all they desire.. nice fertile cm to live in :)[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the dosage info! I bought the 500mg, so I guess I will try to take 2 for 2xs a day! 

Hmm... DH's multi only has 15mg Zinc and when I bought the smallest size supplement I could find (50mg) he was not having it. His multi does have Selenium and Folic Acid too, but I might look for a better multi with more Zinc.


----------



## j1405

you should do about 2000mg of epo. this is my first month so i have yet to see changes in my cm. i'm still very dry but then also its still a weeeeeek till o... argh!! dh does not have to take extra ZINC. just normal 30mg a day, which all men should actually take. maybe a good multivitamin will sit better with him as that promotes over all healt?!

wel i'm holding thumbs that the epo will do the trick for us this month!! i mean we will be giving those spermies all they desire.. nice fertile cm to live in :)[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the dosage info! I bought the 500mg, so I guess I will try to take 2 for 2xs a day! 

Hmm... DH's multi only has 15mg Zinc and when I bought the smallest size supplement I could find (50mg) he was not having it. His multi does have Selenium and Folic Acid too, but I might look for a better multi with more Zinc.[/QUOTE]

hi, yes the epo you should at least take 1500mg but 2000 is better! wel my oh's multivit only has 5mg zinc in... but also selenium and 400mg of folic acid! not happy with the dosage of zinc but he is not a fan of taking anything more than the multivit either! and the bad this for me is my oh has a highly stressfull job :( so i think he kills most of his spermies by just simply stressing too much... wel, hoping the epo and multivit wil create a good enviroment for the sperm, or the little there might be.

wel, i just feel its either my cm or his spermies thats the problem bcoz other than that we are very healthy and take all the right supplements and bd right times. 

so holding thumbs!!! only 6 more days or less. when do you guys bd? every day or every other?


----------



## sweetie888

AF just ended and we dtd tonight. We plan to :sex: at least every other night until I'm going to guess 2/10. I'm estimating OV to be 2/13 or 2/14. And afterwards I still plan to DTD every other day (just in case). :winkwink:

I've started doing the OPKs since yesterday morning. This time I'm determined to OPK test every day at least once until I get a close to positive. :thumbup: I worry last cycle I might have thought I OV and had to stop :sex: the day after I thought I OV (DH got terribly sick). I bought the cheaper Target OPKs so I can test more frequently.


----------



## ocean_pearl

My oh is on 30mg zinc and a multivitamin 'ultra man' from h&b. I'm taking pregnacare conception too.

Got a positive opk yesterday so dtd last night and will tonight too

Good luck to you all! X


----------



## j1405

sweetie888 said:


> AF just ended and we dtd tonight. We plan to :sex: at least every other night until I'm going to guess 2/10. I'm estimating OV to be 2/13 or 2/14. And afterwards I still plan to DTD every other day (just in case). :winkwink:
> 
> I've started doing the OPKs since yesterday morning. This time I'm determined to OPK test every day at least once until I get a close to positive. :thumbup: I worry last cycle I might have thought I OV and had to stop :sex: the day after I thought I OV (DH got terribly sick). I bought the cheaper Target OPKs so I can test more frequently.

wel my o is around the same time as yours. i plan to start opk's from friday till tuesday and longer if i do not get a positive. my cm is still very milky so i assume i will o on time this month! my cycles are pretty regular so i'm just thinking to bd every 2nd day also. just to have oh accumulate some spermies. i think we'll bd tonight, friday, sunday and tuesday. obviously also depending on when i get a positive opk!

but you are covering your bases nicely so i'm really excited that this will be our month!!! xx


----------



## j1405

ocean_pearl said:


> My oh is on 30mg zinc and a multivitamin 'ultra man' from h&b. I'm taking pregnacare conception too.
> 
> Got a positive opk yesterday so dtd last night and will tonight too
> 
> Good luck to you all! X

great!! i think you have a great chance! taking the righ vitamins for both enhances your chances! 

i'm waiting to start using opk's friday so cant wait for the week to move ahead already!!

good luck and i'm hoping that you will also get your bfp :) :happydance: 

we will all be in the tww together!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> My oh is on 30mg zinc and a multivitamin 'ultra man' from h&b. I'm taking pregnacare conception too.
> 
> Got a positive opk yesterday so dtd last night and will tonight too
> 
> Good luck to you all! X
> 
> great!! i think you have a great chance! taking the righ vitamins for both enhances your chances!
> 
> i'm waiting to start using opk's friday so cant wait for the week to move ahead already!!
> 
> good luck and i'm hoping that you will also get your bfp :) :happydance:
> 
> we will all be in the tww together!!Click to expand...

Awesome!

We dtd sat, Sunday, yesterday. I'm really hoping this is our month! We've been ntnp for 18 months now and have decided to try actively now.

I've just received preseed today so will use it tonight, can't hurt!

My cm doesn't seem fertile, quite dry and sticky so I'm not sure I've ov yet.

Keep us posted on your opks! Which ones do you use?


----------



## j1405

Awesome!

We dtd sat, Sunday, yesterday. I'm really hoping this is our month! We've been ntnp for 18 months now and have decided to try actively now.

I've just received preseed today so will use it tonight, can't hurt!

My cm doesn't seem fertile, quite dry and sticky so I'm not sure I've ov yet.

Keep us posted on your opks! Which ones do you use?[/QUOTE]
** 

i use internet cheapies! i am using evening primrose oil from this month to help with my cm. i don't think mine was very fertile before either! and i'm the same as you, have been ntnp for a while but it just gets to a point where you have to decide you're doing it or you're not, so i'm also actively trying at the moment!!

the preseed will help with the cm also!! you should be ovulating in the next 24 hours so bd'ing with preseed tonight is as good as it will get :) good luck and lots of babydust ***


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ha seems we're in similar situations then! 

Last week I woke up and said to my oh, I really want a baby! And he said me too! Then we got chatting and decided to go for it!

We've both given up the cigs as it's meant to help fertility. 

I would definitely recommend the Clearblue opks, I used cheapies before and they were fine but just not clear enough. I wanted a definite yes or no. They aren't too expensive either on amazon x


----------



## j1405

ocean_pearl said:


> Ha seems we're in similar situations then!
> 
> Last week I woke up and said to my oh, I really want a baby! And he said me too! Then we got chatting and decided to go for it!
> 
> We've both given up the cigs as it's meant to help fertility.
> 
> I would definitely recommend the Clearblue opks, I used cheapies before and they were fine but just not clear enough. I wanted a definite yes or no. They aren't too expensive either on amazon x

cool i will def give the clearblue a try then!! yes my oh also realy wants a baby!! so it just makes me want it even more!! i'm a little sad today though because i just found out that there's this great job i might be able to get, which i've wanted for a really long time but obviously i cannot get it if i'm going to be preggers soon... :( so in two minds.. and if i take the job i cant become preggers for at least another year! i will just have faith that the right thing will happen!! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hmm that's tricky. Personally I would take it as it seems like it's being handed to you, like it's meant to be. Could they fire you if you became preggers sooner?

My oh is 32 ad is very broody! He said he doesn't want to be an old dad :)


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> wel my o is around the same time as yours. i plan to start opk's from friday till tuesday and longer if i do not get a positive. my cm is still very milky so i assume i will o on time this month! my cycles are pretty regular so i'm just thinking to bd every 2nd day also. just to have oh accumulate some spermies. i think we'll bd tonight, friday, sunday and tuesday. obviously also depending on when i get a positive opk!
> 
> but you are covering your bases nicely so i'm really excited that this will be our month!!! xx

Yes! FX'd that this IS the month for ALL of us! :dust: I think CM is part of my problem too. Every time I've checked for CM - it just feels either clear & watery, sticky & creamy, or just dry. Last night DH did comment how wet I was (hopefully not TMI?). Anyways - I wondered if taking the EPO for 2 days helped already!!! :winkwink:

OK ladies! Looks like we have a good week or so ahead of us! Time for everyone to get :sex:! Gotta make sure our men at taking all their supplements, relaxed, and produce good :spermy: for us all!

Let's make it happen this month! :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> cool i will def give the clearblue a try then!! yes my oh also realy wants a baby!! so it just makes me want it even more!! i'm a little sad today though because i just found out that there's this great job i might be able to get, which i've wanted for a really long time but obviously i cannot get it if i'm going to be preggers soon... :( so in two minds.. and if i take the job i cant become preggers for at least another year! i will just have faith that the right thing will happen!! :)


I'm going to try Clearblue this month (closer to est OV) in conjunction with the cheapie tests. They're on sale at Target right now.

RE: The job. Can you take it? I've known several women who got pregnant shortly after starting a new job. Their protected rights and it hasn't really affected their jobs. In fact, they got insurance to cover all the medical expenses too! Best of luck!


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Ha seems we're in similar situations then!
> 
> Last week I woke up and said to my oh, I really want a baby! And he said me too! Then we got chatting and decided to go for it!
> 
> We've both given up the cigs as it's meant to help fertility.
> 
> I would definitely recommend the Clearblue opks, I used cheapies before and they were fine but just not clear enough. I wanted a definite yes or no. They aren't too expensive either on amazon x



That's sweet and glad you're here with us Ocean Pearl! 
I went off BC last July and been in the mindset of NTNP since then too. 
But Jan. we were both mentally ready and said, let's do it now! 

Glad to hear you guys both quit cigs! Has that been difficult for you guys or easy because you want to do it for a baby? DH gave up cigs about 3 years ago and I'm so glad for his health that he did it!

Going to try the CB OPKs this month too! 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> wel my o is around the same time as yours. i plan to start opk's from friday till tuesday and longer if i do not get a positive. my cm is still very milky so i assume i will o on time this month! my cycles are pretty regular so i'm just thinking to bd every 2nd day also. just to have oh accumulate some spermies. i think we'll bd tonight, friday, sunday and tuesday. obviously also depending on when i get a positive opk!
> 
> but you are covering your bases nicely so i'm really excited that this will be our month!!! xx
> 
> Yes! FX'd that this IS the month for ALL of us! :dust: I think CM is part of my problem too. Every time I've checked for CM - it just feels either clear & watery, sticky & creamy, or just dry. Last night DH did comment how wet I was (hopefully not TMI?). Anyways - I wondered if taking the EPO for 2 days helped already!!! :winkwink:
> 
> OK ladies! Looks like we have a good week or so ahead of us! Time for everyone to get :sex:! Gotta make sure our men at taking all their supplements, relaxed, and produce good :spermy: for us all!
> 
> Let's make it happen this month! :happydance:
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance:

Have you thought of trying Preseed? Acts as ewcm if you dint have any, I've just received mine today, you apply it before sex and it makes a nice environment for the sperm. I'm going to try this as I don't have much cm this month, very dry and sticky.

After dinner I bring my oh his tablets and he laughs :haha: this morning before he left for work I said don't work too hard hun you're on duty tonight! He loves it.

I reeeeeeally hope this is our month! Baby dust to all!

:hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Ha seems we're in similar situations then!
> 
> Last week I woke up and said to my oh, I really want a baby! And he said me too! Then we got chatting and decided to go for it!
> 
> We've both given up the cigs as it's meant to help fertility.
> 
> I would definitely recommend the Clearblue opks, I used cheapies before and they were fine but just not clear enough. I wanted a definite yes or no. They aren't too expensive either on amazon x
> 
> 
> 
> That's sweet and glad you're here with us Ocean Pearl!
> I went off BC last July and been in the mindset of NTNP since then too.
> But Jan. we were both mentally ready and said, let's do it now!
> 
> Glad to hear you guys both quit cigs! Has that been difficult for you guys or easy because you want to do it for a baby? DH gave up cigs about 3 years ago and I'm so glad for his health that he did it!
> 
> Going to try the CB OPKs this month too!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! Glad to be here, chatting to girls in same circumstances!

I've found it very easy to stop as there's a good motive. I want a healthy baby with a healthy mum and dad. Yesterday was tough, kept craving quite bad, today's been better though, thanks for asking :hugs:

I've asked oh to go easy on the booze too as he has some heavy nights sometimes.

The CB opks are fab! It's so cool to see the smiley face, I wasted a couple doing it wrong so I'll say it now:

Stick a wrapped test into the tester
Then pee on it while inserted
Image starts flashing, after a few mins smiley face will appear if + or a blank circle for a negative.

When I got it, I peed on it first then stuck it in, didn't work!

Xxx


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Have you thought of trying Preseed? Acts as ewcm if you dint have any, I've just received mine today, you apply it before sex and it makes a nice environment for the sperm. I'm going to try this as I don't have much cm this month, very dry and sticky.
> 
> After dinner I bring my oh his tablets and he laughs :haha: this morning before he left for work I said don't work too hard hun you're on duty tonight! He loves it.
> 
> I reeeeeeally hope this is our month! Baby dust to all!
> 
> :hugs:

Yes - I read the reviews on Preseed and some people commented on how it made it "tacky" after awhile. I'm just trying the supplements to get my body to naturally produce more CM. I've never been a fan of any kind of lubricant and don't really feel the need to for it. I mean I think it feels fine for me, - just not sure I have what the :spermy: need since I never see the EWCM.

That's cute on the OH. I should put all of OHs vitamins out on the counter like mine! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Have you thought of trying Preseed? Acts as ewcm if you dint have any, I've just received mine today, you apply it before sex and it makes a nice environment for the sperm. I'm going to try this as I don't have much cm this month, very dry and sticky.
> 
> After dinner I bring my oh his tablets and he laughs :haha: this morning before he left for work I said don't work too hard hun you're on duty tonight! He loves it.
> 
> I reeeeeeally hope this is our month! Baby dust to all!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Yes - I read the reviews on Preseed and some people commented on how it made it "tacky" after awhile. I'm just trying the supplements to get my body to naturally produce more CM. I've never been a fan of any kind of lubricant and don't really feel the need to for it. I mean I think it feels fine for me, - just not sure I have what the :spermy: need since I never see the EWCM.
> 
> That's cute on the OH. I should put all of OHs vitamins out on the counter like mine! :)Click to expand...

Tacky as in cheap? 

I agree with supplements first definitely, I'm just getting a little desperate now so will try bloody anything! :haha:

I always get very 'fertile' cm right before my period which is odd

X


----------



## j1405

Thanks ladies :) i've decided what i will do.. I'm going to go for the interview for the job and i'm going to bd this weekend as planned! If i get a bfp i'll know this was What was meant to happen and if i dont and i get the job, i'm taking it!! Sounds fair right?

I think pre seed is a good idea for now.. The greater your chances to conceive the better!! Cant wait for the weekend!! 

My cm is starting to get watery already so hoping we can bd tonight and then every second nite from then!


----------



## j1405

:cloud9:


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Thanks ladies :) i've decided what i will do.. I'm going to go for the interview for the job and i'm going to bd this weekend as planned! If i get a bfp i'll know this was What was meant to happen and if i dont and i get the job, i'm taking it!! Sounds fair right?
> 
> I think pre seed is a good idea for now.. The greater your chances to conceive the better!! Cant wait for the weekend!!
> 
> My cm is starting to get watery already so hoping we can bd tonight and then every second nite from then!

Sounds like a plan hun!

Preseed is the only sperm friendly lube, it just makes a good environment which could help you conceive. Can't wait to insert some :haha:


----------



## sweetie888

[/QUOTE]

Tacky as in cheap? 

I agree with supplements first definitely, I'm just getting a little desperate now so will try bloody anything! :haha:

I always get very 'fertile' cm right before my period which is odd

X[/QUOTE]


"Tacky" as in kind of sticky. 

Maybe you ovulate right b4 your period? I've heard of that before!


----------



## sweetie888

Good luck J1405 - on the interview AND BD! 

Ocean_pearl - Do let us know how the preseed goes!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Morning! Used it last night and I couldn't tell I had it in to be honest. You insert it with an applicator so it goes right by your cervix. 

Maybe I do ovulate late, I was thinking about that last night. We'll just had to SWI all this week to make sure!

X


----------



## j1405

wel i hope it helped!! are you still getting positive opk's or are they negative now??

starting opk's tomorrow! cant wait! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

I got a positive 5pm on tues then negative. That was cd8! Lucky I tested early, would've thought I hadn't ovd. 

So I'm guessing I'm ovulating now, cm still dry though.

Ooh exciting! Good luck with opks, I always do them twice a day, not with fmu x


----------



## sweetie888

Good Luck Ladies! 

That's awesome that you got a positive OPK on CD8 Ocean_Pearl! 
What times of the day are you testing? I've been testing once a day since AF but I will start testing 2xs a day soon. I never got a true positive OPK last month so I don't want to miss it again. I want to see a true positive this month! Oh and that is interesting about the Preseed being inserted w/an applicator! Good to know - I never heard that part mentioned before!


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> Good Luck Ladies!
> 
> That's awesome that you got a positive OPK on CD8 Ocean_Pearl!
> What times of the day are you testing? I've been testing once a day since AF but I will start testing 2xs a day soon. I never got a true positive OPK last month so I don't want to miss it again. I want to see a true positive this month! Oh and that is interesting about the Preseed being inserted w/an applicator! Good to know - I never heard that part mentioned before!

Yes, it really makes perfect sense now I've received the preseed! I thought it was just a lube that you use externally. But it's an internal lube specially designed for ttc to help make a good environment for sperm. I thought it sounded good especially as I haven't noticed ewcm that often.

I'm definitely going to use it while ttc now ive researched it and seen the success rate.

As for opk testing, I always do it twice a day too. I'm so glad I did it earlier this cycle, I don't know what made me but I thought why not?! At 5pmcit was positive. Then the following day it was negative.

It's so important to start testing early and until late if you don't get a positive. I would definitely recommend Clearblue ones with a clear smiley face. I tried the Internet cheapies for months and was tired of trying to decipher them.

Also with the IC you have to pee in a pot, leave it to get to room temp. A lot of fuss for people who are busy/work. The CB ones are like hpts, you just poas and wait 3 mins.

What cycle day are you? I would suggest testing at 10am and again at 5-6pm that way you won't miss the surge. It's a good idea to be bding before anyway

Xxx


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Yes, it really makes perfect sense now I've received the preseed! I thought it was just a lube that you use externally. But it's an internal lube specially designed for ttc to help make a good environment for sperm. I thought it sounded good especially as I haven't noticed ewcm that often.
> 
> I'm definitely going to use it while ttc now ive researched it and seen the success rate.
> 
> As for opk testing, I always do it twice a day too. I'm so glad I did it earlier this cycle, I don't know what made me but I thought why not?! At 5pmcit was positive. Then the following day it was negative.
> 
> It's so important to start testing early and until late if you don't get a positive. I would definitely recommend Clearblue ones with a clear smiley face. I tried the Internet cheapies for months and was tired of trying to decipher them.
> 
> Also with the IC you have to pee in a pot, leave it to get to room temp. A lot of fuss for people who are busy/work. The CB ones are like hpts, you just poas and wait 3 mins.
> 
> What cycle day are you? I would suggest testing at 10am and again at 5-6pm that way you won't miss the surge. It's a good idea to be bding before anyway
> 
> Xxx

I am on CD9. I am going to go buy the Clear Blue today after lunch! I did the twice a day before with the First Response. I used to do one POAS in the A.M. and one in closer to dinnertime or right before BDing. 

I will have to see if I can go buy Preseed somewhere in a store near me ASAP. Otherwise I'll wait until after this cycle and order it online.

Looks like I should pick up several boxes of OPKs! Not cheap, but I do admit I always want to POAS nowadays! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Oooh fertile window is open, awesome! 

Well good update on my cm, of anyone's interested :D went loo earlier and wiped, lots of clear stringy cm, def ewcm! Dtd an hour ago but will do again tomorrow too.

Had to bribe my oh with his games haha

Where are you from sweetie?


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Oooh fertile window is open, awesome!
> 
> Well good update on my cm, of anyone's interested :D went loo earlier and wiped, lots of clear stringy cm, def ewcm! Dtd an hour ago but will do again tomorrow too.
> 
> Had to bribe my oh with his games haha
> 
> Where are you from sweetie?

Well best of luck Ocean Pearl!

I'm from Orange County, California. Got my Preseed today! Had to go to 5 different places to find it. Glad to hear u got some very fertile EWCM.


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Oooh fertile window is open, awesome!
> 
> Well good update on my cm, of anyone's interested :D went loo earlier and wiped, lots of clear stringy cm, def ewcm! Dtd an hour ago but will do again tomorrow too.
> 
> Had to bribe my oh with his games haha
> 
> Where are you from sweetie?
> 
> Well best of luck Ocean Pearl!
> 
> I'm from Orange County, California. Got my Preseed today! Had to go to 5 different places to find it. Glad to hear u got some very fertile EWCM.Click to expand...

The O.C! Awesome, how is the weather? It's currently snowing here and bloody freezing!

Glad you got your preseed! Remember just apply 15mins before sex.

I'm really happy to see ewcm, does that mean I was ovulating yesterday?

X


----------



## j1405

Hi ladies!

Wel ocean pearl! You got that pos opk a few days ago and you bd enough so even if you are ovulating now, i'm positive you will get it right this month :) 

I dont have much cm yet and my opk had a faint line only today. My boobs are starting to ache (happens during o) so i'm hoping i'm o'ing soon! Did bd yesterday so will see what opk shows in the days to come!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wel ocean pearl! You got that pos opk a few days ago and you bd enough so even if you are ovulating now, i'm positive you will get it right this month :)
> 
> I dont have much cm yet and my opk had a faint line only today. My boobs are starting to ache (happens during o) so i'm hoping i'm o'ing soon! Did bd yesterday so will see what opk shows in the days to come!

Oh I really hope you're right!! We've been bding all the way up to ov day, which is so important. I had great ewcm too, but if I hadn't checked after wiping (sorry) I would never have known!

Keep an eye on your cm and take two opks a day, again, I would have missed my positive if I hadn't.

I've had ov pains all day today (I think) in the lower abdomen, in the middle. Never had this kind of pain before, but maybe I'm noticing it because I'm watching out for it?

X


----------



## sweetie888

That's really awesome about the EWCM Ocean Pearl! Sounds like you guys are doing everything as best you can to get an BFP this month! And definitely sounds like you were OV. Yes, the OC has been HOT this week - upper/mid 80s Farenheit, except for Monday when it was cold and raining. 

j1405 - I am very aware of my OV symptoms too since I got off BC. OV and PMS symptoms are all heightened since I got off BC. Are you testing everyday once or twice a day now? I plan to start OPK twice a day starting tomorrow. The EPO is making CM more slippery now I think! I'm happy with the results so far.

j1405 - where are you from?


----------



## ocean_pearl

God I'm jealous! It's snowing here! I love the sunshine and heat, but in London we don't a lot of sun


----------



## j1405

sweetie888 said:


> That's really awesome about the EWCM Ocean Pearl! Sounds like you guys are doing everything as best you can to get an BFP this month! And definitely sounds like you were OV. Yes, the OC has been HOT this week - upper/mid 80s Farenheit, except for Monday when it was cold and raining.
> 
> j1405 - I am very aware of my OV symptoms too since I got off BC. OV and PMS symptoms are all heightened since I got off BC. Are you testing everyday once or twice a day now? I plan to start OPK twice a day starting tomorrow. The EPO is making CM more slippery now I think! I'm happy with the results so far.
> 
> j1405 - where are you from?


Yes its weird, after bc i also became more aware of my o time since before i was ttc. I always had pressure and slightly painful o and my boobs started to get sensitive around that time. Maybe the surge in LH does that?

From tomorrow i'm testing twice a day.. I'm a little my o date migt move.. I've been very stressed this last week but i've just noticed that my cm is clear and stretchy :) so thats good! Its not aundant yet but better than yesterday! I'm going for a nice massage tomorrow to help me relax a bit and also help with bloodflow.. Good to get the bad stuff out ur body!

I'm living in sunny south-africa! Its summer here now so enjoying the weather! 

We're nearly in the tww!! Yay!! Its been quite a journey so far these past few weeks hey :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

So glad we'll be in the dreaded tww together! Hope it goes fast. I'll be happy if at least one of us gets a bfp x


----------



## j1405

Yes me too!! My vote is on you!! I'm sure this is ur month! You really did your part!

I got another faint opk today but darker than yesterday so i'm assuming i will get a positive tomorow! Then just to get oh to bd.. :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ah thanks sweetie, I'll be ok if it's not. Trying not to get my hopes up too much as I know it takes a while. I still would love that bfp!

Get oh to bed ASAP as sex leading up to ov is so important! Think I'm 1dpo today. Feel nauseous this morning hope I'm not coming down with something, probably that early walk in freezing snow!

OH went out last night, came in at 5am so no sex last night but hoping it's ok as we did it all week. Good for him to go out and have fun as this week has been full on for both of us.

How often are you planning on dtd this week? X


----------



## j1405

hoping you don't get too ill.. but mind you, it might just take your mind off symptom spotting ;) 

i think the best time would be sunday, monday and tuesday to dtd. will see how that goes.. oh and myself are not in the greatest of moods.. lol. bad timing! i want to jump at his throat for everything!!


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 - Oh wow! South Africa! That's incredible! We've got such an international group here!

Ocean_Pearl - FXd for you! I know I will be happy if any of the 3 of us get it right this month! So are you in your TWW already?

j1405 - I will start OPK testing 2xs a day today too. I'm worried my OV date might be later too since I never got the true positive last month. This morning's OPK showed the very faintest line. According to Countdown to Pregnancy, they est. my OV date 2/14. My Days phone app has it at 2/15. But last month I felt like I OV on the day before the My Days estimate. Best of luck to you these next few days! 

We are on a weekend in the mountains with my sister, future brother-in-law, and little brother. Last night I passed out from food coma. And I'm honestly not sure if we'll be able to dtd after everyone goes to bed, and I feel kind of weird with everyone in the same condo. heheh will update you guys tomorrow. ;)


----------



## j1405

wel, we dtd at about 11pm last nite and i got a positive opk (darker than the control line) at 6am this morning.
so i've read most say that you should bd immediately prior to when the test first becomes positive. and even though i had a really clear positive the surge might have even happened a few hours before that right? wel i'm sure bd'ing 7 hours prior to my surge was good :)

i'm having allot of cramping this morning, almost like i ate something that was off.. or af cramping... lol, their kinda the same. hope this is a good thing.

since my af came a day earlier last month i assume it will be 28 days from af first started last month if my opk turned positive today, right ,because the pos opk means i'm ovulating between 12 and 36 hours from now and that would latest be monday and not valentines which it was supposed to be? so i'm doing an opk again tonight and if the line is lighter i guess there will be no bd'ing for me on valentines... lol... or maybe there will be in any case :D oh is planning something special for us!

i'm hoping you get that clear opk too sweetie!!! its like when you see those 2 lines come up so dark that you just wish - cant this be a pregnancy test dammit!!!!!!! lol


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> j1405 - Oh wow! South Africa! That's incredible! We've got such an international group here!
> 
> Ocean_Pearl - FXd for you! I know I will be happy if any of the 3 of us get it right this month! So are you in your TWW already?

thanks Hun, yeah I'm 2/3dpo right now x


j1405 said:


> wel, we dtd at about 11pm last nite and i got a positive opk (darker than the control line) at 6am this morning.
> so i've read most say that you should bd immediately prior to when the test first becomes positive. and even though i had a really clear positive the surge might have even happened a few hours before that right? wel i'm sure bd'ing 7 hours prior to my surge was good :)
> 
> i'm having allot of cramping this morning, almost like i ate something that was off.. or af cramping... lol, their kinda the same. hope this is a good thing.
> 
> since my af came a day earlier last month i assume it will be 28 days from af first started last month if my opk turned positive today, right ,because the pos opk means i'm ovulating between 12 and 36 hours from now and that would latest be monday and not valentines which it was supposed to be? so i'm doing an opk again tonight and if the line is lighter i guess there will be no bd'ing for me on valentines... lol... or maybe there will be in any case :D oh is planning something special for us!
> 
> i'm hoping you get that clear opk too sweetie!!! its like when you see those 2 lines come up so dark that you just wish - cant this be a pregnancy test dammit!!!!!!! lol

that's awesome lovely! Sounds like you've timed it perfectly :flower: keep at it though!

X


----------



## sweetie888

Oh wow! Great news j1405! Bow you both can be in TWW. I guess I'll be the last one. Took another OPK this morning and got the faintest line. I don't mind though if I don't OV until Monday or tuesday. I definitely wasn't in the mood this weekend with all my siblings in the same condo.

I got that kind of cramping after OV last month too. I wonder if thats normal. 

Baby dust all around!


----------



## j1405

Hi ladies,

wel i took opk again this morning and it was lighter than yesterday. so this would be 27 hours about after my pos opk and i'm having the most terrible af type cramps this morning! do you guys think this could be o happening? cant think of any other reason?

i'm sure you will get ur positve opk sweetie, mine started with a faint line as well!! and how are you doing today ocean pearl?


----------



## sweetie888

So after our long drive (6 hrs+) back home last night, I took a Clear Blue OPK and got my first ever SMILEY face!!! I was so excited I had to show DH. I took another Target (dip the stick) kind of OPK and it wasn't as dark (like Medium-ish) and then about 10 min, later was pretty dark (is that what they mean by evap line?)

Anyways, tired as we were, we DTD and I will test again in a couple of hours to see if I'm still showing a positive? I guess I am OVing earlier this month? Last month was our first month TTC and I never got a true positive with the First Response OPKs. DH said I must have not ovulated last month? 

j1405 - I seriously had those kind of cramps last month too. That's what led me to join BnB in the first place. I thought they could be IC after spending a lot of time last cycle in the TWW board, I think it's pretty common. I've seen a lot of people comment they get the cramps and people who say it was IC for them. But I've started to wonder if that is a part of/or the end of OV? FX'd for you it's IC!


----------



## j1405

I'm so glad you got your opk!! Wel i dont know what it was but it was damn painfull for about an half an hour! I'm hoping you caught the egg this month!!

All i know is, i'm trusting that what will be, will be! This is the first month we really have a great chance at conceiving and i have so much going on with the possibility of the new job and all.. I dont know how to feel! Wel everthing will happen as it should :) 

Sweetie, what would you like? A boy or a girl?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Excellent news for both of you!! 

So glad you got your first ever smiley face sweetie, it's fab seeing that isn't it? 

J1404 - glad you're feeling so positive about this month, keep it up

I'm 4dpo and trying not to count the days, hence me not been around much, sorry. Just want this week to go faster!

Went to the dr today to discuss getting blood tests done soon, which is good


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks you guys! I'm really happy to see that happy face too! Can't hardly wait for DH to come home tonight! ;)

Another update: The EPO seems to REALLY have worked! Today I finally got EWCM for the first time since I've known what CM was! It actually dripped onto my undies (sorry if TMI) and I could check it and I thought" OH! That IS what EWCM is like!" Definitely did not have that last month! 

Best of luck Ocean_Pearl for the TWW! 

j1405 - FX'd for you that it's IC! About the gender? I really don't care as long as he/she is healthy. Ideally I'd want one of both. If I could get a boy on the first try, I think I would feel relieved. Asian families always want a boy, and my DH is the last male in his family tree. So... a little bit of internal pressure there. But I honestly would be so happy for either! How about you?


----------



## j1405

wel, i would like a girl :) since forever i've wanted a girl first! my brother and sister (both younger than me) both had boys first... so i would kinda like something different. NOT twins though!!! :) 

i must say i did not have a noticable difference in cm since using epo. even the night we bd'd before i got my positive opk, i was really dry. it got better when we bd'd but still... nothing like abundant cm! so who knows..

i too try not go on here too often in the first week of the tww.. keeps my mind off it in the hopes that it will go real fast!! hoping the blood tests have good news for you ocean pearl!

and sweetie i really do hope you get that boy you want this month :)


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks ladies! I got sick and couldn't BD last night (I think actual OV date). I'm not going to get my hopes up this month. The timing of the flu sucks! I even told the Dr. and she said you only get about a 36hr window period to get pregnant, and of course I got sick in that window period. I understand if we don't "hear" much from each other in the next 2 weeks. Baby dust and may we all stay distracted!


----------



## j1405

Wel if you bd'd just before o day then there is certainly still hope!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes bding before ovulation is so important! X


----------



## sweetie888

I hope so! But I just don't want to get my hopes up. Thanks!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Girls can I symptom spot? :)

I've been feeling run down with a cold since tues, 
Im sooo tired (went to bed at 9pm last night!), 
I'm peeing every hour/ two hours since yesterday (I usually pee every few hours but I feel like I'm bursting).
Yesterday I didn't feel hungry at all, a bit nauseous in fact but I did want to eat and finished all my dinner :)
I've been constipated for 3 days now -nothing!

I know it's probably too early to symptoms spot at implantation occurs at 10-12dpo but it's fun!

How've you girls been? Hope there's been lots on bonking!


----------



## j1405

how many dpo are you now ocean pearl?? wel your symptoms sound promising!! i have a feeling this is your month!! i know its wayyyy too early to symptom spot for me but usually my nipples are very sore from o until before af starts. they stopped being sensitive today... thats soo weird! and i have very creamy cm since yesterday... wel i guess this could be pms too...

its just sooo tempting to symptom spot in the tww :)


----------



## sweetie888

Girls - I never really know what everyone means by "symptom spot". All this time I thought it was like a light period (spotting)? But do you guys mean checking for different symptoms? That makes sense. I do hope the best for you both this month! 
I'm still feeling like crap from the Flu. I'm a real hot mess at the moment. So no BD'ing for me and I'm feeling out for this month.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes exactly sweetie, its looking out for early signs.

Sorry you haven't been well but you were bding before ov? So you're still in the game x

J1405 - it's too early for pms hun, sore nips is a great sign you've ovulated though!

Ugh feel so rough


----------



## j1405

seems the first week of the tww is too early for anything lol!! wel, lets see what next week holds!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I know! I hate the tww! Why can't it be 1 week?! Best thing is to not count the days, which is so hard


----------



## sweetie888

I know... the only thing I'm glad for this Flu is that I'm too miserable to focus on TWW. 

BTW - Ocean_Pearl - CONGRATS on 10 days non-smoking! I've heard the first week is the hardest so you're over a big hill already!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hon! It has been hard but not too bad as it's for an excellent reason, it's always easier to give up when there's motivation.

How are you both this morning? I woke up with terrible heartburn and nausea but I get that sometimes anyway x


----------



## j1405

wel ladies i am 4dpo today and i wondered if it is possible to implant earlier than 7dpo and so...

so i read something very interesting which i thought to share with all of you :)

"An embryo cannot implant until it hatches. Hatching does not occur until the embryo is a blastocyst and expands to hatch out of it's shell (zona pelucida). An embryo does not become a blastocyst until it is 5 days old. It doesn't expand enough to hatch until is about 6 days old. So, the very earliest that implantation can occur is 5 dpo, with 6 to 7 dpo being average" - explanitation someone undergoing IVF got from her dr.

so just confirms again... we cant have preg symptoms till at least 7 dpo...


----------



## ocean_pearl

So that means I'm officially allowed to be a crazy symptom spotter?! Yay! 

Thanks for posting that info hon, seems like there's so much I don't know about all this.

Had some cramping this morning. Hope it's not af coming as i do have short cycles sometimes


----------



## j1405

How many days are you now ocean pearl?? Crmping from 7dpo a good sign :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm about 7/8 dpo hon, I just read a girl got a bfp at 9dpo! Is that possible? Or do you think she ov'd earlier than she thought?


----------



## sweetie888

Wow! Yeah - I have read some girls that get their BFP so early, but I think maybe they OV earlier?

Thanks j1405 for the implantation info! That gives us about a week of time that we know we can't drive ourselves crazy with symptom spotting. 

I'm finally feeling better quite a bit. Maybe even get back to BD'ing this weekend even if we are out of the window period. We're doing a mini staycation in town, going to watch a concert at a club, and stay at a fancy hotel for a belated Vday. I'm thankful to have that to keep me distracted this cycle! What are you ladies up to this weekend?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Glad you're feeling better sweetie. Sounds like a lovely place!

We're meeting friends for lunch, and then my oh is taking me out for dinner after we watch the footie.

I think I'm 8/9dpo now, proper limbo land!


----------



## j1405

Awesome weekend ahead ladies! We're going to have dinner and catch a movie 2night and tomorrow we're having friends over! Weekends are the best!

Good luck ocean pearl with your final week! Let us know if you have anything happening! Monday i'll be 7dpo so the weekend is a great distraction :)

Have yourself a great belated v-day sweetie and enjoy bding!! ;) my oh has been away most of Last week so i'm hoping i can get some action too this weekend.. Take the edge off the tww.. :)


----------



## j1405

:)


----------



## sweetie888

Sounds like you both have great weekends ahead! DH mistook the concert for Sat. and found out last night it was actually Friday! eep! We missed it and cancelled the hotel, but I'm hoping to get some quality time in this weekend just chilling! 

Sounds like everyone is just about halfway done with TWW. FX'd and baby dust!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks for the good luck wishes girls, just been so tired! Could easily go to sleep now and it's 7pm here! I went to sleep at half 9 last night!

I don't feel any different yet though, not feeling very positive now as I feel the same, I won't mind. I hope us three can stick together whatever the result. Its been really nice having this thread x


----------



## j1405

yes i agree!! this coming week will tell if we were lucky or not so lucky!! i'm still thinking all of us will get our bfp's!!! 

when will you ladies test? i would have like to test at about 12dpo which would be next saturday but we are going to go visit my parents for the weekend from friday and i'm not testing while there! so i guess i can just as well wait and see if af shows up monday morning right? bcoz friday will only be 11dpo and i think that might be too early?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes you could just wait until you are late or AF shows. I'll test weds I think which is 12dpo but I kind of wish I could wait as it might be bfn and then the craziness begins! At least if AF comes you KNOW!

Had some cramping last night. Really feel like AF is around the corner for me :(


----------



## sweetie888

Yes I agree! I've enjoyed our little group with great encouragement! I would be due for AF on Leap Day or the 1st. I'm hoping I can wait out testing until the 1st. Good thing is that I will be out of town visiting a cousin for a good part of the week. 
Ocean Pearl - did you have a short cycle this month? At least you only have a few more days to go to know either way. :)


----------



## j1405

Ocean pearl cramping is great this time of the tww!! Since cramping can be due to implantation and also if you are pregnant, due to your uterus expanding preparing for the pregnancy! I've read allot of woman had serious cramping before bfp and long thereafter! I mean everyone is different but i always feel cramping after 8dpo is a good sign!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ok, trying not to freak out girls but I poas when I came home from work and there was the *faintest* something there, maybe my eyes are playing tricks as it's sooo nothing really, did another but a different brand and the same thing. Tried to take a pic but you can't see it, only when I hold it to the light and move it about I kind of see something.

Going to try again tomorrow, AF is due on 24th and my face is all spotty which I get before AF.

Do any of you worry about testing too early incase it's a chemical? I really couldn't wait!

How are you both? X


----------



## j1405

Thats AWESOME!!! Only if you test like at 8dpo ppl usually got chemical pregnancies but not usually later like yours!!! Please take a pic on ur next poas and post!! We will squint with you!!! This is SOOOO our month ladies!!!!! Wel i got like insane cramping this morning at 7dpo which i've never gotten before and it feels like the start of a cold.. My throat is sore and i'm starting to get a runny nose! But i mean it could also be nothing! But i've never had anything like this before.. I think i"ll test friday :) 

Please please post a fodie tomorro and give us our first bfp!!! ***


----------



## j1405

:)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hun! Feel so sick today, all day felt so off. My oh is eating Chinese and the smell is making me green! Still had some light cramps. 

I had a cold too from 7dpo!! Was so run down, I never get ill as well. The cramps sound good too!

Keep us posted on your symptoms lovely!

I'll poas tomorrow and promise to post a pic, I hope I saw something! Weird to see something on two different tests too...

Xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hmm losing hope now, can't really see anything today, but sometimes I can. Going to buy a frer I think. Help I've turned into a total poasaholic! I even dreamt I got a bfp last night!

How are you girls today?

X


----------



## j1405

yes go get the frer. they usually pick it up quite early!! let us know ok!!

wel i still have the sore throat and i'm very hot! little cramping this morning but nothing major. nothing like yesterday.

oh wel, i'll just have to wait and see i guess!! post as soon as you got the frer and tested again!! darn i wish i can test already!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Won't be long for you lovely! It's great all of our cycles are at similar stages!

How are you sweetie88? X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, heres my pics - took the frer apart! :haha:

Let me know what you think, be honest please!

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 12









photo (6).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## j1405

I see a VERY faint line on the second fodie. Do you have another frer? U should test in the morning as urine is more concentrated then.. What do u think? Do u see a line??


----------



## ocean_pearl

I see something but it's very faint, also I'm worried that it might be an evap.

I'll definitely try again with fmu, I'll be 12dpo then x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Feel like I'm out girls, checked my iPhone app and last month AF came on cd26 I'm now on cd25 and have cramps and spots which I usually get before AF :( bet that line was an evap


----------



## j1405

ah well let us know tomorrow morning but i really do hope its a real line xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Bfn this morning at 12dpo :(

How are you girls? X


----------



## j1405

and?? af did not show yet? what type of test did you take?? i'm still the same.. no real symptoms.

maybe you implanted later and ur levels are too low? not even the faintest line?


----------



## ocean_pearl

No AF yet but all the symptoms of the hag! Skin breakout etc just waiting now.

I'll try again later x


----------



## j1405

read this link that i'm posting... maybe it'll help.. funny enough i read somewhere today that your hcg levels are higher if ur expecting a girl than with a boy. women getting early results mostly have girls and woman with a few negatives first, usually have a boy.


check this out.... 

https://www.babymed.com/getting-pregnant/when-does-the-pregnancy-test-become-positive


----------



## ocean_pearl

That's very interesting, thank you.

Still having mild cramps. Usually I get bleeding first then cramps. My cm is like ewcm too, so confused!


----------



## j1405

i am usually dry after o but i have noticed that the last 3 days i have also had ewcm.

i'm having very slight cramping on and off but not counting on that! wish i can test already but will wait till friday! wel af did not show for you yet so thats good right?

and if you still have an opk.. see if you get a positive there...?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Use opk to test for ov? 

Your symptoms sound good, can't wait til fri! Which test will you use?

X


----------



## j1405

opk can detect that your lh is still high if pregnant and you should get a pos opk if pregnant. read that too yesterday.

i'm going to try get my hands on a early response and see what happens. i always hear people who do clearblue digitals gets they bfp first time if they're preggers even if line is very light on other tests. i checked it out and the only pick up 50miu so i don't know if it will pick up early.. was tempted to just buy one of those.

i'm feeling tired today and slightly nauseous. when will you test again?


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'll test again tonight and in the morning. I was nauseous all week too.

I've heard the digis aren't sensitive either, I'll use those if I ever get two lines on a frer or IC! Would love to see the words :)


----------



## j1405

yes me too :) wel lets hope for the best!! let us know once you've tested!! i'm so excited! and sleepy.. lol. still feel this is our month!! **


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been so quiet! I'm actually traveling a little, visiting some cousins in San Francisco...so that is distracting me in a good way. 

Ocean pearl FXd that you'll still get a bfp. 
J1405 - how many days till u test? 
I will have to wait until next week. Been cramping and gassy but was the same last month around this time.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Nice to see you sweetie.

Well think I'm out girls, had some lig brown spotting when I wiped and AF due tomorrow, so right on time!


----------



## j1405

hi ladies!

wel i caved this morning and did a frer. but it was a very white bfn.. guess 10 dpo is early to test right? i have a full blown cold today.. and i can really not think where i could have gotten a cold frm since its summer here and i take a multivitamin so its really odd.. other than that i do not have much symptoms.. i think i'm only going to test on sunday wehn we get back from our weekend away..

hard not to lose faith around this time :(

did you test again ocean pearl or did af show?

glad to have you back sweetie!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Still no AF but still some brown spotting this morning. Bfn of course on frer.

Getting a cold/run down is a good symptom. 10dpo is still very early hun, might not have implantated yet. Don't lose faith yet!

I wish she would just come now so I know, I hate this limbo. I've never had brown spotting before AF though, usually just come on straight away and cramps cme after so this is strange


----------



## j1405

mm that is strange ocean pearl... i'm hoping its implantation bleeding.. it can still be you know!! not getting full blown af yet is a good sign!! damn i do hope so!! its going to be a sad sad day if we're out this month!! :(


----------



## ocean_pearl

I know! :( 

Chances for me are she's coming, I've got to be realistic. Bfn and cramps and brown spotting = AF!

X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Spottings stopped and cramps have gone :/ what is going on?! I wish she would just come now!


----------



## j1405

yay!!!!! :thumbup: thats a good sign right!!! look, it could still have been implantation!! and af was supposed to arrive today right? or only tomorrow?

was your spotting heavy or light?


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yay!!!!! :thumbup: thats a good sign right!!! look, it could still have been implantation!! and af was supposed to arrive today right? or only tomorrow?
> 
> was your spotting heavy or light?

Well according to my app she's supposed to come tomorrow but I usually come on before that as my cycles are v short, sometimes 25/26 days. But I'm not late yet.

Surely I would've had a faint line by now though :nope:

It was only when I went to the toilet and wiped (sorry) there was nothing on my pants or anything so very light. Just went loo now and nothing.


----------



## j1405

lets hope it was implantation bleeding and that the bean did implant... the reason for the bfn is probably because there is not enough hcg in the urine yet? 

ok.. if ur late tomorrow morning then we can get all excited! i'm still sending lots of babydust and prayers your way!!:hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just read this: 

"The blood pregnancy test usually becomes positive within 3-4 days after implantation, and the urine pregnancy test usually becomes positive 4-5 days after implantation."

https://www.babymed.com/implantation-bleeding-and-spotting-and-symptoms

So I won't get a positive until 4-5 days after that spotting if it was IB?


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> lets hope it was implantation bleeding and that the bean did implant... the reason for the bfn is probably because there is not enough hcg in the urine yet?
> 
> ok.. if ur late tomorrow morning then we can get all excited! i'm still sending lots of babydust and prayers your way!!:hugs:

Thanks sweetie, same for you!! :flower:


----------



## j1405

Yip seems like it! Thats why everyone says wait to test but noooo we just cant help ourselves! 

The ladies getting bfp's so early is really an exception. Most get it from 13 dpo only. Lets hope thats the reason we have negatives!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> The ladies getting bfp's so early is really an exception. Most get it from 13 dpo only. Lets hope thats the reason we have negatives!

I know, but they don't feel like exceptions! It seems to happen all the time, bfp at 9dpo arrgghg :haha:

I do love poas though hehe. Anymore symptoms for you lovely?


----------



## j1405

Wel my cold has really gotten a hold on me! But i'm thinking its just a bug going around. Other than that i'm very hot all the time . My boobs arent that sore but under my armpits its achey.. 

I dont know.. The bfn threw me off so i'm just goin to wait till sunday.. And if the digi says not pregnant.. Its on to next month!

Lol i checked out the due date calculator should we get preggers and if we get preggers in april the baby will be due end December!! That would be crazy!


----------



## j1405

Wel my cold has really gotten a hold on me! But i'm thinking its just a bug going around. Other than that i'm very hot all the time . My boobs arent that sore but under my armpits its achey.. 

I dont know.. The bfn threw me off so i'm just goin to wait till sunday.. And if the digi says not pregnant.. Its on to next month!

Lol i checked out the due date calculator should we get preggers and if we get preggers in april the baby will be due end December!! That would be crazy!


----------



## ocean_pearl

A lot of people have stopped ttc incase they have a December baby, I don't care when it's born to be honest, I just want one!

I had an awful cold too, it's weird you've got one when it's summer, good sign!

Sorry about bfn but it's still very early. The digis aren't very sensitive though hun so don't be put off by them x


----------



## j1405

Yes i hear you lol!! Wel i hope the cold means something! Only a few more days and we'll know! I really want a baby too! I think i must pray a million times a day to be preggers! ***


----------



## j1405

Check out this awesome link i found!! It shows your chances of a bfp on different dpo.. You choose the day and it shows you the statistics :)

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=10


----------



## j1405

the link i posted in above post is really cool!! that website is really cool!

i just checked how sensitive my clearblue digital test is that i bought today and it picks up 25miu!! thats very little hcg and i've checked on the countdowntopregnancy website allot of women got a postive on a digital before they got a very faint line on a normal.

maybe you should go get yourself a clearblue digital that indicates pregnant 1-2, 3-4 , 3+. those are the sensitive ones!!

worth a try? that is if af does not show tomorrow?


----------



## ocean_pearl

I thought they only measured 50miu? So were not sensitive enough, can't remember where I read that though. I'd just hate to see the words NOT PREGNANT so would probably only get that if I had two lines :)

I'll check out thar link now x


----------



## ocean_pearl

That is cool! So 16.9% had a negative at 13dpo but were in fact preggers!


----------



## sweetie888

Hi ladies! 

Ocean pearl...hopefully it wis IB. Thanks foe that website info.. Will have to check it out.
J1405... Sorry to hear you caught the cold. I'm still left with the remnants of my flu: runny nose, dry cough, easily tired.

Just think ladies...when we do get preggers, you can't take any meds when you're sick! I'm not feeling too hopeful enough. I know STD just once can be enough, but I'm feeling like I don't have any insurance with only STD twice this OV period.


----------



## j1405

Wel the thing is i also thought the digi was 50miu, thats why i bought it to test at 13 dpo only since i would have that much hcg if i'm preggers. Then last nite i opened the pckage to read the pamphlet inside and low and behold, it says its 25miu sensitive and u can get a positive 4 days before af! Internet says 50miu but the test itself says 25! Which is great!

I also checked on that link i posted for u guys you can go check ppl's tests they posted on different dpo.. And so many had very faint lines even at 13dpo! You should go check.. I think there's a tab on the site that says positive tests per dpo or something! Found it quite interesting!

And btw.. Any of u ladies have restless sleep? Man i've not been sleepin well this whole week! Its weird! Its like getting a positive test is on my mind constantly or something coz i really struggle sleeping!


----------



## ocean_pearl

She got me girls :( I'm feeling a little sad but staying positive for the next cycle.

I'm going to start temping this cycle, got my bbt and chart ready. I hope it will help me learn about my cycles better and pinpoint ovulation.

I've got my day3 blood tests booked as well for next week. Was hoping I could've called me dr to cancel them!

Good luck girlies, I hope you both get your BFPs! I hope we can continue this thread after all our results x


----------



## j1405

ahhh..... :sad1:
i'm so sorry ocean pearl!! i still feel like crap from my cold this morning and slept almost nothing last nite but i feel out too...

so it will be on to next month for us!! i am going to try pre-seed next month and see if it helps! will use opk's again too and drink all my vits and epo etc etc... lets hope we will have a better shot at it!! oh will also be going for his 2nd month on vitamins so his spermies should be picking up nicely and his health with that!

will let you know what my digi says sunday but if af shows i will be happy to stick it out with you ladies in the next month :) we will get lucky eventually so let the dreaded 4ww begin ;)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey mrs! You're not out yet! :)

My oh is getting his sperm analysis done next Friday so that'll be good to see if they're ok. Glad we got referred for it now.

Good luck with the digi, still got everything crossed for you! X


----------



## j1405

Thanks! :) wel good to get things checked out incase there is somethin wrong!

Will keep u girls up to date xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Don't you wish they would invent an app that could see inside if the egg fertilises or not?! How cool would that be :) no more tww.

Just found this lol : https://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/pteq.html


----------



## sweetie888

Aww I'm sorry to her that ocean pearl. I'm sure we will keep this thread going. Honestly feel out of the race this month. 
J1405 - last month I couldn't sleep either and dreamt about babies and pregnancy like every night it was on my mind too much. This month I'm trying to stay more relaxed and not think about it too much.

I keep reading on here about chemical pregnancies. And read that there are a. Lot of chem preg that are caught more than before because of all the early testing done now. I'd rather just think I had bfns than chem pregnancies so I am really trying to wait it out and not test unless AF is late 2 days.


----------



## ocean_pearl

That's a good idea sweetie. It's better to wait isn't it, it's just so hard to! Glad you're more relaxed about it, that is supposed to help x


----------



## j1405

hello ladies..

my digi told me .. not pregnant... :sad1: even though i kinda knew it, i was still hoping...

wel, i guess af wil come in full force tomorrow morning!!

you must keep us updated sweetie!!

and ocean pearl.. please keep us updated on the docs visits etc etc!!


----------



## j1405

af showed today already... i think i have a 13day lp as this is the 3rd month af showed a day earlier! 

wel.. here's to march....


----------



## sweetie888

Awww. sorry j1405!

At least we can all stay together on this journey. I could NOT help myself last night. Got back from San Fransisco and felt the urge to POAS. I haven't POAS in like 10 days so I took a CB digi HPT and got a :bfn:. :cry: I expected it though. And to be fair, the :witch: isn't supposed to show until Tuesday or Wednesday, but at least I feel like I'm getting the disappointment out of the way.
Woke up to some cramping this morning. Maybe I'll get AF early and be over with that sooner. 

Ocean Pearl - do keep us updated too!


----------



## sweetie888

The evil :witch: showed up this morning! Days early! :( I guess I get my wish of just getting it over with. On another note, just found out someone I know got preggers 1st month trying (on their honeymoon!). bah humbug is how I feel (but I'll only allow myself to wallow in self-pity for a couple of ours).


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, so sorry the witch got you both. Hope you're both feeling positive.

I've only just started feeling positive as my period is coming to an end.

Got to get my blood tests done today and oh is filling out his forms for his sa.

I'd hate to think we've been trying so hard but there was a problem all along, so would rather get the tests now.

Are you girls going to do anything different this cycle? The charting is going ok, did my first temp this morning.

X


----------



## j1405

wel, i don't know what more to do... i think the problem is still my cm. i took the epo last month but it really did not make much of a difference since i had nearly no ewcm on the day i got my pos opk. so i'm going to take epo again this month and go get myself fertileCM to see if it makes a difference this month.

other than that, its just opk's again and the normal vitamins, vitex etc. will be oh's 2nd month on vitamins so hopefully that will start to make a difference as wel.. make those permies stronger and better!

please let us know about your results ocean pearl!

and sweetie, i'm sorry, i'm still a little down.. had a huge fight with oh last night as i've been super bitchy because another month af showed and i've been taking it out on him.. not fair i know but i'm just so sad.. so i guess once af leaves i will feel better. to tell you the truth i just feel like not even trying this month.. but i'll feel better in a few days..


----------



## ocean_pearl

Me and my dp had a massive fight too, just nasty af made me feel like crap and him pickIng on me annoyed me. Don't worry hun it'll pass. Are you going to try preseed? I'm definitely going to use it more around ov this month. I read that without ewcm, the vagina is a pretty hostile place for sperm and most die quickly and only live 12 hours, not the 5 days they claim.

Will definitely keep you posted on results, tested my lh hormone today and a general test. I'm going again for my cd21 tests too soon. 

X


----------



## j1405

great! i hope the tests shed some light on what could cause your delay in getting preggers.

i'm for sure going to try preseed! i bought the fertileCM and the only nasty thing is that you have to take the pill 3 times a day.. i hate all these pills!!!

if i see that my cm is still not too abundant before my pos opk i'm definately using that!! i'm telling you i'm convinced its my cm because i really don't have much right through my cycle. will see if i can get that sorted this month if i would be lucky enough to get a bfp!!


----------



## sweetie888

awww hun... sorry you are feeling down and out. i think the only reason I'm not more depressed is because I've just had the feeling that it wouldn't happen with how awful the flu was this month.

ocean_pearl - can I ask how are you getting the doctors to give you all these tests? I'm not familiar with any of them but everyone seems to say that they won't do any testing until you have been trying for a year. I also would hate to be trying all this time to then find out something was wrong. 

Even though we've technically only been trying 2 months, I've been off the pill since last July (and we were just avoiding getting preggers the natural way). I think I could tell the Dr. I've ben trying since July right? Maybe help speed things up to get some tests?

I also just started temping this morning. So we'll see...
j1405 - I did the EPO, Preseed, AND Mucinex last month and it definitely made a noticeable difference in my CM! Maybe I need to build up more still, but I will still do all 3 again this month.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sweetie, I just told them we've been trying for a year because technically I haven't been on bc since 22 months ago and nothings happened. If I were you I would just say you've been trying a year, it's only blood tests and sperm analysis.

J1405 - good luck with the pills, I hope they increase the cm. preseed is great as it comes with an internal applicator which you do 15 mins before sex


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks Ocean Pearl! I doubt my DH would go for the SA even though I'd want him too. He already thinks I stress out about it and that we've barely been trying. But maybe I can go get tests done first. Thanks!


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> Thanks Ocean Pearl! I doubt my DH would go for the SA even though I'd want him too. He already thinks I stress out about it and that we've barely been trying. But maybe I can go get tests done first. Thanks!

It's better to start with the woman my dr said, because it all takes so long. First the day 3 then day 21 tests - that's a month wait already. Then if that's all ok they look inside with a dye test etc and after referrals it really does take a few months to find out. Whereas for guys it's just one test!

My DP was the one who wanted us to get all the tests, he said he'd rather do it all now and know then wait a whole year and then start tests. Maybe explain it to your oh like that - it's just to rule out problems otherwise you could be bding your heart out but it couldn't happen anyway.

I would start if I were you, can't hurt! X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hi girls, how've you both been? Hope the pms is subsiding by now!

I've booked a consultation with a fertility reflexologist for Friday. I gave a very stressful job and I think this might help de-stress. Worth a shot anyway?

https://www.babycenter.com/404_will-massage-help-me-get-pregnant_1411676.bc


----------



## sweetie888

I spoke with a friend who tried to get preggers for over a year before it finally happened. She basically told me the same thing as you said Ocean Pearl - just go to the OB/GYN and tell them I've been trying for a year already. DH is telling me not to stress about it and not to do that yet. 
Instead, we've just planned a few fun things to do in the meantime: 2 concerts and we're going to Coachella for my first time! 
FX'd it will happen for all 3 of us in March!

P.S. I had my fortune told (sort of) and they told me about a baby: a) Don't rush; b) It will happen and I will have a boy (this one is taken with a HUGE grain of salt since Asian culture always wants a boy); 3) mom and baby will be healthy and happy. Well - I'd take ALL of it with a grain of salt, but trying to focus on not rushing and that it will happen. 

Baby Dust ladies! Let's kick out Feb. and get started with March already! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Great positive attitude! Love it! Nice idea to book lovely outings together too. X


----------



## j1405

hi girls!!

wel i'm trying to get my focus back to my job as well since i still have to wait nearly 2 weeks until o... i have quite a stressfull job myself and i think that might contribute slightly to the lack in ability to get preggers!

how old are you ladies if i may ask? i'm turning 28.. so i really want a baby before i'm 30.. at least the first one. and even though people say you only start having problems to conceive from 30, its a concern to me that i'm struggling already and i'm only 27!!

i have been to the obgyn in november after removal of my cyst and she said that when they did the laparoscopy she check everything for me, whether my tubes are blocked etc and she says all looks great!! i have NO fertility problems realting to my ovaries, fallopian tubes etc and i should be able to conceive without problems!! yet, 3 months after that still no bfp!! so i'm thinking its either my cm or oh's sperm thats the problem since i got the ok from my obgyn!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm 26 and I feel the same as you, would like my first before I'm 30. If it doesn't happen it won't be the end of the world, there are plenty of women starting then. I think it's good to get a head start!

That's great you had all your tubes etc checked, I really want them to check everything out soon if I don't get a bfp next month, I'm going to really push for the tests.

Your dog is so cute!


----------



## sweetie888

Awww.... your doggie looks like my first LH Chihuahua, Bailey. He's pretty emo and was adopted by my future BIL and sister. I still have my second LH chihuahua, Chloe. And my mom has one of her babies!

Oh jeez - I'm like the old lady around here :) I'm 32. Eeks! It's still hard to even remember that I'm over 30! Everyone pressured me to hurry up and have kids younger, but DH wanted to enjoy being married for a few years first and I'm really glad we did. Though I will worry big time if we don't get preggers by 6mo.


----------



## j1405

:) yes she's the love of my life.. she's a pomeranian and i wouldn't trade her for anything in the world.. she's like my baby now :) 

luckily af is nearly gone now so life can get back to normal!! 

i feel a little down today... its one of those days where you feel like you've got it all but yet you still feel so deprived... like life is just not what you need it to be right now!! i guess the moment you decide to have a baby the way you think about things change.. i guess i have a great life, i really cant complain, i just want something to better it!! and its soo frustrating that i feel stuck in the same place month after month!!

i really do hope things can just move along now! move to the place where we are all happily pregnant :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Aw my nan had Pomeranians too, so sweet.

It's awesome we're all at similar stages of our cycle!

I'm going to start opks earlier this time as I'm sure i left it too late last month. Twice a day this time too.

Think i temper too early today as it's dropped a lot but it doesn't matter this early on any way as ov isn't near yet.

I know what you mean J, you just want that missing piece of the puzzle. I feel the same.

Sweetie, you're at a nice age for ttc dont worry, it good you had some child-free years. My oh is 32 and wants to have children soon, doesn't want to be too old. I've always wanted children quite young, not too young though x


----------



## j1405

My oh is 31 and he also doesn't want children too late. it just needs to happen already!!

will do opk's earlier this month too although my o is always right on time.. maybe just bd a bit more or something!! 

and yes sweetie, you are still at a good age!! most of my friends are only having babies at that age.. i would like one early thats all. maybe if you and me get the bd timing right this month we would get lucky! ocean pearl has that part sorted ;) i must say if the flu just does not interfere again there would be allot of that going around!! starting today! i hate af...


----------



## sweetie888

Aww... pom poms are so cute! We go up to Mammoth a lot since my DH is a ski bum. The hotel we always stay at has a resident Pom and he is never scared of the cold or snow! So cute! 

J - sorry you're feeling down today. {{{Hugs}}} I know what you mean exactly, and my GF that tried for over a year called me yesterday. She said it precisely, "Once you are ready to have a baby in your life, nothing else seems to matter and you just want to get started already!"

OP - It is cool that we are all on similar cycles! AF was ugly for 2 days and then yesterday and today I am barely spotting. I think the EPO did help with the cramps too (but I started taking it on Day 2). I would also start OPKs from right after AF leaves. I've read on here a few women got preggers/OV the day after AF! I did that last month and did the OPKs 2xs a day after CD8. I would do one cheap one in the day and one CB at night. :)

Thanks for the nice words about my age. I don't think I'm too old yet, but if it doesn't happen soon, I'll have to bite my words and face my mom (who was telling me to get preggers before 30 forever!)

Glad the week is half over! And HAPPY LEAP DAY ladies!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Happy leap year!

Apparently today women can propose to men. Entered my head for a second but I'm a traditional girl and would like him to ask me! Would be cute though.

Sweetie - glad AF went easy on you this time around. 

I did an opk today but negative. My chart is really cool as you can enter everything on there. Don't think I'm temping right though as it's a bit spiky. My cats wake me up a lot so I have broken sleep, I've got to try and temp the same time every morning or there's no point!


----------



## j1405

happy leap year to you ladies!!

ocean pearl, the thought entered my mind as wel, but just like you i feel that is not my place.. thats something he needs to do! for a change something he needs to do lol!

i read that with the temping you have to sleep for at least 3 hours straight before taking your temp. and at the same time every day.. so maybe try set your alarm and keep the themometer right next to you so when the alarm goes, you just immediately take your temp! i know what you mean tho, my dog also wakes me up all through the night so would be a mission for me to get it right too... wel at least we will not be bothered too much with a baby waking us up even few hours since we've pretty much have that already with our pets... :) 

still one whole week till o... my af is strange as wel sweetie, have 2 days of fairly heavy af then for the next 3 days its very very light.. and very little cramping! i do prefer it this way than a week of bad af!! since i have fairly regular o times i will only start to temp next friday. should get my positive on saturday and o on sunday.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Exactly! I've put forward everything else : moving in together etc, this one is for him! Problem is I think he is the type of guy that is happy just rolling along in life and without a prod he wouldn't even think about it! I do say things like 'when we get married' so we do talk about it.

My AF is similar, first two day horridly heavy, next three light.

J- yeah you're right, I always leave my bbt on my bedside table and have an alarm for it so I hope it'll be able to read ovulation. I check my cm the same time everyday too. Oh if only guys knew what we were up to they would run a mile! :)


----------



## j1405

lol ocean pearl, ur right!! they would run a mile!! to them everything is soo simple.. when in actual fact, we know the truth!

my oh is like urs as well.. he loves the way things are, he loves his comfort zone.. why should anything change?? so i have to prod him now and then as well.. but it would be nice if he makes a big descision on his own too and don't just always leave me up to do it... its frustrating sometimes but i get what i want in the end so its okay i guess.. we do talk about marriage as well but it always seems like its a distant thought.. 

funny how they don't mind having babies with us but they are in no hurry to get married.. to me a baby is a much greater commitment than marriage! all in good time i guess.. the thing is just, you can always get married.. its easy.. but you cant always have babies.. thats not so easy as we all know!

wel, lets hope the baby thing works out for all of us soon!! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes and you can always get divorced, but having kids is forever! A life long commitment. I wasn't keen on getting married for a while, and even now I'm on the fence a bit. I would like the security of it but to be honest i am happy like this. Marriage would be a bonus I guess. If it happens, it happens.

My sister has been with her partner for 15 years, not married. My mum had 3 failed marriages so I guess it doesn't hold promises.

Sounds like our fellas are v similar!

Waiting for the eggy now, getting impatient! Opk neg again today, will keep testing everyday now as I'm convinced I missed it last time. Since I've only got a 27 day cycle its very easy to miss ovulation.

X


----------



## sweetie888

Aww... ladies. I don't quite know what to say. When DH and I were dating he would always make comments about us having a baby together before we were married too. I would always reply *"No carriage before marriage!"*. When we got engaged/married, THEN he wanted to wait to have kids. It's funny how things work out. But I've also known a few women who got engaged as soon as their BF's found out they were preggers!

I'm on CD5 and even though I should still be on my period, I haven't seen any sign of AF today. I might do an OPK tonight to start if AF doesn't show up again.


----------



## ocean_pearl

I said the same to my partner, I said I would prefer to be married first but it's not essential. I don't want to force the issue on him, I would like to wait until we're both ready. I would love to be married one day though.

Yes start opks asap now your period has finished sweetie x


----------



## sweetie888

I've been feeling crafty lately and made these headbands for my BFF's daughter. It's making me hope I get at least 1 daughter sometime in the future so I can dress her up!

Definitely agree that the order of things or marriage isn't even always necessary. I just come from very traditional, strict parents. I would never hear the end of it. I even got hassled for "staying over" with my DH when we were engaged and one month till the wedding. ay. gives me a headache just thinking about it. 

OK gonna start OPKs tonight.

Baby dust to all 3 of us ladies! Let's HOPE that MARCH is a winner for all of us!!!

:dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







maddieheadbands.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ocean_pearl

Those are beautiful! You are very creative!

I too would love a daughter, or two. Would love to teach them to cook and bake and dress them up, do their hair. I would love a son too.

I'd love to not find out the sex when I get preggers but I know I wouldn't be able to wait!

I come from a Muslim background sweetie, so understand. Luckily my mum and dad are a more relaxed generation, whereas my grandparents aren't but they don't know much about my life. They just hear what they want too!

I'm sure you will get your precious daughter soon

X


----------



## j1405

hi ladies..

wel, i would really love to be a mother and a wife! but for me too its not a necessity... it will hapen sometime and when it does it would be great!! everyone wants things to be in a certain order obviously, especially the older generations but you know, in the end of the day its still your life and its still you who has to live in it. i don't want to pressure my oh into it either as i don't want to wonder whether he really wanted to do it or just because thats what i wanted. i want it to come from his heart!

in the meantime i would like to have a baby girl myself!! more than anything! so i hope that we get blessed with one first! i woudn't be able to wait to know what i'm having.. it would drive me crazy not knowing! bcoz i'd want to talk with my baby etc while pregnant and i'd like to know who i'm talking to ;)

sweetie, those headbands are beautifull!! i would dress my baby girl up too and i cant wait to do that!! i do hope we can all get pregnant soon!! and what would be greater is if we all get bfp's the same month!!! how fabulous would that be!! so ladies, lets take this month and give it our all at conceiving!! and ps.. for girls, get yourselves an additional calcium, magnesium supplement. aparantly this increases the odds of having a girl :)


----------



## j1405

ps . . do you ladies have a name yet? for your baby.. a girl and boy name?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Oooooh I'm so ready for the egg this month J! So is DP, he keeps asking when he's on duty :haha:

We're going to dtd everyday starting today and twice a day this time during the three days before ov and day of ov. Its going to be knackering, but it needs to be done!

Definitely doing preseed in the run up to ov too, just so the sperm have a longer life.

If it doesn't happen this month, and my blood tests show I'm ovulating normally, I'm definitely pressing my gp for a scan/hsg to check my tubes.

I don't really have any names in mind yet, but can't wait to start thinking about that once I am pregnant. :cloud9:

Let's do this girls!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## j1405

wel, what you should try as wel is to keep your hips elevated after you bd'd.. keep them in the air for at least 10 mins. you can do this during the days prior to o only as thats when you really want the spermies to stay in there! pre-seed is a great idea which we will also use this month! i read, the problem is the acidity of your vagina, not cervix. since most spermies die before they even reach the cervix. so what pre-seed does is it makes the whole inviroment sperm friendly which promotes more spermies to travel into the cervix and if you keep your legs elevated afterward, your chances are so much better! also sexual position is key.. 

i've started drinking 1 cup of green tea a day as wel.. its a good antioxidant and it also promotes fertile cm. i've read your chances can increase when drinking 1 cup a day! i'm religiously taking my fertileCM and epo! so i'm also very much ready this month!!

so excited! oh and myself has already started bd'ing the last 2 nites.. going to do it every 2nd nite until thursday. then every day until monday. i shoul o on saturday!

really having high hopes for all of us this month!! 

xxx


----------



## sweetie888

Oh! Don't know what happened to my reply post yesterday? It disappeared. :( 

OP - Thanks about the headbands! That's awesome that your parents are more modernized and cool with stuff. I was born in the U.S. but my parents still are very traditional. And I've always thought it would be so great to wait and have the gender be a surprise! But DH is not keen on that idea. So OP you want 3 kids then?

Everyone always assumes I want/need a girl because I am really very girly-girl and worked in the fashion industry. Yes, it would be so fun and probably a lot easier for me. But being from an Asian background, everyone always wants boys. DH is the "last male" in his family line, so all the aunties and parents are always "wishing [me] to be blessed with boys"... so you see I feel some pressure. If I have a boy first, I would be relieved. But honestly, I really don;t care as long as I get 2 happy and healthy babies that grow up to be be nice and good people. 

J1405 - Thanks for the nice words! Yes, girls are so fun to dress up and make things for! At least my BFF had a girl so I get to do all that stuff for her! I know what you mean about wanting it to come from his heart and no pressure. My GF is going through that now too. Guys just like to take their time don't they? But once you guys have a baby, I'm sure his heart will catch up real fast!

NAMES: Omygod do I have names! We've been playing "the name game" since before we got married. I love to toss out name ideas and google meanings. I even have a spreadsheet I started last year to keep the names we liked, ranked, and the name meanings - so we don't forget.

PRESEED: Yes definitely!

GREEN TEA: I never knew what the green tea was for or about, so thanks for explaining. I also heard you can't drink the green tea during TWW?

GOODLUCK BD'ing GIRLS!!!!:happydance: FX'd it's the lucky month for us all! I really do hope we all get :bfp: around the same time! We will start :sex: this weekend (even though I think it's early for me still). 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetie888

If you guys have names, what are your favorites at the moment?


----------



## j1405

wel, for a girl i would call her Zoey. and for a boy.. i don't know yet.. i've always wanted a girl, so if its a boy my oh can name him (if i approve of the name of course... lol)
other names i like is danielle and esmé. my oh wants a boy first.. i want a girl.. so it would be fun seeing what we would get! i will try my best for a girl though ;) 

friends of mine just had a baby girl a week ago... man was i jealous!! she's soooo beautifull and sooo tiny!!!:kiss:


----------



## sweetie888

Oh I love the name zoey (or Zooey like Zooey deschanel). Esme is very pretty too! 

DH just wants to name a boy after himself, but I finally got him to agree on one other boy name: Ryder Dean. 

For a girl I have about a billion names I love but DH has his heart set on a few. It's always fun for me to play the name game. It drives DH crazy!


----------



## j1405

i just received great and depressing news today!! my best friend (also not married) just found out she's 7 weeks pregnant! not a planned pregnancy!! :nope:

i nearly started crying!!!!!! wel needless to say she is scared and does not feel ready for this and says if she could she would just swop places with me since i want a baby so bad!! i feel sorry for her kinda.. she's only 22 now.. but she and he oh are both happy and will be great parents!!

why why why cant i just get pregant by accident!!!! damn sometimes life feels so unfair!!! here i am, healthy, fit, doing ALL i can and no pregnancy!! 

this better be my month!! i want it even more now - if that is at all possible!! - it would be great to be pregnant with her so i can help her out when she needs it!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sorry hun :hug: I know how upsetting that is. My bestie got pregnant by accident too earlier this year, she terminated though as she already has two and said she couldn't afford it. I did tell her to go on bc but I didn't pas judgement as I'm not in her shoes.

Don't worry, you will get your bfp soon, I know you will x

Reflexology went amazingly well yesterday! Had an hour long consult where she asked me everything. About my cycle etc. She did the pressure points and it was an amazing feeling, like I kind of floated upwards. So relaxing! 
She said my ovaries felt great and she could tell they were active and gearing up for ovulation. She said my tubes felt ok, I hope she's right. She works through the whole cycle - from pms to gearing up for ovulation to helping implantation.

It was great, she said I'm far too stressed to get or stay pregnant and she's going to help me with that.

Hope you girls are good x


----------



## j1405

great to hear!!! i'm hoping that will help with your stress levels and will get you preggers this cycle!!

did you guys start bd'ing yet? still planning on doing it every 2nd day until friday. i was also thinking of bd'ing twice a day from friday but then again i'm not sure that is such a good idea.. i mean i don't want oh depleted of sperm. coz it takes them a day to make new spermies so if we bd twice a day then there will be less over the time i want spermies to be the most! so i think doing it once a day should be enough and with the fertileCM and preseed i'm sure the spermies has a better chance of surviving longer in the tubes waiting for the egg.

do you ladies think it'll be enough?


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> great to hear!!! i'm hoping that will help with your stress levels and will get you preggers this cycle!!
> 
> did you guys start bd'ing yet? still planning on doing it every 2nd day until friday. i was also thinking of bd'ing twice a day from friday but then again i'm not sure that is such a good idea.. i mean i don't want oh depleted of sperm. coz it takes them a day to make new spermies so if we bd twice a day then there will be less over the time i want spermies to be the most! so i think doing it once a day should be enough and with the fertileCM and preseed i'm sure the spermies has a better chance of surviving longer in the tubes waiting for the egg.
> 
> do you ladies think it'll be enough?

Thanks hun, I hope so! :flower:

We're starting tonight as I've just entered my fertile window, although I had a neg opk, still not taking chances!

We're going to do it everyday and twice a day around ov. I've heard that's a bit of a myth about sperm maturing? Not sure though. Apparently you up your chances by 20% if you do it 1-2x a day two days before ov and the day of ovulation says fertility friend.

Everywhere gives the advice to have a good amount of sperm waiting for the egg in the tubes so the more you do it, the more sperm will be waiting. 

I couldn't not do it everyday, I get anxious if we don't! :haha: but do what you feel comfortable with lovely x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Found this https://www.babymed.com/sex-getting-pregnant/frequency-sex-and-ttc-every-day-or-every-other-day


----------



## j1405

ocean_pearl said:


> Found this https://www.babymed.com/sex-getting-pregnant/frequency-sex-and-ttc-every-day-or-every-other-day

cool! checked it out! yes will be doing it every day from thursday as thats when i enter my fertile period.

geez ladies, if i didn't know better i'd think i'm already pregnant!! i'm crazy emotional.. i cry for EVERTHING!! its crazy! my oh thinks i'm mad! lol :shrug:
and i'm dead tired! i had to drag myself out of bed today! 

maybe its just my enviroment at the moment that at times gets me down and makes me sad and the thought of work, wel that always makes me tired!! but hoping my energy levels will lift a bit since i'm going to need it this week :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Maybe it's a sign of things to come... :)

Ive just noticed we all have 27 day cycles? Proper cycle buddies!

I hopefully ovulate on thurs so the next two days are v important for bding. I'm taking an opk into work to test, hopefully it'll be positive! X


----------



## j1405

COOL!! i wil only o on sunday... so still a while for me!! good luck with the bding and i'm sure you guys will catch the egg this month!!

yes i realised last month i have a 27 day cycle with a 13day lutheal phase. so keeping an eye on that and hopefully we will catch the egg as well!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I definitely prefer having a shorter cycle, however you get worried about missing the egg! I should O on thurs, still having neg opks. I had a positive one on day 11 at 5pm last month so I'll do another this afternoon!

Lucky you ovulating over a weekend! Much more time and energy to bd! Hope my DP has a less stressful week as he's on duty!

I've been eating much healthier since I saw the reflexologist. She said it's important to keep your blood sugar stable as this will help with mood and stress. Def been trying to keep calm, relaxed before and after egg comes. Also drinking lots more water

X


----------



## j1405

yes i do prefer o'ing over the weekend so oh cant complain he's too tired :) thing is we are marathon runners both him and me and we have a race early saturday morning! so i'm hopin he wont be too tired saturday night! because thats our key night! 

but hey if i'm not too tired, he has no excuse... lol! will make it happen for sure!! i will make him bd!! :haha:

plus i think bd is something relaxing.. i always find it very relaxing! its not a chore or anything. plus we just want their seed so if they're tired the can make it a quickie!! :winkwink: problem solved! haha


i'm trying my best to eat healthy as well.. especially the week of o. i'm drinking the green tea each day and hoping that will help as well. its a very good antioxidant. just relaxing as well as much as i can and not let the job get to me too much.. 

i'm seeing my friend tonight that just found out she's pregnant.. wish i can snatch her baby from her stomach :blush: im so so jealous!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I might try having a green tea every night before bed now you've mentioned it, can't hurt!

Totally agree re bding, it's definitely not a chore, in fact it's been much more passionate! I've pulled the quickie bribe before haha! 

I got my blood tests results back, thyroid, prolactin, fsh and LH all normal :) I've got my day 21 bloods next thurs to check progesterone, hope that's fine too!

X


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> i just received great and depressing news today!! my best friend (also not married) just found out she's 7 weeks pregnant! not a planned pregnancy!! :nope:
> 
> i nearly started crying!!!!!! wel needless to say she is scared and does not feel ready for this and says if she could she would just swop places with me since i want a baby so bad!! i feel sorry for her kinda.. she's only 22 now.. but she and he oh are both happy and will be great parents!!
> 
> why why why cant i just get pregant by accident!!!! damn sometimes life feels so unfair!!! here i am, healthy, fit, doing ALL i can and no pregnancy!!
> 
> this better be my month!! i want it even more now - if that is at all possible!! - it would be great to be pregnant with her so i can help her out when she needs it!

Oh J1405 - :hug::hugs2: I'm sorry. That really sucks, but just hopefully you can be pregnant at the same time! That could be fun, to share the experience with your BFF? FX'd it's your month!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Reflexology went amazingly well yesterday! Had an hour long consult where she asked me everything. About my cycle etc. She did the pressure points and it was an amazing feeling, like I kind of floated upwards. So relaxing!
> She said my ovaries felt great and she could tell they were active and gearing up for ovulation. She said my tubes felt ok, I hope she's right. She works through the whole cycle - from pms to gearing up for ovulation to helping implantation.
> 
> It was great, she said I'm far too stressed to get or stay pregnant and she's going to help me with that.
> 
> Hope you girls are good x

Ocean Pearl - That is GREAT! I never thought about doing reflexologoy or anything like that. Makes total sense though. When I was getting accupunture therapy, it gave me that same floaty feeling. I might try and go get an accupressure massage (uses the same kind of reflexology stuff) towards the end of this week to try and relax!


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies! Had a super packed weekend, which was good for distractions, but came home exhausted both nights. Too exhausted to BD that's for sure. 
OPKs are still showing negatives - not even a trace of the 2nd line yet. But we will try to BD every night this week or at least every other night until Thurs. I'm hoping to BD every night from Thurs. to Tues. to be on the safe side. 
I also read multiple times about the sperm-saving, and that it's not necessary unless your OH has low sperm count?

I'm still guessing that my cycle is 27 days. It's ranged everywhere from 24-28 days. But I think most consistently was 27 (I think that was about 3 out of 7 months since I've been off BC).


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey Sweetie! Good luck with bding, get in there girl!

I would definitely recommend reflexology, or just getting a massage/acupuncture while ttc. Stress def affects fertility and she explained why. If the body is stressed, it's not going to be concentrating on reproducing, it will put all it's effort in sorting the stress. Same as appetite - when I'm stressed I'm not usually very hungry as my body doesn't want food. It's probably more extreme for me as I suffer from panic attacks and palpitations sometimes.

She wants to check my temping chart too as it will help.

She sent me some great info on how to maximise fertility too, I'll share it with you girls:

https://www.patrickholford.com/index.php/advice/lifestagearticle/523/


----------



## ocean_pearl

Morning girls! Hope you're ready some serious SWI! (shagging with intent) haha!

I told oh this morning to be ready for when he comes home and it can't be too late so he said he'll start stripping when we walks in the door! Lol. He's been really good.

Talked about marriage the other night and he gave the old line of not needing a bit of paper to make it mean more and he loves me enough. I guess he hasn't grown up around marriage so it's foreign to him. I told him I would like to one day, he said he would like to as well, just not now and it would def be me (cheers!)

Hope you girls are well x


----------



## j1405

hi ladies!!

wow OP so glad that the tests you got back was all good!! hoping that it'll all work in our favor this month!!

wel oh and myself did some serious SWI last nite!! and i must really agree, its so much more passionate for me too when you know you're making a baby!! i love it!! i laugh at oh around o time because it's almost like he gets nervous when we have to bd as he starts talking ALLOT! to the point where i want to tell him to just shut up and get on with it!! :rofl: its like he understands its serious business now! 

strangely enough we also talked about marriage last nite again and we agreed.. again.. we will have the baby and then get married after baby is born. first baby then marriage. he said its my choice, we can get married first or have the baby and due to my age i just feel i want the baby more right now! especially since we have been trying for a while! so he does want marriage but is happy with a baby first! 

i'm only entering my fertile period now so not allot of cm yet! got some cough syrup today which i will take till sunday ( to help with cm and i'm still recovering from last months cold!!) epo, fertilecm and will see if i do not have enough fertile cm by friday morning i will def do preseed as well!! 

sweetie hoping you guys will get some bd'ing in soon!! i feel sorry for oh this weekend bcoz man is he going to bd his heart out!! :rofl:


----------



## ocean_pearl

My oh says I'm "taking his life force" after bd!! Lol. Not exactly the worst job is it?!


----------



## sweetie888

:) SWI - I love it! We did start SWI last night too! Even though I still have negative OPKs and no CM yet. But I figure we'll just get on with it SWI & SFF (Shagging For Fun!).

Sounds like you both have wonderful OHs! 

OP - glad your tests went well!

P.S. Can I just tell you guys I really mainly come to BnB for this thread only now? Though I understand a lot of people's frustrations, a lot of the other posts are just filled with negativity and negative thoughts/complaints... I understand people need to vent sometimes, but when everyone chimes in, I almost feel like that negative-nelly thinking and inability to get pregnant vibe might somehow rub off or jinx me! silly I know. But just thankful you ladies are so positive! Even when we have our moments, we're all still upbeat! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> :) SWI - I love it! We did start SWI last night too! Even though I still have negative OPKs and no CM yet. But I figure we'll just get on with it SWI & SFF (Shagging For Fun!).
> 
> Sounds like you both have wonderful OHs!
> 
> OP - glad your tests went well!
> 
> P.S. Can I just tell you guys I really mainly come to BnB for this thread only now? Though I understand a lot of people's frustrations, a lot of the other posts are just filled with negativity and negative thoughts/complaints... I understand people need to vent sometimes, but when everyone chimes in, I almost feel like that negative-nelly thinking and inability to get pregnant vibe might somehow rub off or jinx me! silly I know. But just thankful you ladies are so positive! Even when we have our moments, we're all still upbeat! :)

Omg, I feel the same re the jinx thing! I love checking in on this thread and usually come back later if there's no new messages :flower:

I really want to stay positive, I'm sure it will help. I like browsing the pregnancy forums and baby club too rather than ttc section

I have neg opks and no cm either, and I'm cd12 so should have some cm by now, getting worried I'm not going to o this month. Hopefully the opk will be pos tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## j1405

hi ladies,

wel i too love this thread! i rarely check out other posts as well as just like you i feel there is allot of negativity sometimes! i'm feeling a little stressed.. i hate this pre o stress! i'm trying my best to relax but hey i'm finding it hard this month i don't know why!!

did you get a positive opk yet op?? i'm still very dry.. but still a few days till o so i should not be too concerned at the moment! i wish it was here already!! 

i'm doig opk's from tomorrow morning... hoping my i date is regular again this month!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Going to do one at around 10am. Got one cb opk left so will use that. Had faint lines on cheapie opks last night so we dtd last night and this morning then again tonight. Poor oh, last night he said he felt pressured, which is weird because I've been more relaxed this month compared to last. He did it anyway! :)

I haven't been able to keep track of my cm much this month as I'm worried I'll mistake it for semen. Plus I've been using preseed so that is like ewcm. I'm hoping we've covered all bases anyway. Gotta keep going for a couple more days incase I o late.

Good luck with opks J! Do try to relax before ov, try listening to White noise in bed or go for a little walk x


----------



## j1405

will do!! i'm drinking chamomile tea to help with the tension a bit!! i think oh feels pressured as wel... so i'm trying to ease him into it.. will try bd this weekend every day and use preseed just in case!!

i'm doing all there is for my cm!! so if all fails, there's still preseed :) i hope your opk turns up positive but i'm sure it will!! 

***


----------



## ocean_pearl

It did! BSF! (Big Smiley Face) just now on my cb, did a cheapie at the same time and two lines came up straight away! :)

Lucky we dtd this morning, def got to do it tonight and tomorrow just in case. I hope oh feels better. Any ideas for taking pressure off girls? Last month hen just got down to it. Maybe I'll give him a massage or something? I'm making him a nice dinner tonight x


----------



## j1405

yay!!!! thats great! wel i think as it is you're chances are great but doing it tonight or tomorrow morning would be the best! i'm having really the same problem with my oh.. he will do it none the less but i don't want to feel like i'm pressuring him... 

tel him tonight at dinner, you know the bd is a bit much right now and he feels pressured but you want to try your best this month and that you guys have come this far - doing the tests and everything - and if he could just hang in there for the next 2 days.. then maybe all the other tests won't be necessary. then just bd tonight and tomorrow night.. if you can just do it tonight your chances will be very good OP since you already did it this morning as well!

you know we do so much and we go through the torture of 4 weeks to wait for the next egg and really if they can just give us a few days of bd for crying out loud!! 

i'm hoping things work for you guys so you can bd tonight...


----------



## j1405

ps tell him.. listen hun, no offence but right now i just want your seed.. so if you want to do it in 5 minutes thats fine too!! then i'll leave you in peace.. lo

:awww:l


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> ps tell him.. listen hun, no offence but right now i just want your seed.. so if you want to do it in 5 minutes thats fine too!! then i'll leave you in peace.. lo
> 
> :awww:l

:haha::haha: love it!



j1405 said:


> tell him tonight at dinner, you know the bd is a bit much right now and he feels pressured but you want to try your best this month and that you guys have come this far - doing the tests and everything - and if he could just hang in there for the next 2 days.. then maybe all the other tests won't be necessary. then just bd tonight and tomorrow night.. if you can just do it tonight your chances will be very good OP since you already did it this morning as well!
> 
> you know we do so much and we go through the torture of 4 weeks to wait for the next egg and really if they can just give us a few days of bd for crying out loud!!
> 
> i'm hoping things work for you guys so you can bd tonight...

Thanks hun, I hope you're right :flower:

I will say that to him. Last night when he said he was feeling pressured, he then asked when I'm ovulating and I explained within the next two days prob but it's important to do it before the egg comes out. He seemed to understand better then. He then said ooh we dont want to miss it! And got into it then! Bless him!

I texted him a pic of my BSF opk and he was so excited! So I text back it was good he got down to it but it's still important we carry on for a couple of days as you don't know when the egg will come.

Hopefully he'll be up for it.

Hope your oh feels less pressure too, it's hard on them this ttc too although we go through the hard stuff!

X


----------



## j1405

wel yes... my oh is having a hard week at work so thats why i'm trying every 2nd day until friday bcoz he is really tired at nite.. its funny, when we get into bed he always asks me first, are we going to sleep? as if to ask my permission to sleep in case i wanted to bd first.. its so funny! i try not put too much pressure on him but he knows this weekend is bd time and i am really greatful i o over the weekend because i just say to him he has no reason to moan if we bd allot as he can relax and i don't want to hear he's tired!! 

shame they do try but ur right.. they don't really understand the whole ovulation thing unless you really explain it to them! then they understand and get more into the idea.

good luck tonight and may your spermies and egg find one another tonight!! :hugs:


----------



## sweetie888

YAY for the positive OPK OP! :) 
awww. j1405 - you're OH is so cute to ask you about sleeping. I understand. My DH comes home usually so late at night and often has 10-14 hr days. Even though it takes away any surprise or spontaneous fun, it always works if I let him know we're going to :sex: the night before or the day of. I try to keep it light and fun, saying something to let him know that I want him, or our "code word for :sex:", and usually email or text him something sexy or that "I can't wait for tonight, xoxo", etc. That way he thinks of it as more for fun and something to be excited for to come home for.


----------



## j1405

wel sweetie i try to do that as well... :) we text allot during the day most day.. we're actually very close :) and it helps to ''flirt'' with him. i also try to keep it light and fun.

wel i still have sticky cm so i'm not too bothered with bding now.. he's going to be late tonight again. so no bd. hopefully tomorrow nite. then def saturday, sunday and if we can monday. i o on sunday so as long as we cover the weekend i'll be happy!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Get SWI girls!! :D

I'm having some, what I think, ovulation pains. Does this mean the egg is out, or it's on it's way out? Opk still positive at 6pm x


----------



## j1405

Well as i understand it, you get them as the egg is released! :) i always get it in the morning so i assume i ovulate in the morning! But OP if u guys bd tonight, there's almost no way you will miss the egg!! Especially if u are getting o pains!

The eg still needs to move down the tube so i guess that can take another few hours also. Not sur how fast the egg moves down there to where the sperm is waiting.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hun that's helpful. It's amazing all this stuff goes on every month and we don't think about it until ttc usually. I wasn't aware of half this stuff!

Had a feel of my cervix earlier for the first time, felt kind of firm-ish but not hard. I'm going to check again tomorrow to see if it's softer. Couldn't get the open or closed thing though, not up to scratch with this cervix stuff yet!

I hope we catch it, plus we did it this morning too.

Off to drag oh to bed, g'night girls :)


----------



## sweetie888

Yes "flirting" helps right?

OP - Good Luck tonight!

Update: I got a positive Smiey face on CB Digi this afternoon! No EWCM though and it's actually a few days early! I'm thinking it might be a false positive. But I am glad I am testing twice a day. Usually leading up to a positive I would see the faint line get more and more noticeable on the dip-stick OPKs. This time went from nothing to a smiley face. Going to do the dipstick test next time I have to pee! :)

P.S. How DO you check your cervix? Like I have no idea what to check for. I guess I'm not sure the changes I'm supposed to feel?


----------



## sweetie888

OK - So I'm probably really silly. Had to google how to feel the cervix and found this most helpful page: https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm

Actually I think I can't reach my cervix? Is why I can't feel it? 

Very confused since my temps are relatively the same, no EWCM, and no cervix feeling. 
I guess we'll just have to DTD every night! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

I literally stuck my middle finger all the way up to my knuckle and felt around, felt like a round thing, you'll feel it!!

Awesome news on the +opk sweetie! I don't think you can have a false positive as it's detected the LH surge so ovulation will occur from now until 48 hours time.

Get bding! X


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> OK - So I'm probably really silly. Had to google how to feel the cervix and found this most helpful page: https://www.sisterzeus.com/cervob.htm
> 
> Actually I think I can't reach my cervix? Is why I can't feel it?
> 
> Very confused since my temps are relatively the same, no EWCM, and no cervix feeling.
> I guess we'll just have to DTD every night! :)

Put one leg up on the bath/toilet, reach high. I had to move my finger from left to right and I found my cervix on the left side.

Best bet is to dtd every night :haha:


----------



## j1405

wel i have tried to feel my cervix too but its just confusing as i really don't know where it is in there and if i'm reaching it either... everything feels the same for me.. lol!

anyhow, sweetie i surely hope you guys bd'd since you got the smiley face. OP is right, when its positive, its positive and you need to SWI!! ASAP!! :) its very possible to o earlier!

i did opk this morning and very faint line. shoul be darker tomorrow and real dark saturday. it was the same last month!! we are going to start bd'ing with preseed tonight so hoping that will help the spermies survive a bit longer.

op i read a bit last nite on fertilization and its actually disturbing to see how little sperm get close to the egg. i also read that the shell of the egg has certain receptors or something that the sperm needs to meet up with exactly in order to penetrate it. also the shell of the egg somethimes favours say boy sperm instead of girl sperm or visa versa. you know how they say if you want a girl take a calcium/magnesium supplement? aparantly this influences the receptors on the shell of the egg which would then attract and let in more girl sperm than boy.. how true this is i don't know. allot of things = scary things = when you dig deeper into these things!! i don't really like reading too much about it as it just makes me feel that its really hard to get pregnant taking all of this into consideration.

anyhow ladies good luck with the next few days of bding - for me and sweetie especially!! 

this is MAGIC MARCH for ALL 3 OF US *****


----------



## ocean_pearl

Last night wasn't great, he managed but only just :/ seems like he wasn't putting much effort it tbh. I said what you said, J and he agreed, it's only a couple more days. Once I get a positive opk I want to dtd for at least 3 days after, that means til Friday but I'm not sure he'll manage too :(

I'm worried that if I don't get pregnant this month that it will be even harder with every month of ttc...

Sorry not feeling positive this morning


----------



## j1405

ah OP.. did you do an opk again today yet to see if its still positive? i see your temp is steadily rising... wel, i really do think you guys did exceptionally good so far!! especially using preseed etc... did you put your legs in the air afterwards?

i think you already o'd and you guys did bd last nite so the sperm went for that egg i can tell you!! if i were you i would keep bd'ing until my smiley face is gone.. but you o anywhere from 6 -24 hours after pos opk and i'm sure sure sure you already ovulated since you got pains too!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> ah OP.. did you do an opk again today yet to see if its still positive? i see your temp is steadily rising... wel, i really do think you guys did exceptionally good so far!! especially using preseed etc... did you put your legs in the air afterwards?
> 
> i think you already o'd and you guys did bd last nite so the sperm went for that egg i can tell you!! if i were you i would keep bd'ing until my smiley face is gone.. but you o anywhere from 6 -24 hours after pos opk and i'm sure sure sure you already ovulated since you got pains too!!

I'll do one in a minute, only have IC left though. I always prop my butt up for half an hour after but last night just fell asleep after.

I hope you're right hun, I just hate that he's not into it, I think he was just tired, plus he had a meeting this morning at 7.30am so was thinking of that.

I'm actually hoping for a negative opk now! :haha:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just did an opk, the line was there but it was definitely faint than yesterday and it didn't come up straight away like yesterdays. I think you may be right J! Can't believe I only had one day of positive opks and ovulated on that day! But then again we don't know for sure, I could o today. God I wish we could tell for sure!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just looked at it again, line is still as dark as control line so still ovulating.. Will test again tonight x


----------



## j1405

wel to be on the safe side you guys can bd one last time tonight. the egg will definately be waiting for the sperm and you can tell oh its the last nite.. i'm sure you won't have to do tomorrow as well since by then the egg is either fertilized or died as it would be a good 24 hours after you o'd more or less.

telling them its the last nite usually helps to get them to relax about it!! i really do know how you feel.. my oh likes to bd but he easily moans if i want to do it too much!! and then they always say men think about sex like every 3 minutes or something!! bulshit i tell you! we think about it much more ;)

good luck and i hope your next opk is a BFN!!! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks J, you're right I'll tell him this is the last night and he'll be ok. I just worry that the egg will come late and I'll miss it and all that SWI for nothing. FF said I should ovulated between cd13-16 according to opk so would like to dtd until sat just tommake extra sure...


----------



## j1405

i think if you still have a positive tomorrow morning.. then yes.. but its a known fact that since the moment you get your first pos opk you ovulate between 6 and 36 hours afterward.

and there will be ALLOT of sperm in there already! so check your opk again tomorrow during the day and if still positive i would bd tomorrow nite as wel if your oh will want to..

like is said, i would bd until the opk says negative because then you know you def o'd. because the moment you LH goes down, the egg is out.

read this today and found it interesting :

Q: If I'm taking my basal body temperature, what's the point in doing expensive OPKs?

A: The OPK will tell you when to expect ovulate before it happens, while BBT only tells you after it's over. The thermal shift occurs *after* ovulation in response to increased progesterone production. One your temperature goes up, it's too late to get pregnant. By using OPKs, you'll know before ovulation and can be sure to get your timing right.

i also read its not uncommon to get 2 days of positive as you catch your surge on the way up and then on the way down again. so the levels of lh is still high which is why it would show positive.

hope this helped?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Helped immensely thanks lovely. :)

I was thinking of stopping bding after getting a negative, but then I thought what if the egg comes after the surge I.e when the test is negative, is that possible?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Found this: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#21

So we'll never know! Argh :D


----------



## j1405

mmm true.. but then again the norm is 36 hours after the first opk so if your surge goes down ovulation is over and remember you are temping as wel... so if your temps go up you already ovulated. your temp has already risen frm your chart and tomorrow morning i'm sure it will be even higher! i'm convinced you have caught the egg oh!! 

and i'm praying your now rapidly forming bean will be super sticky!! :)

just read on the preseed pamphlet now that sperm has 80% more motility with preseed than when no lubricant is used.. so 80% more with preseed than just normal sex!! thats incredible!! so the spermies move allot faster than they would normally move which gives more of them a chance to reach the tubes!!

i'm excited for this month!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hun :) I hope the same for you too! I hope we caught it and I hope oh will be up for it tonight!

Still getting strong ov pains this morning so maybe I am still ov x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Okay...negative opk just now but ewcm! Wth?! Definitely gotta bd ASAP! Oh has gone out for drinks but said he won't be long, what if I've missed it arggh :(


----------



## j1405

I dont think you missed it! You will still have ewcm for a day or so.. Remember you only o'd today so there will still be ewcm! Dont worry :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

But I havent had any so far hun! This is the first of it, I've been quite dry up until now :/


----------



## sweetie888

Good Luck OP! FX'd for you that you caught the eggy and it's sticky sticky attaching! :)

How are you doing j1405?

After my positive CB digi OPK yesterday, I took a Target dipstick type of OPK an hour later and it was negative (no trace line at all). Took another one at 9pm and also negative (no trace line). No EWCM. I'm pretty sure the first one was a false positvie, though I've heard that's hard to get. 

Even so, we still BD'd last night and I think we'll be SWI from now until maybe Monday? We'll see how much DH can handle! If I had my way, we'd BD at least twice a day! :)


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> But I havent had any so far hun! This is the first of it, I've been quite dry up until now :/

So you know how last month I thought "I've finally seen what the EWCM looks like!" and thought I got it with help from the EPO? Well, the EPO definitely DID help, but after checking out this site yesterday and seeing the EWCM and HOW stretchy, etc. it is, I realized I sure as heck did not get THAT. I got what they showed on Day 16, but NOT anything like what she had on Day 18!

Really an interesting (though GRAPHIC) site if you guys want to check it out!
https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/

I realized I must really never paid attention in health class, cuz I didn't know any of this stuff, not even what a cervix looked like or felt like, etc.


----------



## j1405

wel, i'm still very very dry as wel.. and today i did my 2nd opk and the line was still very very light just like yesterday. now normally the line gets darker each day as i get closer to ovulation but its quite concerning that its still so light.. i will test twice tomorrow since i'm supposed to get my surge tomorrow if i o as i'm supposed to on sunday. and i'm positive i have not o'd already.. because my nips gets very sore once i ovulated and i get the cramping! and nothing yet and only white sticky cm when i'm not dry...

will see tomorrow how it looks but will bd tonight and every night thereafter just in case. maybe my o is delayed this month?? will see what opk shows during the day tomorrow. i'll be so angry if o came early since we really did not bd much in this week!! but i'm sure it didnt.. like i said, no classic signs of ovulation for me yet.

wel sweetie, i'm sure you will get your positive tomorrow as well.. holding thumbs!! xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> But I havent had any so far hun! This is the first of it, I've been quite dry up until now :/
> 
> So you know how last month I thought "I've finally seen what the EWCM looks like!" and thought I got it with help from the EPO? Well, the EPO definitely DID help, but after checking out this site yesterday and seeing the EWCM and HOW stretchy, etc. it is, I realized I sure as heck did not get THAT. I got what they showed on Day 16, but NOT anything like what she had on Day 18!
> 
> Really an interesting (though GRAPHIC) site if you guys want to check it out!
> https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/
> 
> I realized I must really never paid attention in health class, cuz I didn't know any of this stuff, not even what a cervix looked like or felt like, etc.Click to expand...

Thanks for that hun, v interesting. I really think it was ewcm as it stretched at least an inch and had the right consistensy.

Good luck with SWI! Hope you get your positive soon! :flower:



j1405 said:


> wel, i'm still very very dry as wel.. and today i did my 2nd opk and the line was still very very light just like yesterday. now normally the line gets darker each day as i get closer to ovulation but its quite concerning that its still so light.. i will test twice tomorrow since i'm supposed to get my surge tomorrow if i o as i'm supposed to on sunday. and i'm positive i have not o'd already.. because my nips gets very sore once i ovulated and i get the cramping! and nothing yet and only white sticky cm when i'm not dry...
> 
> will see tomorrow how it looks but will bd tonight and every night thereafter just in case. maybe my o is delayed this month?? will see what opk shows during the day tomorrow. i'll be so angry if o came early since we really did not bd much in this week!! but i'm sure it didnt.. like i said, no classic signs of ovulation for me yet.
> 
> wel sweetie, i'm sure you will get your positive tomorrow as well.. holding thumbs!! xx

Maybe you will ov a bit late, I don't think you have already. Maybe your cycle will be 28/29 days this month in which case you wil O cd15/16 so don't worry hun. Just keep testing twice a day (v important) and you will get your + I'm sure! I always tested at 10am (never with fmu) and again at 5pm.

I was dry up until yesterday, maybe you will be too? I hate how our bodies play tricks on us! 

If you're dry I would definitely use the preseed eveeytime you bd, I did because there was no cm and sperm can't travel or survive well. It's important you bd as much as possible before that positive too.

AFM We dtd last night too so I'm hoping we got the egg. My temp went down though which it shouldn't have. Don't think I've been taking them right anyway! 

We"ll all be in the tww soon! :coffee:


----------



## j1405

omg omg omg!! guess what!! when i went to the loo now i felt really wet.. and then i thought ok thats weird.. since i was still very dry and neg opk this morning.. so decided let me check my cervix just for the heck of it to see if the cm is just wet or if MAYBE its EWCM.. and there it was - beautifull stretchy cm!!! like i've never seen before!! 

preseed is not stretchy is it?? bcoz i used preseed last nite but also none of it came out after i used the applicator... and early this morning i was stil dry.. but now i have really stretchy cm!!! i'm so excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Preseed is definitely not stretchy hun! :happydance::thumbup:

Although if you used it last night it will still be up there and very wet, I always had some of it come out the next morning. Have a feel again a bit later too in the afternoon as the preseed should be gone.

I think you've got some ewcm and preseed mixed together, and it's all good for those spermies! :thumbup:


----------



## j1405

yes maybe.. i'm just happy its really stretchy.. its doesn't break easy! i will check again later!! this is such a relief!!

i just want to go home and bd now!!! :) but we will have allot of that this weekend!! thank goodness its friday!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yes maybe.. i'm just happy its really stretchy.. its doesn't break easy! i will check again later!! this is such a relief!!
> 
> i just want to go home and bd now!!! :) but we will have allot of that this weekend!! thank goodness its friday!!

It definitely is ewcm as preseed is just gel, doesn't stretch a bit! :thumbup:

I bet you get a positive tonight.

Make sure you bd ASAP !!

X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hi girls!

Just got back from my second reflexology session and it went really well. Feel spaced out and really relaxed now. Bought a lovely oil burner and some 'women's essence' to relax.

She said she thinks I ovulated either last night or this morning, and from the left ovary, which is weird because I knew it was the left as I felt twinges there all day, so seems very accurate. She also said my uterus feels good and springy.

She said I've ovulated on the full moon,which I found really interesting as ive always had a weird bond with the moon and found it very comforting. It's also my birth sign ruler!

So feeling very positive now! Hope you girls are getting on well and gearing up for some serious SWI!

X


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> omg omg omg!! guess what!! when i went to the loo now i felt really wet.. and then i thought ok thats weird.. since i was still very dry and neg opk this morning.. so decided let me check my cervix just for the heck of it to see if the cm is just wet or if MAYBE its EWCM.. and there it was - beautifull stretchy cm!!! like i've never seen before!!
> 
> preseed is not stretchy is it?? bcoz i used preseed last nite but also none of it came out after i used the applicator... and early this morning i was stil dry.. but now i have really stretchy cm!!! i'm so excited!!! :happydance:


YAY J!!! That's exactly how I felt last month - so excited to see the EWCM! Isn't it amazing how we notice this stuff and excited for it to boot?! 

I don't think Preseed is stretchy like EWCM. But last night I put in the Preseed (and I filled the applicator all the way to the top b/c I was feeling dry). Then I was laying down waiting and it was like oozing out (sorry TMI), and I got some super stretchy like EWCM! I wasn't sure if it was cuz I used too much Preseed OR if it mixed and I suddenly did get EWCM?


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just got back from my second reflexology session and it went really well. Feel spaced out and really relaxed now. Bought a lovely oil burner and some 'women's essence' to relax.
> 
> She said she thinks I ovulated either last night or this morning, and from the left ovary, which is weird because I knew it was the left as I felt twinges there all day, so seems very accurate. She also said my uterus feels good and springy.
> 
> She said I've ovulated on the full moon,which I found really interesting as ive always had a weird bond with the moon and found it very comforting. It's also my birth sign ruler!
> 
> So feeling very positive now! Hope you girls are getting on well and gearing up for some serious SWI!
> 
> X

That is AWESOME OP! FX'd and lots and lot s of baby dust to you! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sweetie888

So ladies! Looks like we're all in the home stretch! Today is CD13 for me. We BD'd the last 2 nights. The positive OPK CB digi I had the other day I think was faulty. I used it again yesterday and the test holder stick ended up with an error code. I looked it up and it said to not use that test holder stick anymore. 
My regular Target dipstick OPK just started showing a faint trace line. So I think we'll be busy SWI this weekend!!! 

OP looks like you are a few days ahead of the game from me and J. Praying for you to get a sticky bean!
J, so glad you got your EWCM!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yeah I'm 2 days ahead of you girls. Still going to dtd again tonight just to make sure :)

Glad you've been dtd sweetie as you want as many sperm in there waiting for the egg!

Happy shagging, girls!! Go get that egg!! :spermy:

:dust::dust:


----------



## j1405

Ladies i'm a little bummed. I havent gotten a pos opk yet :( its a darker line but nothing like last month! And my ewcm is gone too... I think my o is delayed for some reason! Wel, told oh we MUST SWI the next 2 nites at least. We used preseed last nite and will for the next few times. Hopefully it will help the spermies since my body doesnt want to!

I'm so scared we'll miss the egg :( if there is even an egg this month!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Do you have any pics of opks hun? What's the line been like? I had faint lines for two days and then dark. Maybe you will ov tomorrow or day 16 if you're on a 28/29 day cycle this month?

Have you tested twice a day? 

Don't worry sweetheart I sure it will happen x

Eta: if the line is getting darker that is good! Maybe it will be positive later tonight? Try again at 6pm x


----------



## j1405

I tested at 8am.. Line shows up eventually but lighter than the control line. Did another at 6pm and same thing. Last month the lines showed up almost immediately. 

Maybe ur right and it could still turn dark later. Will check again tomorrow morning. I'm sure its notlike i missed it and lh has gone down already.. Coz no cramping and no sore nipples yet. So maybe i'm having a 28 day cycle and will o on monday? 

We will bd though and hope we catch the egg somewhere! Ps with the preseed it was great! Nearly NO of oh's sperm came out afterward and there must have been allot since we we bd'd last on monday so he had a few days to build up his soldiers! Really happy with the preseed!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Do you use fmu? 8am is a bit early for the LH to hit your system, usually best times are 2pm-6pm.

See here: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#10

Glad you've been bding with good build up of sperm too! X


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> Ladies i'm a little bummed. I havent gotten a pos opk yet :( its a darker line but nothing like last month! And my ewcm is gone too... I think my o is delayed for some reason! Wel, told oh we MUST SWI the next 2 nites at least. We used preseed last nite and will for the next few times. Hopefully it will help the spermies since my body doesnt want to!
> 
> I'm so scared we'll miss the egg :( if there is even an egg this month!

Hey J - try not to worry. I never got the "as dark, or darker" than the control line, but since I've been doubling up on the line test vs. the clear blue digital smiley face, I've gotten several "happy face" positives when I still never got the "as dark or darker" line. I was so frustrated the first month, but after I did some research, it seems it is a common thing. Even if it never gets "as dark", I'm sure you still OV'd and you are BD'ing so hopefully you'll catch that egg!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I agree sweetie, which is why I always use cb opks now as it's so clear to know if you are or not, same as hpts, no comparing lines etc x


----------



## j1405

Thanks sweetie :hugs:

That makes me feel allot better! I think i should go buy a cb opk today and see what it says. I dont know if i want it to be positive or negative lol. I am supposed to o today if everything is as normal this month.. 

Does the cb digi show a smiley on more than one day? I just dont know what to think of this month.. Best to just bd till tuesday and hope for the best!

Have u gotten a smiley yet sweetie?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Depends on your hormone levels. If you have a longer surge then yes. If you o today it should have a smiley face. I had one for two days in a row x


----------



## j1405

Thanks op! I'm goin to buy it now. Will it be ok to do it at 12pm?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Perfect lovely! Good luck!


----------



## sweetie888

Yes J - I have gotten the smiley more than once. Last month, I noticed that I would only get smileys late at night (2 nights in a row), but empty faces in the daytime. So one day got was (Smiley p.m., No Face a.m., Smiley again p.m.)
Yes, I already OV'd I think on Friday most likely. I got a positive (almost as dark line - I was trying to use the last of my Target brand) in the morning, but by the evening I got two negatives. We ended up BD'ing early this morning after coming home from a concert. I'm hoping that we caught the egg! I tried to convince DH to BD before the concert, but he wanted to wait. 

All we can do now is wait. Oh TWW... at least OP - you're a few days ahead of us!


----------



## j1405

wel i tried to get a cb opk yesterday but could not find one ANYWHERE!! i couldn't believe it! i think i'm o'ing only today.. having slight cramping but i don't know. i have only had very very little ewcm on friday morning but nothing what so ever over the weekend.. we did bd friday and saturday nights, oh was too tired last nite :( even though i really tried to convince him. we will bd tonight though in case i am ovulating today so we can catch it.

the tww has not even started yet and i already feel out! i have no sore nips like i usually have with o.. this cycle is just messed up i tell you! 

going to be a tough tww this month.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Stay positive girls! Remember it only takes one little sperm! I reckon you did O Lovely but just missed the surge. You dtd a good amount so that's great! Sometimes it's good to leave one night out and do it the following night to allow more build up. I'm sure my oh was shooting blanks by the end of the week haha!

Sweetie, good luck! Sounds like you timed it well! Are you feeling positive?

Well I'm symptom spotting like a lunatic already! Here's my list:

Sore nipples - since 2dpo never had this before.
AF like cramps but milder - on and off since ov.
Uterus area feels warm?
Vibrating in my left side - so weird! 
Backache
Gassy - sorry lol.

I've been trying to relax more to hopefully help it happen x


----------



## j1405

thanks op! one thing i have noticed now that you mention it is that i have been very gassy from sunday morning as well.. and very bloated. looks like i'm already 4 months along haha! wonder if that has anything to do with ovulation.. grasping at straws but it could be? i have also been extremely hot yesterday..

i really want to try not to symptom spot this month!! but i know that aint gonna happen :haha: did you track your symptoms last month op so you can compare this month?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Those are good signs!

I did track them but not as well as this month because FF does it well. I just used an app last month. I remember last month I had headaches, felt sick, backache but didn't have this much ov pain or mild cramps. My breasts and nips didn't feel any different last month either.

I don't think I could ever not SS! X


----------



## j1405

wel, i think i'm o'ing today.. i am getting my usual o type cramping... so guess what.. when i get home, i told oh he better not have any clothes on :haha:


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> wel, i think i'm o'ing today.. i am getting my usual o type cramping... so guess what.. when i get home, i told oh he better not have any clothes on :haha:

:haha:- I love that! Well, DH was tired last night but I managed to entice him enough to DTD again last night! For fun! I was feeling very lovey. But this morning I woke up to what feels like a UTI. ugh! I guess too much :sex: but I can't make it to the Dr. today. I'm planning on guzzling a ton of cranberry juice.

OP - Sounds like good signs! I SS like crazy the first month and I felt realy let down. So I will try not to SS, but we know we can't help ourselves!


----------



## j1405

wel, we ended up bding right when i got home :happydance:

and today i feel like someone stabbed me in the ovaries. especially the right side. its very sensitive in my lower abdomen when i walk, sit etc.. and its not bcause we bd'd too much lol. so hoping its a sign i did infact ovulate yesterday. bb's starting to get sore but only slightly.

sweetie i'm with you!! i really have learned not to trust my body at all during the tww since i'm ALWAYS disappointed so trying not to notice anything this month. it will be hard but i should rather focus on my job!!

i really have to try hard to get my oh to bd right after the baby making week just for fun. because of his job his stress levels are sky high so his sex drive is non existant.. but he has a great multivitamin which aids in that so we bd enough :) we are going to have a romantic weekend this coming weekend so it will be loooooove making again and not baby making! which will be refreshing!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Glad you girls are sounding positive, sounds like you've both dtd lots too!

Time to stay relaxed, stress can prevent fertilisation and implantation, I've been listening to whiten noise and had my oil burner on before bed :)

j - so glad you've had ov pains! Sounds like you timed it well.
Sweetie - great news on SWI! Now go guzzle some cranberry juice hehe!

Arm, my temp has steadily risen which is good. Still having mild cramps. At this stage I always feel v fatigued so work was a struggle yesterday. Fell asleep on the sofa at 9.30pm!

Yay we're all officially in the tww!


----------



## j1405

your temps are looking great op!! lets hope they stay that high!!

oh boy.. cant believe its tww time again!! time does fly by hey.. wel not really in the tww!! 

hoping for 3 BFP'S THIS MONTH!!!! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> your temps are looking great op!! lets hope they stay that high!!
> 
> oh boy.. cant believe its tww time again!! time does fly by hey.. wel not really in the tww!!
> 
> hoping for 3 BFP'S THIS MONTH!!!! :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: let's do this!!

According to my temps I ov on cd16?! Which would make me 3dpo today, what the hell? Hmmm confused now. I'm sure I ov on cd14 as I had cramps, ewcm etc


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well I've asked the charting girls and they say I've def ov on cd16 so I'm 3dpo now! This is going to be the longest tww ever!! Lol

Sort of explains why I had a bfn last month if I ovulate later than I thought as we didn't dtd after cd14 last month. However we did this month so hopefully I'm still in the game!


----------



## j1405

its odd.. and your opk did turn positive earlier so i'm sure you o'd when you think you did!

till when did you guys bd?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Did you see my last post hun?

The girls said you can't go by opks exactly, temps are the only definite way to prove you did in fact ov. Opks can turn positive 2 days before ov so that looks right. You can see when we bd on my chart x


----------



## j1405

oh no sorry only saw it now.. ok cool!! wel same as with me.. i thought i was supposed to o sunday but i'm sure i only o'd like last nite! 

wel luckily you guys did bd the day before and 2 days before cd16 so you should still be fine :) hope oh still had some swimmers left on those days after all the bding going on lol! if you used preseed then your chances are great since they help the sperm even further!

so i think i'm only 1dpo today and you 3dpo.. lol this is going to be a long tww!!


----------



## j1405

ps even if i only o'd today (also cd16) there would still be enough swimmers for today since we skipped sunday so oh had a little more reserves :) plus i did an opk yesterday (cheapie) i can still not find cb digi's anywhere! and the line was slightly lighter than the control line which makes me think i must have gotten my surge on sunday.

i'm soooo glad we bd'd yesterday!! almost missed it too if we didn't!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> oh no sorry only saw it now.. ok cool!! wel same as with me.. i thought i was supposed to o sunday but i'm sure i only o'd like last nite!
> 
> wel luckily you guys did bd the day before and 2 days before cd16 so you should still be fine :) hope oh still had some swimmers left on those days after all the bding going on lol! if you used preseed then your chances are great since they help the sperm even further!
> 
> so i think i'm only 1dpo today and you 3dpo.. lol this is going to be a long tww!!

I hope he did too! :haha: I used preseed all the days except the last one as I had good cm. In good conditions sperm can last 5 days so maybe the preseed helped them live longer? Hope so.

I'm still testing on Sunday - mothers day!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> ps even if i only o'd today (also cd16) there would still be enough swimmers for today since we skipped sunday so oh had a little more reserves :) plus i did an opk yesterday (cheapie) i can still not find cb digi's anywhere! and the line was slightly lighter than the control line which makes me think i must have gotten my surge on sunday.
> 
> i'm soooo glad we bd'd yesterday!! almost missed it too if we didn't!

Yeah that's great you did :thumbup: got high hopes for us all this month!

My OH keeps telling me not to think about it too much - yeah ok! :haha:

He was really sweet the other day and said if it happens we are very lucky as it's very hard to conceive, and if it doesn't then that's ok we will just keep trying :cloud9:

I wish I could be as calm and rational!


----------



## j1405

ahh sweet!! at least they understand its not just sperm meets egg and bam you have a baby! theres so much more to it!!

wel i'm going to really try my bestest to not over think it this month and it doesn't help that my bestie is pregnant and waiting for me to find out too... please two weeks go by fast!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

God that must be hard, I was thinking of not testing this month - yeah right! Lol


----------



## j1405

:rofl: yeah that aint gonna happen.. you can try your best but everything inside will scream :test: from about 10dpo!! and i hope you get a positive on mothers day!! that would be super awesome!!

i cant sleep at night because theres just :baby: thought running through my mind :wohoo:


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> :rofl: yeah that aint gonna happen.. you can try your best but everything inside will scream :test: from about 10dpo!! and i hope you get a positive on mothers day!! that would be super awesome!!
> 
> i cant sleep at night because theres just :baby: thought running through my mind :wohoo:

I got a love-hate thing going on with the tww, it's great because of the suspense and anticipation, thoughts of being pregnant :cloud9: but it's hard as it goes so slow and being let down and thinking nah I'm not preggers :cry:

I would love a mothers day bfp! :happydance: but if I ov on cd16 it will be 8dpo really so I'll try to not get discouraged.


----------



## j1405

yes that is a little early.. i'm only going to test the 24th if i can hold out. 

i cant think that i've wanted anything this bad in my life!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yes that is a little early.. i'm only going to test the 24th if i can hold out.
> 
> i cant think that i've wanted anything this bad in my life!!

Ahh me too lovely, wanted to be a mum since I was so young. :hugs:

Wish we were all testing same day :haha:It's great our cycles are practically synched! Which tests are you using? I've just ordered 2 frers and 2 cb digis plus I've got IC! :haha::blush:


----------



## j1405

lol!! no i would buy 2 frers. one for saturday and one for sunday ( or maybe friday ... lol)
i will only buy a cb digi if i get a line on frer so i can show oh the words pregnant!!!

i'm really trying this month not to lose it! lol


----------



## sweetie888

Yay Ladies! Sounds like a good month for us all! I was SO BAD at temping. I honestly didn't even temp on the OV days or after. So I can only hope the OPKs are right for me. 

Did you guys have trouble with BnB the last 2 days? I couldn't log-on for most of the day both days. Well, I sure hope we all had plenty of spermies to find and catch the eggs! 

I used Preseed everytime this cycle. I never found good EWCM, except for when I thought it was the Preseed maybe on CD15? 

Eek, so when can we start testing already? heehee!


----------



## j1405

i'm glad to say we also bd'd with preseed every time. i read the sucess stories on their website and so so many ppl got their bfp first month trying especially if they don't have much ewcm!! which is my great problem so i'm so excited!! i just know this is my month!! and yours of course!!!! i don't have to symptom spot because i know i'll be pregnant.. just to count the days to test ;) :) 

and sweetie you guys bd'd even after your o period stopped so even if you o'd late you also would still have gotten the egg :)

hopefully these 2 weeks fly by!! and yes, bnb was down for system maintanence the last 2 days.


----------



## j1405

check it out ladies!!! i did the chinese gender predictor and it says i will have a girl!!!! if and when ;) i conceive this month!!! YAY!!!!! surely hope its right!! :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls! Couldnt get on all night either!

Well apparently I'm still 3dpo!!!!!!!! :dohh::wacko:

FF gave me crosshairs this morning for cd17 being my ov day :wacko:

Can you have a look?

I really hope I didn't ov on that day because we didn't bd at all around that time :cry:

If AF comes again, I'll keep temping and will just have sex every other day from cd12-20 I think otherwise I'll never catch the egg.

I'm trying to stay positive still, had a huge amount of creamy cm this morning literally soaked my pjs :blush:

Hope you girls are well x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ok it's changed again, wth?!

I'm 4dpo, ov cd16. Hopefully still have a good chance as we bd night before.

So basically I've discovered using FF that I ovulate later than I thought and therefore have a short luteal phase of 12 days rather than 14, which is good in that I don't have a tww anymore but a 11 day wait but bad in that it's harder to conceive with a SLP as the egg has less time to attach to the womb as it already starts preparing to shed. 

Hmmm


----------



## j1405

hi op

no i looked at your chart and you def o'd at cd 16. What you are looking for is a rise in temperature of about .4 degrees or more after ovulation. By the time you notice the rise in temperature, you have already ovulated... and yours did rise more than .4 degrees. the slight dip at 17dpo is probably just a temp that wasn't taken right maybe?

i'd def say you o'd on cd 16 and with the help of preseed i'm sure there was more than enough spermies around to do the trick! and the creamy cm is a definite sign that ovulation is over.

your still in the game!! :) and you are 4dpo now!!


----------



## j1405

wel i have a 13 day lp... but i've heard if its below 10 its a problem. everything above 10 is still fine because the egg would have attached by day 10 at least!!

thats why i take 100mg vit b6 which helps allot to lengthen my lp. mine used to be 9!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hun, it's like a lightbulb moment! No wonder I haven't been conceiving! Been doing it on the wrong days! So glad I started charting now, was going to give up half way through.

Hoefully because we did it that extra day I'm still in!

If AF shows this month I know to aim for a later day for dtd! I'll also take b complex from day 1. But I will tell my dr my findings too.

Yay for your gender prediction! I would love a baby girl

I'm actually feeling more positive !

X


----------



## j1405

yes no for sure!! you have a great chance op i just know it!!! we will ALL get pregnant this cycle!!

and if i don't i will start bbt charting as well.. we also did it that extra day which was cd 15 for me so i really feel we have a good chance. if i o'd earlier, we did it enough and if i o'd later, we did it enough as well. and looking at my lp every month and my opk last month i doubt i o eary.. i might also o a bit later.

so yeah!! we will have a positive month!! :D


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yes no for sure!! you have a great chance op i just know it!!! we will ALL get pregnant this cycle!!
> 
> and if i don't i will start bbt charting as well.. we also did it that extra day which was cd 15 for me so i really feel we have a good chance. if i o'd earlier, we did it enough and if i o'd later, we did it enough as well. and looking at my lp every month and my opk last month i doubt i o eary.. i might also o a bit later.
> 
> so yeah!! we will have a positive month!! :D

:happydance::happydance: that's great!

It's funny, I thought I ov'd earlier than most but in fact it's later!

Cmon girls!! 3 BFPs this month, the odds are great!


----------



## j1405

:dance: :yipee: - - :bfp: ALL AROUND!!!!! :dust:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woop!

What days are you girls testing? X


----------



## j1405

if you girls want a nice website to symptom spot on, check this out 

https://www.twoweekwait.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms

you can check on the side tab for bfp with preseed and various other types of ttc!! i think its an awesome website

***


----------



## j1405

ps.. testing on the 23rd!!! :D :D


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm testing 19th


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> if you girls want a nice website to symptom spot on, check this out
> 
> https://www.twoweekwait.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms
> 
> you can check on the side tab for bfp with preseed and various other types of ttc!! i think its an awesome website
> 
> ***

Awesome! Thanks x


----------



## ocean_pearl

My god, that website is addictive!!! :D

So some symptoms today are:

Sore nipples
Shooting pains every now and again in breasts
Sore breasts underarms
Twinges and mild cramps
Lots of creamy cm
Very hungry
Very tired
Big spot on chin - usually get these right before or during AF


----------



## ocean_pearl

Love this illustration:

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> My god, that website is addictive!!! :D
> 
> So some symptoms today are:
> 
> Sore nipples
> Shooting pains every now and again in breasts
> Sore breasts underarms
> Twinges and mild cramps
> Lots of creamy cm
> Very hungry
> Very tired
> Big spot on chin - usually get these right before or during AF

ahaha - if I were to go off these, I'd have most of those symptoms, oh.. every day! :)


----------



## j1405

ocean_pearl said:


> My god, that website is addictive!!! :D
> 
> So some symptoms today are:
> 
> Sore nipples
> Shooting pains every now and again in breasts
> Sore breasts underarms
> Twinges and mild cramps
> Lots of creamy cm
> Very hungry
> Very tired
> Big spot on chin - usually get these right before or during AF

Hahaha.. Told ya!

Its nice to read everyones story when they got their bfp!! I used to go over all those posts over and over again every month :) 

Very interesting and definitely addictive :) 

I have sore nips, hungry and tired! Also creamy cm. And headache.

Tryin not to think abt it :)


----------



## sweetie888

Yay OP! I'm glad you figured out the days issue. I know you'll get it right this month!
I wish I could be better at temps and charting.

J - That Chinese Gender Predication thing is so fun! Mine says I would have a Boy if I conceived this month! Let's hope I do since DH would be very happy!

I guess I should test on the 24th if AF doesn't show? It sounds so early, yet it's still a week and half away! eek! I go to the Dr. tomorrow, so I am going to mention our TTC and see what she has to say, etc. I will ask her if I should try to get in with the OB/GYN I want even though I'm not preggers yet. My F recommended her OB and I looked her up, she has rave reviews and I recommended her to another (pregnant) friend. She (preggers) said that the OB might not even accept new patients if she is so sought after. So got me worried. DH thinks it's silly of me to go shopping for an OB when 1)I'm not even pregnant yet, and 2) it hasn't been very long since we're TTC.

Oh! I can't wait for the rest of this month to go by!!! Ladies I'm so excited for us all! How is miss HoneyBeeBee?


----------



## sweetie888

OK OP! I JUST figured out how to look at your chart! And wow! FF is sooo detailed!

Here is my chart - though you have to remember I'm not so good at temping. 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=98847

According to the chart though, it says it predicts I ovulated on Day 14 (which is the same as the OPKs). In retrospect, I think we should have DTD on Day 16 too, just to be safe, but DH was tired. And I DID get him to DTD twice on Day 15. :) heehee


----------



## LuluSS

Hi ladies - I am going to have DH start taking zinc as he only has 23% rapid moving swimmers! And I don't even know if they are forward progressive or not (the RN just said "moving"). Does anyone know about how long it should take to start making a difference? I heard about 3 months!


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> My god, that website is addictive!!! :D
> 
> So some symptoms today are:
> 
> Sore nipples
> Shooting pains every now and again in breasts
> Sore breasts underarms
> Twinges and mild cramps
> Lots of creamy cm
> Very hungry
> Very tired
> Big spot on chin - usually get these right before or during AF
> 
> ahaha - if I were to go off these, I'd have most of those symptoms, oh.. every day! :)Click to expand...

:haha::haha: I know, just want to record it all hehe



sweetie888 said:


> Yay OP! I'm glad you figured out the days issue. I know you'll get it right this month!
> I wish I could be better at temps and charting.
> 
> J - That Chinese Gender Predication thing is so fun! Mine says I would have a Boy if I conceived this month! Let's hope I do since DH would be very happy!
> 
> I guess I should test on the 24th if AF doesn't show? It sounds so early, yet it's still a week and half away! eek! I go to the Dr. tomorrow, so I am going to mention our TTC and see what she has to say, etc. I will ask her if I should try to get in with the OB/GYN I want even though I'm not preggers yet. My F recommended her OB and I looked her up, she has rave reviews and I recommended her to another (pregnant) friend. She (preggers) said that the OB might not even accept new patients if she is so sought after. So got me worried. DH thinks it's silly of me to go shopping for an OB when 1)I'm not even pregnant yet, and 2) it hasn't been very long since we're TTC.
> 
> Oh! I can't wait for the rest of this month to go by!!! Ladies I'm so excited for us all! How is miss HoneyBeeBee?

I would definitely say you've been ttc over a year but no luck. Not sure on obgyns Hun we dont have those, I guess that's like a midwife?

Ooh I might try that gender predictor! I'm sure you will get a son and daughter v soon x

She's ok haven't heard from her today x



sweetie888 said:


> OK OP! I JUST figured out how to look at your chart! And wow! FF is sooo detailed!
> 
> Here is my chart - though you have to remember I'm not so good at temping.
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=98847
> 
> According to the chart though, it says it predicts I ovulated on Day 14 (which is the same as the OPKs). In retrospect, I think we should have DTD on Day 16 too, just to be safe, but DH was tired. And I DID get him to DTD twice on Day 15. :) heehee

FF is amazing, it's the best one. I think you dtd enough sweetie, don't worry :haha:

You have to record your bbt everyday at the same time after 3 hours of sleep otherwise your results may be inaccurate. I can't see yours on that link hun

Glad you're feeling positive :flower:



LuluSS said:


> Hi ladies - I am going to have DH start taking zinc as he only has 23% rapid moving swimmers! And I don't even know if they are forward progressive or not (the RN just said "moving"). Does anyone know about how long it should take to start making a difference? I heard about 3 months!

I'm not sure how long it takes, maybe google? My DP has been taking 25g for a couple of months now and multivits his libido is definitely higher.


----------



## LuluSS

Well, the higher libido is definitely good! My DH could use some of that! LOL


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> Well, the higher libido is definitely good! My DH could use some of that! LOL

Yep mine too! Zinc is also very important for women's fertility so I've been taking it too


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lulu, how often do you usually dtd around ov time?


----------



## j1405

ocean_pearl said:


> Love this illustration:
> 
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

oh wow... where did you get this illustration?? its amazing!!!


----------



## LuluSS

We DTD almost everyday around O time. At the least it is every other day.


----------



## j1405

LuluSS said:


> Well, the higher libido is definitely good! My DH could use some of that! LOL

hi lulu... welcome :) wel, i read that it takes men 4 months to make new sperm. so if you start oh on zinc it would probably have full effect with real strong swimmers in 4 months, but it does help sooner as wel. because of stress, my oh also has a lower libido but his multivit is helping him with that too so i'm grateful :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> We DTD almost everyday around O time. At the least it is every other day.

Ah because on your chart it doesn't seem very often? Maybe that was just last month though? x


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Love this illustration:
> 
> https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388
> 
> oh wow... where did you get this illustration?? its amazing!!!Click to expand...

Amazing isn't it?! Nicked it from another thread :haha: thought you girls would find it helpful.

I did that gender prediction and mine was a boy if we conceive this month. I guess it's a 50/50 chance of that:haha: DP would love a boy though, I'd love a girl.


----------



## LuluSS

ocean_pearl said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> We DTD almost everyday around O time. At the least it is every other day.
> 
> Ah because on your chart it doesn't seem very often? Maybe that was just last month though? xClick to expand...

Yeah, least month was horrible because we were both sick, and then DH had to do a SA twice! The first time he did it, the lab techs dropped the sample! So he had to give another sample. So the first time we withheld for 3 days and the second one 4 days. But we did DTD twice on O day this past cycle. Still didn't do the trick though.


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> We DTD almost everyday around O time. At the least it is every other day.
> 
> Ah because on your chart it doesn't seem very often? Maybe that was just last month though? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, least month was horrible because we were both sick, and then DH had to do a SA twice! The first time he did it, the lab techs dropped the sample! So he had to give another sample. So the first time we withheld for 3 days and the second one 4 days. But we did DTD twice on O day this past cycle. Still didn't do the trick though.Click to expand...

Ah ok, that explains it! Poor dh, dropping his goo :haha:

Mines going to get a SA done if AF comes this month.

Getting my day21 tests tomorrow morning too x


----------



## LuluSS

Yeah, he was not happy about it. But I was home the day he had to do his 2nd SA so I helped him :haha:

Good luck with your blood tests! How long have you been TTC? Any known issues?


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> Yeah, he was not happy about it. But I was home the day he had to do his 2nd SA so I helped him :haha:
> 
> Good luck with your blood tests! How long have you been TTC? Any known issues?

My DP said I'm not allowed to help as nothing can get on it, I said not even a hand? :haha: he's shy about it bless him.

We've been ntnp since I came off the depo shot in april 2011 but nothing ever happened, but we weren't doing it on the right days I assume. We decided to actively try in feb this year so this is cycle 2. My day 3 bloods were normal so we'll see about the day 21. 

I read a bit of your story on another thread you were on, sorry about pcos :hugs: are you on clomid?


----------



## LuluSS

Oh, I guess I would be shy too if I had to do it! lol. My DH is NOT shy at all! He was all excited about it. But I do have to admit, it was kind of fun :haha:

Well technically, doctors consider NTNP as TTC. So you have been "trying" almost a year! Definitely time to get at least some blood work done and a SA. Maybe even a transvaginal ultrasound as well.

I haven't started meds yet. I am waiting forever in a referral process. In order for me and DH to get referred to the FS, we both had to get blood work done, and DH had to get a SA. Well he got his blood work done a week and a half ago and the results STILL aren't in! They are taking forever! Also, it was like a 2 week process for his SA since they dropped the first one and didn't tell us about it until almost one week later! Once his blood results come in, the infertility coordinator will submit all of the info to the infertility clinic, and they approve/deny it within 4 business days. Then, if it is approved, I can set up an appointment. Who knows how long I will have to wait for the appoinement! 

Sorry, I just went off on a rant!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Good luck lovely, I hope the app comes through soon. The worst thing is waiting, these things always take time to get rolling but once they do I hope it's quick!

Yeah we decided to get the ball rolling sooner rather than later, it was dps idea. My gp was great about it! I do think I am ovulating ok as I have all the signs, now I'm temping I see the temp drop too, so maybe my tubes are screwed or something


----------



## LuluSS

My DH was the one who wanted to get the ball rolling as well. Gotta love supporting partners :)

I also think something might be wrong with my tubes. I had a ruptured ovarian cyst when I was a teenager. I hope it didn't cause damage (which I have always suspected).

Well, again, good luck with your blood tests! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks lovely, will do!


----------



## sweetie888

LuluSS said:


> Hi ladies - I am going to have DH start taking zinc as he only has 23% rapid moving swimmers! And I don't even know if they are forward progressive or not (the RN just said "moving"). Does anyone know about how long it should take to start making a difference? I heard about 3 months!

Hi Lulu! Welcome to the thread! Last month I was so sick so we didn't get to try very much either. That sucks the tech dropped the sample! Don't they know what precious cargo they're holding!?!? 
Glad to have you here! Good luck and baby dust!:dust:


----------



## j1405

hi ladies.

i read the following on the babymed website today : It takes sperms minutes to get into the fallopian tubes but they need to be there forf at least 8-10 hours before they are ready to fertilize the egg. 

now that is something i did not know!! i always thought sperm can fertilize and egg immediately?


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> i read the following on the babymed website today : It takes sperms minutes to get into the fallopian tubes but they need to be there forf at least 8-10 hours before they are ready to fertilize the egg.
> 
> now that is something i did not know!! i always thought sperm can fertilize and egg immediately?

Apparently they need to to go through a process called capacitation before they can fertilise, I've hears this before. Another reason we need to be dtd before ovulation. But don't worry they usually do it while on their way to the tubes so they're ready for the egg!

Eta : I'm sure it takes them longer than minutes to get to the tubes?

https://www.vivo.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/reprod/fert/fert.html


----------



## j1405

wow op thanks... that makes allot more sense!! i wish i wasn't so nosy as to what happens in our body!! it just makes me feel like theres such a small chance to get pregant.. :( just have to pray that our egg was fertilized!! 

i'm having dull pain in my right side today.. i'm hoping thats a fertilized egg moving down my fallopian tube :) 

ps: how do you post a photo on here? i saw something cool i want to post


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> wow op thanks... that makes allot more sense!! i wish i wasn't so nosy as to what happens in our body!! it just makes me feel like theres such a small chance to get pregant.. :( just have to pray that our egg was fertilized!!
> 
> i'm having dull pain in my right side today.. i'm hoping thats a fertilized egg moving down my fallopian tube :)
> 
> ps: how do you post a photo on here? i saw something cool i want to post

I'm the same but I've always loved science and bio :thumbup:

Twinges are good, it would be great if we could cut out the tww and find out if the egg was fertilised earlier!

There's a 20% chance a healthy couple with no fertility problems will conceive, crazy isn't it?! We'll all get our BFPs soon, I hope around the same time so we can be bump buddies!

Are you on iPad or comp?


----------



## j1405

yes i'm hoping so!!! fingers crossed!! :)

i'm on the computer


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yes i'm hoping so!!! fingers crossed!! :)
> 
> i'm on the computer

If it's a pic on a website, go to advanced post, not quick reply and click https://www.babyandbump.com/images/editor/insertimage.gif and enter the url


----------



## j1405

ok.. and if you have a pic thats not on the website?


----------



## j1405

wel, hope this worked. this is a pic of an egg coming out of the ovary!!! they say its actually as big as a small grape... cool hey!
 



Attached Files:







jgeorgemd_right-tube-ovary2sm.jpg
File size: 107.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> wel, hope this worked. this is a pic of an egg coming out of the ovary!!! they say its actually as big as a small grape... cool hey!

Omg that's amazing!! Didn't know it was that big, people's tickers say "your baby is the size of a poppyseed" at like 4 weeks pregnant, do you think it gets smaller?


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> ok.. and if you have a pic thats not on the website?

Upload it to a site like photobucket x


----------



## j1405

wel yes because the shell of the egg disintergrates when the sperm and egg meet. so its not that big after fertilization.. at least thats something in our favour!! the egg is nice and big so the sperm can actually bump into the darn thing ;)


----------



## LuluSS

ocean_pearl said:


> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> wow op thanks... that makes allot more sense!! i wish i wasn't so nosy as to what happens in our body!! it just makes me feel like theres such a small chance to get pregant.. :( just have to pray that our egg was fertilized!!
> 
> i'm having dull pain in my right side today.. i'm hoping thats a fertilized egg moving down my fallopian tube :)
> 
> ps: how do you post a photo on here? i saw something cool i want to post
> 
> I'm the same but I've always loved science and bio :thumbup:
> 
> Twinges are good, it would be great if we could cut out the tww and find out if the egg was fertilised earlier!
> 
> There's a 20% chance a healthy couple with no fertility problems will conceive, crazy isn't it?! We'll all get our BFPs soon, I hope around the same time so we can be bump buddies!
> 
> Are you on iPad or comp?Click to expand...

Geez, then what is the percentage for couples with fertility problems?? :(


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> i read the following on the babymed website today : It takes sperms minutes to get into the fallopian tubes but they need to be there forf at least 8-10 hours before they are ready to fertilize the egg.
> 
> now that is something i did not know!! i always thought sperm can fertilize and egg immediately?

Yeah, I kind of remember seeing that. I watched this documentary on YouTube that was pretty incredible "The Great Sperm Race". It's about 6 10-min. segments. So you can watch in pieces or sit through the whole thing if you have an hour. Def. recommend!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM

Quote:
Originally Posted by j1405 
wel, hope this worked. this is a pic of an egg coming out of the ovary!!! they say its actually as big as a small grape... cool hey!


OMG J - THAT is a crazy pic! I can't believe it's that big! Explains the cramps and pains. Sucks that it shrinks when all the layers are shed huh?


----------



## j1405

yes, wel check this pic out. the first pic is still a day or 2 before that person ovulated. this pic the lady actually ovulated while they were doing a partial hystorectomy. i think this is how it really looks... the egg still big untill it meets the sperm, then its tiny tiny...
 



Attached Files:







ovulation.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## j1405

Wel ladies something strange happened today... I have had like pain on my right side abdomen for the past week.. Not like cramps or shooting pain or anything, just this dull pain.. So we went away for this weekend to a lodge to have a nice weekend and when we bd'd it was REALLY painfull! :( we couldn't bd without oh hurting me.. Like my cervix was so low and hard, it was painfull to bd! So we stopped and i had real bad cramping like af..

It wasn't my bowels.. This was my abdomen in there that was painful and cramping! It cant be implantation though right? I'm only 5 dpo.. Do u think theres a reason for this? Never had pain while bd this bad before!


----------



## ocean_pearl

You never know! You could be implanting early! It's not an exact science that all women implant from days x-y. Maybe you ov earlier thatpn you thought too...

I'm 6dpo today, plodding along. Some twinges and pinches here and there, boobs itchy today but nothing else. Had bad anxiety last night so didn't record my temp as it wouldn't have been accurate.

Had my reflexology sesh, really helped me relax. She said my uterus feels great, ovaries are quiet and tubes are clear. The session was primarily on helping implantation.

Nearly there girls!


----------



## LuluSS

So does anyone know if Zinc or anything else helps men with low testosterone? Just found out last night DH has a low testosterone level :(


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> So does anyone know if Zinc or anything else helps men with low testosterone? Just found out last night DH has a low testosterone level :(

What did dr suggest? Hows his diet? Does he exercise? 

Zinc is great for fertility, testosterone is good for sex drive x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Found these:

https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/tutorials/lowtestosterone/ur189102.pdf
https://www.malefertilitysupplements.com/importance-of-testosterone-in-male-fertility.htm


----------



## LuluSS

ocean_pearl said:


> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> So does anyone know if Zinc or anything else helps men with low testosterone? Just found out last night DH has a low testosterone level :(
> 
> What did dr suggest? Hows his diet? Does he exercise?
> 
> Zinc is great for fertility, testosterone is good for sex drive xClick to expand...

Thanks for the links. I actually already read the first one last night.
He hasn't talked to his doctor yet. He does not exercise, and we don't have the healthiest diet, but it isn't that bad either.


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuluSS said:
> 
> 
> So does anyone know if Zinc or anything else helps men with low testosterone? Just found out last night DH has a low testosterone level :(
> 
> What did dr suggest? Hows his diet? Does he exercise?
> 
> Zinc is great for fertility, testosterone is good for sex drive xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the links. I actually already read the first one last night.
> He hasn't talked to his doctor yet. He does not exercise, and we don't have the healthiest diet, but it isn't that bad either.Click to expand...

You would be amazed at how changing a few thing like brown rice instead of White and eating more dark greens, pulses, nuts and fruit, can help fertility and general well being. Same for exercise.


----------



## LuluSS

Yeah, we are going ot start exercising this week. We just quit smoking a little bit ago so just taking one step at a time.

It is just so frustrating, because other then our hormones, we are two young healthy adults.


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> Yeah, we are going ot start exercising this week. We just quit smoking a little bit ago so just taking one step at a time.
> 
> It is just so frustrating, because other then our hormones, we are two young healthy adults.

I've quit smoking too, it reduced conception rates by 40%, it would take a woman who smokes a year longer to conceive than one who doesn't. So good on you both for quitting!


----------



## LuluSS

Hahaha, it is a little funny you found that info. My mom smoked throughout mine and my sister's pregnancies. And we came out perfectly healthy. And my sister smoked and got pregnant accidentally 4 times. I guess I am not so lucky though.


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> Hahaha, it is a little funny you found that info. My mom smoked throughout mine and my sister's pregnancies. And we came out perfectly healthy. And my sister smoked and got pregnant accidentally 4 times. I guess I am not so lucky though.

Those stats are on average, of course there are millions who conceive while smoking


----------



## LuluSS

Yeah, too bad we weren't one of those millions! Then again, I don't want my baby to ingest any tobacco residue or anything. So maybe it was a good thing!


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> Yeah, too bad we weren't one of those millions! Then again, I don't want my baby to ingest any tobacco residue or anything. So maybe it was a good thing!

Exactly!


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> yes, wel check this pic out. the first pic is still a day or 2 before that person ovulated. this pic the lady actually ovulated while they were doing a partial hystorectomy. i think this is how it really looks... the egg still big untill it meets the sperm, then its tiny tiny...


AMAZING pics! Crazy to think - ovulating during a hysterectomy!


----------



## sweetie888

LuluSS said:


> Hahaha, it is a little funny you found that info. My mom smoked throughout mine and my sister's pregnancies. And we came out perfectly healthy. And my sister smoked and got pregnant accidentally 4 times. I guess I am not so lucky though.

That's crazy! Accidentally got preggers 4x's!?!? Sometimes I worry how come I've never gotten pregnant on "accident". I guess by the time you're my age, most women have been pregnant at least once. :(


----------



## sweetie888

I've been crazy busy this week. Hosted a wine & cheese night for my girlfriends last night. Since once do get preggers, I can't have wine. I'm just thinking at at least I'm close to halfway done with TWW! Trying not to symptom spot but my breasts have been feeling heavy and tender. 
Went to see the Dr. yesterday about a skin issue. She told me not to worry, but said I should send DH to get a sperm count check just to know. Yeah - I can't really convince DH to do that until say we don't get pregnant for a year.


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> I've been crazy busy this week. Hosted a wine & cheese night for my girlfriends last night. Since once do get preggers, I can't have wine. I'm just thinking at at least I'm close to halfway done with TWW! Trying not to symptom spot but my breasts have been feeling heavy and tender.
> Went to see the Dr. yesterday about a skin issue. She told me not to worry, but said I should send DH to get a sperm count check just to know. Yeah - I can't really convince DH to do that until say we don't get pregnant for a year.

Wow the wine and cheese night sounds amazing! :thumbup:

Glad you've been busy hun, helps the tww go faster. Your symptoms sound good so far x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Had a slight temp dip this morning at 7dpo hoping implantation is occurring...

Nips are still so sore, even if my clothes brush against them it kills. Having mild cramps still too.


----------



## ocean_pearl

How are you girls? Been quiet on here, are we all waiting to test now?! Hehe

I'll try an ic tomorrow but I'll only be 9dpo so im thinking I should wait until at least 10/11dpo.

Last night I had a stitch-like feeling in my left side near the centre, it was there for a good half an hour. Cm is v wet again but that happens when af is coming.

I really feel like she is as the cramps I had last night in bed felt just like it.

Not feeling v positive today girls, I just know af is going to show


----------



## j1405

sounds good op!! wel, i don't feel like this is my month at all.. don't know why. just have a feeling that there's nothing in there. only 7 or 6dpo today but no symptoms. just my normal sore nipples after o...

so i think i'll test if af doesn't show next week saturday.


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> sounds good op!! wel, i don't feel like this is my month at all.. don't know why. just have a feeling that there's nothing in there. only 7 or 6dpo today but no symptoms. just my normal sore nipples after o...
> 
> so i think i'll test if af doesn't show next week saturday.

Funny you say that because a lot of girls who got their bfp mentioned having not many symptoms compared to previous months of loads of symptoms.

Stay positive lovely. I'm not really into poas as much this time x


----------



## LuluSS

Good luck ladies on testing! I am still waiting to O! AF just ended a few days ago so me and DH have just been DTD for fun...lol


----------



## sweetie888

Hang in there OP! I've just been not thinking about it much. Nothing else we can really do at this point...
I don't really feel like I have any symptoms either. I guess I have a few more days till testing or AF to show. 

Let's all hang in there and hope for a positive week!


----------



## j1405

are you testing today op??


----------



## ocean_pearl

Nope, quickly went to the loo this morning so I wouldn't test! Lol trying to hold out until af is due but might try 11dpo x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Why the hell does my ticker still say 8dpo!?


----------



## j1405

it says 9dpo now? sometimes they change a bit later.. timezones or something.


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> it says 9dpo now? sometimes they change a bit later.. timezones or something.

Ah :haha:

I've had every single symptoms on that darn ticker but I know I'm out this month, don't feel anything! Next month I'm definitely going to relax more, just bd every other day in fertile window x


----------



## j1405

wel the feeling is mutual.. i really have no symtpoms. zero, nada, ziltch!!

not even the slightest bit of cramping :( so i feel out too.. 

but you know, we shouldn't be so bummed already since we have not even hit 10dpo yet.. so there is still a chance even though i don't feel very hopeful right now.

maybe if we were not lucky this month, we should try bd after 'o' and not just before because i think the thing with you and me is we o later than what we think and just have shorter lutheal phases.

you had a temp dip again today? wel, i saw a girl on here today who recently got her bfp and her chart didn't have really high temps or anything. so will have to wait and see i guess..

u know if we get preggers next month only, my due date will be 24 Dec :) how crazy is that!! and oh and myself have a holiday planned for a week which falls exactly over my fertile week!! so we will be having a relaxed time and lots of bd without thinking too much about it. i'm not even going to tell him i'm o'ing.. only if we don't get around to do it enough according to me... lol

but hey!! i'm still praying my ass of for those 2 lines this month!!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> wel the feeling is mutual.. i really have no symtpoms. zero, nada, ziltch!!
> 
> not even the slightest bit of cramping :( so i feel out too..
> 
> but you know, we shouldn't be so bummed already since we have not even hit 10dpo yet.. so there is still a chance even though i don't feel very hopeful right now.
> 
> maybe if we were not lucky this month, we should try bd after 'o' and not just before because i think the thing with you and me is we o later than what we think and just have shorter lutheal phases.
> 
> you had a temp dip again today? wel, i saw a girl on here today who recently got her bfp and her chart didn't have really high temps or anything. so will have to wait and see i guess..
> 
> u know if we get preggers next month only, my due date will be 24 Dec :) how crazy is that!! and oh and myself have a holiday planned for a week which falls exactly over my fertile week!! so we will be having a relaxed time and lots of bd without thinking too much about it. i'm not even going to tell him i'm o'ing.. only if we don't get around to do it enough according to me... lol
> 
> but hey!! i'm still praying my ass of for those 2 lines this month!!!!

I've had dull cramping since O but today nothing..weird. Might do an IC when I get home :haha:

I don't think my temp was accurate today as my damned cats woke me at 5am so I was half dozing when I temped and you're meant to do it right after 3 good hours of sleep.

I think next month I will start bding later, like day 13 until day 20 instead of starting so early, I'll also know when I'm safe to stop dtd after my temp goes up, which is useful

I've heard of sooo many people get pregnant when they go away on holiday and are relaxed! Definitely next month will be relaxed ttc!

Yeah we all are still in the game so let's stay positive! :thumbup::thumbup:

How are you doing sweetie888?


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> wel the feeling is mutual.. i really have no symtpoms. zero, nada, ziltch!!
> 
> not even the slightest bit of cramping :( so i feel out too..
> 
> but you know, we shouldn't be so bummed already since we have not even hit 10dpo yet.. so there is still a chance even though i don't feel very hopeful right now.
> 
> maybe if we were not lucky this month, we should try bd after 'o' and not just before because i think the thing with you and me is we o later than what we think and just have shorter lutheal phases.
> 
> you had a temp dip again today? wel, i saw a girl on here today who recently got her bfp and her chart didn't have really high temps or anything. so will have to wait and see i guess..
> 
> u know if we get preggers next month only, my due date will be 24 Dec :) how crazy is that!! and oh and myself have a holiday planned for a week which falls exactly over my fertile week!! so we will be having a relaxed time and lots of bd without thinking too much about it. i'm not even going to tell him i'm o'ing.. only if we don't get around to do it enough according to me... lol
> 
> but hey!! i'm still praying my ass of for those 2 lines this month!!!!
> 
> I've had dull cramping since O but today nothing..weird. Might do an IC when I get home :haha:
> 
> I don't think my temp was accurate today as my damned cats woke me at 5am so I was half dozing when I temped and you're meant to do it right after 3 good hours of sleep.
> 
> I think next month I will start bding later, like day 13 until day 20 instead of starting so early, I'll also know when I'm safe to stop dtd after my temp goes up, which is useful
> 
> I've heard of sooo many people get pregnant when they go away on holiday and are relaxed! Definitely next month will be relaxed ttc!
> 
> Yeah we all are still in the game so let's stay positive! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> How are you doing sweetie888?Click to expand...

What is an IC again?

Don't feel too down ladies! I don't have ANY symptoms either. Nada, nothing, zilch. I actually thought I could test on Wednesday. But I guess that's just b/c Countdown to Pregnancy stops the calendar after CD22 (and then you have to add each day yourself). Seeing my ticker though, it says I still have 4 days till testing. :(

I know we should BD longer after O. But DH was tired and I forget why we stopped after 1 day after O. 

It's so crazy, my GF that we talked about starting to try to get pregnant last November is already more than halfway done with her pregnancy. She thinks she might have been pregnant or just gotten pregnant around the time we started talking about it. I know I haven't been "trying" as long. We actively tried not to get pregnant in Nov. and Dec. because I didn't want to be due anytime near my sister's wedding. Jan. was a fail and Feb. was a bust since I got sick. So I guess technically this month really only counts as month #2 TTC, but I can't believe my friend is already 5 months preggers.
Time flies, yet seems so slow.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ic is Internet cheapie test hun.

Well 10dpo and bfn obviously! Trying to stay positive but I'm waning...

How are you girls?

Sweetie, sorry about the situation with your friend that must be tough x


----------



## j1405

ocean_pearl said:


> Ic is Internet cheapie test hun.
> 
> Well 10dpo and bfn obviously! Trying to stay positive but I'm waning...
> 
> How are you girls?
> 
> Sweetie, sorry about the situation with your friend that must be tough x

ah... :( sorry about the bfn!! stay positive op!! 

me on the other hand still dont have much hope. my nips which has been semi-sore after o (which is normal) has now started to be less sore as well.. so i have NO symptoms at all. nothing to give me the slightest bit of hope.

we i think i might only be 8dpo today so i guess will see in the days to come. i just wish the weekend would come already!!


----------



## sweetie888

Oh thanks! IC - I forgot since I'm never patient enough to wait and order them online. 

Hang in there OP! It's still early! But I understand. I'm not trying to hold on to too much hope and then be disappointed.

I should know in a few days whether AF will come or not. I usually get cramping a day or two before. 

Hope you're hanging in there too J! It's past 1:00 AM and I realized that you guys are up when I am sleeping! No wonder I miss out on all the convo! :)


----------



## j1405

yes sweetie lol.. our timezones are swoppd around. its about 10 am where i am :)

wel i read some great posts of people who got their bfp's this month with no symptoms. - its like its '' no symptom march '' lol

2 girls sofar, midnightfalls and twinklestop got their bfps just this week with absolutely no symptoms! wow just when you want to give up, these ladies give you hope!!!

i really do hope i will be one of them too!!


----------



## j1405

***UPDATE LADIES***

so today i'm having *very light* to mild cramping. only started about an hour ago. almost feels like when you are stressed and your stomach is in a knot.. only its in my lower abdomen and its not gas.. its not like af cramps when you feel, geez my stomach is cramping, its more like a nagging type of cramping.. wel, first symptom for me so thought i'd share.. dunno if its just bcoz i'm sooo hungry that my tummy is making it feel like cramps..

but its a weird sensation.. not like something i usually get.

any thoughts??


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> ***UPDATE LADIES***
> 
> so today i'm having *very light* to mild cramping. only started about an hour ago. almost feels like when you are stressed and your stomach is in a knot.. only its in my lower abdomen and its not gas.. its not like af cramps when you feel, geez my stomach is cramping, its more like a nagging type of cramping.. wel, first symptom for me so thought i'd share.. dunno if its just bcoz i'm sooo hungry that my tummy is making it feel like cramps..
> 
> but its a weird sensation.. not like something i usually get.
> 
> any thoughts??

I'm hoping it's little bean implanting!! :thumbup:


----------



## eebee

My hubby started taking mens multi-vitamins designed for those trying to conceive about 3 months ago. We're getting the most recent SA results today, majorly hoping it'll have improved cos it was getting lower and lower count each time! 

Our doc who was doing my internal ultrasounds to check if I was ovulating was so bad at not really telling us anything. Her favourite line seemed to be "as long as you're eating a healthy diet and doing some exercise"...without actually going into what that consisted of. When we asked her about zinc and selenium she gave us a non-committal answer like "there's no real research to suggest it helps but it wouldn't do any harm if you did take it". I mean, really!

So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that his count will have improved. We'll also find out if we're going down the IVF or ICSI route - with the 22 month waiting list that will entail. But at least if his count goes up I might be able to start taking Clomid. 

It's so frustrating!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

eebee said:


> My hubby started taking mens multi-vitamins designed for those trying to conceive about 3 months ago. We're getting the most recent SA results today, majorly hoping it'll have improved cos it was getting lower and lower count each time!
> 
> Our doc who was doing my internal ultrasounds to check if I was ovulating was so bad at not really telling us anything. Her favourite line seemed to be "as long as you're eating a healthy diet and doing some exercise"...without actually going into what that consisted of. When we asked her about zinc and selenium she gave us a non-committal answer like "there's no real research to suggest it helps but it wouldn't do any harm if you did take it". I mean, really!
> 
> So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that his count will have improved. We'll also find out if we're going down the IVF or ICSI route - with the 22 month waiting list that will entail. But at least if his count goes up I might be able to start taking Clomid.
> 
> It's so frustrating!!!

That dr sounds crap, sorry. I'd see a nutritional therapist for more help on diet. Good luck! X


----------



## eebee

She's the fertility doctor! We are now at a different hospital that does all the assisted conception stuff and the nurse we got on our initial appointment was amazing compared to that doctor.


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> ***UPDATE LADIES***
> 
> so today i'm having *very light* to mild cramping. only started about an hour ago. almost feels like when you are stressed and your stomach is in a knot.. only its in my lower abdomen and its not gas.. its not like af cramps when you feel, geez my stomach is cramping, its more like a nagging type of cramping.. wel, first symptom for me so thought i'd share.. dunno if its just bcoz i'm sooo hungry that my tummy is making it feel like cramps..
> 
> but its a weird sensation.. not like something i usually get.
> 
> any thoughts??
> 
> I'm hoping it's little bean implanting!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Ditto OP! Here's hoping it's a sticky ben implanting! I woke up a little bit nauseous. But it could also be from my sinuses? We're on the same DPO. Just a few more days!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> ***UPDATE LADIES***
> 
> so today i'm having *very light* to mild cramping. only started about an hour ago. almost feels like when you are stressed and your stomach is in a knot.. only its in my lower abdomen and its not gas.. its not like af cramps when you feel, geez my stomach is cramping, its more like a nagging type of cramping.. wel, first symptom for me so thought i'd share.. dunno if its just bcoz i'm sooo hungry that my tummy is making it feel like cramps..
> 
> but its a weird sensation.. not like something i usually get.
> 
> any thoughts??
> 
> I'm hoping it's little bean implanting!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ditto OP! Here's hoping it's a sticky ben implanting! I woke up a little bit nauseous. But it could also be from my sinuses? We're on the same DPO. Just a few more days!:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Is your nose usually stuffy sweetie?

I'm having weird radiating cramps from both ovaries, haven't had anything all day now this. Think its AF as implantation apparently feels like pinching.

Aww sorry about the time difference lovely, I wondered why you weren't around during the day! :haha: remind me where you are again x


----------



## sweetie888

eebee said:


> My hubby started taking mens multi-vitamins designed for those trying to conceive about 3 months ago. We're getting the most recent SA results today, majorly hoping it'll have improved cos it was getting lower and lower count each time!
> 
> Our doc who was doing my internal ultrasounds to check if I was ovulating was so bad at not really telling us anything. Her favourite line seemed to be "as long as you're eating a healthy diet and doing some exercise"...without actually going into what that consisted of. When we asked her about zinc and selenium she gave us a non-committal answer like "there's no real research to suggest it helps but it wouldn't do any harm if you did take it". I mean, really!
> 
> So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that his count will have improved. We'll also find out if we're going down the IVF or ICSI route - with the 22 month waiting list that will entail. But at least if his count goes up I might be able to start taking Clomid.
> 
> It's so frustrating!!!


I would try to find a new Dr. if possible. You want one that will be your partner, supportive, and help you along the way. 

I started this post bc I wanted DH to take more Zinc, but he refused because his mens multivitamin already had some in it and he thinks too much zinc causes some problem (I forget what). 

Anyhow - I think you want a Dr. that is as supportive as possible in a time like this.


----------



## eebee

We checked out the levels of zinc in both "conceiving" mens tablets and just the general multi-vitamins. The levels were pretty much the same.

Thankfully I don't have to deal with that doctor anymore because we're now on the IVF/ICSI waiting list at a different hospital.


----------



## j1405

Hi eebee.

Sorry if you already answered this but did the doctors say that you have a problem conceiving or do you think its just him?

What have you guys tried to conceive normally and how long have you guys been trying?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well I guess I'm out, temp dropped below coverline and I'm due on tomorrow. Woke up this morning thinking about how lovely it would be to be pregnant. Read a thread last night in how women told their partners they were expecting in cool ways, really want to do that one day :(


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Well I guess I'm out, temp dropped below coverline and I'm due on tomorrow. Woke up this morning thinking about how lovely it would be to be pregnant. Read a thread last night in how women told their partners they were expecting in cool ways, really want to do that one day :(

Oh OP... [-( I hope not. But I'm feeling similar too. Didn't keep up with temping but I did wake up yesterday with the beginnings of a huge, ugly, pimple! I can only think that is a sign of the witch to come...

I have thought about fun and cute ways to tell the DH someday too. But at this point, I tell him so much, I can just imagine running out of the bathroom holding a peed-on-stick and waving around like a lunatic! hahah


----------



## j1405

lol ladies! i think i won't be able to keep the excitement in!! will also wave the stick in his face!! 

op you know a drop below coverline is sometimes a sign of implantation!!! it is still possible!! temps drop slowly but surely when af is going to show mostly so don't count yourself out yet!! i am holding thumbs this is it and that no witch will set foot anywhere near all 3 of us this month!!

we tried real hard this month so lets keep hoping!! you too sweetie!! any symptoms yet??

wel, i still have no symptoms - just waiting... 

last few days are always the worst but lets keep hoping, k?!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> lol ladies! i think i won't be able to keep the excitement in!! will also wave the stick in his face!!
> 
> op you know a drop below coverline is sometimes a sign of implantation!!! it is still possible!! temps drop slowly but surely when af is going to show mostly so don't count yourself out yet!! i am holding thumbs this is it and that no witch will set foot anywhere near all 3 of us this month!!
> 
> we tried real hard this month so lets keep hoping!! you too sweetie!! any symptoms yet??
> 
> wel, i still have no symptoms - just waiting...
> 
> last few days are always the worst but lets keep hoping, k?!!!

:thumbup: I am positive hun, I know I'm still not officially out yet. I'm definitely optimistic for the future.

If AF gets me, next cycle is relaxed. Probably won't be on here as much as seeing everyone else get BFPs is starting to make me down, which I hate as I dont want to feel like that. It just makes me obsess too.

Me and DP are going to book a weekend getaway to Italy for April :thumbup: I've never been and would love to go, hopefully that will help me relax x


----------



## j1405

OMG!!! italy is like the ultimate place i still want to see!! we want to travel there for like 2 weeks!!! man, i told oh if i find out i'm pregnant soon, we are planning that trip before i have the baby! even if i walk around with a baby belly!! :)

i'm so jealous and yes, try do that over your fertile week!! if i'm out this month i know the week away in April we will have will make a huge difference in baby making!! i cannot wait!! 

italy is soooo romantic as well... ow i'm so jealous!!! imagine making a baby in italy... wow!! cant get any better than that!! i must say our week away is in my favorite place as well.. cape town.. man its sooo beautifull there and i would love to make a baby there!! i'm so in love with that place!! so actually i wont mind if those 2 lines don't pop up right now because the idea of being there during my fertile week makes me soooo excited!!

but hey, i would freak out if i get a bfp this month!!!! still hoping for one!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> OMG!!! italy is like the ultimate place i still want to see!! we want to travel there for like 2 weeks!!! man, i told oh if i find out i'm pregnant soon, we are planning that trip before i have the baby! even if i walk around with a baby belly!! :)
> 
> i'm so jealous and yes, try do that over your fertile week!! if i'm out this month i know the week away in April we will have will make a huge difference in baby making!! i cannot wait!!
> 
> italy is soooo romantic as well... ow i'm so jealous!!! imagine making a baby in italy... wow!! cant get any better than that!! i must say our week away is in my favorite place as well.. cape town.. man its sooo beautifull there and i would love to make a baby there!! i'm so in love with that place!! so actually i wont mind if those 2 lines don't pop up right now because the idea of being there during my fertile week makes me soooo excited!!
> 
> but hey, i would freak out if i get a bfp this month!!!! still hoping for one!!

Same! I've always wanted to go to Italy, love the food, the people, the culture. I just found a good deal on groupon :thumbup:

I was thinking either Rome, Florence or Venice. DP wants to go to Rome to see the colosseum, I hope that we will see a few cities together so it doesn't matter which one really as I'm sure we can go to them all eventually! I think Rome is a good place to start.

I would hate to book somewhere and have morning sickness while there! I've worked out I would ov right before going as we have to go on a weekend, so at least we'll be relaxed after and hopefully fertilisation will happen!

Ah this has taken my mind off AF coming :thumbup:


----------



## eebee

j1405 said:


> Hi eebee.
> 
> Sorry if you already answered this but did the doctors say that you have a problem conceiving or do you think its just him?
> 
> What have you guys tried to conceive normally and how long have you guys been trying?

Hi. We've been trying for nearly 2 years now (will be 2 years in May). 

I've had internal ultrasound and they determined that I'm not ovulating every month so it's partly both of us that's causing the problems. 

I've been given Clomid now so hopefully that'll at least get me ovulating normally and if his count continues to get better we'll have a fighting chance rather than being stuck on the ICSI waiting list for the next 2 years!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm out girls, the hag got me a couple of hours ago. I'm ok, not that gutted just relieved I'm not in limbo anymore.

Any news from you two? Xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Also my luteal phase was only 10 days this month as my cycle was 26 days so it's getting shorter. I'm taking b vits from today to try and lengthen it, is there anything else I can do girls?


----------



## j1405

I'm still waiting... Sorry to hear op :(

Try get your hands on a vitex agnus castus tincture. 15 drops 3 times a day. Lengthened my lp from 9 to 13 days :) great with regulating ur hormones! Also, the epo might shorten ur cycle.. 

But vitex did wonders for me!


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> we tried real hard this month so lets keep hoping!! you too sweetie!! any symptoms yet??
> 
> wel, i still have no symptoms - just waiting...
> 
> last few days are always the worst but lets keep hoping, k?!!!

:thumbup: I am positive hun, I know I'm still not officially out yet. I'm definitely optimistic for the future.

If AF gets me, next cycle is relaxed. Probably won't be on here as much as seeing everyone else get BFPs is starting to make me down, which I hate as I dont want to feel like that. It just makes me obsess too.

Me and DP are going to book a weekend getaway to Italy for April :thumbup: I've never been and would love to go, hopefully that will help me relax x[/QUOTE]


ITALY!!! Wah! SOOO romantic and lovely! Yes, I am definitely getting less and less stressed about it. Just don't want to ever get my hopes up and more actively planning things to do. I understand about not coming on BnB too much as well. But more b/c I worry about any negativity vs. seeing BFPs.

So no symptoms for me still. Just a full grown horrific pimple. :(


----------



## j1405

sweetie, you and me both!! why don't you test????? :) i'm too scared to!!! 

can one of us just test early pleaaaseee!!! i don't want to honestly.. i'd rather wait for the witch and take the disappointment then. but i sooo need some hope... 

only thing i have is i've been bloated for the last 2 days like crazy and tastes of things are a little off.. and then the light cramping is still happening. i keep telling myself if the ''cramping'' gets stronger or continues today i might test tomorrow.. but its just not strong enough the cramping to actually make me feel its worth something... today's tho is a little bit stronger... but it could also be gas :(

i'm just so confused with this lack of symptoms! its driving me insane!!!


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> sweetie, you and me both!! why don't you test????? :) i'm too scared to!!!
> 
> can one of us just test early pleaaaseee!!! i don't want to honestly.. i'd rather wait for the witch and take the disappointment then. but i sooo need some hope...
> 
> only thing i have is i've been bloated for the last 2 days like crazy and tastes of things are a little off.. and then the light cramping is still happening. i keep telling myself if the ''cramping'' gets stronger or continues today i might test tomorrow.. but its just not strong enough the cramping to actually make me feel its worth something... today's tho is a little bit stronger... but it could also be gas :(
> 
> i'm just so confused with this lack of symptoms! its driving me insane!!!

Oh I REALLY don't want to test! I'd rather just wait too. We're both such chicken sh*ts this month!  At this point, I'm just like "it's only X number of days left". Also, last month my cycle was only 25 days, so that was a relief to just have it over with sooner.

Seriously no symptoms, besides being so congested and a lingering sinus infection. If AF shows up this month, I'm gonna work out like crazy the next two weeks. Been getting too fat, and not with good reason. :/


----------



## ocean_pearl

Someone test!! :) you girls have great willpower.

Felt quite down last night but think it was the pms and disappointment. Plus dp was in a bad mood when he came home, so instead of hugs I just got 'well we knew it would take a while' then he rambled on about work and the Internet not working.

Started b complex yesterday, read good stuff on it so we'll see if it helps. I'm going to keep temping as I want to see if the b6 moves my ov day.

Booking our break on the weekend! I'm leaning towards Florence now but dp wants to go to Rome. My friend, who is from Italy said go to Florence as its stunning, more
Romantic and quieter. Rome is sooo busy apparently.


----------



## j1405

wel , i think i might cave and test later today...

i have a burning like feeling in my stomach now.. along with the light cramps.. what could that be you think :shrug:

aw op.. you know the last thing we need after getting af is an attitude from oh... :( sorry he wasn't more supportive. men are such assholes sometimes!

wel i think i will just test to get the suspense over and done with. i hate this freakin waiting game!! 

this burning sensation is truly weird. i don't have heart burn coz some say its acid reflux that makes the belly have a burning sensation.. i dunno. and i did not eat anything spicey...


----------



## ocean_pearl

He always seems to be moody when I need him most! So annoying, he soon snapped out of it and we had a nice evening. This is an awful period though, been in so much pain I'm trying to find someone to cover for me so I can stay under covers all day :)

Not sure about burning Hun. 

I take back what I said, don't test! Wait until af is late because your bfp might not show up yet anyway x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Can you girls have a read of this for me, it's quite interesting. I really think this might be why I'm struggling to conceive. I was on the depo a couple of years ago and I'm sure that's affected my lp. My drs calling me at noon to discuss my day 21 blood test results which will show my progesterone level, if it's lower than 14ml then there's a problem.

https://www.inciid.org/printpage.php?cat=infertility101&id=7


----------



## j1405

wow very interesting!! especially because my lp is/was very short. its 13 days now for 3 consecutive months and hoping -if af shows - it will only be saturday so it would still be 13 days. luckily for me that is within the normal range!! op luckily you have seen a doc already and they can get you on the right path from here on out!!!

let us know what the doc says about your prog levels!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> wow very interesting!! especially because my lp is/was very short. its 13 days now for 3 consecutive months and hoping -if af shows - it will only be saturday so it would still be 13 days. luckily for me that is within the normal range!! op luckily you have seen a doc already and they can get you on the right path from here on out!!!
> 
> let us know what the doc says about your prog levels!!!

I thought it was interesting too, esp about how b6 affects follicles. 

I thought my lp was normal before I started temping as I thought I ov'd day 14 so that made my lp 12 but infect I ov day 16 making lp 10. You really cannot pinpoint ov without temping.

Dr left a voicemail saying I am ovulating, which is good news but it's not my regular dr so I'll call him tomorrow to discuss it more in-depth.

How are you today lovely?


----------



## j1405

yes the b6 is very good.. i take 100mg every day same time i take my prenatal vitamin. reason is the b6 needs b12 to absorb and the prenatal vit has that in.

works great for me!! my tummy is still funny today.. doing weird things.. now its growling at me... lol.. like when ur hungry.. but i'm not hungry at all!! and did eat today already. still the very light cramping in between. but my nips has stopped being painful and that is always a classic sign of af showing up :( 

i have decided to test tonight... so will see, at least then i can get the suspense over with. if its a bfn then i'll wait for af.. i anyways only have one frer left at home.. will let you ladies know!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yes the b6 is very good.. i take 100mg every day same time i take my prenatal vitamin. reason is the b6 needs b12 to absorb and the prenatal vit has that in.
> 
> works great for me!! my tummy is still funny today.. doing weird things.. now its growling at me... lol.. like when ur hungry.. but i'm not hungry at all!! and did eat today already. still the very light cramping in between. but my nips has stopped being painful and that is always a classic sign of af showing up :(
> 
> i have decided to test tonight... so will see, at least then i can get the suspense over with. if its a bfn then i'll wait for af.. i anyways only have one frer left at home.. will let you ladies know!

Wait until the morning! You'll be 12dpo then and use fmu! :flower:


----------



## j1405

wel, tested and got a BFN :(:(:(:(


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> wel, tested and got a BFN :(:(:(:(

It's too early hun! Wait for AF now, seeing those bfn's are too heartbreaking for me. No early testing thus cycle! Xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just got my b complex but only 50mg as that's recommend dose for lpd


----------



## j1405

yes and as it is i think i'm only 10dpo. remember i said i think i o'd later... so there is still hope. and ur righ... getting a bfn is way too heartbreaking. i'm making a pact not to test unless af is late... i'm having to learn this the hard way it seems :( but no more this was the last devastating bfn!!

i used to take only 50mg... it didn't do anything for me. then went on to 100mg and only then my lp improved. you can try 50mg the first month and see how it goes. i know you can take up to 200mg :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yes and as it is i think i'm only 10dpo. remember i said i think i o'd later... so there is still hope. and ur righ... getting a bfn is way too heartbreaking. i'm making a pact not to test unless af is late... i'm having to learn this the hard way it seems :( but no more this was the last devastating bfn!!
> 
> i used to take only 50mg... it didn't do anything for me. then went on to 100mg and only then my lp improved. you can try 50mg the first month and see how it goes. i know you can take up to 200mg :)

Do you still take it?


----------



## j1405

yip i do faithfully... i will keep taking it even if i get preggers. it helps with morning sickness. i will scale down though once i'm pregnant.


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yip i do faithfully... i will keep taking it even if i get preggers. it helps with morning sickness. i will scale down though once i'm pregnant.

Thing is I've always taken b vits but stopped once ttc :dohh::dohh: as I thought it would mess my cycle up! Typical.

Here's to a Christmas baby! How lovely would that be, to have a baby around that lovely, snuggly, family time? :cloud9:


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> wel, tested and got a BFN :(:(:(:(

Awww. J - I'm sorry :( But maybe it IS still too early?



j1405 said:


> yes and as it is i think i'm only 10dpo. remember i said i think i o'd later... so there is still hope. and ur righ... getting a bfn is way too heartbreaking. i'm making a pact not to test unless af is late... i'm having to learn this the hard way it seems :( but no more this was the last devastating bfn!!

DEFINITELY! That's why I'm trying to hold out. Every morning this week, I've just been running to the bathroom to pee while I'm still half asleep. Then I can resist test w/FMU. I've been having slight cramping... so I'm feeling out, but trying to stay hopeful still.


----------



## j1405

how are you feeling though sweetie...? anything promising?


----------



## j1405

and come to think of it... i would like a baby that time... it would be an amazing christmas gift :) :) so here's to a christmas baby!!!!


----------



## sweetie888

meh... been having some light cramping but that is about it. All minor symptoms just point to the witch coming soon. I'm trying to think positive though. 

Yeah, if I were due this cycle, DD would be end of Nov. which is nice b/c of Thanksgiving (in America) and my mom's bday. It would be nice since there will always be family get togethers at the holidays.


----------



## sweetie888

The witch got me. :( I'm actually more depressed than I thought I would be. :(


----------



## j1405

awww sweetie... mine is still away... :shrug: my ticker says today is the first day of my new cycle.. which is wrong because tomorrow should be..

i'm feeling stronger cramps now so af should be here in no time. its strange though because last month af started on sunday so technically it should only start tomorrow... plus i'm convinced i o'd later...

oh wel regardless... here's to that christmas babies!!! ***

ps. i was very down yesterday as wel... is it worse seeing a bfn or just getting af???


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> The witch got me. :( I'm actually more depressed than I thought I would be. :(

:hugs::hugs: sorry hun, depressing isn't it. Be sad if you feel sad. Let it out and then you'll feel better. I was for a day and now I'm feeling optimistic again. 

I think if it like this, it takes a healthy couple around 6 months average to conceive so 20% chance a month so every month we're not pregnant is one less month to wait until we are :thumbup: 



j1405 said:


> awww sweetie... mine is still away... :shrug: my ticker says today is the first day of my new cycle.. which is wrong because tomorrow should be..
> 
> i'm feeling stronger cramps now so af should be here in no time. its strange though because last month af started on sunday so technically it should only start tomorrow... plus i'm convinced i o'd later...
> 
> oh wel regardless... here's to that christmas babies!!! ***
> 
> ps. i was very down yesterday as wel... is it worse seeing a bfn or just getting af???

For me it's worse getting bfn as you're still in limbo which I find unbearable. Hence no early testing for me this month.

I think you're going to get a bfp soon! :happydance:


----------



## j1405

wow i wish i do!!! but i have no sore boobs anymore!! that is SO an af sign... so i'm sure i'll be joining you ladies on the next bd rampage!! lol 

i have to run a half marathon tomorrow morning so i'm hoping the af cramps wont be as bad as the other months!! my bestie is so counting on me being pregnant this month... :( getting af will be such a let down for so many ppl in my life this month!! we were all really hoping for that bfp!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

You're not out yet! And not everyone gets sore boobs until later on like 6 weeks preggers.

I want a Christmas baby!! :D I'm hoping the b complex helps my lp increase this month. If I were to conceive this month my due date would be 27th dec! Lol

Decided to dtd every other day this month too rather than everyday. My reflexologist agreed with you guys and said you can have too much sex and to let spermies build up is better. So will start bding on cd12 EOD until cd18. Will be using preseed again x


----------



## j1405

If i have a christmas baby my due date would be 24 DEC!!!! crazy right!!! 

you know what you can try if its not too expensive... FertilAid for woman. that will help your lp for sure because it has vitex in! with that the additional b6. should work like a charm!! 

i have thought about that too that maybe all of us should try bd every second day and see how it goes? i really do think that by the time you need sperm the most, poor oh's sperm is so depleted because of all the bd before o day that there is'nt many more good sperm left. at least you know that you should bd a bit later.. but every 2nd day would work great i think!!

we will be using preseed also and i just found cb digi opk's yesterday!!! bought them immediately before they sell out again, so will have a clearer indication of when o is supposed to be!! and no trying to read lines anymore!!

i'll be so happy if i get a bfp but if af only shows tomorrow i would be happy too as my cycles will then pretty much be the same for the last 4 months which is a good sign that they are regular!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> If i have a christmas baby my due date would be 24 DEC!!!! crazy right!!!
> 
> you know what you can try if its not too expensive... FertilAid for woman. that will help your lp for sure because it has vitex in! with that the additional b6. should work like a charm!!
> 
> i have thought about that too that maybe all of us should try bd every second day and see how it goes? i really do think that by the time you need sperm the most, poor oh's sperm is so depleted because of all the bd before o day that there is'nt many more good sperm left. at least you know that you should bd a bit later.. but every 2nd day would work great i think!!
> 
> we will be using preseed also and i just found cb digi opk's yesterday!!! bought them immediately before they sell out again, so will have a clearer indication of when o is supposed to be!! and no trying to read lines anymore!!
> 
> i'll be so happy if i get a bfp but if af only shows tomorrow i would be happy too as my cycles will then pretty much be the same for the last 4 months which is a good sign that they are regular!!

Vitex is agnus castus isn't it? I might try that but you only take it up to ov as it can lead to abnormalities apparently.

Great news on the cb digi opks :thumbup: I get them online now as they do refill packs. Its so much easier than reading lines.

I know what you mean about losing the good sperm, it's a tricky on isn't it, I guess the best thing to do is not have sex too early before ov so the good ones will be there still for the egg. 

Last month we started SWI at cd10 which was too early, this month I think will start cd13 just incase the bvits move my ov back.

I hope you get your bfp, I wish you temped so I could see what your temp is today! :haha:


----------



## j1405

Yes now i wish i tempted as well!! i'm getting a crazy headache so thats also indicative of af starting... arrrggg...

i take the agnus castus the whole cycle. it cant cause abnormalities because all it does is regulate your hormones by way of your pituary gland. on fertilaid you are said to take it your whole cycle too... and thats specifically made for ttc.. so dunno.

i'm sure oh will appreciate the break in bd as wel... lol. wel if it does not work bd'ing every 2nd day maybe we should try SMEP on the next month?


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Yes now i wish i tempted as well!! i'm getting a crazy headache so thats also indicative of af starting... arrrggg...
> 
> i take the agnus castus the whole cycle. it cant cause abnormalities because all it does is regulate your hormones by way of your pituary gland. on fertilaid you are said to take it your whole cycle too... and thats specifically made for ttc.. so dunno.
> 
> i'm sure oh will appreciate the break in bd as wel... lol. wel if it does not work bd'ing every 2nd day maybe we should try SMEP on the next month?

Hmm not sure then hun, just read a thread a few days ago saying to only take it up to ov :shrug: probably fine though.

I was thinking about smep too. So once you get a positive opk you dtd for 3 consecutive days then one day off, then dtd again, that's it isn't it?


----------



## j1405

yip. which sounds good to me. after all the 3 days from pos opk are the most important ones. then the extra day incase you o later. in your case i would do the 3 days with pos opk, one day off and then the next 2 days again?


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yip. which sounds good to me. after all the 3 days from pos opk are the most important ones. then the extra day incase you o later. in your case i would do the 3 days with pos opk, one day off and then the next 2 days again?

Sounds good to me! I'm not making a big deal about it to oh. Prob won't mention it and just come on to him x


----------



## j1405

Yip, best way. But I think doin it every 2nd day will be a good idea too!

Since I got my oh to take this new vitamin, his sex drive has increased immensely!! We bd every 2nd day at least if not every day and its all him!! Its awesome!! Usually I had to come on to him.. :) it must be the ginseng..

So I don't have to worry at o time next month lol!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Yip, best way. But I think doin it every 2nd day will be a good idea too!
> 
> Since I got my oh to take this new vitamin, his sex drive has increased immensely!! We bd every 2nd day at least if not every day and its all him!! Its awesome!! Usually I had to come on to him.. :) it must be the ginseng..
> 
> So I don't have to worry at o time next month lol!!

Oooh excellent!! :happydance:

What is he taking, just ginseng? I've heard macca root is great for libido and fertility in men.

My dr called and ne said my progesterone level is good, everything is as it should be and I'm definitely ovulating. So my DP has to get his semen analysis done now before we move onto the next step of checking tubes etc


----------



## sweetie888

Morning Ladies!

J - How are you doing? Good job on the CB digi score! I definitely prefer that OPK to any others I've tried. 

Thanks OP for your positive thinking! I even told DH in the beginning if it's like a 25% chance of conceiving each month (if perfect) then I hope we can succeed by month 4! He said "it doesn't work that way" but I'm still hoping!

I realized while playing around with my countdown ticker that I really have no idea what the LP is. I thought it was the number of days till ovulation, but I think I need to do some more reading.

This month I will REALLY try to BD every other day after AF. Hopefully everyday around O though. 

Being a little sad last night might have helped me convince DH to just get the SA done. I gave him my sad face and sad voice and told him he could do it at home and I just have to drop it off at the lab! So I'm going to call the Dr. today and ask. I also want to ask if I can start taking some tests just to make sure it's not something wrong with me. 

I also told DH I was going to bite the bullet and buy the (pricier) GNC Fertility Blend vitamins for both of us today. 
https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134276

We did use PreSeed every time we BD'd last month and the month before. Gotta re-stock on that. I've been taking EPO since I learned about it a couple of months ago and been on Pre-Natals since last summer. 

KK ladies! I'm going to try and go walking/jogging everyday of this TWW till O!


----------



## j1405

Op- yes it has ginseng and pumpkin seed oil in - and 20mg zinc and allot of other vits! Read the ginseng an pumpkin help with sex drive.. Sure does!!
Great news on ur results.. Guess once u get ur timing right around o you will conceive immediately!

Sweetie - YAY for oh agreeing to do tests! Won't hurt and good vits is an investment!! I love preseed too and will also keep using it!

Want to tell u ladies something interesting :) - so oh hints tonight that he wants to bd... AGAIN.. Lol.. So since af is gonna start tomorow I thought ok great since we won't bd for the next few days. So I told him I'm just goin to take a shower. As I get undressed, I see a pink spot in my underwear :O !! I'm like NOOOOOOO not now af! Such bad timing since oh really wanted to bd :( :( so I rush to the toilet and wipe to see if there's blood and to my shock.. NOTHING!! Its white as snow! So I check my cervix thinking maybe some blood will come out.. But no, nothing. So I take a quick shower, rush to oh and tel him its now or never.. Lol! So I thought after bd af would start... But still.. Nothing!

What could this mean??? Ps: I'm still convinced af will show even in spite of the above...


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> J - How are you doing? Good job on the CB digi score! I definitely prefer that OPK to any others I've tried.
> 
> Thanks OP for your positive thinking! I even told DH in the beginning if it's like a 25% chance of conceiving each month (if perfect) then I hope we can succeed by month 4! He said "it doesn't work that way" but I'm still hoping!
> 
> I realized while playing around with my countdown ticker that I really have no idea what the LP is. I thought it was the number of days till ovulation, but I think I need to do some more reading.
> 
> This month I will REALLY try to BD every other day after AF. Hopefully everyday around O though.
> 
> Being a little sad last night might have helped me convince DH to just get the SA done. I gave him my sad face and sad voice and told him he could do it at home and I just have to drop it off at the lab! So I'm going to call the Dr. today and ask. I also want to ask if I can start taking some tests just to make sure it's not something wrong with me.
> 
> I also told DH I was going to bite the bullet and buy the (pricier) GNC Fertility Blend vitamins for both of us today.
> https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134276
> 
> We did use PreSeed every time we BD'd last month and the month before. Gotta re-stock on that. I've been taking EPO since I learned about it a couple of months ago and been on Pre-Natals since last summer.
> 
> KK ladies! I'm going to try and go walking/jogging everyday of this TWW till O!

Morning sweetie!

Ooh thanks for reminding me about restocking preseed! Mines running low :cry:

Your luteal phase is the days from ovulation til your AF - so my ov was cd16 and my period started cd26 so I have a 10 day lp 

Are you thinking of temping with FF this month hun? I think it would really help you pinpoint ov exactly. Can't hurt.

Excellent news re getting your tests going!:thumbup: glad the sad face/voice worked :haha: again, can't hurt!

I've been walking a lot more instead of driving everywhere too, really makes you feel better to get the heart going.

Hope the vits are good for you. I hate this wait until ovulation now! Just wanna get SWI! :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Want to tell u ladies something interesting :) - so oh hints tonight that he wants to bd... AGAIN.. Lol.. So since af is gonna start tomorow I thought ok great since we won't bd for the next few days. So I told him I'm just goin to take a shower. As I get undressed, I see a pink spot in my underwear :O !! I'm like NOOOOOOO not now af! Such bad timing since oh really wanted to bd :( :( so I rush to the toilet and wipe to see if there's blood and to my shock.. NOTHING!! Its white as snow! So I check my cervix thinking maybe some blood will come out.. But no, nothing. So I take a quick shower, rush to oh and tel him its now or never.. Lol! So I thought after bd af would start... But still.. Nothing!
> 
> What could this mean??? Ps: I'm still convinced af will show even in spite of the above...

Omg...!!!!! Could it be implantation?! Sounds exactly like it, everyone says they have just a spot of blood :happydance::happydance:

If AF isn't here by the morning I would say test again!! 

Fingers crossed for you lovely, I have a feeling you were going to fall this month! Xxx


----------



## j1405

Omg...!!!!! Could it be implantation?! Sounds exactly like it, everyone says they have just a spot of blood :happydance::happydance:

If AF isn't here by the morning I would say test again!! 



omg i would freak OUT if af is late!!!! i had no cramping or anything though.. just a little after the bd thats why i thought af would show but nothing..

so still sceptical.... will let you girls know ***
Fingers crossed for you lovely, I have a feeling you were going to fall this month! Xxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## ocean_pearl

Someone's pregnant!!! :D


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> Want to tell u ladies something interesting :) - so oh hints tonight that he wants to bd... AGAIN.. Lol.. So since af is gonna start tomorow I thought ok great since we won't bd for the next few days. So I told him I'm just goin to take a shower. As I get undressed, I see a pink spot in my underwear :O !! I'm like NOOOOOOO not now af! Such bad timing since oh really wanted to bd :( :( so I rush to the toilet and wipe to see if there's blood and to my shock.. NOTHING!! Its white as snow! So I check my cervix thinking maybe some blood will come out.. But no, nothing. So I take a quick shower, rush to oh and tel him its now or never.. Lol! So I thought after bd af would start... But still.. Nothing!
> 
> What could this mean??? Ps: I'm still convinced af will show even in spite of the above...
> 
> Omg...!!!!! Could it be implantation?! Sounds exactly like it, everyone says they have just a spot of blood :happydance::happydance:
> 
> If AF isn't here by the morning I would say test again!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you lovely, I have a feeling you were going to fall this month! XxxClick to expand...


Oh J! FX'd for you too that this is IT! Are you going to test? Is AF due today? I'm hoping and praying for you that :af: and you get a :bfp:!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Any news?!?! :test: :dust:


----------



## j1405

I haven't tested yet.. Last month af arrived at about 12pm and I don't want to see a bfn again.. It has just turned 12, no af yet but I'm goin to wait a bit still.. I'm starting to get serious cramping now so I have a feeling she will show her ugly head soon!

Will keep u ladies updated :) **


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> I haven't tested yet.. Last month af arrived at about 12pm and I don't want to see a bfn again.. It has just turned 12, no af yet but I'm goin to wait a bit still.. I'm starting to get serious cramping now so I have a feeling she will show her ugly head soon!
> 
> Will keep u ladies updated :) **

Oh I hope its just bean snuggling around :thumbup:


----------



## j1405

Wel ladies, the witch got me just like I knew she would.. So I'll be joining you for that april bfp!!! Strangely not sad at all, just glad we can move along :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Wel ladies, the witch got me just like I knew she would.. So I'll be joining you for that april bfp!!! Strangely not sad at all, just glad we can move along :)

Aah so sorry lovely :hugs: really thought it was your month. Glad you're feeling ok. It's kind of a relief when she comes and you can concentrate on next month.

Will you be temping hun? I would recommend it for learning more about your cycle and pinpointing ovulation as you might be bding wrong days :thumbup:

X


----------



## j1405

Uuum I've decided to have an attempt to just relax this month :) because we will be on holiday over my fertile week I really just want to enjoy myself and bd when we feel like it! Oh loves to bd allot these days as mentioned and even more so when we're on holiday and he's relaxed so I won't have to worry about getting him to do it at the right times.

I've also decided to drink green tea again and use fertileCM again and take only 1000mg epo since that really didn't do anything for my cm. Will still bd with preseed.

My cycles has been very regular 27 days for the last 3 months.. Literally up to the hour lol. So as long as we can enjoy bd-ing I'll be happy! We will def bd after o as well more than once this month and attempt the every 2nd day at LEAST.

I have however decided should I not fall in April I will DEF start tempting from may!! Just want one month to take a break and just enjoy :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Uuum I've decided to have an attempt to just relax this month :) because we will be on holiday over my fertile week I really just want to enjoy myself and bd when we feel like it! Oh loves to bd allot these days as mentioned and even more so when we're on holiday and he's relaxed so I won't have to worry about getting him to do it at the right times.
> 
> I've also decided to drink green tea again and use fertileCM again and take only 1000mg epo since that really didn't do anything for my cm. Will still bd with preseed.
> 
> My cycles has been very regular 27 days for the last 3 months.. Literally up to the hour lol. So as long as we can enjoy bd-ing I'll be happy! We will def bd after o as well more than once this month and attempt the every 2nd day at LEAST.
> 
> I have however decided should I not fall in April I will DEF start tempting from may!! Just want one month to take a break and just enjoy :)

:thumbup::thumbup: that's great hun, I'm trying to be more relaxed too. Not going to read as much, just come on this thread to catch up with you girls.

We will just bd every other day and when I get a psotive opk will bd everyday for 3 days :thumbup: not going to make a big deal about ovulating to DP too x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Oh and NO early testing this time! Ill need help from you girls with that!


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> Wel ladies, the witch got me just like I knew she would.. So I'll be joining you for that april bfp!!! Strangely not sad at all, just glad we can move along :)

Oh so sorry J. Glad you have a great positive attitude!


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> Uuum I've decided to have an attempt to just relax this month :) because we will be on holiday over my fertile week I really just want to enjoy myself and bd when we feel like it! Oh loves to bd allot these days as mentioned and even more so when we're on holiday and he's relaxed so I won't have to worry about getting him to do it at the right times.
> 
> I've also decided to drink green tea again and use fertileCM again and take only 1000mg epo since that really didn't do anything for my cm. Will still bd with preseed.
> 
> My cycles has been very regular 27 days for the last 3 months.. Literally up to the hour lol. So as long as we can enjoy bd-ing I'll be happy! We will def bd after o as well more than once this month and attempt the every 2nd day at LEAST.
> 
> I have however decided should I not fall in April I will DEF start tempting from may!! Just want one month to take a break and just enjoy :)
> 
> 
> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> That's the best attitude J! Yes, go on your trip and have a wonderfully, lovely, romantic time. And BD for fun! A LOT! ;) My cycles have been fairly regular too, so I'm glad we're not those women who are late and then AF shows up like 5 days later. That would probably be the worst! I'm not sure if I will temp either. As quite as I try to keep the therm and set my phone alarm on vibrate, DH still wakes up and it annoys him.
> 
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup: that's great hun, I'm trying to be more relaxed too. Not going to read as much, just come on this thread to catch up with you girls.
> 
> We will just bd every other day and when I get a psotive opk will bd everyday for 3 days :thumbup: not going to make a big deal about ovulating to DP too x
> 
> 
> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Ditto, ditto, ditto! :)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## j1405

ocean_pearl said:


> Oh and NO early testing this time! Ill need help from you girls with that!

Me either!! I won't again.. Its just too hard to see that bfn!! Op at least this month you know u have to bd a bit later and temping helps allot to pinpoint when u o!! And not mentioning it to oh is a good idea :) so he can relax more abt it!

Sweetie, i really do agree that bd to have fun is what we should ultimately attempt to do. How bout we girls try this- bd every 2nd day till pos opk and then do SMEP (sperm meets egg plan). And maybe instead of bd'ing once after the 'off' day, bd for the next 2 days?

I'm going to try keep to this as much as possible in my relaxed approach :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Oh and NO early testing this time! Ill need help from you girls with that!
> 
> Me either!! I won't again.. Its just too hard to see that bfn!! Op at least this month you know u have to bd a bit later and temping helps allot to pinpoint when u o!! And not mentioning it to oh is a good idea :) so he can relax more abt it!
> 
> Sweetie, i really do agree that bd to have fun is what we should ultimately attempt to do. How bout we girls try this- bd every 2nd day till pos opk and then do SMEP (sperm meets egg plan). And maybe instead of bd'ing once after the 'off' day, bd for the next 2 days?
> 
> I'm going to try keep to this as much as possible in my relaxed approach :)Click to expand...

Just spoke to dp about this, as he was asking when I was ov and I said I'm not telling you :haha: I said I don't want sex to be a chore, it should be fun! So I said we both have to make more effort to be intimate more often all the time, not just when ovulating so then it won't be stressful or different around that time. He agreed :thumbup:

That's exactly what I'm going to do too, J re bd every second day then smep when positive opk. I'm worried as last cycle, I ovulated 3 days after first positive opk :wacko:


----------



## j1405

thats great!! its so much better if you just do it all the time and have fun... then its love making and not so much baby making but the great thing is you will get a baby out of it!!! :) i have a good feeling about april... :happydance:

wel, maybe what you should try is bd from 2nd day of pos opk for the next 3 days... that way you will have a better chance to get the egg whether you o in april on time or later again like this month.. right?

but just a question.. if you temp, cant you see exactly when you o? because your tempt will dip quite low right and that would be the day you o?


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> thats great!! its so much better if you just do it all the time and have fun... then its love making and not so much baby making but the great thing is you will get a baby out of it!!! :) i have a good feeling about april... :happydance:
> 
> wel, maybe what you should try is bd from 2nd day of pos opk for the next 3 days... that way you will have a better chance to get the egg whether you o in april on time or later again like this month.. right?
> 
> but just a question.. if you temp, cant you see exactly when you o? because your tempt will dip quite low right and that would be the day you o?

By the time the temp dips, you've already ovulated so it would be too late, as bd before is so important. It's just good so you know for sure when you can stop bding :haha:

If I bd from 2nd day of positive I would worry I ovulated earlier :haha: I just want to cover all bases I guess and bding every other day should do that :thumbup:


----------



## j1405

yes no but i meant bd every other day until when you get your first pos opk and then every day from the 2nd day of your pos opk for 3 days. so you just skip the day you first get your pos opk? i think with you its more likely that you o later rather than earlier and the bd every 2nd day before o will get enough spermies in there should you o earlier :)

i'm just thinking that you would preferably like to bd on cd 16 as wel but at the same time not want to get all the good spermies out before then. 

because this month you did bd 3 days in a row from your pos opk but it still did not cover cd16 when you o'd?


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yes no but i meant bd every other day until when you get your first pos opk and then every day from the 2nd day of your pos opk for 3 days. so you just skip the day you first get your pos opk? i think with you its more likely that you o later rather than earlier and the bd every 2nd day before o will get enough spermies in there should you o earlier :)
> 
> i'm just thinking that you would preferably like to bd on cd 16 as wel but at the same time not want to get all the good spermies out before then.
> 
> because this month you did bd 3 days in a row from your pos opk but it still did not cover cd16 when you o'd?

Yeah that's true, we started dtd too early last month. This month I was thinking, bd every oth day from cd13, then when positive opk comes bd every day for 3 days, or until my temp goes up. 

I'm thinking since I've started b complex my ov may change and come earlier x


----------



## sweetie888

Gah - I haven't started temping yet this cycle. Do you ladies temp beginning with AF?
I will try to remember again starting tomorrow. I just feel so bad, DH is such a sensitive sleeper...he wakes up 1/2 the times I take temps.


----------



## ocean_pearl

You don't have to but if you start as soon as AF finishes. I put my phone under my pillow on really quiet so only I can hear it through the pillow x


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me butting in! J1405 you mentioned you oh has started taking new supplements and I just wondered what they are?

Thanks, Amanda


----------



## j1405

Hi amanda, no sure u can talk with us.. Yes, bcoz of work stress and so on he gets stages where his sex drive is real low.. Which is a real problem ;) so i got him a multivitamin (local brand) that has added ginseng and pumpkin seed oil, along with all the other vits and it also has 15mg zinc. This has somehow made his sex drive allot better.. I thinks its the ginseng. I googled a bit on the effects it had and its good for sperm etc as well.

Are u just curious or do u want Something similar for ur oh?


----------



## amandas

I'm looking to try anything! For either of us! We've been TTC for about a year now. We both take normal multi-vits but that's all and I have been thinking about seeing what else we could do/take. We both saw a homeopath a little while ago and she suggested that we should both have 25mg zinc. Our multivits have less than that so I try to remember to take extra but often forget! :dohh: I'll have to try to find some ginseng and pumpkin seed oil too. She also said I should take 500mcg folic acid, 50mg vit b6, 400mcg vit b12 and 10mg magnesium. The only one my multivitamin has enough of is the magnesium. I should prob try and find the others on their own somewhere too. 

After reading what you guys are all doing i'm going to try temping too now, although i already forgot today and it was onlu day 3! Any other ideas?! 

My cycle is similar to all yours too cos AF got me on Saturday :-(


----------



## j1405

ok great!! :) not great about af but great that your cycle is the same so it would be nice to have you along for the ride.. April is going to rock!! :) 

wel i tell you what i'm doing.. i take a prenatal vitamin, 100mg b6, 1000mg evening primrose oil, vites/agnus castus, FertilCm, drink 2 cups of green tea a day, at least 3l water - i have/had a lutheal phase defect - hence the vitex and b6. i also have a cm problem since i don't really get any ewcm so thats basically why i take all these things, to keep my hormones and cm in tact ;) oh, i also use preseed.

if your cycles are regular and you get ewcm then all you can do different is use opk's to see when you have your lh surge and bd from the day of your surge for 3 days in a row and temp if you wish.. i am def going to try this from may should i not fall in april.

prenatal vitamins usually has enough of everything. i just drink extra b6 and calcium magnesium(sometimes). a suggestion : if you are willing to take out a bit of cash, i would suggest you get FertilAid for woman for yourself and FertilAid for men for oh. the one for men is very good for them, though a bit pricey. it has maca and ginseng in!

you can also try Pregnacare Conception tablets - don't know if you get any of these where you live but those are your best shot if you only want to look into better vitamins.

ps: we take our multivits at night as we climb into bed - maybe you should try that and take it all together so you don't forget to take the added zinc, b6 etc? :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

How are you girls? Af finished yesterday thank goodness! Haven't been obsessing too much yet and hope it stays that way.

I need to get a good book to stick my nose in and obsess with! Weathers been amazing here for once so just been relaxing, gardening and going out with oh :)

It's his birthday on fri so I need to get his present soon, don't know what! I've arranged a surprise party for him on Saturday so he's been moaning he's not seeing his friends but really they're all going to be there! :D


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies! Hi Amanda - Welcome!

I think AF is done after today. I've just had light spotting yesterday and today. My AF period seems to be so short! I guess I should be thankful so I can get on with OV!

I bought Fertility Blend supplements for both myself and DH today. They're rather pricey at $40/bottle for each of us (and that's a one month supply). 
The owner says she's had a lot of good feedback on it, and I bought it after reading all these good reviews here. DH says I'm such an easy sell. Oh well, when you want a baby, what won't you do right?

I was a bit confused though because I would think we should stop taking our regular multi-vitamins (him) and other pre-natal vits (obv, me). But the GNC lady said we can still take those in addition and your body will just flush out whatever it doesn't use?

OP - yeah, I have to put the phone on the bed so it doesn't vibrate too loud. It's just that the thermometer I bought has really loud beeping for like 20 seconds. I try to cover it with my hands, but DH is such a light sleeper. I always tell him, "Guess who's waking up when we have a baby crying in the middle of the night?!" I, sleep like a log most nights! ;)


----------



## j1405

Hi ladies,

i think my af would finish today as well.. its heavy to medium the first 2 days and then very light the last 2.. poor oh.. he is getting all jittery because we cant bd.. its funny! those pills are a real killer for him!! but i make him take it! i want nice strong sperm this month!!

i have gone on fertility frend and using it this month just to enter the meds i use, when we bd, my cm, symptoms etc! i like it quite a bit. so if i don't fall this month i can just continue with temping as well next month :)

op - i'm sure oh will love his surprise party and you guys must enjoy!! great weather is good for the mood as well.. love the summer we are having here now!

sweetie - i agree, keep taking the prenatals as well.. at this stage because of all that i'm taking combined, my folic acid intake is 1000mg!!! but what your body does not use it flushes out! a good fertility enhancing vitamin - though pricey - is a good investment and it will help get your body ready to receive that bun in the oven sooner!!

i'm relaxed as well... looking forward to af stopping and our time away soon!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

We always bd when I'm on light days, my libido is always high those days!

Sweetie, I agree with J, take the prenatals too as you're body will just wee out what's extra.

J, link me to those pills your dp is on please! :haha:


----------



## amandas

Thanks all, I wasn't sure if I was allowed to post on here cos it's for people TTC #1. We already have a little boy but it's not proving so easy second time around :growlmad: First time we were all prepared that it might take months/years and then we were really lucky and conceived 2nd month. This time I didn't expect to have a problem so we left it so that we would have about a 2 and a half year age gap. Unfortunately it's not happening according to plan and so now I'm stressing that the age gap is widening by the month every time :(

Thanks J for the vit info, I've had a look through all the vitamins and popped to boots today to get some more! I've managed to find some zinc tablets that are 10mg that also have vit C. So I'll add them to the 15 mg we're both taking already. The prob with the other ones we had is that they were dissolvable ones and as we take tablets in bed I'd usually brushed my teeth by then and couldn't be bothered to get up again! :sleep: I'm going to try to find fertilAid online too. I also popped into the new 99p shop in town today and they were selling ginseng for 99p!!! bargain! So we'll both be taking that now and will look forward to seeing any effects! :blush: Oh I also bought some EPO too.

I also found this website today so thought you all might be interested. Lots more things to try if we get desperate! https://www.vitaminexpress.com/encyclopedia.php/topic/InfertilityWomen.php


----------



## sweetie888

OMGosh ladies, I totally probably od'd on the vitamins and supplements. Took the Fertility Blend, Prenatals, Prenatal DHA, EPO, and some other vitamin supplements all at once yesterday. I was so nauseous and throwing up afterwards. I really have to remember to space them out. Oh well, everything and anything for TTC and staying healthy!

Amandas - Sounds like you are well prepared! What cycle are you on TTC#2?


----------



## LuluSS

Does anyone know what men can take to increase their libido??? DH has low testosterone, thus a low libido. And I...am tired....of begging....for sex! lol. I would LOVE the day when he begs me for it!


----------



## ocean_pearl

LuluSS said:


> Does anyone know what men can take to increase their libido??? DH has low testosterone, thus a low libido. And I...am tired....of begging....for sex! lol. I would LOVE the day when he begs me for it!

Gingseng, vit e, zinc, macca root :thumbup:


----------



## ocean_pearl

How are you girls? Missed you! Been staying busy so I don't think if ttc too much. Started reading a good book yesterday too which helped in the evenings so I stay off forums and googling! Just waiting to ov now.

Ah sorry sweetie, definitely space them out or have them right after a big meal, never on an empty stomach x


----------



## j1405

lulu s - op is right! or you can just buy FertilAid for men - it has all of that in one vitamin which will make it easier for them to take - men easily moan if having to take to many vits. and trust me, i know the feeling of having to beg for sex.. damn its annoying. since my oh started taking the ginseng he is begging me :rofl:

amanda - that is some awesome info in that link!! thanks a mil!! wel i'm taking a whole bunch of those already so i'm a fertile bom at this moment lol! i think oh's sperm might be on the low side.. i read that l-arginine increases mens sperm count with 250%!! will def let oh start using that in may if we are yet again not lucky this month!! i take l-arginine to increase my cm! its said to be very good for that! hoping the ginseng works for you guys :thumbup: will check what type of ginseng my oh takes, i know there is different types. will let you know.

op and sweetie -- aw ladies, i have been buried in work so i don't get time for bnb that often this week! at least af is over and the bd'ing can begin!! :happydance: sweetie, i take most of my vits at night before i sleep. that way i have already eaten and wont get nauseous. you should try that!


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks ladies! I will love the day when DH begs me for sex! HAHAHA.


----------



## j1405

ps lulus, i peaked at your chart and it looks really good for this month :) you guys bd'd nicely around o! :thumbup:


----------



## LuluSS

Thanks!!! I am excited about it! This is the first time we DTD the day before, the day of, and the day after O! AND I had a few days of EWCM which I am lucky if I have 1 day of it! So I am hoping this is it!


----------



## eebee

My hubby started taking multivitams and his sperm count has gone up from 2million to just over 4 million since the last time he had it tested!

Unfortunately the urologist says that because his testicles had to be dropped when he was young there is an inherint problem with them so that could be the main cause of the low sperm count...and that nothing can be done about that.


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> How are you girls? Missed you! Been staying busy so I don't think if ttc too much. Started reading a good book yesterday too which helped in the evenings so I stay off forums and googling! Just waiting to ov now.
> 
> Ah sorry sweetie, definitely space them out or have them right after a big meal, never on an empty stomach x

Hi Girls! Ditto! Been staying busy this week and only coming on BnB once a day. Going to try and BD every other day this week.


----------



## j1405

eebee said:


> My hubby started taking multivitams and his sperm count has gone up from 2million to just over 4 million since the last time he had it tested!
> 
> Unfortunately the urologist says that because his testicles had to be dropped when he was young there is an inherint problem with them so that could be the main cause of the low sperm count...and that nothing can be done about that.

hi eebee... :( sorry to hear. his is really low.. i hear the doctor and everything but who knows maybe it can increase even more? see if you can get l-arginine, at least 500mg for him. i read that it increases sperm count with up to 250%. no harm in trying! :thumbup:

will you guys try IVF? and how long did he take the multivits before seeing a difference?

see this link : https://www.naturalfertilityshop.com/Articles.asp?ID=186


----------



## eebee

j1405 said:


> eebee said:
> 
> 
> My hubby started taking multivitams and his sperm count has gone up from 2million to just over 4 million since the last time he had it tested!
> 
> Unfortunately the urologist says that because his testicles had to be dropped when he was young there is an inherint problem with them so that could be the main cause of the low sperm count...and that nothing can be done about that.
> 
> hi eebee... :( sorry to hear. his is really low.. i hear the doctor and everything but who knows maybe it can increase even more? see if you can get l-arginine, at least 500mg for him. i read that it increases sperm count with up to 250%. no harm in trying! :thumbup:
> 
> will you guys try IVF? and how long did he take the multivits before seeing a difference?
> 
> see this link : https://www.naturalfertilityshop.com/Articles.asp?ID=186Click to expand...

We're on the ICSI waiting list (where they inject the sperm straight into the egg) but I've just started Clomid as well. He's been on the vitamins for about 3-4 months now, which is when the last time he got a sample done and we thought we really need to try something! I'll see how much, if any, of the l-arginine is in the vitamins he's taking just now.

Thanks!


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> How are you girls? Missed you! Been staying busy so I don't think if ttc too much. Started reading a good book yesterday too which helped in the evenings so I stay off forums and googling! Just waiting to ov now.
> 
> Ah sorry sweetie, definitely space them out or have them right after a big meal, never on an empty stomach x
> 
> Hi Girls! Ditto! Been staying busy this week and only coming on BnB once a day. Going to try and BD every other day this week.Click to expand...

Same here! It's DPs birthday today so I'm making him his favourite dinner and I'm sure he will be getting lucky too :winkwink:

I've arranged a surprise party on Saturday night so he thinks all his friends are busy but really they will all be at the restaurant!

I've got my reflexology session tonight and I need it! Been such busy week
X


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Same here! It's DPs birthday today so I'm making him his favourite dinner and I'm sure he will be getting lucky too :winkwink:
> 
> I've arranged a surprise party on Saturday night so he thinks all his friends are busy but really they will all be at the restaurant!
> 
> I've got my reflexology session tonight and I need it! Been such busy week
> X

Can't sleep yet. I've been thinking a lot about TTC today in the fact that I just want to be preggers soon! I'm having a serious bout of jealousy. I wanted to be the first one among my friends to do a "Gender Reveal" party, etc. The friend who is now over 5 months preggers took one of the gender reveal ideas from my Pinterest and did a reveal photo session and posted them on FB. Not that I think I have any claim to it. I'm just jealous. And I'm not typically a jealous person, but when I saw her sonogram pics with clear hand waves, and the little feet straight on, *melt* I want that so bad SOON! 

We're going out dancing/concert tonight, so I'm pretty sure we'll BD afterwards (getting a hotel in Hollywood). I've started OPK'ing and getting negatives as expected. But plan on BD'ing every night starting tomorrow. 

How are you ladies? OPKing yet? Or being smart and not wasting money on it yet?


----------



## j1405

wel, i'm in 2 minds about bding as well... sitting here trying to figure out what would be the best.. should i just have fun, should i try do it every 2nd day.. should we do SMEP..

and i don't really want to tell oh that i'm o'ing the week we are on holiday because he stresses so much as it is and i want that time on holiday just to be relaxed for him you know... i don't want to MAKE HIM do anything. but in the same breath i so badly want to become pregnant this month that its difficult to stop making calculations on when the best times would be...

my 'expected' o date would be next saturday so i'm feeling as though i will try to bd every 2nd day until cd12 and then just bd whenever oh wants and then make sure we bd the saturday! when oh is on holiday he likes to bd allot anyways ... lol.. so i'm not worried we won't do it enough.. its just you cant help yourself to worry when you should do it especially because we only have those few days...

i feel so lost somedays ttc.. its really hard!


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> wel, i'm in 2 minds about bding as well... sitting here trying to figure out what would be the best.. should i just have fun, should i try do it every 2nd day.. should we do SMEP..
> 
> and i don't really want to tell oh that i'm o'ing the week we are on holiday because he stresses so much as it is and i want that time on holiday just to be relaxed for him you know... i don't want to MAKE HIM do anything. but in the same breath i so badly want to become pregnant this month that its difficult to stop making calculations on when the best times would be...
> 
> my 'expected' o date would be next saturday so i'm feeling as though i will try to bd every 2nd day until cd12 and then just bd whenever oh wants and then make sure we bd the saturday! when oh is on holiday he likes to bd allot anyways ... lol.. so i'm not worried we won't do it enough.. its just you cant help yourself to worry when you should do it especially because we only have those few days...
> 
> i feel so lost somedays ttc.. its really hard!

Oh J - Since you will already be on holiday, I think you won't even need to tell him you're OV'ing. Just wear some extra cute/sexy dresses and/or lingerie and have lots of vacation:sex: :thumbup:


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> wel, i'm in 2 minds about bding as well... sitting here trying to figure out what would be the best.. should i just have fun, should i try do it every 2nd day.. should we do SMEP..
> 
> and i don't really want to tell oh that i'm o'ing the week we are on holiday because he stresses so much as it is and i want that time on holiday just to be relaxed for him you know... i don't want to MAKE HIM do anything. but in the same breath i so badly want to become pregnant this month that its difficult to stop making calculations on when the best times would be...
> 
> my 'expected' o date would be next saturday so i'm feeling as though i will try to bd every 2nd day until cd12 and then just bd whenever oh wants and then make sure we bd the saturday! when oh is on holiday he likes to bd allot anyways ... lol.. so i'm not worried we won't do it enough.. its just you cant help yourself to worry when you should do it especially because we only have those few days...
> 
> i feel so lost somedays ttc.. its really hard!
> 
> Oh J - Since you will already be on holiday, I think you won't even need to tell him you're OV'ing. Just wear some extra cute/sexy dresses and/or lingerie and have lots of vacation:sex: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Totally agree :thumbup: don't mention it, just have fun. Have the ov day in the back of your mind and as long as you SWI around then, that's great :thumbup:

Sweetie, sorry you're feeling like that! :hugs: it's horrible isn't it? Don't worry, your bfp is coming x


----------



## j1405

hi ladies!! hows the weekend treating you?? hope you guys had load of fun and bd'ing!! :)

sofar i have gotten oh to bd every 2nd day from af finished and i'm hoping to do this till i enter my fertile window next wednesday! 

i just read the most awsome thing!! after we bd'd last nite i was wondering if arousal fluid is good or bad for sperm because i have allot of that.. thats not a problem at all, wish my cm was that abundant!! so anyways i read this article published about the effects of arousal fluid on sperm and it says that arousal fluid actually makes the acidic enviroment of the vagina more alkaline!! in order for the sperm to be able to survive longer!! the more aroused you are, the more arousal fluid there will be and the more alkaline it will be for sperm! it also talked about preseed mentioning its the only recommended alternative to AROUSAL FLUID!! preseed is supposed to take the place of arousal fluid and not cm! 

i have been taking l-arginine supplement for 2 months about to increase my cm right. so i've noticed since starting to take it, or more from this month, i get aroused very very quickly which was weird. then i read l-arginine aids in getting aroused more (in woman) and increases blood flow to the vaginal area and aids in creating more arousal fluid and better cm too!!

and in the study they did on arousal fluid, they used l-arnginine and something else as a topical cream to apply to your genitals to induce creating arousal fluid in order for sperm to have a better enviroment after ejaculation! - no wonder i have so much arousal fluid.. its because of the l-arginine in my blood!!! yay for me :happydance: can only be a good thing!!

its great to know that arousal fluid plays a good role and doesnt make the vagina acidic! if you guys have the time, go read the article - its written in scientific wording obviously but you can get what they're saying!

https://www.google.co.za/patents?hl...age&q=sperm survival in arousal fluid&f=false

so get more aroused before bd!! ;)


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> hi ladies!! hows the weekend treating you?? hope you guys had load of fun and bd'ing!! :)
> 
> sofar i have gotten oh to bd every 2nd day from af finished and i'm hoping to do this till i enter my fertile window next wednesday!
> 
> i just read the most awsome thing!! after we bd'd last nite i was wondering if arousal fluid is good or bad for sperm because i have allot of that.. thats not a problem at all, wish my cm was that abundant!! so anyways i read this article published about the effects of arousal fluid on sperm and it says that arousal fluid actually makes the acidic enviroment of the vagina more alkaline!! in order for the sperm to be able to survive longer!! the more aroused you are, the more arousal fluid there will be and the more alkaline it will be for sperm! it also talked about preseed mentioning its the only recommended alternative to AROUSAL FLUID!! preseed is supposed to take the place of arousal fluid and not cm!
> 
> i have been taking l-arginine supplement for 2 months about to increase my cm right. so i've noticed since starting to take it, or more from this month, i get aroused very very quickly which was weird. then i read l-arginine aids in getting aroused more (in woman) and increases blood flow to the vaginal area and aids in creating more arousal fluid and better cm too!!
> 
> and in the study they did on arousal fluid, they used l-arnginine and something else as a topical cream to apply to your genitals to induce creating arousal fluid in order for sperm to have a better enviroment after ejaculation! - no wonder i have so much arousal fluid.. its because of the l-arginine in my blood!!! yay for me :happydance: can only be a good thing!!
> 
> its great to know that arousal fluid plays a good role and doesnt make the vagina acidic! if you guys have the time, go read the article - its written in scientific wording obviously but you can get what they're saying!
> 
> https://www.google.co.za/patents?hl...age&q=sperm survival in arousal fluid&f=false
> 
> so get more aroused before bd!! ;)

No problem there for me! :haha:

It's been GREAT!! :thumbup: no talk of ttc, haven't even thought about it much at all. Only did one opk today for the first time at cd12 and it was positive, which is one day earlier than last month :thumbup: so we dtd right after! Didn't tell him about opk though, just snuggling in bed together so it happened naturally, was amazing :thumbup:

We've done it cd 10 and 12 and will hopefully dtd cd 14 and 16 just to make sure, but if DP wants to do it tomorrow I'm not saying no!

Glad you've been good too hun. It seems like all 3 of us have really chilled out this month. I'm not feeling as desperate this month either, I'm just thinking if it happens, it happens x


----------



## j1405

yes i agree!! i have the same feeling! will keep going every 2nd day but if it comes from his side to do it 2 days in a row i will not say no either!! but i wont encourage him, it has to be him. i think sometimes they want to feel in control and not feel like robots bding.. :) maybe this every 2nd bd day is all we needed!!! wooo hoooo!!! 

glad you had a good weekend and that you are making love and not just babies xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yes i agree!! i have the same feeling! will keep going every 2nd day but if it comes from his side to do it 2 days in a row i will not say no either!! but i wont encourage him, it has to be him. i think sometimes they want to feel in control and not feel like robots bding.. :) maybe this every 2nd bd day is all we needed!!! wooo hoooo!!!
> 
> glad you had a good weekend and that you are making love and not just babies xx

:happydance: :happydance: 

I dont want to go back, last month was stressful, constantly worrying, reading, poas etc :nope:

I reeeeally don't want to test early this time too, don't think I'll even get the urge tbh as I had to force myself to do a opk today!

X


----------



## j1405

thats really great op!!! its important for us to take a break at constantly TRYING and instead just let it happen.. allow it to happen naturally without forcing the issue! 

i really do feel that our approach this month will be rewarded!! :happydance:
i'm not going to test early either so we will encourage each other! and you know what, i have decided not to do opk's either. i'm pretty regular and i just really want to enjoy our holiday without any baby making tools... aside from preseed.. lol not that i need it lately :haha: 

we will bd until cd 20 every 2nd day at least like now. i'm sure i don't o late but wont take chances.


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> thats really great op!!! its important for us to take a break at constantly TRYING and instead just let it happen.. allow it to happen naturally without forcing the issue!
> 
> i really do feel that our approach this month will be rewarded!! :happydance:
> i'm not going to test early either so we will encourage each other! and you know what, i have decided not to do opk's either. i'm pretty regular and i just really want to enjoy our holiday without any baby making tools... aside from preseed.. lol not that i need it lately :haha:
> 
> we will bd until cd 20 every 2nd day at least like now. i'm sure i don't o late but wont take chances.

I'm the opposite, forgot the preseed :dohh: but will try and remember tomorrow. 

Yes keep bding until cd20 just to make sure :thumbup:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well looks like the b vits have worked already!

Looks like I ovulated on cd12! Look at my chart girls, opk is neg today, temp dropped right down then shot up. Will bd again tonight though. Dp woke me up in the middle of the night for more! Hope we timed it right x


----------



## j1405

WOW!! well timed op :happydance:

and it must have been meant to be since he got up in the middle of the night for more bd!! :) such awesome news!! 

do tonight as well just in case with preseed, but i'm convinced you guys got that egg this time!! yay for the b6! 

i'm so excited for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> WOW!! well timed op :happydance:
> 
> and it must have been meant to be since he got up in the middle of the night for more bd!! :) such awesome news!!
> 
> do tonight as well just in case with preseed, but i'm convinced you guys got that egg this time!! yay for the b6!
> 
> i'm so excited for you!!! :hugs:

Thanks lovely! :hugs: I guess I'm 1dpo but won't know until a few more temps. Its weird because we weren't dtd to ttc at all cos I thought I wasn't ovulating til later so we were just having fun.

Hopefully my temps will stay up!

How've you been lovely?


----------



## j1405

told you!! our taking it easy this month will be rewarded!! i'm good! continueing to bd every 2nd day just like you. who know, might o early or later so just making sure i cover my bases nicely! 

wont mind if i o early either!! then the tww can start already but i wont know since i'm not going to do opk's this month.


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> told you!! our taking it easy this month will be rewarded!! i'm good! continueing to bd every 2nd day just like you. who know, might o early or later so just making sure i cover my bases nicely!
> 
> wont mind if i o early either!! then the tww can start already but i wont know since i'm not going to do opk's this month.

I don't think I'll be that depressed of AF comes this time too, since we've been so relaxed it's like we haven't been ttc really. 

Tmi but my cm is really dry today, making me think I've ovd already but will keep bding anyway x


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!! hows the weekend treating you?? hope you guys had load of fun and bd'ing!! :)
> 
> sofar i have gotten oh to bd every 2nd day from af finished and i'm hoping to do this till i enter my fertile window next wednesday!
> 
> i just read the most awsome thing!! after we bd'd last nite i was wondering if arousal fluid is good or bad for sperm because i have allot of that.. thats not a problem at all, wish my cm was that abundant!! so anyways i read this article published about the effects of arousal fluid on sperm and it says that arousal fluid actually makes the acidic enviroment of the vagina more alkaline!! in order for the sperm to be able to survive longer!! the more aroused you are, the more arousal fluid there will be and the more alkaline it will be for sperm! it also talked about preseed mentioning its the only recommended alternative to AROUSAL FLUID!! preseed is supposed to take the place of arousal fluid and not cm!
> 
> i have been taking l-arginine supplement for 2 months about to increase my cm right. so i've noticed since starting to take it, or more from this month, i get aroused very very quickly which was weird. then i read l-arginine aids in getting aroused more (in woman) and increases blood flow to the vaginal area and aids in creating more arousal fluid and better cm too!!
> 
> and in the study they did on arousal fluid, they used l-arnginine and something else as a topical cream to apply to your genitals to induce creating arousal fluid in order for sperm to have a better enviroment after ejaculation! - no wonder i have so much arousal fluid.. its because of the l-arginine in my blood!!! yay for me :happydance: can only be a good thing!!
> 
> its great to know that arousal fluid plays a good role and doesnt make the vagina acidic! if you guys have the time, go read the article - its written in scientific wording obviously but you can get what they're saying!
> 
> https://www.google.co.za/patents?hl...age&q=sperm survival in arousal fluid&f=false
> 
> so get more aroused before bd!! ;)
> 
> No problem there for me! :haha:
> 
> It's been GREAT!! :thumbup: no talk of ttc, haven't even thought about it much at all. Only did one opk today for the first time at cd12 and it was positive, which is one day earlier than last month :thumbup: so we dtd right after! Didn't tell him about opk though, just snuggling in bed together so it happened naturally, was amazing :thumbup:
> 
> We've done it cd 10 and 12 and will hopefully dtd cd 14 and 16 just to make sure, but if DP wants to do it tomorrow I'm not saying no!
> 
> Glad you've been good too hun. It seems like all 3 of us have really chilled out this month. I'm not feeling as desperate this month either, I'm just thinking if it happens, it happens xClick to expand...


Hi Ladies! Happy April!

Good info J! Thanks! When are you going on holiday? Is it this week or next week?

OP - great news that BD just happened naturally and was amazing! How was the surprise party? I'm sure he was super impressed!

I am pretty relaxed too lately. We went out to Hollywood on Friday night and BD when we got back to the hotel (so I guess it counts as Sat. morning) and then we BD again yesterday. I'm on CD 12 so I will start OPKs tonight but regardless, will try to BD everyday this week! 

Again I have the problem that we're going up to the mountains this weekend for ski/snowboarding. I think I've only used my pass like one day this entire season. It seems we always go during the TWW and I don't want to risk anything. But this trip I think I might just go and stick with the bunny slopes. Season is almost over and my season pass was mostly wasted because I was so worried. Time to just start living life like normal I think! 
We're trying to plan a vacation too for October and getting ready for Coachella. Luckily this month I have a lot of things to keep my mind off of TTC 24/7.

Best of luck ladies! We're in the zone right now and I'm hoping we get lots of baby dust and BFPs this month!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey sweetie! Always pop in around this time as I know you'll be awake :)

The party was an amazing success! Thanks for asking, he loved it! 

Glad you're bding regularly and have been busy so not thinking of ttc too much, always good.

Oooh have a lovely time at the weekend! Sounds amazing!

I wasn't checking my cm too much this week as I thought I would ov later, however in did check it one day as I felt very wet and thought It would prob just be creamy, but it was actually see through and a bit stretchy!

I'm going to assume I haven't ov'd yet just in case and keep going, even though my opks are negative x


----------



## j1405

hi op!! i see your temps went up again so you def o'd on cd 12!! very early this month hey!! thats great! so glad you caught it and bd'd nicely on and after!! 

are you excited?? :) cant wait to bd!! its almost time for me as well.. we couln't bd last nite, oh wasn't feeling well so i'm going to try do it tonight as i dont want too many days to pass inbetween bd'ing just incase..


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> hi op!! i see your temps went up again so you def o'd on cd 12!! very early this month hey!! thats great! so glad you caught it and bd'd nicely on and after!!
> 
> are you excited?? :) cant wait to bd!! its almost time for me as well.. we couln't bd last nite, oh wasn't feeling well so i'm going to try do it tonight as i dont want too many days to pass inbetween bd'ing just incase..

Thanks hun, I hope so! Lucky we were doing it for fun! I would've missed it! I always get excited taking my temp in the morning :haha: we dtd again last night :thumbup: it was all dp too! No point stopping now I've ovulated, having too much fun! :haha:

The best advice I had about ttc was not to make sex about it and to just get used to having sex 3 times a week minimum so that nothing changes during fertile times and therefore no pressure :thumbup:

Can't believe how early I ov'd! Must've been the b vits. Didn't use preseed at all this month though which I'm not too bothered about.

I was wondering, during the tww, do you girls talk to your OHs about how you're feeling? I don't really say much to my DP, just the odd comment like how I can feel AF coming etc but never how much I'm hoping I am preggers really. He's very level headed and says don't worry it'll happen, which makes me feel better.


Happy bding J and sweetie!


----------



## sweetie888

Oh! glad you dtd too OP since you BD'd early! I've been just a scatterbrain this cycle! Haven't temped. Forgot to OPK yesterday. DH was too tired and busy to BD last night since we had a dinner planned with friends and he had to be up super early for work. My last two cycles I OV'd around CD12 and CD13. I got negative OPKs on CD11 and today (CD13) this time. I'm thinking I will OV later (maybe tonight or tomorrow) and hopefully I didn't miss it this time. We DTD on CD 11 though, so hopefully if I did OV, there were some spermies still in there to catch the egg?

OP: Whether I discuss with DH during the TWW... not really. I might just not want to do something and say it's because I'm not sure if we're pregnant or not. But he always says, you're not pregnant yet, so go ahead and do whatever. And I'll say something like "I feel like my period is coming" if it's true.


----------



## j1405

Yes thats the best way and so glad you caught it in time!

Wel no i dont tell oh anything. He has enough on his mind and i dont want to burdon him with all that if i'm not sure i'm pregnant yet. Once i get that bfp i'l have 9 months to tell him how i feel.. :haha:

I'm getting pains in my ovaries but not very watery cm yet so sure it will be soon too :) 

And tomorrow our holiday begins! YAY! :D


----------



## ocean_pearl

J - Hope you're holiday is going well and you're SWI lots!

Sweetie - hope you've been SWI lots too!

Afm: apparently I ov'd on cd13 so I'm in the waiting game now. Going to keep my mind off this to stop me testing early!

I hope FF is right because I bd before, during and after Cd13!


----------



## j1405

Hi op! Wel yes the holiday is great! We aren't bd'ing more than usual bcoz we are doing so many things during the day that we are really tired at nite but we bd'd cd 12 pm, i caved and did opk and got a smiley on cd 12 and yesterday on cd13. We bd again AM today cd14. Will do opk again later to see. I think i'm o ing today.

I think we did ok since the day inbetween gave oh's sperm a little longer to add up :)

Also elevated my hips afterward for more than an hour and used preseed. I'm sad to say no ewcm again this cycle. :( only milky watery white and sticky. I honestly dont know what more to do to get ewcm!! I've tried EVERYTHING!!

Will have to wait and see if oh's sperm survived through all that cm.. 

You bd'd perfectly op!!! Lets hope this month pays off!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Hi op! Wel yes the holiday is great! We aren't bd'ing more than usual bcoz we are doing so many things during the day that we are really tired at nite but we bd'd cd 12 pm, i caved and did opk and got a smiley on cd 12 and yesterday on cd13. We bd again AM today cd14. Will do opk again later to see. I think i'm o ing today.
> 
> I think we did ok since the day inbetween gave oh's sperm a little longer to add up :)
> 
> Also elevated my hips afterward for more than an hour and used preseed. I'm sad to say no ewcm again this cycle. :( only milky watery white and sticky. I honestly dont know what more to do to get ewcm!! I've tried EVERYTHING!!
> 
> Will have to wait and see if oh's sperm survived through all that cm..
> 
> You bd'd perfectly op!!! Lets hope this month pays off!

:happydance: excellent! Sounds great lovely. Don't worry too much about ewcm, loads of women conceive without it, plus you're using the preseed and I'm sure you're oh is doing his part so you have lots of arousal fluid 

Had my reflexology today, was sooo relaxing! Nearly fell asleep 

Hope you're ok sweetie x


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> Hi op! Wel yes the holiday is great! We aren't bd'ing more than usual bcoz we are doing so many things during the day that we are really tired at nite but we bd'd cd 12 pm, i caved and did opk and got a smiley on cd 12 and yesterday on cd13. We bd again AM today cd14. Will do opk again later to see. I think i'm o ing today.
> 
> I think we did ok since the day inbetween gave oh's sperm a little longer to add up :)
> 
> Also elevated my hips afterward for more than an hour and used preseed. I'm sad to say no ewcm again this cycle. :( only milky watery white and sticky. I honestly dont know what more to do to get ewcm!! I've tried EVERYTHING!!
> 
> Will have to wait and see if oh's sperm survived through all that cm..
> 
> You bd'd perfectly op!!! Lets hope this month pays off!


Glad to hear your holiday went well! DITTO on the EWCM! I never found any this cycle despite using Mucinex and taking loads of EPO. At least there is Preseed!

Looks like we're all in the TWW ladies?! 
We BD on CD11, CD13, and CD14 with a positive OPK smiley face on CD13. I actually FORGOT to OPK on CD14! I guess that's definitely NOT stressing about it this month. Decided not to go up to the mountains with DH so he left before we could get in anymore BD'ing. Will just have to cross my fingers and hope we did enough.

Oh OP - you always make me want to go get a massage and stuff when I read your posts, then I promptly forget once I step away from the computer!

Glad the weekend is here. I actually stayed in town to celebrate with BFF for her birthday. Hope y'all have a nice weekend and Easter if you celebrate!


----------



## j1405

Sounds like you did awesome on the bd'ing too sweetie! I'm sure most ppl o on the day after their first opk.. I'm hoping so! Wel i did what i needed at the best times i could and gave myself the best chance. Not bd'ing too much or too little :) i think an 36hour inbetween is good for oh's sperm! 

Now for our 3rd tww.. Wow its been that long?? 3 cycles together ladies! Lets hope 3rd time lucky and that we will be bLessed this easter!

Enjoy ur friends party sweetie ** still have a really good feeling in my heart abt this month! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yep 3 cycles already! Gone quite quickly!

I'm glad we've all stopped stressing about it this month, hopefully it will pay off.

Yes happy Easter! I'm of to see my grandparents for the weekend so that will help the time go by, plus I won't be thinking about the tww much. I haven't anyway to be honest, it's been great :)


----------



## sweetie888

Wow! 3 cycles just like that huh?! Glad we are all pretty calm this cycle! I'm sure it's much better for our bodies that way too!


----------



## j1405

Wel ladies i'm so excited! I went to the chemist today to get oh some medicine as he has a bit of a cold and they had a bbt thermometer for a really good price so i bought it!! Now i can take my temps every day in the tww :) :)

I adjusted my fertilityfriend to show my o day based on my opks and it shows i o'd on cd 14! My opk was still pos yesterday and neg today.

We will bd tonight just in case! So this month we bd'd every 36 hours for the 3 days i was most fertile :) 

And i'm so excited abt charting in my tww!!


----------



## eebee

j1405 said:


> Wel ladies i'm so excited! I went to the chemist today to get oh some medicine as he has a bit of a cold and they had a bbt thermometer for a really good price so i bought it!! Now i can take my temps every day in the tww :) :)
> 
> I adjusted my fertilityfriend to show my o day based on my opks and it shows i o'd on cd 14! My opk was still pos yesterday and neg today.
> 
> We will bd tonight just in case! So this month we bd'd every 36 hours for the 3 days i was most fertile :)
> 
> And i'm so excited abt charting in my tww!!

You'll need to temp for a few days before ovulation as well otherwise you won't have a comparison temperature.


----------



## j1405

Wel at this stage all i need to see is that my temps go up right. And wel i might as well test it out now that i have it.


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, sorry for the slow reply but had a bit of a downer about the whole thing this month. This will be cycle 16 ttc, although to be fair we haven't really 'tried' for all of those. But feeling much more positive again now. I'm definitely on the same cycle as you all! Got a positive opk on wed so think I o'ed on Thursday. Got cramps about 10am so think maybe it was then. I think the egg lasts 12 hours? Unfortunate dh was at work all day and I was out in the evening. We did have a couple of hours in between but unfortunately with a toddler about bd'ing wasn't an option! I did actually even consider (for about a second) putting a DVD on for him so we could nip upstairs!!! But obviously didn't, because that would be very wrong! Hopefully we weren't too late when I got home!

Good luck with the testing J. Ive remembered for most of this month but have forgotten a few But have been taking all the piles of pills every night! 

Hope you're all having a lovely Easter and have had lots of chocolate!


----------



## amandas

Op, just looked at your chart. Glad yours is a bit up and down like mine. Thinking maybe I should try ff, is it easy to do?


----------



## sweetie888

amandas said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for the slow reply but had a bit of a downer about the whole thing this month. This will be cycle 16 ttc, although to be fair we haven't really 'tried' for all of those. But feeling much more positive again now. I'm definitely on the same cycle as you all! Got a positive opk on wed so think I o'ed on Thursday. Got cramps about 10am so think maybe it was then. I think the egg lasts 12 hours? Unfortunate dh was at work all day and I was out in the evening. We did have a couple of hours in between but unfortunately with a toddler about bd'ing wasn't an option! I did actually even consider (for about a second) putting a DVD on for him so we could nip upstairs!!! But obviously didn't, because that would be very wrong! Hopefully we weren't too late when I got home!
> 
> Good luck with the testing J. Ive remembered for most of this month but have forgotten a few But have been taking all the piles of pills every night!
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely Easter and have had lots of chocolate!

Hi Amanda! Don't worry too much about the 12 hr thing? Everyone is different but I've heard you have up to 35 hr. I just generally try to DTD within 24 hrs after getting the positive OPK. Also, if you DTD before, the sperm can live for a couple of days too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Wel ladies i'm so excited! I went to the chemist today to get oh some medicine as he has a bit of a cold and they had a bbt thermometer for a really good price so i bought it!! Now i can take my temps every day in the tww :) :)
> 
> I adjusted my fertilityfriend to show my o day based on my opks and it shows i o'd on cd 14! My opk was still pos yesterday and neg today.
> 
> We will bd tonight just in case! So this month we bd'd every 36 hours for the 3 days i was most fertile :)
> 
> And i'm so excited abt charting in my tww!!

That's great Hun :thumbup: at least you'll see if your temps stay up! I hope they do :thumbup:

Mine jumped up today but they did that exactly the same to the degree last month on day 19 :wacko: weird!

Looks like you timed it perfectly going by opks! :happydance:

X


----------



## ocean_pearl

amandas said:


> Op, just looked at your chart. Glad yours is a bit up and down like mine. Thinking maybe I should try ff, is it easy to do?

Mine has been very consistent this month compared to last month as I'm less stressed, they're definitely not fluctuating too much. You're always going to have temps that go up amnd down slightly, you should worry when your temps are flat.

Yeah try FF it's v good


----------



## ocean_pearl

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revAdpNRe.png

Check out cd17, 18 and 19 girls, v similar!


----------



## sweetie888

OP! I finally went and got an accupressure massage today! It's been soooo long since I've had a proper massage and/or accupuncture. I have Cubital Tunnel Syndrome and Tendonitis (which is why I haven't been working). Since I was there on my own dime, I told the masseuse about TTC and he worked on my reproductive organs and the corresponding areas. OMG - I didn't realize how painful it could be on the feet! eek!

But I am hopeful. It's a Chinese place, so he gave me a lot of Eastern philosophy tips: Put a hot water bottle on my lower abdomen, drink warm water, stay warm, avoid shorts and short dresses/keep legs covered from breeze. He also pressure pointed some area on my back that felt sooo weird! When I asked him what that was, he said it's to stimulate my sex drive and that area on my body was weak! Hmm! Go figure! I figured I should send DH in too! ;)

Gah - the second part of TWW is the worst! How you girls hanging in there?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sounds great, sweetie!! I would like to try that soon. I agree with keeping the body warm and drinking more too.

I'm ok, had a temp dip this morning so hoping that's implantation but with my luck af is prob coming! trying not to think about it too much!

X


----------



## ocean_pearl

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revQcNubd.png

The temps are so similar to last month, I'm just hoping my temp goes back up tomorrow


----------



## amandas

> Hi Amanda! Don't worry too much about the 12 hr thing? Everyone is different but I've heard you have up to 35 hr. I just generally try to DTD within 24 hrs after getting the positive OPK. Also, if you DTD before, the sperm can live for a couple of days too! Fingers crossed!

Thanks, hopefully we've timed it right then cos we DTD the night before too :thumbup:

Sweetie, that massage/acupressure sounds great. I remember going to a conference once where they we offering taster reflexology sessions and it was amazing what they were able to tell people about their bodies just from their feet!

Thanks OP, I think I'll give ff a go. Unfortunately I've missed a few this month but hopefully it will still let me know if we timed it right!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Girls, hope you're ok! I need your help to not test today! Had a temp drop at 8dpo and it shot back up today! 

Read this study: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html

"11% of charts that showed ovulation but did not result in a pregnancy displayed this pattern.
23% of charts that showed ovulation and did result in a pregnancy showed this pattern.
*Of the pregnancy charts that showed this pattern, the most likely days for the dip to occur were between 7 and 8 days past ovulation*."


----------



## j1405

hi op, yes nice dip there yesterday :) try wait still a few days, at least till cd11 before testing! it looks promising though.. remeber also if it was implantation the hcg obviously still needs a day or 2 to increase to show even a faint line!

try hold out this cycle!!! :) i know its hard but i'm sure this cycle will be a bfp one!!!

my temps are on the lower side but there was more of a rise today so will see how the rest of the week goes! i kinda like the temping thing!


----------



## amandas

Hi OP, that's a really interesting article, thank you! It looks really promising for you, so exciting!! My fingers are crossed for you! It looks like you o'ed a day or 2 earlier this month too which means you might be due on in only a couple of days? But don't test now, I know how tempting it is but cos you're still a bit early, you might get a negative, even though it might be positive! I'd leave it another day or two. But let's hope you're in that 23%! When do you predict AF is due?x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks Amanda! Apparently my AF is due 16th

Thanks J! Will hold out :) glad you like temping, I always look forward to it (sad)

X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Not going to get my hopes up again, I've done so well not to obsess this month, not going to ruin it now!

I've read a bit on temp dips and it is apparently very common in the lp as hormones are adjusting. Just hope they stay up now


----------



## j1405

wel op i've spen quite some time going through the pregnancy charts.. i find it interesting to see different womans temps when they conceive... not one is the same but yours does look very good! that dip at 8dpo looks really promising and i really do hope your temps stay up!!

my temps are at the low side of 36 degrees. my lowest sofar was 36.1 and my highest 36.5. i wonder if some woman just have lower temps than others.. hoping mine will rise a bit as wel.


----------



## ocean_pearl

That does sound quite low. Do you temp as soon as you wake up and at the same time? It has to be right after a good 3 hours of straight sleep. Yes some women do just have lower temps, but also maybe your progesterone hasn't risen yet as that's what causes high temps. Keep us posted x


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> wel op i've spen quite some time going through the pregnancy charts.. i find it interesting to see different womans temps when they conceive... not one is the same but yours does look very good! that dip at 8dpo looks really promising and i really do hope your temps stay up!!

thanks hun, I'm going to stay positive but realistic :thumbup:

I've spent so long trawling charts ( not so much this month thought) and you just cannot tell anything from them because, like you said, every woman is different. Some with BFPs never had a dip and vice versa so theres no point speculating yet. Going to do an IC tomorrow if my temps go up x


----------



## j1405

yes i take my temps when i wake first thing, same time every day. so i dunno. so many things that can affect temps though so will see if it will rise later. as long as there is a rise from about 7 dpo onwards bcoz thats when implantation is likely to happen!

hoping for a positive month!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hoping for Christmas babies!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm sure I'll be out soon, cervix is low and hard just as it always is before AF comes. Feeling crampy too...

How are you girls x


----------



## j1405

your temps look really good op!! lets hope they just stay up!! when are you going to test or will you hold out till when af is supposed to show?

i'm doing good!! just relaxing still.. hoping my temps will rise from tomorrow too.. i'll be 7dpo tomorrow so will see. we can just hope for now!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Tested today with IC but bfn, still early but I've got all the AF signs.

Glad you're chilled still :) best way to be x


----------



## j1405

yes keep your hopes up though!! its still very early, give it some time!! how many days are you now..? i see your tickers are gone?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Tickers make the tww go even slower! :) it's on my chart though, I'm 10dpo


----------



## j1405

oh right yes. oh okay wel hoping to see a temp rise for both of us tomorrow :)


----------



## sweetie888

Hey ladies! I'm feeling kind of out this month? My breasts have been so tender (which is a typical) thing for me, so I'm thinking that means the witch is coming?
At the same time, it's too early, but I took a Clear Blue digital HPT this morning and it was a faulty test! I mean it flashed a waiting sign for a couple of minutes and then the screen went blank. I need to go buy more HPTs anyways. We're leaving for Coachella today so I want to make sure and take a HPT every morning so I don't drink if I get a positive. Just hope I don't AF doesn't come while we're there (it's all porta-potties, blech!)
I'll be gone for a few days! Hope I see some BFPs when I get back! FX'd and baby dust!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Have a great time lovely


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hi girls, temp went down today :( did an ic test anyway! what do you think? see anything?

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo4.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo1.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo3.jpg


----------



## j1405

hi op, see you had a temp drop today... have you tested again?


----------



## j1405

your photo's don't show...


----------



## ocean_pearl

omg im shaking girls, think ive got my bfp

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo7.jpg


----------



## ocean_pearl

the line came up straight away and its darker in real life, think im gonna puke!! havent told dp yet hes in the bath


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just did a digi! 

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo8.jpg

My dps face was a picture when i told him, hes left for work so happy yet dazed!


----------



## j1405

I still cant see the photo!!!!!! I want to seeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'll try again!

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo8.jpg


----------



## ocean_pearl

Cam you see it? If not here's my album Hun

https://s1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/


----------



## ocean_pearl

Frer was faint but didn't have to squint, I saw it come up straight away!

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo7.jpg


----------



## j1405

Omg omg omg!!!!!!! !:yipee: :wohoo:

YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!!! :bfp::xmas12:

see i just knew it!!!!! i'm soooooo happy for you op!!! i'm jumping up and down!!! 

this is the best news!!! damn i hope i will get a bfp tooo!!!! at least my temps are up again today!! 

how are you feeling?? shock, happiness, amazement all in one??


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Omg omg omg!!!!!!! !:yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!!! :bfp::xmas12:
> 
> see i just knew it!!!!! i'm soooooo happy for you op!!! i'm jumping up and down!!!
> 
> this is the best news!!! damn i hope i will get a bfp tooo!!!! at least my temps are up again today!!
> 
> how are you feeling?? shock, happiness, amazement all in one??

Thank you! :hugs::flower:

Well I saw the line on frer and I started shaking, mouth went dry. Stared at it for like 5 mins then did a digi incase it was an evap. When I saw pregnant 1-2 weeks I ran to tell DP whose jaw dropped haha! He was like oh my god over and over then kissed me all over and hugged me :cloud9::cloud9:

Just in disbelief really, never thought I'd see a second line EVER. Must've implanted 8dpo so I've read that the earlier the eggy implants the more likely it'll stick. I'm still worried though as AF is due Sunday/Monday.

Won't believ it until I'm late and dr confirms it though!

Hope you girls get yours now, wanna be bump buddies!! :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

I had an inkling last night when I brushed my teeth and gums bled so much, this has never happened!

Had a sore throat, nausea, loss of appetite and sniffly since 9dpo but didn't think much of it, also cramps since 9dpo too.

Also it's first month on b50 vits and I think that helped moving my ov earlier, didn't use preseed but had fun sex, no stress or pressure

Thanks for being so positive and keeping me going, I hope you get your bfp soon hun xx


----------



## j1405

wow your oh is sooo sweet!! i'm really so happy for you guys, you have been trying for a really long time!! don't worry it will stick!!!! i still cant believe your pregnant!!!! wow its like i got the bfp!! 

at least your signs were a little more pregnant like this time! don't worry about the cramping though.. my bestie cramped hectic for 3 weeks!! she said she never knew it was painful to be pregnant. its normal especially if its your first!! 

i want to be a bump buddy tooooo!!!! i'm praying so hard now for my bfp!!!!


----------



## j1405

did you have any good cm this month.. your chart shows dry on the day you o'd? just wondering because mine wasnt that good either.


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> wow your oh is sooo sweet!! i'm really so happy for you guys, you have been trying for a really long time!! don't worry it will stick!!!! i still cant believe your pregnant!!!! wow its like i got the bfp!!
> 
> at least your signs were a little more pregnant like this time! don't worry about the cramping though.. my bestie cramped hectic for 3 weeks!! she said she never knew it was painful to be pregnant. its normal especially if its your first!!
> 
> i want to be a bump buddy tooooo!!!! i'm praying so hard now for my bfp!!!!

I bet he looked so dazed on the train to work! :haha: he's the boss at work and I said everyone will be wondering why you're so nice today :haha:

Yes, the signs were good but not very different at the time. The sore throat and bleeding gums were the biggest.

Hopefully AF stays away so it's not a chemical, only downfall about testing early so just hope it sticks x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Got my fingers crossed for you and sweetie! My due date is boxing day LOL DP said oh poor kid lol x


----------



## j1405

haha thats funny.. boxing day.. i hope he doesn't box mommy too much in the coming months once he/ she starts moving!!

did you have any sharp cramps around implantation or not at all that you can remember. 
and how was your cm this month around o.. yours shows dry.. wondering since mine was not very good either.


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> haha thats funny.. boxing day.. i hope he doesn't box mommy too much in the coming months once he/ she starts moving!!
> 
> did you have any sharp cramps around implantation or not at all that you can remember.
> and how was your cm this month around o.. yours shows dry.. wondering since mine was not very good either.

I've had mild dull cramps since 9dpo which matches with the 8dpo dip. They come and go. No implantation bleeding either yet.

My cm was creamy from o but didn't have much at all. Usually I have a lot leading up to AF. Definitely thought I was out as cervix was low and firm yesterday, but moved upwards in the evening.


----------



## ocean_pearl

How are my zinc sisters? Any symptoms yet? 

It's starting to sink in a bit more for me. The last couple of days have been surreal. Did a frer to make sure it's getting darker and therefore hopefully not a chemical

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/fe5d82cf.jpg

Top one is 11dpo, bottom one is this morning 13 dpo x


----------



## amandas

Wow OP massive congratulations! I'm so pleased for you! It was weird this morning I checked my email and got one saying you'd posted on here, and I just had a feeling that you were pregnant! And you are!!:bfp::bfp::bfp:

The line is definitely darker on the second one so I'm sure everything will be fine for you! So pleased x


----------



## amandas

Ps the first thing I saw was your new ticker so I didn't even need to read the posts!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hun! It's very strange, never thought it would happen. DP is being very sweet, but told me he is worried about it as it's still early. We haven't told anyone just a friend each.

How are you getting on?


----------



## amandas

It is early, but there's no reason why it shouldn't stick. We were the same with my lo, we only told our parents and then didn't tell anyone else til 12 weeks. It's such a long time though! And you'll find that everyone seems to start talking about babies, lol! 

I'm ok thanks. Have a feeling that this isn't the month for us, but still have another 4 days or so to be sure. We went to a wedding last night and I had a couple of glasses of wine. Up until quite recently I stopped drinking for the month after O just in case (I don't really drink much anyway, only if we're out). But now I've decided that I can't keep my life on hold while we're waiting. So in a way I kind of hope I'm not pg now! But hey ho, what will be will be!


----------



## ocean_pearl

It's funny because I was avoiding coffee/caffeine since ttc but this month I drank about 4 lattes in the tww because I thought why not?! Typical I did that on the month I get preggers!


----------



## amandas

Ha ha it's always the way I'm sure! Maybe this month might be the month for me too then!


----------



## j1405

Hi op and amanda!! Doin well on my side, temps still up.. No great rise, no drop.. Just rising about .1 every day.. Wel when I woke up this morning I found a spot of blood mixed with cm in my underwear. We bd'd last nite so maybe it was due to that.. But I don't think, I never had that after bd. Its not allot and def mixed with cm or spermies for that matter lol. 9dpo today so hoping that could mean something.. I so wished my temps would just do something crazy today but nothing, stayed the same as yesterday.. 

Aside from that, I have had cold symptoms for the last 3 days, hardly any cramping just a twitch here and there and my boobs are really not painful. Just very lightly. 

Nothing else, I try not go crazy on the symptoms.

Do u ladies think I have a chance? How do I put my ff chart in my siggy? Then u can check it out


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> Hi op and amanda!! Doin well on my side, temps still up.. No great rise, no drop.. Just rising about .1 every day.. Wel when I woke up this morning I found a spot of blood mixed with cm in my underwear. We bd'd last nite so maybe it was due to that.. But I don't think, I never had that after bd. Its not allot and def mixed with cm or spermies for that matter lol. 9dpo today so hoping that could mean something.. I so wished my temps would just do something crazy today but nothing, stayed the same as yesterday..
> 
> Aside from that, I have had cold symptoms for the last 3 days, hardly any cramping just a twitch here and there and my boobs are really not painful. Just very lightly.
> 
> Nothing else, I try not go crazy on the symptoms.
> 
> Do u ladies think I have a chance? How do I put my ff chart in my siggy? Then u can check it out

Sounds very promising lovely! :thumbup:

That sounds like implantation bleeding and at 9dpo would be perfect! Hold put testing until at least 11dpo if you can!

I had no symptoms until 9dpo after implantation, then I had a sore throat and sniffly and lost my appetite. My boobs still aren't sore, never were. My cm isn't much more than usual and my cramps haven't stopped since 9dpo top.

On FF go to 'sharing' on the top right and click get code to share your chart. Otherwise go to your homepage and copy link here.

Xx


----------



## j1405

ok, check it out.. also, my cervix must be high because i have had no discomfort bd'ing the during the tww.. usually when my cervix is lower, its quite painful.. 

ps! that line is looking great op!! i know this will be a sticky bean!!!!! 

do u think my chart looks ok??


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks j, hope so!

Well it's hard to tell as it's incomplete but so far so good, temps are slowly rising which is great. Well timed bding too :thumbup:

Keep up the temping, I'll be watching, I love stalking charts :haha:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ick feel quite sick this morning. 

My reflexologist was over the moon for me on Friday hehe, she said It's a great sign to get positive digi at 11dpo and maybe it's multiples eeek


----------



## amandas

Wow there could be two or three beans in there! Ha ha!

J is this your first month temping too? I guess it's harder to read without the start of the month, but does seem to be staying higher. I'm not sure if this will work but here's my chart: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c5ac6

As you can see I've missed quite a few! I think i O'ed on day 13 but ff doesn't seem to be sure as it hasn't given me a cross. Annoyingly i have missed the last two days so can't use it to guess! I'll try to remember in the morning and hopefully it will still be high. Am I right in thinking that a higher temp is more likely with a bfp?


----------



## ocean_pearl

If you are pregnant, your temp stays up above coverline until at least 16dpo. If you aren't your temp will drop below cover line just before AF comes.

Look at my last chart which ended in AF and compare it to my current one and you'll see how they end different x


----------



## j1405

Hi amanda, yes this is my first month. Wasn't planning on charting but I got my bbt around ovulation and thought what the heck.. Might as wel give it a shot and see what my temps look like post o. I know its difficult reading it when its incomplete but all I really want to see is whether my temps stay up etc..

I think I'm doin ok sofar.. :) urs is a little difficult too with all the incomplete temps so hard to say.. I have the opk at least to pinpoint o more or less.

Op hope u don't get the hectic morning sickness!! My bestie is at 12 weeks and still throws up every morning. She's only expecting one though..


----------



## amandas

Thanks op, I'll definitely try to remember to temp tomorrow morning and keep my fingers crossed it's still high!

J, let's hope neither of us have to temp next month cos we both get our bfps, but if we do then this month will have been a good practice for us! I've also just realised our day 1 this month was the same day, so if we both got pregnant then we'd have the same due date! How long is your cycle? I'm usually 26 days so af is due on Thurs.


----------



## ocean_pearl

I agree, it's good practice. I really think charting helped me get pregnant - which is why in was persuading J and Sweetie to do it! :)

Hopefully you both won't need to! X


----------



## j1405

yes thats cool right! our due dates would be 28 dec! my cycle is usually 27 days but i o'd a day earlier than normal, so we will see. 

my temp dropped .1 today. dunno if that is a good or bad sign.. i set my alarm to temp an hour and a half before actually getting up. so usually i take my temp 2x in a row just to see if its the same lol (the one i use is the 1st one) go back to sleep and when i wake up for work, take my temp again. now normally its the same temp al 3 times except today.

i took my temp and got 36.3, then took it again and got 36.4 (same as yesterday) went back to sleep and when i woke up for work, my temp was 36.6. this was odd as my temps are usually the same for all 3..

so i'm hoping that the temp will go up again tomorrow. i still don't have really any symptoms aside from the most vivid dreams for the last 3 nites. i remember like every detail of my dream and more than one dream too. i have little cramping today but i think its just nervousness because the time for af to come is nearing.

i'm not going to test early. just wait for her to come. or my bfp!!! really hope i don't need to temp next month!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Rooting for you honey! I only took my temp once at 6am when alarm went off. I wouldn't compare to later temps as it'll just confuse you x


----------



## j1405

thanks!! the next few days are torture.. :(


----------



## ocean_pearl

I know hun, hang in there and distract yourself from it. Only a couple more days xx


----------



## amandas

I hadn't realised it would be 28th Dec! I used to work it out but haven't done more recently. It looks like your temps are still saying up higher for the mo, hopefully they'll stay high. Mine was 36.88 today so has stayed up too. Fingers crossed to us both! If you o'd a day early then af may be due for both of us on Thursday?! Having said that, I'm not feeling that hopeful this month as I've had a bit of a low stomach ache today which is typical for me before af comes :-(. If af does come I'm definitely going to temp properly next month. 

We just have a couple more days to keep busy!

When does sweetie get back?


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Just did a digi!
> 
> https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo8.jpg
> 
> My dps face was a picture when i told him, hes left for work so happy yet dazed!


OMGOMGOMG!!!!!! SOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU OP!!!!!:dance::dance::dance:
I just got bac from the Coachella Music Festival today and just saw your "Expecting" next to your name! Haven't had time to read all the past post thoroughly to catch up yet, but yay!!!! We've got one :bfp:!!! 3 more to go!

I took at HPT today CB digi, but got a BFN. I told DH though that I was dancing my pants off so hard this weekend, that even if there were a little bean, it probably couldn't stick. :huh: But what can I do? I'm getting a llittle tired of trying to tiptoe around every situation, so I've just decided to just try to live life as normal as possible till we get a positive. DH says we'd want a strong sticky bean anyways. In the nicest way he means of course.

Anyways, sooo tired, but SO HAPPY to see the weekend produced one happy result!

How's J and Amanda? I haven't caught up. Anyone else test yet?


----------



## sweetie888

BTW - OP - what does the 1-2 mean? Does it tell you how many weeks you are or something?


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> BTW - OP - what does the 1-2 mean? Does it tell you how many weeks you are or something?

Thanks hun for congrats :flower:

1-2 weeks since conception so 3-4 weeks pregnant. It's weird I'm having to learn so much new stuff now! Was a expert on ttc lol now I'm an amateur!

Cramping has been so painful, lots of stretching going on, hopefully bean is snuggling in nicely :thumbup: got a drs appt on Monday.

Glad you had fun, of course you must enjoy yourself. I'm telling you this month I was just being myself and forgetting ttc and that's when I fell x


----------



## j1405

hi ladies, wel temps the same as yesterday.. do hope it can go up a bit tomorrow then i might just be tempted to test early. i never have any cramping till the day af shows so i'm actually hoping any type of symptom right now aside from my cold!

its so nice to have you back sweetie!! glad you had fun and enjoy'd yourself!!

amanda, honestly i don't feel so good anymore about this month either, kinda bummed cause i thought we had it spot on this month.. oh wel, will have to wait and see over the next few days what happens. will you test early?


----------



## ocean_pearl

What kind of thermometer are you using J?

None of you are out yet! I felt so out this month as I had zero symptoms except sore throat, sniffles etc stay positive! X


----------



## j1405

I'm not sure of the make exactly but it looks pretty much like a normal thermometer but it said that it can be used for basal body temperature. :shrug:

the thing with this thermometer is once it beeps the first time, i take the temp it shows. if i leave it in my mouth for a little while longer, my temp jumps another 0.2 at least as if the temp is still busy adjusting to what it actually is.. so i'm really not sure which temp is actually correct since it seems to adjust after the first beep.

my temps then in general would be higher if i leave it to adjust. temps are not eratic or anything so i guess i'm not doing it wrong... :shrug:

all i know is this waiting is crap!!:growlmad:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hmm I don't think it's very accurate from the things youve said and your chart. This is the therm you need:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BABYMAD-DI...2GIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334657413&sr=8-1


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey I got my positve at 11dpo...good on you for waiting it out though lovely!


----------



## j1405

my thermometer only reads 0.1 and not 0.01 so i think i should look for one that is more sensitive. i will order one online once af starts.. hopefully i wouldn't need to [-o&lt;

yes you did test on 11dpo, lucky girl! but it was still faint till later right? i just don't want to see only 1 line again so would rather not test! 

i'm getting a little more cramping today.. now usually i don't cramp at all till the day af shows... how did your cramping feel op?? just before you got your bfp? don't want to get my hopes up too high!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> my thermometer only reads 0.1 and not 0.01 so i think i should look for one that is more sensitive. i will order one online once af starts.. hopefully i wouldn't need to [-o&lt;
> 
> yes you did test on 11dpo, lucky girl! but it was still faint till later right? i just don't want to see only 1 line again so would rather not test!
> 
> i'm getting a little more cramping today.. now usually i don't cramp at all till the day af shows... how did your cramping feel op?? just before you got your bfp? don't want to get my hopes up too high!!

Oooh no you definitely need one with 0.00 reading!! I would discard those temps and not stress about it hon.

Here's my frers: 

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/7cec162e.jpg

Top is 11dpo, then 13dpo, then 15dpo - today :happydance: so glad the lines getting stronger. Just started getting shooting pains in boobs today. It's so weird, my uterus is radiating heat! It feels so warm like it's cooking a lil :baby: in there! Tmi but my cm is now yellowy/orange so gross but even that makes me happy lol!

If you check my chart I've noted all my symptoms. Biggest giveaway was bleeding gums and cramps and cold symptoms.

Don't test yet hun, you're right, best to wait :flower:


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> i will order one online once af starts.. hopefully i wouldn't need to [-o&lt;

I hope so too love, but I will say I really think charting helped me get preggers - hence why I was trying to get you girls to. It helped me really understand my cycle and how much more complicated it really is than ov on cd14.

I always looked forward to taking my temp every morning - saddo :haha:


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies!

Welcome back Sweetie, glad you had a lovely time! Your ticker says you're on day 2 of your cycle, does that mean you're 2 days late? Fingers crossed for you. I'm with you on the continuing to enjoy life thing. I actually wrote something similar on here a couple of days ago. I was putting everything on hold because of ttc, but now I've decided to get on with things, because it was getting me down, not doing things and then af showing anyway.

J, not long now! I'm not sure when I'll test. My temp was up to 37.05 this morning which would be a good sign but then again I've had my typical crampy feeling too, so who knows. I'm like you though and don't want to test too early and get a bfn. I think I'm due on Thursday and dh goes away on a stag do on Friday morning. If (and it's a big if) af hasn't showed by friday then I may test in the morning before dh goes away, because I won't then see him till Sunday and there's no way I'll be able to hang on until then if af hasn't come!

OP, those lines are nice and clear now! So exciting for you! Stick here with us though cos as you said you're an expert at ttc! I'll make sure I remember all my temps next month too!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Any news J? X


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey Amanda, I'll def be sticking around for my ttc buddies! It's quite daunting in the pregnancy forums, everyone's worried and lots are losing their beans early on which in turn makes me worry. Will probably not read in their much until I'm in 2nd tri x


----------



## j1405

hi op... nope.. temps still the same. not having much hope. no cramping to day either.

i'm wondering if my temps are affected by restless sleep.. my dog wakes me a few times at nite so i never sleep thru the night. i rarely get up but i do wake up allot... my temps are really low and i don't know if its just the thermometer i'm using or if something is not right..


----------



## amandas

Hi J, as you don't know what you're pre O temps were, it may not be that your temps are low at all. You may just have a slightly lower bbt than most people, and you might find that your pre o temps are even lower. Don't despair, we're still in for this month! I don't really know that much about temping but I think they say you should have 3 hours uninterrupted sleep before temping. Do you think you're getting that or is the dog waking you? 

OP, it's good to have you with us! Hopefully we'll all be joining you in the 1st tri forum soon! We could have a zinc girlies thread there too! But I can understand not wanting to read too many negative posts in there at the moment. No point worrying unnecessarily. 

Well my temp has stayed up again at 37.06. Still not very positive though. Have found out that dh gets a taxi at 4am on Friday morning! So I don't think I'll be getting up then to poas! So now debating doing it tomorrow morning which is the day af is due? But really don't want to see a bfn :-( J, when are you thinking of testing?

Oh and I've finally been given a line on my chart! I reckoned that I had o'd on day 13 but ff seems to think I o'd on day 14. Either way we bd on eves 12 and 13 I think so should have timed it right. Fingers, toes, legs, arms all crossed for us all!


----------



## amandas

Right just tried to put my chart in my sig so this is a test to see if it worked!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> hi op... nope.. temps still the same. not having much hope. no cramping to day either.
> 
> i'm wondering if my temps are affected by restless sleep.. my dog wakes me a few times at nite so i never sleep thru the night. i rarely get up but i do wake up allot... my temps are really low and i don't know if its just the thermometer i'm using or if something is not right..

It's good your temps haven't dropped. If you are woken a few times it will affect your temps.

No symptoms seems to be a good thing, you're not out yet hun :hugs:


----------



## j1405

Amanda, your temps look great!!! I'd say test tomorrow morning! I will test if af does not show friday when its due..

My puppy wakes me through out the nite and mostly in the early morning.. So dunno.

Keeping my fingers crossed still!! But I just have a feeling.. My cm is also very watery milky.. Usually happens before af


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies!

Amanda - Yes, I know my ticker says I'm on Day 2 of my cycle. That's because my last two cycles were 25 days so I used that. I am now on CD28 and 15DPO, no AF. But I've tested HPT like 3 times already and all negative. I must be in for a longer cycle than normal. 

OP - Thanks for hanging in here with us! Hopefully we'll all be able to join you soon! I will try to do better with temping next cycle. It just really bothers DH, he's such a light sleeper. But we gotta do what we need to. I'm glad it really helped you!

J - FX'd for you and yes, wait it out if you can!


----------



## amandas

Grrrr just typed a whole message and it disappeared! So annoying!

Anyway, what I said was that I've decided that I'll take my temp as normal in the morning, if it has dropped I won't test but if it stays higher then I will. These last few days have gone soooooo slowly. But we're all still in it at the mo :dust: :dust: :dust: for us all!


----------



## amandas

Omg I've got a faint second line but it's only a cheapie, I wish I'd bought some frers too. Will try to upload pic to see what you think. Really nervous now. But excited! But also worried I've read it wrong!


----------



## amandas

Hope this works. What do you think?????? My local shop opens at 7 so will go straight there to get a proper test!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photovkdsvnfdks.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ocean_pearl

amandas said:


> Hope this works. What do you think?????? My local shop opens at 7 so will go straight there to get a proper test!!!!!!

Looks like a very clear positive, that's very dark, not faint at all! Mine only looked like that at 15dpo on cheapie. congrats hun :flower: is this your second?


----------



## amandas

OMG!!!!!!! So excited! Yes this is our second but we have been ttc for 16 cycles so i was beginning to think it might never happen. Looks like I'm due 29th Dec! Fingers crossed this little bean sticks. so typical that it happens on the month when i didnt think it would happen and decided to carry on living life! I had two glasses of wine at a wedding on sat and then another one for my dad's birthday on Tuesday. Fingers crossed there are no effects.

:dust::dust: for sweetie and J xx
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats lovely x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Any news J? X


----------



## j1405

:happydance: congrats amanda!!! thats wonderfull news!!!

af showed today... so here's to another month :cry:

at least 2 of us are there already!!! gives us hope!! **


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> :happydance: congrats amanda!!! thats wonderfull news!!!
> 
> af showed today... so here's to another month :cry:
> 
> at least 2 of us are there already!!! gives us hope!! **

Sorry lovely :hugs: 

Here's to a lovely 2013 baby though! :happydance:

Make sure you order that baby mad bbt from amazon, you don't have to temp until ad is nearly over so should get it in time :thumbup:

I really think you'll get there sooner with temping hun xx


----------



## amandas

Ah sorry af came for you J but definitely next month! My dh is convinced it worked this month because we tried a couple of new things (his idea!). Be prepared for tmi though! Well dh is usually quicker to 'the end':blush: than me and he thinks that while it's my turn, that some of the spermies may have been escaping out! We also read that the female orgasm can change the ph inside which might not be so good for :spermy: either. (although some other places say that it helps!). Anyway I wasnt too keen on this new theory as you can imagine but thought we'd give it a go for a month. So immediately after bd and :spermy: I turned round and put my legs completely in the air against the headboard/wall for about 10 minutes. And also no final finale for me either :blush: but it seems to have worked! Now you've had a practice month of temping too that should help! X


----------



## j1405

thanks ladies!!! wel amanda i did the but in the air this month also but guess it just wasn't my month! i will surely actually like to temp a full month so in a way i'm glad i'm getting the opportunity... we will bd more this month as wel.. as in more i mean we will try SMEP. still every 2nd day untill o... my lp is only 12 days.. AND temps seem to be really low post o so thinking of trying progesterone cream and see if that could help!

any comments appreciated ;) i'm going to give it a good shot this month and see if we can have a jan baby! oh's birthday is in jan also so that would actually be awesome!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

My advice Is to get the right thermomteter Hun other than that it sounds good!


----------



## sweetie888

First off - CONGRATS AMANDA!!! :hugs:

Secondly, ladies... omg I'm trying to not get too excited.
DH isn't even home yet, but I dreamt about getting a positive
test this morning. Woke up to POAS and this is what I got:
 



Attached Files:







CB DIgi 041912a.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sweetie888

I can't believe I've told you guys first before DH! It's so early still though, it's just the a.m. and I'm trying to think of how I want to tell him! 

J- Hang in there girlie! Your turn will be next!


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> First off - CONGRATS AMANDA!!! :hugs:
> 
> Secondly, ladies... omg I'm trying to not get too excited.
> DH isn't even home yet, but I dreamt about getting a positive
> test this morning. Woke up to POAS and this is what I got:

Omg!! CONGRATS SWEETIE!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I told you guys first too! :haha:

How you feeling? Surreal isn't it? Take the test and show him when he comes home!! Don't tell over phone xx :flower:


----------



## ocean_pearl

You have every reason to be excited!! That's a very clear bfp! Lol 

Was your AF late?

When's your due date? X


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> You have every reason to be excited!! That's a very clear bfp! Lol
> 
> Was your AF late?
> 
> When's your due date? X

:D I guess you're right OP. Super surreal! I wanted to take another test just to be sure. I just took a second one and got the same BFP! 
Going to make an appt. to confirm with the OB/GYN too. I guess, it's like we've been trying so hard, that now that it's happened, I don't want to jinx anything.

Yes, AF was late, but my cycles have been anywhere from 25-30 days long since I got off the pill. Most recently though, my cycles were 25days, 25 days, 27 days. I took the early HPT (up to 6 days early) and stuff every day since CD23. Nothing. Today was finally CD29. Biggest tipoff to me though, was that my breasts were NOT sore or tender, which they always are before AF is due.

Yes, trying to think of how I want to tell DH, though I'm so tempted to drive to his work and tell him! How did you tell your OH?

Oh! And Due Date is 12/25/12! Christmas!


----------



## amandas

Wow congratulations sweetie so pleased for you! So exciting! Can't believe you're having to wait so long before telling your dh! It must be so difficult! My lo actually picked this morning to wake up at 5.30am! So I did my temp then before going up to him to resettle him. But then really needed the toilet when I got back into bed so couldn't wait any longer. I peed into a cup which I left on the side for about 10 mins but then thought that it was gross! So went back and did a cheapie test. I was still so tired, and so sure it was going to be negative that I just left it on the side in the bathroom and didn't check it! About 20 mins later dh got up to go to to the loo so I asked him to look at the test! He asked how many lines it's supposed to have, I said 2 but will prob be one and he said there's 2!!! There was no going back to sleep after that I was too excited! 

So my very long winded way of answering your question is that I didn't tell him, he saw for himself! I definitely think you should do as op suggests and show him the preg test! Could you hide it somewhere you know he'll look? Under his phone, or dinner or something?!

J I have really good hopes for you next month too! The homeopath I saw said not to bd for 3 days before 2 days before you expect to o to make sure that you have good quality spermies. I think this month may have been the month we bd'ed the least times of all, so maybe there's something in that? But we'll be here all the way with you x


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> You have every reason to be excited!! That's a very clear bfp! Lol
> 
> Was your AF late?
> 
> When's your due date? X
> 
> :D I guess you're right OP. Super surreal! I wanted to take another test just to be sure. I just took a second one and got the same BFP!
> Going to make an appt. to confirm with the OB/GYN too. I guess, it's like we've been trying so hard, that now that it's happened, I don't want to jinx anything.
> 
> Yes, AF was late, but my cycles have been anywhere from 25-30 days long since I got off the pill. Most recently though, my cycles were 25days, 25 days, 27 days. I took the early HPT (up to 6 days early) and stuff every day since CD23. Nothing. Today was finally CD29. Biggest tipoff to me though, was that my breasts were NOT sore or tender, which they always are before AF is due.
> 
> Yes, trying to think of how I want to tell DH, though I'm so tempted to drive to his work and tell him! How did you tell your OH?
> 
> Oh! And Due Date is 12/25/12! Christmas!Click to expand...

Christmas day! :happydance::happydance:

Just hand him the test when he walks in! :haha:

So happy for you. Hopefully J will get her well deserved bfp soon and we'll all have our babes v soon - how weird is that?!


----------



## sweetie888

LoL Amanda! I thought about that...just leaving the test on the bathroom sink and let him see it for himself! hahah

Thanks and DEFINITELY we'll all be rooting for you J to get your BFP soon!


----------



## amandas

So sweetie, how did you tell him in the end? What was his reaction? x


----------



## j1405

Ommmgggg sweetie!!!!!! Wow!! So so happy for you!! Its like raining bfp's in this thread!!!!! :D you ladies, you are so blessed to have gotten ur bfp's! Wow..

Wel will try my best this month ladies and thanks for ur support! And this can become a bump buddie thread now, I intend of joining u ladies SOON!! 

Can't wait to hear how the first month will be treating you all!! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

J - I know you'll get yours v soon too. Remember to relax this month, dtd every other day and think happy thoughts :) just seen you mood is sad :( hope you're ok :hug:

This could just be a chat thread for us now, mixed with a bit of ttc and pregnancy :)

Sweetie - how are you? How's your dh?!

Felt sooo sick this morning before leaving for work :( had to sit down and wait half am hour. Seeing my on Monday x


----------



## sweetie888

Ditto J :hugs: Hope you aren't too sad. Your turn is next! I think someone else said this too, but I think we dtd the least this month, and I was the least worried/thinking about it because we were going to have fun at Coachella. I also liked OP's reflexology thing. I did the massage ting one day (though it was after OV) but I think there is something to it! 

Thanks guys! I told DH by wrapping up one of the tests in a bracelet box, wrapped in Christmas paper. And I also have been saving a little "letters in a bottle" thing and wrote a little letter on one scroll, "coming to you in December" on another, and ""Guess Who's Going to be a Dad?" on the 3rd. 
He basically looked pretty stunned, and just said, "OMG, we did it!" and gave me a kiss. Seemed a little shocked, though I hear from other friends that their hubbies had pretty similar reactions, even though they were TTC.

Now comes the TRYING TO HIDE IT part! DH immediately thought, people are going to know right away this weekend. We have 3 birthday parties to go to, and if I don't drink, everyone will guess right away. I have to admit it's a scary thought, that's how I've pretty much "knew" about a lot of my friends who were preggers! 2 of them on the same day they found out too! I guess, our friends are all a bunch of drinkers, so it's too obvious. :drunk:


----------



## sweetie888

OP & Amanda - Have you guys been to the Dr. to confirm yet? I went to my Dr. yesterday b/c I am coming down with bronchitis. She said there was no need for them to do a pregnancy test since "there's no way you can cheat" the at-home ones. She told me to make an appt. with the OB/GYN and they won't see me until 8 weeks. Just wondered if that's the same where you guys are?


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> OP & Amanda - Have you guys been to the Dr. to confirm yet? I went to my Dr. yesterday b/c I am coming down with bronchitis. She said there was no need for them to do a pregnancy test since "there's no way you can cheat" the at-home ones. She told me to make an appt. with the OB/GYN and they won't see me until 8 weeks. Just wondered if that's the same where you guys are?

In the uk we see our gp and he refers us to a midwife (like an ob I think) who takes history- sets up scan and does antenatal and prenatal care.

My appt on Monday, my dr will be so happy for us as he knows we've wanted this a while.

Aw what a lovely surprise for your dh! My DP was the very happy but seemed v shocked too even though it was planned. After a few days he got used to the idea but just said he's worried I'll lose the baby so doesn't want to get too excited, which is understandable.

As for telling people, we've both told our best friends and that's it! I haven't told my family yet - not sure why. Was thinking about telling them all together when I've had my first scan at about 7/8 weeks so I can show them the pic. But if I get ill I will tell them before. I definitely wouldn't tell all friends now as if it didnt last one would then have to announce the loss which would be horrible. I'm waiting til 12 week scan to announce to all our friends, extended family 

X


----------



## sweetie888

OP - Yeah, I think DH thinks the same thing. He thinks it's just so early "anything can happen". Like if I cough too hard, I could lose it (which the Dr. did actually tell me coughing too much can cause m/c). We definitely DON'T want to tell anyone yet. I would ideally like to wait the first trimester, I'm just saying it will be so easy for us to be "outted" at social gatherings.


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> OP - Yeah, I think DH thinks the same thing. He thinks it's just so early "anything can happen". Like if I cough too hard, I could lose it (which the Dr. did actually tell me coughing too much can cause m/c). We definitely DON'T want to tell anyone yet. I would ideally like to wait the first trimester, I'm just saying it will be so easy for us to be "outted" at social gatherings.

What?!? Now I'm not coughing for 12 weeks ever! :haha:

Luckily I've never been a big alcohol drinker so me not drinking isn't a big giveaway. I'd hate to be lured outed before I was ready to tell.

I was saying to my DP, I'd like to tell my whole family together at a dinner or something, maybe when I've got a scan pick from 7weeks or something, make it special. What about you?


----------



## amandas

Hi all,

Well I phoned the gp today and have an appt for Tuesday. I think we then get a midwife appt for about 6 weeks? OP do you have a scan at 7/8 weeks? We only have our first scan down here at 12 weeks. When do ou get scanned Sweetie? I'm so nervous as well that something could happen, we've been waiting so long for this. 

I still keep having to remind myself it's real! Dh has gone on his stag do so I haven't even got him to chat to about it as he's in Barcelona! We're going on hol with some friends in May when I'll be 8 weeks so we'll have to tell them. Other than that we don't plan to tell anyone til 12 weeks. I'm with you sweetie on the drinking thing, I don't drink loads but it will be noticed if I don't drink at all when out. And dh doesn't drink so I can't even pretend to be designated driver! We've got a wedding in a couple of weeks to go to. Luckily not the day, cos there would be no excuse for not drinking the wine! But in the evening I'm thinking of drinking lemonade and hoping people think its gin! 

When I was preg last time, a friend and I had had the conversation about not drinking so many times. So when we were going round for dinner, I was really sneaky! I bought a bottle of non-alcoholic wine and decanted some of it into an empty wine bottle. I then took that round and said I had it left over and thought I'd bring it to use it up (and gave them a full bottle too!). So I had the 'left over' wine and managed to make it last all night! They never guessed! :winkwink::winkwink: I was so determined no one would work it out lol!

Hope you're doing ok J. :hugs: from me too. Are ou going to get a different thermometer this month?


----------



## amandas

Having said that, we will tell our parents early, probably next week sometime.

Oh and I'm definitely not coughing ever again!!


----------



## sweetie888

ahaha! don't mean to scare you girls with the coughing thing. But the Dr. told me try not to use the antibiotics for the bronchitis. And when I asked her "can coughing too much cause a m/c" she nodded and said "yes". So what's a girl to do? Don't take meds and don't cough? Mind you, I've been a coughing machine all week, so hope that bean is extra sticky!

Amanda - I get scanned the first time at 8 weeks too. They have me meet a nurse practitioner first, then I get and u/s two days later from the Dr. It all seems so far away still, I imagine I'll be POAS regularly just to make sure "it's still there" in between now and then! :)

Great tip on the wine bottle thing! I think the first party in the daytime I might get away with not drinking. But the 2nd party has my SIL and DH's really good friend, and both are HUGE WINOS! I mean, they never let me get away with an empty glass, and always always always pouring wine! So that's the tricky one. I'm going to try and say I'm on antibiotics, but wish me luck!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I still poas yesterday! :haha:


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm not sure but most of my friends seem to get a scan at 7/8 weeks then another at 12? I wouldn't mind waiting until 12 weeks as it'll look like a baby then


----------



## amandas

Ah you two will both get your scans a month before me! 

Well having quite a chilled weekend. Dh is still in Barcelona, although he'd rather be home. I think that as we only got our bfp the day before he went, he really wants to be home for the weekend together. He comes back tomorrow eve which will be nice, so we can actually chat about it!

How are all you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## sweetie888

Hope your hubby is back and spending quality time with you Amanda!

I had a terrible time going to two of the 3 parties yesterday. Coughing fits ridiculously, I could barely breathe at night. Finally had to succumb and take the antibiotics. FX'd it's ok. I can't imagine coughing so much I'm throwing up could be good for the body. 
Trying to take it easy today. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## amandas

Hi Sweetie, how are you feeling now? Hope the antibiotics have helped the cough? It might be worth you taking some probiotics too? I think the main prob with antibiotics is that they kill all the good bacteria, as well as all the bad. So that then leaves you more susceptible to catching other things as you haven't got the good bacteria to fight the bugs. So some good bacteria may help? 

How did your gp appt go OP? Hope all is well with you. Did you get a midwife appt booked?

J, it must be bd time again soon I'm thinking?! How have your temps been? Did you decide to get another thermometer in the end? Good luck with it all this month :hugs:

I saw the gp today. It turns out that we don't get to see the midwife til nearer 10 weeks. But we go on hol between 8-9 weeks so they agreed to see me before then. 

It's been nice to have dh back! For obvious reasons and it also means I don't have to do the dishwasher!! Ha ha! 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## amandas

J, just had a quick look at your chart. It looks like you must just have quite a low bbt in general. So this month you'll be able to see how it goes up, even if it still seems low. Looks like you're better at remembering to do it than me!


----------



## j1405

Hi amanda,

yip seems my bbt is just on the low side. i do have a different thermometer than last month.

i should o in a week so will do smep this month! i'm going to take progesterone cream after o to see if it helps with my temps and make my lp longer!

glad its going well with you!! are you having any more symptoms?? i'm trying with the bbt thing hey.. i'm determined to catch that egg this month ;)


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> Hi amanda,
> 
> yip seems my bbt is just on the low side. i do have a different thermometer than last month.
> 
> i should o in a week so will do smep this month! i'm going to take progesterone cream after o to see if it helps with my temps and make my lp longer!
> 
> glad its going well with you!! are you having any more symptoms?? i'm trying with the bbt thing hey.. i'm determined to catch that egg this month ;)

Glad you got a different thermometer J! We're all here rooting for you to catch that egg this month! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> j1405 said:
> 
> 
> Hi amanda,
> 
> yip seems my bbt is just on the low side. i do have a different thermometer than last month.
> 
> i should o in a week so will do smep this month! i'm going to take progesterone cream after o to see if it helps with my temps and make my lp longer!
> 
> glad its going well with you!! are you having any more symptoms?? i'm trying with the bbt thing hey.. i'm determined to catch that egg this month ;)
> 
> Glad you got a different thermometer J! We're all here rooting for you to catch that egg this month! :)Click to expand...

:happydance: me too! I'm praying for J to catch that egg. Just relax and bd, the smep is basically what I did without knowing!

I have to wait 12 weeks to see baby, but I prefer it that way rather than not see much. Feeling pretty good still, boobs aren't sore or anything. How are you girls getting on?

X


----------



## amandas

I think we were virtually smep too last month, but without the extra banker bd after o! :dust: for you is month J! 

I keep symptom spotting but not really sure if I'm just imaging it all! Ha ha! My boobs are definitely more tender than normal. I also look really bloated! I'm not sure how I'm going to get to 12 weeks without anyone guessing, when I think I look about 5 months already!! I get really bloated before af is due and it has just stayed. It probably hasn't helped that my plan was to diet this month after eating loads of junk and chocolate around Easter. But obviously can't diet now! Having said that probably didn't need half the yorkie bar that I just ate! A couple of times I've wondered if i've felt a bit nauseous, but actually I think I'm just imagining it! Not sure when morning sickness starts? I know with my lo I used to get nauseous in the evenings up until about 13 weeks, but can't remember when it started. 

Work has been pretty hectic this week which has kept me busy. It's funny, cos we're being restructured at work and I spoke to my boss last week (before getting the bfp) about the possibility of increasing my hours and/or applying for a senior post. We had our preference forms through today and I thought about writing that and decided that I have no interest in extra hours or senior post now at all! I just want to get the next 8 months over with, with no extra stress! :coffee:

How are you both Sweetie and OP? Any symptoms at all?


----------



## sweetie888

:dust::dust::dust: for J!

I went back to the Dr. today - I've been getting almost 20 asthma attacks a day. Can't even sleep in increments longer than 30 min. each night. Before, when I've called the nurse said I couldn't use the inhaler, couldn't take Benedryl, etc. Even when I've looked online it's all conflicting and scary info! Finally went in today and the part-time Doc said I can and should use my inhaler. I just wish the nurse would have confirmed that on the phone a few days ago. Ah - the "business" of medicine...

Symptoms-wise, I've been VERY bloated and VERY gassy! And I have to pee like every 20-30 min.! DH said it could be because how much water I've been drinking and all the air I've been gulping from my asthma. So... symptoms of pregnancy or of the bronchitis is a bit hard to tell apart. My boobs were starting to feel more tender yesterday, and I SWEAR they look a bit fuller since a few days ago. Not bra cup size bigger or anything, but almost like spreading out towards the sides? :huh: lol

I drink A LOT of Iced Tea usually (it was my tradeoff when I quit drinking Coke years ago). The last two days I have been CRAVING caffeine since I haven't had any since I found out. I've even found myself craving espresso! I don't know how regular coffee-junkies do it when they find out they're preggers?


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm so bloated and gassy too! Awful! Peeing loads and waking up to pee too. Boobs are sore when touched and feeling quite tender today. I get hungry every hour too! :haha:


----------



## sweetie888

I was dreaming of how to decorate the nursery last night. Though it's not anything particularly new, since I've been thinking up ideas ever since we bought the house a year and a half ago. But now I guess I feel like it's more of a reality, and I planned out the perfect nursery if we have a boy now. If we have a girl - oh boy! I might break the bank with all the cute ideas! But I already bought a zebra print rug (before we got preggers) that will be used regardless if it's a boy a girl. I was thinking how I have to rearrange all my stuff since the room is currently a "catch-all" for all my stuff that has nowhere else to go at the moment. I guess I'm definitely in a "nesting" mood!

How are all you ladies doing?

J - Hope you're feeling good this week! Are you doing EPO and Green Tea? How are your temps going? 

Amanda & OP - Any morning sickness? I wonder when that starts?

Hope everyone's having a good week! DH is off to ski again this weekend, so I will be home alone. May be online a lot?


----------



## amandas

FFS so annoyed, just typed out a really long reply to you all and my stupid computer froze and lost it all :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Agggghhhh! My memory is shocking at the moment, is that a preg symptom?!!? Now I have to try to remember what I said!

Um, symptoms still the same, sore and bigger boobs, eating more, very bloated and windy! :blush:

How are you feeling now Sweetie? Have your cough and asthma improved now you can use your inhaler? Hope you have a relaxing weekend with dh away. What are your nursery plans?

Any sickness for you yet OP? I was doing a bit of reading last night which said that the symptoms for this stage are sore boobs, nausea and fatigue. I actually went to bed at 8pm last night cos I was so tired!! :sleep: That's so unlike me!

Temps still looking low J. Looks like you're getting near o day! I'm sure you're going to catch that little egg this month! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## amandas

Ps I wrote a lot more the first time! Just shows how much waffle there was first time round!! Lol!


----------



## amandas

Oh and also wrote about caffeine too. I'm on decaf tea now completely. I've had a couple of queries when I turned up to a friends for a cuppa and brought by own tea bag! I just said that ive realised that caffeine doesnt agree with me! Not sure if she bought it or not!!


----------



## amandas

Looks like I spoke too soon. I've felt really queasy all day today! It's weird, I was actually wanting to feel sick to make it feel more real, but now it's here I'm wishing it away again!


----------



## sweetie888

Awww Amanda.... well, have something with Ginger - that helps with nausea.

That's a really god idea about saying "caffeine is not agreeing with me". I can always say it keeps me up at night. I hadn't thought about that before. 

The asthma and coughing are much better under control now with the inhaler, thanks! Everyone keeps asking me "did you take the cough syrup with Codine", "did you take Advair or Singulair"? Those are both correct and best treatment options, but on the no-no list of medicines. So I just have to tell them the Dr. is stingy with those prescriptions. 

How are you doing J? Is it O time? Hope you have a great weekend ahead! ;)

How are you OP?


----------



## sweetie888

Oh! About the nursery... it's already painted yellow (since we moved in the house a year and half ago, and I just needed to paint it). Yellow seemed neutral...

I bought a zebra print rug, so if we have a boy, I will do a Safari/Adventurer kind of room.

If we have a girl, I might want to repaint the room to be more glam and romantic.

I was reading a post about "when you start buying things" the other day and one reply mentioned she started buying diapers whenever they were on sale and slowly stocking up during the whole pregnancy! I thought that was a genius idea since everyone complains about how expensive diapers are! I might start looking for diaper coupons! Just thought I'd share! :)


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Okay, admission time. I've been lurking this thread for awhile now :dohh:
I started reading for the Zinc info in the begninning and I kinda got hooked on you guys. Heh.:haha:
So first off, Congrats to you 3 and your BFPs! (I got excited with you when I read your BFP posts.)

I just wanted to comment on Sweetie's post about diapers. My brother did this when he was expecting his first child. He bought 3-4 boxes when they were on sale up until the baby was born. I think his stock pile lasted him for quiet some time, but that was 6 years ago and I've slept A LOT since then :haha:
Plus, diaper coupons are plentiful. I use coupons when I do my regular grocery shopping and I swear I see at least 10 coupons for baby related items...or maybe I'm just noticing because I'm TTC, heh.

Baby dust to J1405!:dust:


----------



## amandas

Hi MrsSpurbeck, as you will already know I was a lurker on here too! I jusqt looked at your chart, do you just have to wait now for af to show? Do you have a really long cycle, or are you irregular? It looks like you have been ttc since about the same time we started too. Good luck!

Sweetie, I can tell you are so going to love getting the nursery ready! Do you plan to find out the sex at the scan? Good idea re buying nappies and things in stages, although I'm not going to buy anything until at least 12 weeks cos I'm too scared of jinxing it. I don't really like ginger! Hoping it was just a one day thing and goes away tomorrow! (wishful thinking?!). I was reading a website which says nausea usually starts about 6 weeks.


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Ohmigosh...don't even get me started on my cycles. Anyway, yes I have VERY irregular cycles. I went on BC when I was 17 and was on it for 4ish years. My cycles were jacked up before then, going 3-4 months with no AF. While on BC I became very regulated. I could count down to the hour when AF would show. I got off BC (because I moved to a different state) early 2010, I had ONE period that whole year. But since I wasn't TTC I didn't bother with it. We started TTC in March 2011 and before going to the DR I had a very VERY light AF once. I went to the DR in September last year and found out I had VERY high testosterone levels (about 3 times higher than they should be) and so I took care of that. That worked for about 2 months. I had a period in September, very heavy and long (2 weeks) then exactly one month later I had another period, this one lasting 5-6 days with normal bleeding. That was the last AF I've had. Starting late January I've had heavy spotting every 2 weeks. (all BFN by the way). 
I went to my first gyno in March and he gave me a script for Clomid and wait for AF. Well that's when my spotting stopped. That was over a month ago. FF gave me cross hairs on March 27 (the day before I went to the gyno) and I was hoping that this was my BFP coming to me. I get 15 days past supposed OV and nothing. No AF no BFP...but I never got my bloodwork results back. So after harassing the gyno for 2 straight weeks I got my results...normal. :shrug:
So I have an appt. with a NEW gyno on Tuesday...



That stinkin' Clomid is taunting me.

So to answer amanda...I have no idea what I'm waiting on :growlmad:


----------



## sweetie888

MrsSpurbeck said:


> Okay, admission time. I've been lurking this thread for awhile now :dohh:
> I started reading for the Zinc info in the begninning and I kinda got hooked on you guys. Heh.:haha:
> So first off, Congrats to you 3 and your BFPs! (I got excited with you when I read your BFP posts.)
> 
> I just wanted to comment on Sweetie's post about diapers. My brother did this when he was expecting his first child. He bought 3-4 boxes when they were on sale up until the baby was born. I think his stock pile lasted him for quiet some time, but that was 6 years ago and I've slept A LOT since then :haha:
> Plus, diaper coupons are plentiful. I use coupons when I do my regular grocery shopping and I swear I see at least 10 coupons for baby related items...or maybe I'm just noticing because I'm TTC, heh.
> 
> Baby dust to J1405!:dust:

Hi MrsSpurbeck! Nice to meet you! And yay for not being a lurker anymore:thumbup:! Yeah, if I'm going to be a mom, I'll have to be much better at using coupons. I'm really terrible at it - will even go into stores with the coupon or have it on the items and forget to use the coupons! Then I think do I go back just to get the $1.00 or $0.50 off, but think the gas will cost me more than that. But I really do need to learn to use coupons more. 

My FIL is an extreme couponer though and we get a lot supplies when we go to his house so I have shelf system in the garage where I stockpile things *that was totally inspired from the Extreme Couponer show*.


----------



## sweetie888

amandas said:


> Hi MrsSpurbeck, as you will already know I was a lurker on here too! I jusqt looked at your chart, do you just have to wait now for af to show? Do you have a really long cycle, or are you irregular? It looks like you have been ttc since about the same time we started too. Good luck!
> 
> Sweetie, I can tell you are so going to love getting the nursery ready! Do you plan to find out the sex at the scan? Good idea re buying nappies and things in stages, although I'm not going to buy anything until at least 12 weeks cos I'm too scared of jinxing it. I don't really like ginger! Hoping it was just a one day thing and goes away tomorrow! (wishful thinking?!). I was reading a website which says nausea usually starts about 6 weeks.

Oh yeah and :dust::dust::dust: and good luck this cycle MrsSpurbeck! :)

Amanda - I would have been okay to not find out the sex until he/she is born, but DH is totally deadset against that idea. I DO want to keep it a surprise and have a small "Gender Reveal" party at our home for some close friends and our families. Do you know about these Gender Reveal parties? The U/S tech or Dr. will write the gender on a piece of paper, seal it in an envelope. Then you can take it or have someone you trust take it to a baker to make a blue or pink filling inside your cake/cupcake/cookies OR have a friend get blue or pink balloons in a big box. Then you open the box or cut into the cake/eat cupcake ALL at the same time and find out what it will be! Can you tell I'm a little excited for that? :happydance: And DEF excited about decorating for a nursery! But you are smart and probably right about not buying anything (diapers included) until after the 12 week mark. And I don't want to have to explain about why I have diapers when we're not telling anyone yet. Have you told anyone yet?

P.S. The Ginger supplements I get are in a caplet form. Just take with water and you don't taste it.


----------



## sweetie888

MrsSpurbeck said:


> Ohmigosh...don't even get me started on my cycles. Anyway, yes I have VERY irregular cycles. I went on BC when I was 17 and was on it for 4ish years. My cycles were jacked up before then, going 3-4 months with no AF. While on BC I became very regulated. I could count down to the hour when AF would show. I got off BC (because I moved to a different state) early 2010, I had ONE period that whole year. But since I wasn't TTC I didn't bother with it. We started TTC in March 2011 and before going to the DR I had a very VERY light AF once. I went to the DR in September last year and found out I had VERY high testosterone levels (about 3 times higher than they should be) and so I took care of that. That worked for about 2 months. I had a period in September, very heavy and long (2 weeks) then exactly one month later I had another period, this one lasting 5-6 days with normal bleeding. That was the last AF I've had. Starting late January I've had heavy spotting every 2 weeks. (all BFN by the way).
> I went to my first gyno in March and he gave me a script for Clomid and wait for AF. Well that's when my spotting stopped. That was over a month ago. FF gave me cross hairs on March 27 (the day before I went to the gyno) and I was hoping that this was my BFP coming to me. I get 15 days past supposed OV and nothing. No AF no BFP...but I never got my bloodwork results back. So after harassing the gyno for 2 straight weeks I got my results...normal. :shrug:
> So I have an appt. with a NEW gyno on Tuesday...
> 
> 
> 
> That stinkin' Clomid is taunting me.
> 
> So to answer amanda...I have no idea what I'm waiting on :growlmad:

Oh that sucks about the irregular cycles. :(
My gf had REALLY irregular cycles too. They TTC for a year because her cycles and periods were so irregular, she could never pinpoint her ovulation. She was finally going to start IUI and on the day they were going to do it, did some bloodwork and found out she was OV that day. Dr. sent her home to do it the natural way and she conceived! Have you looked into Clear Blue Fertility Monitor? I wonder if that helps with irregular cycles?

Also - I totally understand about irregular cycles. In HS I would get my period for like 2 1/2 weeks, spot for 1-2 weeks, and get period again. I literally had to wear a pad or pantiliner every single day for over a year. It finally got better to where I was just having like 2 week periods. I didn't want to go on the pill then because it would have stunted my growth. 
I started BC when I was 20 and was on it the entire time except for a few months before my wedding when I was trying to lose weight, until I was 32. The last half a year before I went off BC, I thought I didn't even get my period for 4 months straight. Dr. checked me out and said I'd been on BC so long, I just had such a light period it was like spotting that never even made it down to be visible! I think that's why my cycles were still never a consistent # of days each month. 

Sorry I wrote a whole book!


----------



## j1405

Hi ladies!!!

Going well with me.. Gearing up for o!! Started opk's and bd'ing so I'm thinkin I'll o anytime from tuesday.. Then its lotsa bd'ing!! 

My oh told me the same thing abt the diapers yesterday.. Haha! He also said once I get preggers we should buy a box or 2 each month.. And it makes sense, I mean 9 months from now it will be more expensive!! So no harm in stocking up!

Glad u ladies aren't having major setbacks with the symptoms yet! Anyone have strong cramping still? I heard somewhere that when u get preggers u are more forgetfull (the preggy brain) lol bcoz less oxygen travels to ur brain and more towards the baby.. Somethin like that!!

We'll my temps are still on the low side, but lookin good! And I'm taking my multivits, green tea and fertile cm!

Will see how this month goes! And thanks ALLOT for all the support!! U ladies are the best xx

And sweetie, ur nursery idea sover is great! Holding thumbs its a boy! ;)


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Going well with me.. Gearing up for o!! Started opk's and bd'ing so I'm thinkin I'll o anytime from tuesday.. Then its lotsa bd'ing!!
> 
> My oh told me the same thing abt the diapers yesterday.. Haha! He also said once I get preggers we should buy a box or 2 each month.. And it makes sense, I mean 9 months from now it will be more expensive!! So no harm in stocking up!
> 
> Glad u ladies aren't having major setbacks with the symptoms yet! Anyone have strong cramping still? I heard somewhere that when u get preggers u are more forgetfull (the preggy brain) lol bcoz less oxygen travels to ur brain and more towards the baby.. Somethin like that!!
> 
> We'll my temps are still on the low side, but lookin good! And I'm taking my multivits, green tea and fertile cm!
> 
> Will see how this month goes! And thanks ALLOT for all the support!! U ladies are the best xx
> 
> And sweetie, ur nursery idea sover is great! Holding thumbs its a boy! ;)

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
A week's worth of baby dust for you J! :) Better get to stretching and shag with a purpose! ;) Do you stay in bed after BD? I always tried to stay in bed, with my hips propped up by a pillow underneath, for at least 30 min. 
I've read 15 min. is good enough for the :spermy: to get to where they need to be, but I was so intent on staying in as long as possible. Sometimes I would keep my legs straight up in the air or propped up against the top of the headboard. Crazy things that "might" have worked, but I was willing to do just about anything to get knocked up! ;) Good luck!!!!


P.S. My previous thing about "Gender Reveal Party"... I just read a whole long thread on The Bump about them, with almost everyone screaming how TACKY TACKY TACKY they are, and that NO ONE cares about what gender baby you have. So I guess I will reconsider since it seems to be such a frowned-upon thing. And I had to learn what things like AW and FFS means. Not very nice things at all. So glad you ladies here at BnB are so much nicer! :)


----------



## amandas

Aw sweetie, don't worry about what other people think. Tbh I've never heard of a gender reveal party, but you said it would only be for close friends and family anyway, so if you like the idea then go for it. I've never heard of AW either so had to look it up. That's awful, I can't believe people would write that. Having a baby is such a special thing and finding out the gender, either beforehand, or on the day is such a special time too. If you want to share that moment with your friends/family, then just ignore what others say about it :hugs:

We've told both sets of parents now, and also another couple who have been ttc at the same time. We're going on hol with them at 8weeks so they'd need to know by then anyway, when I insist they carry my suitcase for me! Ha ha! Have you told anyone?

J, have a fun week! :winkwink: And as sweetie said too, get that bum in the air afterwards!!! Glad you said that pg affects memory cos I keep forgetting all sorts of things at the moment!

MrsS, sounds like you've had a right old time of it. Good luck at your appt on 
Tuesday, hope they can sort something out for you!


----------



## j1405

I try to bd at night mostly for the reason that I don't have to get up at all, and I put a pillow under my butt as well!! So doin that again for sure!

Sweetie, I agree, I think a gender reveal party is great! Its special and its just for close friends and since u guys like parties, I'm sure ur friends will love it!!! 

Going to do lots of SWI ;)


----------



## sweetie888

We haven't told anyone we know yet. But I'm like itching to tell people so I've told the dress shop girls (while shopping for the bridesmaid dress) and yesterday a preggers lady and her mom that were sitting next to me at lunch (I was by myself). So I think I'm starting just to tell strangers for sheer need to let it out!:haha:

J - Glad to hear I'm not the only one who tried the pillow thing! Wishing you lots of :sex: and :dust: this week! ;)


----------



## j1405

check it out ladies..... yay!! let the :sex::sex::sex: begin!!!!
 



Attached Files:







dsc04660.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> check it out ladies..... yay!! let the :sex::sex::sex: begin!!!!

Woohoo!! Awesome hun :happydance: did you bd yesterday? Make sure you do it for the next couple of nights until your temps go up.

Did you buy a bbt thermometer?

Got everything crossed for a January baby for you :flower:


----------



## j1405

we bd'd yesterday morning! so will bd tonight and for the next 3 days!! i'm soooo tempted to bd twice tomorrow... probably shouldn't right??

just like you op i got a smiley on cd 12!!! :happydance:

but zero cm :( :( i'm as dry as a bone!! and i'm taking my cough syrup as well... wil do preseed again i gues...


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just bd when you feel like it, dont push for more. I'd say do it today and tomorrow have a break then carry on every other day!

I didn't have much cm around ovulation either, just made sure we did lots of foreplay! I didn't use preseed the month i caught the egg x


----------



## ocean_pearl

I booked a private scan at 9 weeks as I can't wait until 12-14 weeks, can't wait, only 3 weeks to go until I see baby. Still doesn't feel real as I haven't seen anything


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> check it out ladies..... yay!! let the :sex::sex::sex: begin!!!!

Whoo hoo! :happydance: Wishing you much luck this week! :happydance:
I didn't have much CM either. We used Preseed every time it felt pretty good too. ;)


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> I booked a private scan at 9 weeks as I can't wait until 12-14 weeks, can't wait, only 3 weeks to go until I see baby. Still doesn't feel real as I haven't seen anything

I know right? I have to catch myself from not eating certain things or just forgetting about it sometimes. I'm eagerly awaiting the scan too!


----------



## ocean_pearl

What are your symptoms sweetie?

At 6 weeks exactly, I woke up this morning and felt fine, however once I got up I felt very sick and couldn't even fnish one slice of toast, usually I polish off 2. 

Peeing loads, every 30 mins at least.

Sooo tired! Been going to bed at 8.30pm every night!

Mega bitch and snappy a lot. Damn hormones! DP sulks whenever I snap hehe

My boobs are bigger and nipples are def bigger! The spots around nips are more pronounced too. Boobs are tingly and sore to touch.

DP keeps saying, why are you so tired? Why are you eating so much? Grrr hello I'm growing a human being here!! He's convinced I'm going to be fat even though I'm 110lbs and 5'3 idiot.


----------



## j1405

thanks ladies xx will do the next 2 days and see how oh feels on wednesday!! 

yay for getting a scan earlier op!! where i live we are lucky.. they will do our first scan at 8 weeks :)


----------



## sweetie888

We went to a dinner party yesterday and of course I was the only person not drinking so my friend yells out "are you PREGNANT?!" and I had to deny it and we had to say it was because I'm still sick. DH later said "there's no way you're going to be able to get away with hiding it for 12 weeks. Next time you don't drink, they'll know." Which is true, but then I told him, I have to tell my sister and other BFF first before any of our other friends find out. And then shouldn't we tell our parents and his sister first? But DH's parents are on a cruise for another 6 weeks! Doesn't seem right to not let them know before my parents and our friends, but too informal to tell them by email? 

Also, just found out from DH that he can't make it to my first OB appt. OR the first ultrasound. :( Tried to reschedule with the Dr.'s office but they want to do it that week. She had to ask the Dr. if I could move it up or back a week, and they told her "it's not much to see the first U/S sound he doesn't really need to be there." I guess I'm flying solo to my first two appts.


----------



## j1405

That sucks sweetie that u need to go to the first ones alone :( I guess 12 weeks can get pretty long amongst friends who are already suspicious! 

Just a question sweetie, how much preseed did u guys use?


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> What are your symptoms sweetie?
> 
> At 6 weeks exactly, I woke up this morning and felt fine, however once I got up I felt very sick and couldn't even fnish one slice of toast, usually I polish off 2.
> 
> Peeing loads, every 30 mins at least.
> 
> Sooo tired! Been going to bed at 8.30pm every night!
> 
> Mega bitch and snappy a lot. Damn hormones! DP sulks whenever I snap hehe
> 
> My boobs are bigger and nipples are def bigger! The spots around nips are more pronounced too. Boobs are tingly and sore to touch.
> 
> DP keeps saying, why are you so tired? Why are you eating so much? Grrr hello I'm growing a human being here!! He's convinced I'm going to be fat even though I'm 110lbs and 5'3 idiot.

Sorry OP - I don't know how I missed this post yesterday!
Yay for 6 weeks! DH told me yesterday he was surprised I haven't been nauseous on throwing up yet. I told him that doesn't usually start till 6 weeks, so looks like you are right on schedule OP! ;) 

I've been feeling tired earlier too, but it's hard for me to go to sleep. Actually the peeing and gassiness has gotten a lot better with my bronchitis mostly gone. I guess it was all the coughing and wheezing! But I am getting up to pee like 2-3 times a night!

Food-wise is weird. I usually have a pretty good appetite, LOVE food, and always have an idea of what I want to eat. But since we got the positive HPT, I haven't really had much of an appetite. I don't really want to finish my food or even eat. But then I get to a point where I'm starving so I just have to eat something. The only thing that's been strange is that I've wanted/craved hamburger twice in one week!?!? I don't even typically eat hamburgers every month! When I told DH he said " That's MY kid!" 

Was actually reading up on all the foods we should eat now and what special nutrients are needed yesterday. Apparently I don't get enough calcium or iron so I will be working on those.

My boobs are weirding me out big time! The areolea is bigger and my nipples are always "at attention" now! Yesterday DH said they are definitely bigger (but I think just fuller) and firmer. I don't need a new bra size yet, but I think that will happen in the first trimester, which is shocking. 

And omg - you're tiny! You'll probably be all belly OP! Your OH should not make you feel self conscious about gaining weight! It's all for baby and you will probably need to gain more since you're so skinny to begin with!


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> That sucks sweetie that u need to go to the first ones alone :( I guess 12 weeks can get pretty long amongst friends who are already suspicious!
> 
> Just a question sweetie, how much preseed did u guys use?


Hi J! 
Oh, I was always SUPER generous with the Preseed. :winkwink:
I think the instructions said to use up to line 3 or 4 but I would always fill it to the last line. The overachiever in me thought more must be better right?


----------



## j1405

ok, thanks sweetie!!


and yes omg op you are tiny!! my brothers wife is as tiny as you and she was absolutely BEAUTIFULL when she was pregnant! it really looked like she swallowed a watermelon! :lol: 

and she ate loads but never really picked up allot of weight! i'm skinny as well so i'm hoping i will look as good as she did as well!! :)


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> ok, thanks sweetie!!
> 
> 
> and yes omg op you are tiny!! my brothers wife is as tiny as you and she was absolutely BEAUTIFULL when she was pregnant! it really looked like she swallowed a watermelon! :lol:
> 
> and she ate loads but never really picked up allot of weight! i'm skinny as well so i'm hoping i will look as good as she did as well!! :)

:D love it! I'm not "skinny" but a size US 4. Which is big for other countries!
I just ordered my first maternity pieces online at Gilt.com right now! They have Ingrid & Isabel stuff on there right now so I got a Bella Band in black and in white, and a pair of black low rise leggings.


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> What are your symptoms sweetie?
> 
> At 6 weeks exactly, I woke up this morning and felt fine, however once I got up I felt very sick and couldn't even fnish one slice of toast, usually I polish off 2.
> 
> Peeing loads, every 30 mins at least.
> 
> Sooo tired! Been going to bed at 8.30pm every night!
> 
> Mega bitch and snappy a lot. Damn hormones! DP sulks whenever I snap hehe
> 
> My boobs are bigger and nipples are def bigger! The spots around nips are more pronounced too. Boobs are tingly and sore to touch.
> 
> DP keeps saying, why are you so tired? Why are you eating so much? Grrr hello I'm growing a human being here!! He's convinced I'm going to be fat even though I'm 110lbs and 5'3 idiot.
> 
> Sorry OP - I don't know how I missed this post yesterday!
> Yay for 6 weeks! DH told me yesterday he was surprised I haven't been nauseous on throwing up yet. I told him that doesn't usually start till 6 weeks, so looks like you are right on schedule OP! ;)
> 
> I've been feeling tired earlier too, but it's hard for me to go to sleep. Actually the peeing and gassiness has gotten a lot better with my bronchitis mostly gone. I guess it was all the coughing and wheezing! But I am getting up to pee like 2-3 times a night!
> 
> Food-wise is weird. I usually have a pretty good appetite, LOVE food, and always have an idea of what I want to eat. But since we got the positive HPT, I haven't really had much of an appetite. I don't really want to finish my food or even eat. But then I get to a point where I'm starving so I just have to eat something. The only thing that's been strange is that I've wanted/craved hamburger twice in one week!?!? I don't even typically eat hamburgers every month! When I told DH he said " That's MY kid!"
> 
> Was actually reading up on all the foods we should eat now and what special nutrients are needed yesterday. Apparently I don't get enough calcium or iron so I will be working on those.
> 
> My boobs are weirding me out big time! The areolea is bigger and my nipples are always "at attention" now! Yesterday DH said they are definitely bigger (but I think just fuller) and firmer. I don't need a new bra size yet, but I think that will happen in the first trimester, which is shocking.
> 
> And omg - you're tiny! You'll probably be all belly OP! Your OH should not make you feel self conscious about gaining weight! It's all for baby and you will probably need to gain more since you're so skinny to begin with!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, he's just worried I'll lose my figure I guess even though he can't talk with his beer belly :haha: 

I have the same thing with food, just not being very hungry most of the time and not fancying anything in particular then bam! Starving and dizzy!

I've been sticking to beige food mostly, jacket potatoes, pasta, chicken but lots of greens and veg. Porridge is great for ms too.e

Glad your coughing has calmed down, that sounded scary!:hugs:


j1405 said:


> ok, thanks sweetie!!
> 
> 
> and yes omg op you are tiny!! my brothers wife is as tiny as you and she was absolutely BEAUTIFULL when she was pregnant! it really looked like she swallowed a watermelon! :lol:
> 
> and she ate loads but never really picked up allot of weight! i'm skinny as well so i'm hoping i will look as good as she did as well!! :)

Ah thanks lovely :hugs: my sister was the same, all bump! I'm sure you'll be the same :hugs: glad you've been bding and timing looks great :thumbup:


----------



## amandas

Oooh J, looks like you are o'ing today! Happy :sex: My fingers are crossed for you that you catch that egg this month! Looks like you've timed it right and it will be interesting to see if your temp goes up tomorrow! 

Sweetie, wow you are tiny! Yesterday morning I said to dh that it looks like I've got a tiny bump! I haven't really but my bloatedness hasn't really gone down ever since af was due, and it looks like I've got a mini pot belly! Anyway I showed him my little 'bump' and he said 'it's just food'!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: Cheeky sod! Good luck hiding it from your friends re the drinking thing. We've got our first wedding Fri night so not sure how I'll hide not drinking then yet. Where were you reading about what nutrients we need?

How's the ms OP? I've never heard of the beige food thing! Does it help? I've been fancying quite bland food, fruit and veg and then plain carby stuff. I've felt better after that first initial day, but I find the nausea just suddenly comes and goes through the day. 

Symptoms-wise I haven't needed the toilet any more than usual, but think perhaps I need to be drinking more water so have upped it today. Boobs continue to be more tender. And I'm definitely more tired.

Just wondering when you ladies are planning on telling your work?


----------



## sweetie888

Ooh! Good luck with :sex: tonight J!:dust::dust::dust:

Here are some of the links I've been reading about what to eat and what not to eat:

https://www.babyzone.com/pregnancy/prenatal-care/pregnancy-diet_70338

https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/eating-well/week-11/big-nutrition-small-packages.aspx

https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/my-body/nutrition/what-not-to-eat-when-pregnant/

Amanda - I feel you on the bloat thing big time! 
And I'm not tiny at all. Just average I think. Today I went out and bought the Genie Bra at Target. A bunch of women recommended it on a post on The Bump. Very comfy, like a microfiber sportsbra, with cups. I'm "busting out" of a lot of my tops and bras already. So glad the Genie looks like it will grow with me for awhile and maybe baby too. But then, I suppose you would need a nursing bra? Eww... checked those out today too and they're not pretty! hahah

I'm not working at the moment so luckily I don't have to worry about that. When are you planning to let them know?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just checked the US to UK size so a size 6 in US is a size 8 so you are a perfect size sweetie, I want to put on weight and hoping pregnancy gives me more meat! 

I run my own company with my sister so I just have to tell her really. It's really hard work and I wish I could just rest especially during this sicky time.

Had a big panic attack last night, was horrible :( I've always had them but not as often anymore. Think I was just worrying about things.

J - hope you dtd as it looks like you ov'd! Good luck lovely x


----------



## j1405

hi ladies, looking at my temp today, it does not show that i o'd yet as there was no rise yet??

maybe only today then?? when i did opk yesterday, i got a smiley again and the 2nd line on that opk was very dark. the first day i got the smiley the 2nd line was light... so its very possible i could only o today right? i know you should not read the lines on the digital opk so i did a cheapy as well and both lines were very very dark...

will try dtd again tonight just for good measure and since my temps don't show a rise yet... hoping oh will be up for it... he's getting a little performance anxiety :( poor guy.. he feels very pressured and work stress is not helping so :( will have to see.


----------



## ocean_pearl

As you're not using a .00 thermometer it's very hard to pinpoint ovulation. Normal ones just show .0 and sometimes during ovulation it's a matter of a change of .02 so your thermometer wouldn't show it, hence why I said you should order the bbt one hun.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Choosing-a-thermometer.html

I think you ov'd on cd12 going by your opk and cm x


----------



## j1405

i did order the bbt one :) but it arrived only last week and i read once you start charting a cycle with a specific thermometer, you should continue with that one and not change to another.

is the rise not supposed to be 0.2 for celcius? i read on ff : The rise in temperature is usually about 0.4 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.2 degrees Celsius, but the rise may be as slight as 0.2 degrees Fahrenheit or 0.1 degrees Celsius or even less in some cases. Great variability is possible.

so i guess it is very possible that i o'd on cd 12!! that would actually be great so we can give the bd a rest for now! since my temps don't vary a great deal the slight rise might have been it but still should the rise not be above all the other temps?

i dunno hey...


----------



## ocean_pearl

I would've switched because you weren't near ovulation a week ago so wouldn't have made you miss it. I would keep bding but every other day for a few more days still just in case you haven't ov'd yet or until you get your crosshairs x


----------



## amandas

Those links are great Sweetie, thank you!

J, I would say that because you still got a pos opk yesterday any your temps haven't really gone up there's a possibility that you could have o'd last night or this morning. So if you can convince oh to bd just for one more night then that little egg may just still be lingering around waiting for the :spermy:! Your temp today at 36.1 is still only the lowest post o temp you got for last month. Having said that, I guess different thermometers can give different readings? But definitely think that one more banker night should do it! And then tell oh he can have some time off for good behaviour!! :winkwink:


----------



## amandas

Op, hope your panic attack wasnt too bad and you don't get any more :hugs:

Sweetie, just realised you said you're 5'3" so I guess you're in proportion! I'm nearly 5'10" so it's probably a good job I weigh more than you otherwise I'd look like a stick!!! I haven't needed to buy any new bras just yet but now only have a few that I can wear as the others are just too small. And yes nursing bras are sooooo unattractive!!

Not sure about when to tell work, our manager left last week and the new one doesn't start til next week. Don't really want to tell her too quickly but then at the same time I think she prob needs to know soonish. Hmmm, so many decisions!

Speaking of which, went and look round two nurseries this morning for my little boy. Can't decide which to go with! I'm having to plan it around when I'll have a new baby!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## sweetie888

J - I've gotten positive OPK smiley faces two days in a row before. May just mean you have a bigger window! I would try to get to :sex: today/tonight if you can! Isn't it funny how when TTC we have to try to convince OHs to BD? Despite what all the media would tell you about men wanting sex all the time, and women not wanting sex, I think it's the opposite! ;)

OP - That's great you get to work with your sister! Hasn't it been hard to keep it a secret from her? I know I'll have to tell my sister soon, but I really want to have the u/s pic first. I guess it doesn't feel real enough without the proof to show. Oh and I do hope you don't get any more panic attacks. Maybe try to think of images with you and baby to relax? I know I get super smiley and calm when I think of our future LO.

Amanda - You're welcome! I'm finding it hard to remember what I cannot eat on a daily basis. Things like and goat cheese, mmm, then I have proscuitto to remember I can't have those. And tuna? That's one I wouldn't have thought of as bad! I'm sure I'll get better at it when the belly grows.

How are you ladies doing with the M/S? I'm surprised it hasn't hit me yet! I had a small bit of nausea yesterday after I ate, but nothing too bad.

Amanda - Is your nursery for your boy for your existing son? Sorry if I don't remember if you mentioned it. How old is he and what is his name? Will your two kids have to share a nursery?


----------



## ocean_pearl

The ms hits at 6-8 weeks usually sweetie, I real, hope you dont get it. I'm constantly worrying about nibbling on little snacks to keep it away. It's so horrible combined with fatigue. The only positive is that means baby is sticking when you feel it. Apparently when the placenta takes over you feel less sick.

Thanks girls, I'm trying to not feel anxious - burning some mild oils and having baths. Being at work on my own is tough. I run a cafe so when I'm alone seerving food etc it's worrying for me.

Sweetie, I was so close to telling my sister today but she kept talking about people being pregnant so I didn't feel it was right time. I've invited all family over for a dinner soon at about 8 weeks so will tell then.

Amanda - thank you. I hope you figure out how to tell work, it's hard isn't it

X


----------



## amandas

Ah Sweetie, when I said nursery, I mean pre-school! He's called Luca and is just 2 1/2. I was originally planning that he'd start pre- school in January, which is when his free entitlement starts. But now I think that actually I'm going to start him in September because if he starts in Janaury I think he may feel pushed out by the baby. I want him to be settled before then. 

Nursery/room wise. We'll move Luca out of the room he's currently in and make a new bedroom for him. Then we can redecorate the nursery again as it needs it now. Not sure if we'll change it at all. We just did cream last time so it was neutral.

Oh and I'd completely forgotten about a tuna too until you just mentioned it!!

OP, it must be hard working alone in a cafe, especially with ms! Hopefully once you tell your sister, you may be able to take a back seat a little more? Or even if not then she will understand if she catches you sitting down for a few minutes! Although I guess it must add an extra pressure to telling her, because you may have to be looking at getting someone to replace you? I hope people don't order anything that makes you too queasy!

:dust: for J


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes the bacon and eggs make me feel ill. Yes that's what I'm worried about telling her as we'll have to get a replacement. I can't work there heavily pregnant on my own, my DP won't let me anyway as he doesn't like the thought of me alone. Neither do i. It's best I tell my family soon so I'm planning to at the dinner in a couple of weeks x


----------



## sweetie888

Oh Amanda! Luca is such a sweet name! You're so thoughtful about the timing of his nursery school! I guess I have heard that before, but more commonly just called pre-school in the States. 

OP - I think you can tell your sister the earliest. She will want to know and help alleviate some work from you I'm sure!


----------



## sweetie888

Ladies - I had SUCH a SCARE today! I went for one of my normal walks (which I haven't done since we found out that we're preggers). It's about 4-5 miles each way, where I stop for lunch at a cafe and then turn around and come back home. Well, I was having cramping on the last part of getting home and I thought it was because I had to pee, but was just holding it till I made it home. Got home and found that I had blood in my underwear (sorry if TMI?) I nearly broke out into tears immediately!:cry:
I called the OB's office right away and they asked me how much. I said maybe like 2-3 teaspoons worth of blood? They asked if that was spotting, and DH also thought that sounds like spotting. But to me, spotting means, you just see a couple of spots?
I haven't been bleeding anymore since then (about 2 hrs ago), but I am having cramping that comes and goes. Dr. sent me to a lab to get my blood drawn and Hcg (hormone) levels checked. Then I have to go and do it again on Friday so they can compare. Apparently the hormone levels should go up by 60-100% by then if the pregnancy is still fine. She said it's too early to check via ultrasound. 
I was having a major freak out and holding back the tears while calling DH about it. :sad2: He was very calm though and said it's a normal thing. And if it's meant to be, it will be. 
After reading a lot of similar situations online that make it sound somewhat normal, I feel a bit better, but won't feel safe until after my Friday blood results. :sad1: For now I've been told to take it easy, no housework, no walks, and try to lay down. Ugh! I don't know how I will handle the next two days.


----------



## amandas

Aw sweetie, big big big hugs for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine, but how stressful for you. A friend of mine spotted loads during the first tri with her little boy and he is just fine. It may well be your body just giving you a sign to take it easy and not go on any 10 mile walks! my fingers and toes are all crossed for you. Just try and rest and I'm sure it'll all be fine xx


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks Amanda. Just went to the bathroom and more bleeding. :(
It's like I have a regular period now. Trying to not stress and read that it's pretty normal for some women, but it's hard to not cry when I see it.


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Sweetie, my mom had a couple periods while she was pregnant with me.
Other than me being a little goofy, I turned out fine. :haha:


----------



## j1405

omg sweetie!!! you must be going out of your mind!! :hugs: i would try not to worry until friday at least... i know its hard to not to but please keep us updated on how you are doing!!! i'm sure you are fine though, this is quite a normal thing for some people.. is the blood red at all? or just like brownish type of stuff?

it must be soooo scary!! thinking of you girl but i know you will be just fine! :) you and your baby!!

wel i just came on to say you ladies should check out my chart! seems you were right op and i did o on cd 12 acc to ff... i'm not really convinced though? i had a 0.2 temp rise today only and kinda think i only o'd yesterday. i mean why would my opk be positive the next day if i already o'd the day before?? and it was a dark positive the 2nd day on a normal opk and on the lines for the digi?


i know my confusion re my chart is small compared to whats going on with sweetie.. :nope:


----------



## amandas

How are you doing today Sweetie? Xx

I agree with you J, I think you o'd on day 13 too, especially as that would fit with your usual 27 day cycle. Last month you o'd a day earlier and then had a 26 day cycle. But, hey, I'm no expert!


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies. Thanks for your sweet words. I feel very down. I don't want to, but kind of think it's the worst. :cry: Every time I go use the restroom there is a lot of mucous-y blood. It started out dark brown and thick so I wasn't as worried from reading stuff online. But then it got more red and frequent along with cramps. I'm feeling very down and out. I know we try to stay positive on this thread, but I've been reduced to tears after every trip to the bathroom (which is pretty frequent). DH is being wonderful and just telling me everything will be okay no matter what and try not to stress because there is nothing I can do. I know I shouldn't stress b/c it can make things worse. 
I hope to go to the OB today and just get a checkup to see if the cervix is still closed (hope) or open (gone). And maybe and u/s. At least that way I will just know. I don't think I can handle another day and half or 2 days of this not knowing.

Thanks ladies for your support. I don't want to bring this board down so I might be quiet until I hear back on results.

J - Yay on the OV! I sure hope you caught that egg and you get a sticky bean!


----------



## amandas

Ah Sweetie, good luck with the ob. We all really hope for the best for you. But whatever happens we're all here for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sweetie888

UPDATE: The OB's office called me back and confirmed with my HcG test that I am in fact miscarrying. :( My hormone levels were waaay low. I still have to go get another HcG test tomorrow and then go in to see the Dr. I'm very bummed and trying to sound strong here. As DH said, this will just make us appreciate when we do have a healthy, strong baby that much more. 
I'm confined to bed rest today, although I have no idea why since it doesn't do anything to stop what's happening. 
On the bright side, we know that we can get pregnant and I didn't have to wait until tomorrow afternoon for the confirmation. 
Thanks for thinking of me ladies. I wish you both H&H 9 months and wishing J will catch that sticky bean soon! :)


----------



## amandas

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry. I don't really know what to say, but I'm in tears here for you too. I hope that you're physically ok and hopefully some time will help you emotionally. You're right though, at least now you know you're both working fully functioning and can get pregnant. Sometimes these things just happen and we have to just believe that they happen for a reason. Next time I'm sure you'll have a strong sticky bean. Xxxxx


----------



## j1405

Awwww sweetie :cry: my heart is breaking for you!!! This is the worst!! And its okay to be sad and down! Don't blame yourself, I know ppl who run marathons while pregnant so it was maybe just not a good bean.. :( and like ur dh says, you want a strong bean! 

Sometimes the reason is far greater than what we know! 

Really sad with you! :cry:


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks ladies for all your guys' support! I feel quite a bit better today after dealing with it. I waffled back and forth about telling anyone, but I finally called my mom and sister and told the two of them. 
I also did more research and it looks like a lot of women have gone on to have successful pregnancies pretty quickly after m/c (quite a few even just weeks after the m/c)! So that's some promising hope! DH wants me to just check with the OB Dr. today about what I can and can't do, etc. And I guess I might be classified as High Risk going forward, which I think means I would get more check-ups and scans, which I would feel good about. Some people only get 2 scans during their whole pregnancy, and I would feel comforted with having more, so if high risk means I get more scans and check-ups, then yay for me.
I will also ask the Dr. today how soon I can start taking my Fertility Blend and EPO supplements again, and when I should start temping so that it would even mean anything. I just know my HcG level is supposed to get down to under 5 before we can start TTC again, so I just hope that happens quickly. My boobs and bloat have already gone down significantly. 

OP & Amanda - How are you ladies doing? Is the M/S a regular thing now?
Do keep us posted! I promise I won't be upset or anything. :)

J & MsSpurbeck - How are you ladies doing? J, did you convince OH to do it one more time that night? ;)

Will report back after my Dr. appt. today. Wish me luck.


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Sweetie, im so sorry for your loss. I cant imagine the hurt a MC causes. :(

AFM: I saw a new Gyno on Tuesday, she perscribed progesterone to force AF. Ive been taking it for 3 days now. If AF shows, I will have bloodwork done on CD3 and CD 21 to check hormone levels. She asked that I call her when AF does arrive so we can discuss my previous bloodwork history and if I should take the Clomid I was perscribed by my old Gyno.She assured me that if I was already pregnant, that its safe to take the progesterone. although im worried if I did concieve how shedding the lining would be okay for the baby.....
Im reeeaaally hoping for AF so I can move foward. If this doesnt work she said I may need to go ahead and see a FS :wacko:
DH and I have been BDing every other day since my positive OPK


----------



## sweetie888

Aww... MrsSpurbeck - gosh it sucks to have to wait for AF when TTC is all about not wanting AF. 

I just got back from the OB's office and only got to see the Nurse Practitioner. Basically was told that M/C is not my fault. That it happens about 25% of the time. That I should wait a whole cycle before TTC. Also, I would only be considered "High Risk
after 2 m/c (which I pray won't happen!) 

My HcG levels were waaay low. Dropped to 12.7 today. She said a normal 6 week pregnancy would be in the 4,000-15,000 range. Well, I figure that I'm at least MUCH closer to the <5 that we need before TTC again. I have to go back for another HcG test next week.

I think after I stop bleeding I will start up Fertility Blend supplements and temping. I can continue with Pre-Natal Vitamins she said, and I will start using EPO today because I'm having cramping from m/c and back aches. I know you can use EPO for menstrual cramps, so why not for this right? Praying that this m/c will be my one and only and that we can just move on with things ASAP. 

Thanks for being there for me. I don't really feel like talking about this with anyone IRL and getting a ton of unsolicited and ignorant advice. Thanks again ladies.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sweetie, I'm so sorry my darling :hugs: my internets been down and I've just got on. It just isn't fair. Sadly, miscarriage is so common, like you said 1 in 4 will experience it so I'm still taking this pregnancy one day at a time.

Please look after yourself, it ok to be sad and greave. And of course it wasn't your fault. Sometimes it just isn't meant to be which is so unfair. 

I've heard the same, women go onto have successful pregnancies after mc and I'm sure you will :hugs: stay positive but make sure you're getting all the support you need.

J - loving your high temps, let's hope they stay up!

Afm - went for my reflexology yesterday and for the first time in two weeks I was starving after for my dinner and ate the lot! No nausea after and this morning I feel good too. I'm kind of hoping it comes back though as it's not a good sign when it stops, although it's nice to have a break from feeling awful.


----------



## j1405

wel, ff moved my o date :( just as i thought it would... so now seems i o'd cd 14... and we did not bd enough!!

i don't have much hope for this cycle though... oh wel.. i kinda have other news too... OH said he thinks we should get married before the end of the year!! if i'm not pregnant this month we should go back to ntnp and start ttc after getting married... :) but on condition that we get married by November!! if i get pregnant somewhere in between that would be awesome!!! 

will see what happens.. depending on the outcome of this month, oh and myself will have a serious talk abt all this again and decide what we want to do!:thumbup:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Stay positive! You dtd all around ovulation!! You're not out yet lovely :) but sounds like you have an exciting year anyway! X


----------



## amandas

Hi Sweetie, I'm so glad you're doing ok. I don't think it can hurt to start taking all your supplements and temping again. I guess your body just needs a cycle to recover and for you to get an af. But then definitely I'm sure you'll get another bfp really soon! A friend of mine had a mc at Christmas time and we just found out that she's 14 weeks pg now, so she must have conceived really quickly afterwards! I'm glad you can chat to us, that's what we're here for!

J, your temps are still high and even if you did o later than you originally thought, you still bd'ed at the right time so you still may get that bfp. And congratulations on the wedding plans! So exciting! This can turn into a ttc, pg and wedding planning thread!!!

OP, glad the reflexology went well. Did you go to try to help with the m/s? Lucky you with not feeling awful today! But I know what you mean about actually wanting to feel sick. Whenever my dh asks me how I'm feeling and I tell him I'm feeling rubbish, he says 'good'!

Mrs S, hope you get af or a bfp soon!

Update on me. Had a bit of a scare myself today. We took lo swimming this morning, and after a while I went to the toilet and I had pale pink cm. I immediately got out and dressed but was quite worried. I continued to have it for a few hours. I rang the mw this afternoon and she said it could just be the bean settling in, but if it got worse or I got any pain then I should go to a & e. fingers crossed it seems to have settled down now. I went to bed for a couple of hours this afternoon and have taken it really easy. Ive felt the worst I have so far this afternoon so I'm taking that as a good sign. Feeling really rubbish though! Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that the pink doesn't come back tomorrow.


----------



## sweetie888

First off - YAY for J!!! Ooh! Wedding planning! Just about as much fun as baby planning! :D Congrats!!!

Amanda - Thanks for the inspiring friend story and always kind words! I think the spotting you experienced is what I've kept reading is normal. But if you ever get worried, be sure to call your Dr.'s office!

OP - Thanks for the support. How are you feeling? 

MrsSpurbeck - Hope everything is going well for you and that you get your AF soon (sounds weird?)

AFM - We went on a triple date last night and it was the best time since the m/c. I got my mind off of it for most of the time and we got to see my friends for about 7 hours. So it made me feel a little bit back to normal. I started taking EPO and I think it is helping with the cramps b/c they are pretty much gone. Also started slowly back to the Fertility Blend and not sure how to count my cycle, so I just started a new one with the 1st day of m/c as CD1. I've read a lot of success stories where they conceived 2-3 weeks after m/c so I'm going to try for it. But not having high expectations. The nurse recommended waiting at least one cycle, but I've read you have a higher chance right after m/c because of all the hormones. Side note: The hormones are making me as pimply as a teenager on a pizza diet. argh!

Hope you ladies all had a good weekend!


----------



## j1405

so have you stopped bleeding at all sweetie? and are you guys just going to start bd'ing every other day for now in hopes of catching an egg?

i'm sure you will get it again soon and that you will get a really sticky bean!!!


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> so have you stopped bleeding at all sweetie? and are you guys just going to start bd'ing every other day for now in hopes of catching an egg?
> 
> i'm sure you will get it again soon and that you will get a really sticky bean!!!

Bleeding has slowed down a lot. I think it should stop completely in a day or two. I've read that you're not supposed to BD while bleeding (from m/c) so I think I may wait until I don't bleed anymore for an entire day. But just read another success story on the m/c forum about someone who got preggers 2 weeks after m/c. Thanks J!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Nice little dip at 7dpo there J! Let's hope it's imp.

Sweetie - I'm ok thank you lovely. Just feeling very sick, off all foods and v tired etc. Glad the bleeding is easing off for you. Your attitude is amazing xx


----------



## j1405

how are you ladies holding up??

wel, i had a nice temp rise today.. according to ff i am only 7 dpo so allot can still happen in the next few days... hoping against all odds that i will get my bfp!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> how are you ladies holding up??
> 
> wel, i had a nice temp rise today.. according to ff i am only 7 dpo so allot can still happen in the next few days... hoping against all odds that i will get my bfp!!!

Lovely dip and rise! Let's hope it was bean snuggling in! Any symptoms? Don't worry if temps don't rise, mine dropped before my bfp! Xx


----------



## j1405

wel, this month is kind of strange... usually right after af, my boobs start huring - or my nips at least - this month i have had no boob soreness at all... my boobs have grown a bit, they are def larger but only today it started to hurt a little on the sides but not at all like the other months! i am taking progesterone cream for my short lp this month so its probably just from that... it does make ur boobs grow a bit aparantly.. also i have been feeling slight nausea for the last 3 days.. thinking also the progesterone.

even though i'm taking the progesterone, my temps are not allot higher than last month.. just about 0.2 degrees. i also wondered, does room temp affect your bbt? bcoz the previous 3 nights (lower temps) we had our aircon on during the nite bcoz it was warm. and last nite it got real cold and we put our heater on at nite.. and bam, temp up this morning... ?? i wasn't feeling extra hot or anything though..


----------



## ocean_pearl

I don't think it would affect it. Well I had no symptoms at all until 9 dpo so this is all good! X


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies!

J - Hope those are all good signs! I'm so useless when it comes to charting and temps - sorry I have no idea what means what. FX'd and baby dust!!!

AFM - Bleeding is stopped. Pimples are slowly getting better. Boobs and tummy bloat are back down to normal size. I still have emotional bouts of tears here and there, but overall feeling more back to normal or trying to be. I'm also trying to be optimistic and look forward to the summer. DH has been trying to plan a summer getaway so that has been something to look forward to. We BD'd tonight and DH was a little scared to finish inside of me. He was worried about the nurse telling me to wait a cycle, but I told him I am not even close to OV so there should be no problem. I'm a bit on the fence though if I even want to OPK test next week or just DTD whenever we feel like it and let nature take its course?

OP/Amanda - How are you ladies doing?

MrsS - Has AF come yet? Hope all is well!


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

sweetie888 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> J - Hope those are all good signs! I'm so useless when it comes to charting and temps - sorry I have no idea what means what. FX'd and baby dust!!!
> 
> AFM - Bleeding is stopped. Pimples are slowly getting better. Boobs and tummy bloat are back down to normal size. I still have emotional bouts of tears here and there, but overall feeling more back to normal or trying to be. I'm also trying to be optimistic and look forward to the summer. DH has been trying to plan a summer getaway so that has been something to look forward to. We BD'd tonight and DH was a little scared to finish inside of me. He was worried about the nurse telling me to wait a cycle, but I told him I am not even close to OV so there should be no problem. I'm a bit on the fence though if I even want to OPK test next week or just DTD whenever we feel like it and let nature take its course?
> 
> OP/Amanda - How are you ladies doing?
> 
> MrsS - Has AF come yet? Hope all is well!



I'm glad things are returning to normal for you, Sweetie!
I think maybe since you're technically supposed to wait a cycle, I would hold off on OPK testing and just enjoy each other. That's what I would do personally.



AFM: I'm on CD73...my longest cycle since I've been TTC :wacko:
I believe I'm 10DPO. Yesterday morning/early afternoon I had some spotting. I thought it was AF starting due to the Progesterone pills I've been taking, but it stopped. I didn't have any more later that evening or this morning (it's still early though). I haven't really had many symptoms. I've had cramping in the morning, occasional headache, I had a couple mood swings over the weekend but DH was home all weekend so that was probably my problem :haha:
Anyways, I had thought about testing this morning but I forgot untill I was getting ready for work. Ha...


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Well thanks to the progesterone, AF just got me. Looking back I dont think I even ovulated...so heres to the next cycle! :wacko:


----------



## sweetie888

MrsSpurbeck said:


> Well thanks to the progesterone, AF just got me. Looking back I dont think I even ovulated...so heres to the next cycle! :wacko:

Oh wow! What a looong cycle! That sucks about AF but maybe now you can get back to a shorter cycle? Is the progesterone supposed to help make your cycle more predictable? Have you though of getting that Clear Blue Fertility Monitor? I've read that it helps for women with really irregular cycles to pinpoint OV? Sorry if you've already heard this before.


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Oh, psh! I've been hesitant on spending the $200 on the CBFM plus all the sticks, since my cycles (as you can see) are long and...weird. I've just been using IC tests pretty much everyday so I could try and figure it out. It's why I bought like 50 of them at once...:wacko:
The progesterone was to give me and my gyno a clean slate to work with. I'll be calling her in the morning to see if she wants to do CD3 bloods.
It would be great if the progesterone made my cycles normal!
I think my problem is that I gear up to OV but never do...


----------



## j1405

OMG ladies!!!! check my HUGE temp dip this morning!!!! acc to ff i am 9 dpo today!!! so either af is going to start tomorrow/today (making my cycle wayyyy to short - and on progesterone cream highly unlikely) or this is is an IMPLANTATION DIP!!!! i'm trying no to get tooo excited but its hard... it could mean nothing too or that af is going to come but i do hope!!!

ps op - our charts look mostly alike around 7-9 dpo!! hope we cought it like you did!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Very exciting j!! Hope it is implantation dip, sure does look like it! You have to wait until tomorrow now for a rise!! Xx


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

Hey everyone, I just got a call from my doctor. She said that after reviewing the bloodwork done by the other Gyno, it looks like I haVe PCOS...as well as being pre diabetic :( im only 22 so it pretty much stinks...
My first Gyno said my bloodwork came back normal, so im really upset that he was wrong and the struggle it took to get that info from him in the firat place. Ill be starting Metformin tonight and be taking it through the next month. hopefully this helps. fXed


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been around for a bit. Dh has been away on a course all week so I've been looking after lo on my own and I've been knackered! In the evenings by the time I've got everything done I've ended up just sitting and veging in front of the tv! And my m/s has well and truly kicked in now, I feel awful all day long! It's so much worse this time than with ds, which makes me think I must be a girl or twins?!!

J, that dip looks exciting! My fxed for you that it goes up again tomorrow! I'll be sure to check back to see!

Sweetie, glad you're doing ok now. Do you know why you've been advised to wait a cycle? Is it just so they can pinpoint the first day of your period? Or is it more medical reasons? If there's no medical reason then I don't see why you should avoid bd around o, especially if you've got a higher chance of getting that bfp! 

MrsS, sorry may be dumb here but what's PCOS? So so annoying the first doctor got it wrong :-(. I take it you're not now going on clomid? What's metformin? Whatever it is, I hope it sorts your cycle out so that you definitely o! Fxed!

OP, how are you doing? Have you had your meal yet where you were going to tell your sister and family? Hope you're coping ok at work and people aren't ordering too many fry ups!


----------



## MrsSpurbeck

PCOS stands for Poly Cystic Ovary Syndrome.
https://www.womenshealth.gov/publications/our-publications/fact-sheet/polycystic-ovary-syndrome.cfm
There's a little info on it. 
My mom was just diagnosed with it at the beginning of the year. But she had a hysterectomy in Feb. They caught hers in time because the cyst on her ovary was about to rupture. Her doctor told her that you are NOT supposed to feel ovulation. And my mom ALWAYS felt when she ovulated. Although she had regular periods, I don't and have had no significant pain. But I don't know if I'm ovulating at all.

My gyno wants me to just take the metformin right now. If I have a successful period then she said she'll probably have me take the Clomid as well. If I don't have a period, she will put me back on Progesterone to induce AF and go from there.
I believe the metformin is going to regulate all my hormones. My mom has type 2 diabetes and takes metformin to control her diabetes. so it may also help with my insulin levels as well.
The off-label use for metformin is to regulate cycles. The FDA approved use for metformin is to regualte insulin levels. I've become slightly insulin resistant, meaning my body is producing way more than it needs to to keep my blood sugars where they need to be.
https://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/glucophage-metformin-pcos.html
The video sums it up nicely.

The bright side to catching this is that I'm young enough that if I start eating healthier and exercising regularly then I can reverse my pre-diabetes.

I'm really glad I went for a second opinion.

:cry:


----------



## sweetie888

Amanda - Twins or a girl? Both sound exciting! Although I'm sure the M/S is not fun at all. 

J - Oooh! Excited and FXd for you! Idk how to read all that stuff, but these ladies seem to know what's up and it sounds promising! Wishing real hard for you! :)

MrsS - Sorry to hear about the PCOS but it sounds good that they diagnosed it while you're young? Recently, I asked a mom in the restroom about her baby and how long did it take her to get her BFP. Nosy, I know, but it's all-consuming when you're TTC right? She was really open and said she was TTC (I forget how long) but then got diagnosed with PCOS. Then she took some medicine and got pregnant in 2 or 3 months after that. So she really was glad she got the medication. hth?

OP - Hope you're well and work is not too hard on you. Did you tell ur sis yet? :)

AFM - As for why they suggest waiting for a cycle, IDK. She didn't really elaborate or say any reason as to why to wait or anything. I guess it's just so you could have AF show up and be normal again? But I am not really going to wait a cycle. I mean, I've read SOOO many success stories now about getting pregnant from 2 weeks to 2 months after M/C so I don't see why it's necessary to wait either.

I went and got my blood drawn again today for the HcG. I'm pretty sure it's down to normal. It has to get below 5 before we can TTC again I've read.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow J!! Just seen your chart, looks perfect with that jump up in temp! Very exciting! :happydance::happydance:

Amanda, sorry you've been alone and exhausted, I can't imagine looking after a toddler during this! Well done.

Sweetie - I've heard women being told to wait 3 months after mc to try again just so everything is cleared out in time for a new pregnancy. But I've also seen many go on to have successful preg right after. Hope the bloods come back so you can ttc again :thumbup:

AFM - nausea isn't as bad, only get it if I don't eat now or I'm v tired so I try to nap more and eat often :thumbup: still no mw appt but knave my scan on Friday! :happydance:


----------



## amandas

Wow, j that temp rise is exciting! Not long to wait to find out now.

MrsS, hopefully you're right, you're young enough to have caught it and will get it regulated

OP, can't believe your scan is on Friday! So exciting! Looking forward to seeing your pics!!

Good luck Sweetie, sounds like the next couple of months may be busy for you :winkwink:

It's our 5 year wedding anniversary today so lo is having a night with his grandparents! We're going to the grand designs show in London, then on to dinner somewhere. Looking forward to a lay in in the morning!


----------



## j1405

Hi ladies! Yes temp rose nicely :D hoping its a good sign! I'm also having some cramping which is weird pre-af. Never get this until af is abou to show!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

So exciting! :happydance: I had a drop at 8dpo and tested positive 11dpo so it does take a while for it to get to your blood so no early testing missy! Also my IC didn't show my positive, my frer did. I really hope this is your bfp!


----------



## j1405

yes, if my temp is up again tomorrow (or at least the same) i might test with a frer tomorrow evening, and if its a bfn i will test the next morning - that would be the day before af usually shows.

wel you had a dip at 11dpo so guess it can pretty much go both ways. :) i'm not as excited yet because i dont want to get my hopes up.. boobs not as sore today, only slightly on the sides, but i am extremely tired. slept 3 hours this afternoon. in all this i'm keeping in mind that the progesterone cream may also play a roll


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes it's weird, my temps went down a little but I tested anyway! Good luck hun x


----------



## j1405

FUUUCKKKKK!!!!! :happydance: :bfp:

:dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo::loopy:

My temp was right up this morning so i did a frer with 1st morning urine.. and a line showed up immediately! @ 11dpo!!!!! i'm in shock!! oh is away for business until tonight so had to tell SOMEBODY!!!!

omg ladies check this out!!!
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 94.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> FUUUCKKKKK!!!!! :happydance: :bfp:
> 
> :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo::loopy:
> 
> My temp was right up this morning so i did a frer with 1st morning urine.. and a line showed up immediately! @ 11dpo!!!!! i'm in shock!! oh is away for business until tonight so had to tell SOMEBODY!!!!
> 
> omg ladies check this out!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY!!! Congratulations darling!! I knew it when I saw that dip!! How do you feel? Surreal isn't it seeing the line come up? Excellent line too!

:kiss::cloud9: so happy for you!! When is oh back? Don't tell, him over the phone! Xxx


----------



## j1405

yes its soooo surreal!!! still now, its not sinking in yet!! i'm feeling great actually, just a killer of a headache still but its ok.

i'm so shocked, i really did not think we did it this month! and here i am.. PREGNANT!!!

its the greatest feeling!! i'm just wondering now, i guess i should continue with the progesterone cream right? just thinking, stopping it now might make my progesterone levels drop and i DONT want that now!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> yes its soooo surreal!!! still now, its not sinking in yet!! i'm feeling great actually, just a killer of a headache still but its ok.
> 
> i'm so shocked, i really did not think we did it this month! and here i am.. PREGNANT!!!
> 
> its the greatest feeling!! i'm just wondering now, i guess i should continue with the progesterone cream right? just thinking, stopping it now might make my progesterone levels drop and i DONT want that now!!

Carry on but I would call your dr tomorrow and ask hun, congrats again! :happydance: I knew it because you didn't have symptoms and your dip. Sooo happy for you! Xx


----------



## j1405

thanks so much!! yes i will make an app with dr tomorrow to prescribe pre-natal vits and to ask about the progesterone!

hoping its a super sticky bean! but that line was nice and dark so early.. so i'm confident it will be!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> thanks so much!! yes i will make an app with dr tomorrow to prescribe pre-natal vits and to ask about the progesterone!
> 
> hoping its a super sticky bean! but that line was nice and dark so early.. so i'm confident it will be!!

I thought that too, very good line for 11dpo :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> FUUUCKKKKK!!!!! :happydance: :bfp:
> 
> :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo::loopy:
> 
> My temp was right up this morning so i did a frer with 1st morning urine.. and a line showed up immediately! @ 11dpo!!!!! i'm in shock!! oh is away for business until tonight so had to tell SOMEBODY!!!!
> 
> omg ladies check this out!!!

YAYAYAYAYYAYAYYA!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

SOOO Happy for you J! CONGRATS!!! I KNEW this would be YOUR month! :winkwink:


----------



## sweetie888

Amanda - Happy 5 year anniversary!!!

AFM - So tired from this weekend with Mother's Day celebrations both days, Graduation dinner party, and going out dancing w/friends. I also have a class for the next two days so very very exhausted at the moment. Just glad I popped onto BnB to read J's great news!


----------



## amandas

Wow J congratulations!! I'm so so happy for you! Woohoo!!

I couldn't believe it, I hadn't had any notifications from bnb so I assumed no one had posted recently. Then just now I was looking through all the open tabs on my computer and I have your o chart just already open. I had a look to see how your temps are doing and saw your green line!!! So exciting!!

Have you worked out what your due date will be?


----------



## j1405

hi amanda and sweetie!! thanks so much!! i'm over the moon!!

my due date is around 24 January 2013!! i had bloods done yesterday and my hcg was only 163 :haha:

still a faaaarrrr way to go!! :) but i could not be more happy and feel more blessed!! :happydance: i think though that i did ovulate around cd 12 because i got a really strong line on cd11... :shrug: wel, will be going for an appointment at the obgyn in about 4 - 5 weeks, then i will know for sure!!

i'm really on :cloud9: we are telling oh's parents tonight!! nervous! lol!

i will only tell mine once i've gone for the scan at 8 weeks and i get a pic to give them. my parents will become grandparents for the 4th time!!! and oh's parents for the 1st, so its kinda a special thing for them which is why we want to tell them first!!


how are you guys doing?


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> hi amanda and sweetie!! thanks so much!! i'm over the moon!!
> 
> my due date is around 24 January 2013!! i had bloods done yesterday and my hcg was only 163 :haha:
> 
> still a faaaarrrr way to go!! :) but i could not be more happy and feel more blessed!! :happydance: i think though that i did ovulate around cd 12 because i got a really strong line on cd11... :shrug: wel, will be going for an appointment at the obgyn in about 4 - 5 weeks, then i will know for sure!!
> 
> i'm really on :cloud9: we are telling oh's parents tonight!! nervous! lol!
> 
> i will only tell mine once i've gone for the scan at 8 weeks and i get a pic to give them. my parents will become grandparents for the 4th time!!! and oh's parents for the 1st, so its kinda a special thing for them which is why we want to tell them first!!
> 
> 
> how are you guys doing?

How lovely, they're going to be over the moon! You're exactly a month behind me which is awesome! 

How did your oh react?

afm - nausea is better, still there but not all day, still have many aversions to foods I usually love though.

I heard the heartbeat today!!! :happydance: bought a Doppler and it took a while but found it! Very fast and clear :cloud9:


----------



## j1405

omg op!!! that is amazing!!!! i cant wait to hear the heartbeat!!

my obgyn called this morning and told me they can only see me at 9 weeks :( they are closed the week i'm 8 weeks so i will unfortunately have to wait till 4 July!! that is SO long from now!! how will i be able to wait that long!! lol :coffee:


oh was shocked!! he was really speachless.. then he gave me hugs and just kept staring at the test! lol! he got back really late the evening from his trip, so i thought i'd leave him to process and then talk about it the next day! he is very excited about the pregnancy and its all he talks about!!! he wants to tell the world!! :cloud9:

i think it will sink in even more the more people we tell!! i've googled a bit on what i can and cant eat and what not to do. i will continue exercising and so on and have also started taking omega 3 for pregnant mommies :)

any tips sofar op? ps : af was due today and relieved to say, the witch is a no show!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

It was amazing, very surreal!!

Aw bless your oh! Mine was the same :) 

I still haven't seen my midwife or even have an appt booked!

Tips: 

Don't worry about cramping as I'm still experiencing it on and off, bean is just settling in.

drink lots of water throughout the day.

Make the most and eat whatever you fancy before ms kicks in!

Stock up now on crackers, biscuits and ice pops and herbal teas like ginger as its great to have it ready before ms starts.

I'm sooo tired all the time that I make sure I order food online and have plenty of frozen stuff in freezer.

Also make sure you nap when you're tired or go to bed stupidly early, you're growing a whole new person and that wipes your energy!

It's great your researching what to eat now x


----------



## sweetie888

How exciting OP!!! Those doppler things sound addicting!

That's awesome J! OHs parents will be so excited!

Well, today would be CD14 if I counted the first day of m/c bleeding as CD1. I started OPK testing last night and got a negative. I'll continue OPKs if only just to figure out my cycle again. From what I've read now, ppl can m/c but not bleed for awhile, so I might be totally off with counting days. And others dont get AF again for a couple of months? So confusing.


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> How exciting OP!!! Those doppler things sound addicting!
> 
> That's awesome J! OHs parents will be so excited!
> 
> Well, today would be CD14 if I counted the first day of m/c bleeding as CD1. I started OPK testing last night and got a negative. I'll continue OPKs if only just to figure out my cycle again. From what I've read now, ppl can m/c but not bleed for awhile, so I might be totally off with counting days. And others dont get AF again for a couple of months? So confusing.

Yes, I can see it being addictive especially later on! Will try not to overuse as it's probably annoying to the bean!

Have you posted on the mc boards hun? I'm sure they have great advice. I would say be patient, give your body time to get back to normal and don't worry if you don't get pregnant right away. With your positive attitude, I'm sure you'll be up the duff in no time! X


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, I'm a bit worried today. I've continued to have spotting for the last week or so, although it's been quite brown. Today I had a very red blob (sorry if tmi). Oh thought I should call gp which I did, but I didn't hear back that quickly so we set off for A&E. Got to the carpark and gp called! He said that there's nothing A&E could do and id have a long wait. He said would be better to see him tomorrow and he can book me in for a scan with the early pregnancy clinic for Friday so I'm doing that. So I ended up having to phone my boss to tell her about the pg as I'll be late in tomorrow. I'm really hoping its nothing but I've been pretty down about it. The good thing is I still feel ill! And when I was on the phone to the gp there was a huge rainbow in the sky. Sounds silly probably but I'm hoping it's a good sign. Fxed. 

Hope you are all ok. Glad oh was so happy for you j, have fun telling your inlaws! And glad things are more settled for you too sweetie, hope you get that pos pol soon! Take care op, try to rest and hope you feel ok.


----------



## j1405

Thanks for the tips op!! Wil surely use them!!! :)

Aww sweetie, keep doin those opks and do what makes you feel comfortable! You will be blessed with a super sticky bean soon enough!!

Amanda, wow scary stuff! I hope all goes well at the doc tomorrow! Keep us updated! Do you think its maybe low progesterone? Maybe you should use progesterone cream like me until 13 weeks when the placenta starts sustaining the pregnancy and not progesterone! I'm so scared to stop using the cream as i would totally freak out if i start bleeding! Hoping the cream is not bad for my bean, but lots of ladies use it so guess its fine!


----------



## amandas

Well not much update after seeing gp today other than he's booked me a scan for Friday. He felt my tummy and said he's 99% sure it's not ectopic cos I would be in pain. So just fxed for Friday now.

Good luck with your scan too OP on fri x

Any symptoms yet J?


----------



## j1405

oh really hope all is okay amanda!!

wel, no!! :) i have zero symptoms still!! not even really cramping! makes me wonder some days if the bean is still in there lol but in my heart its like i feel its presense in my body!

the only real thing is that my boobs are still huge, becomming veiny and only very little bit sore. other than that, nothing, nada, ziltch!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hehe enjoy it while it lasts J

Amanda good luck with your scan

X


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies,just wanted to update you. The scan showed everything was fine!! :happydance::happydance: Sooooooooo relieved! Definitely one little bean in there and we could even see the heartbeat! It currently measures 1.6cm! They've moved my edd to 27th dec! 

How did you get on op?

We go on hol to Italy for a week tomorrow so I won't be around. I hope that you all stay safe and well and I'll catch up with you all when I get back! I've still got so much packing to do!

Xx


----------



## sweetie888

Great news Amanda! Little heartbeat and a holiday! So exciting!

Sorry I've been kind of quiet this week. I was taking some cram courses and had to take an exam (which I passed). It's a licensing thing that I've been putting off for 3 years but since I'm not working and w/ the M/C I just tried to focus on something else.

I've been feeling down the last couple of days but trying to hold it in. OPK testing is showing negative everyday. I've been dreaming about being pregnant, so I'm trying to take that as a good sign. Probably will go for a little getaway this weekend w/one of my BFFs so I'll be quiet this weekend too. Hope all you other ladies are doing well!


----------



## j1405

Thats awesome news amanda!! So so happy for you!!

Awww sweetie :( i can just imagine how you must be feeling! If i had to lose my bean i would want to get pregnant right away again too!! I'm worried every day if everything is ok with my bean and i'm so scared honestly! I know its still early for me but i actually wish that i can just get morning sickness or something so i'll know my bean is growing!

Not really having symptoms is scaring me and i just want to feel like i'm actually pregnant! When did you all start getting symptoms??


----------



## ocean_pearl

J - i felt great until 5.5 - 6 weeks. When I hit 6 weeks, I felt SICK! It's only settling a bit now. My boobs have never been very sore either.

Sweetie - so sorry you're feeling down, it's good to keep busy but give yourself time to grieve, to cry :hugs: I know you'll get your bfp very soon.

Amanda - excellent news :flower:

Afm - scan was AMAZING, private hospital had high tech machine. Ot was so clear and amazing. One strong heartbeat 164bpm I could see his face and nose. She switched it to 3d too which was awesome. Baby is measuring exactly what it should 2cm. I'll post a pic tomorrow xx


----------



## sweetie888

Ooh OP! That's great! You should put the pic of scan up for us to see! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Here's my little pudding:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/7d77dc25.jpg


----------



## sweetie888

Oh OP! :D I love that pic and the term "pudding"...so sweet!


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> Oh OP! :D I love that pic and the term "pudding"...so sweet!

Thanks, my little Christmas pudding! :blush:

How are you?

Hope everyone else had a nice weekend x


----------



## j1405

awww our first sonar pic!! yay!!! its soo cute op!! cant wait to see mine but i'm still 5 weeks away!!

my bean is still a little tiny thing lol! barely there but i love it so much already and cant wait to see it for the first time!! honestly still getting used to the idea of being pregnant! still feels like i'm not!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks it's was so amazing yet so surreal as it was like that's in me!! Lol couldn't believe it! 

It's only felt real since the bad ms and now the scan J, sure it will soon 

I've got my first booking appt with midwife on fri and my 12 week scan is June 14th only 3 weeks! Gone so fast x


----------



## j1405

you know ladies i've been pondering over my hcg blood test... wasn't it extremely high??

because i did the blood test at 12dpo and it was already 163!! i didn't even ''miss'' my period yet.. implantation dip at 9 dpo so i'm wondering why my levels would be this high.. most ppls at that stage is barely over 50!

i hope this does not mean twins!! omg!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> you know ladies i've been pondering over my hcg blood test... wasn't it extremely high??
> 
> because i did the blood test at 12dpo and it was already 163!! i didn't even ''miss'' my period yet.. implantation dip at 9 dpo so i'm wondering why my levels would be this high.. most ppls at that stage is barely over 50!
> 
> i hope this does not mean twins!! omg!

Found this hun as we don't do blood levels here:


I can't tell you the normal HCG at about 12 DPO - but I can tell you the average HCG from week 3-4 is 5-50... However the leves really do vary.

Heres a chart which I am sure you will have already seen - I'm just showing you so you know just HOW much it can vary..

3 weeks pregnant - 5 - 50 (less than 5 means you are not pregnant)

4 weeks pregnant - 5 - 426

5 weeks pregnant - 19 - 7,340

6 weeks pregnant - 1,080 - 56,500...

And so on,

So as you can see it really does vary quite a bit.

Your doctor will tell you if your HCG is normal - I remember having a HCG blood test at about 15dpo and it was 362.


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> you know ladies i've been pondering over my hcg blood test... wasn't it extremely high??
> 
> because i did the blood test at 12dpo and it was already 163!! i didn't even ''miss'' my period yet.. implantation dip at 9 dpo so i'm wondering why my levels would be this high.. most ppls at that stage is barely over 50!
> 
> i hope this does not mean twins!! omg!


The Dr. told me it can vary so much! Like when I M/C it should have been in a range of something in the hundred to like 2,000! So I would guess the higher the HcG, the stickier your bean is! :)


----------



## sweetie888

Well, I finally got a positive OPK last night! I kind of doubt it, but we did BD just by opportunity. I didn't even tell DH about the OPK. He's been crazy stressed and busy at work. We're taking one of his clients from out of state to dinner and sightseeing tonight, so doubt we'll BD again. This cycle, if you can even call it that, I guess will have to be a true "if it happens, it happens" kind of thing. IDK, maybe I'll tell DH after dinner and see if he wants to BD again. Just glad I got some kind of sign that things are getting back on course.


----------



## j1405

thanks ladies..and op for all that info!! wel i guess it can vary quite a bit :) at least i know its real sticky!!!

wow sweetie thats amazing!!! yay!!! i would bd just incase.. i mean if ur body is ready to ovulate again thats great!! and its not like you had a d&c or anything... just normal m/c... so i'm sure if you get preggers again it would all work out beautifully!!!

holding thumbs sweetie!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> Well, I finally got a positive OPK last night! I kind of doubt it, but we did BD just by opportunity. I didn't even tell DH about the OPK. He's been crazy stressed and busy at work. We're taking one of his clients from out of state to dinner and sightseeing tonight, so doubt we'll BD again. This cycle, if you can even call it that, I guess will have to be a true "if it happens, it happens" kind of thing. IDK, maybe I'll tell DH after dinner and see if he wants to BD again. Just glad I got some kind of sign that things are getting back on course.

Excellent sweetie!! :thumbup: it only takes once! X


----------



## ocean_pearl

How's everyone been? Miss you girls!

Went for my booking appt yesterday, hospital is amazing, brand new and so clean. My midwife is lovely! Thank goodness :) took some bloods and had a chat about my health history. Feels more official now. I have my 12 week scan on 14th June, can't wait x


----------



## j1405

Hi all!

I'm doin good :) still no sickness! I have my firts app at 9 weeks on the 21st of June! Cant wait!! Got another obgyn who could see me earlier! So excited!

Just a question for u all.. Do u guys like still bd allot now that u pregnant? Coz from since i found out i'm pregnant my oh is goin into bd overdrive! He wants to do it all the time! :haha: and i'm like REALLY?! NOW u want to bd! Where was this when we were ttc!!
Not that i mind, i still enjoy bd'ing but its just weird! And obviously sometimes i'm sooo tired but i feel too bad to say no so always end up doin it anyways!


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies!

OP - great news about your hospital!
J - That's so funny about your OH wanting to BD all the time now! I guess the pressure is off! I hear women get crazy sex drives later in the pregnancies.
ASF - We have a long holiday weekend, so up in the mountains again. I guess I am just waiting at this point to see what happens. Don't think it's a true TWW, but kind of in limbo. Would have been 9 weeks last week so I told DH, that the M/C kind of kills at least 2 months during TTC time. So since I am not telling people about the m/.c, people are thinking it's already taking us over 1/2 a year to get pregnant. Oh well, it is what it is... just kinda chilling and taking it easy. 

Hope you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies,I'm back from holiday! Glad to hear that you've all been ok! I've finally been brave and got myself a ticker!!

Sweetie, hope you're feeling a bit better now. It's great that you got a positive opk and even if it didn't work out for you this month, at least your system is getting back on track. Did you manage to convince oh to bd that extra night? When would your af be due, if you are taking the mc as the first day of your cycle? Have you thought about taking your temps? If your cycle is slightly out it may help you to work out what's happening with your cycle? Good luck this month :hugs:

J, sorry I don't know anything about those levels, but it sounds positive! Make the most of no side effects! Although I remember wishing myself m/s and now wish it away! Oh and re the bd'ing, we're a bit the opposite! What with the bleeding which was a worry, me feeling sick continuously, and dh finding the whole baby inside me quite unsexy, bd'ing hasn't been too high on our agenda!!:sleep:

OP, great news about your scan. Glad it went well! And fab piccie! Have you told your family now? How did they react? Hope that work is going ok and you're m/s isn't too bad! 

AFM, holiday was lovely and relaxing, although I think the weather here was better than we had!! So typical! My ds has become a real Daddy's boy this week, after having been a Mummy's boy for 2 1/2 years, which has been nice for us both! Dh really enjoyed having a little shadow and i got to chill out! One day i asked ds what we should play and he said 'Daddy play football with Luca, Mummy sit in sunshine'! I didnt need telling twice!! 

My m/s has continued. I have to have a banana by my bed so that I can eat it first thing before even getting out of bed! I've also had to eat all throughout the day too. :munch: The last few days even eating hasnt stopped me feeling nauseous. The downside of all the eating is that I already look about 5 months! The mw did say that you tend to show more quickly with your second but this is ridiculous! The friends we went on hol with already knew I was pg, and she said it looks like a definite baby bump! The only prob is that I've got another 3 weeks to try to hide it from everyone! I'm going to have to wear very baggy clothes! I'll have to take a side profile pic and post it on here, you won't believe it! Last time I only started showing at about 13-14 weeks and even then I just looked a bit podgy! 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, you've all gone very quiet?!!!!

Just trying to upload my scan pic for you!
 



Attached Files:







scan photo May12.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sweetie888

amandas said:


> Hi ladies, you've all gone very quiet?!!!!
> 
> Just trying to upload my scan pic for you!



Ahh! How CUTE Amanda! The bean is DEFINITELY sizable now!

Sorry ladies! We were up in the mountains for 4 days, as we had a national holiday and long weekend. 

As you were asking about when I could expect AF, I'm guess about 14 days AFTER the positive OPK? No, we didn't get a chance to BD the 2nd day - DH had a client in from out of state, and we had to entertain till past midnight on a weeknight. On another topic, the Dr. told me last summer that TTC was no time to try and lose weight or diet. Well, paired that with my love for food, lack of willpower, and injury restrictions (so basically very little exercise), I've officially hit and ALL TIME HIGH WEIGHT! Since I'm not expecting to get a BFP this month (trying to be realistic), I've decided I'm going to do a 10 day detox diet starting today. Went to the grocery store to get all the ingredients. Well, it's really something to focus on right now besides TTC, though I REALLY want that BFP soon! I guess I just feel I'm in the longest TWW ever.

How are you guys doing OP, J, MrsSB?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls! 

Amanda, lovely scan pic :)

Sweetie, glad you had a nice weekend, sounds amazing. What I would do for some time off work right now!

How's it going J?

I'm just so tired at the mo, work is so busy but I do keep on top of eating. I'm still craving fruit loads, my ms has basically gone now which is great. Just counting down to my 12 week scan now! Can't believe I'm in double digits! X


----------



## sweetie888

Oh that's so awesome for you OP (about the double-digit weeks, not the m/s and exhaustion). Are you so excited you're almost ready to tell everyone soon?


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> Oh that's so awesome for you OP (about the double-digit weeks, not the m/s and exhaustion). Are you so excited you're almost ready to tell everyone soon?

Thanks :hugs: I've started telling more friends whom I'm close too and they've been over the moon happy for me :happydance:

I think my mum and sister are going away right on my 12 week scan and coming back he day before my birthday in June, so I was thinking we'll tell everyone on my birthday! X


----------



## j1405

hi ladies!!

wow great pic amanda!!! :D

op i'm glad you got rid of the m/s very early on! i'm about 6 weeks now and no m/s has hit yet! i'm still feeling great! just headaches now and then and my nipples are quite sore now.. i cant even sleep on my tummy!! and wel, my boobs are huge!! :) still taking progesterone cream and thats working out good!!

i crave fruit as well!! i'm a health freak now that i'm pregnant so my diet basically consists of fruits and fibre and protein!! i really don't want to get fat while i'm pregnant and i want a really healthy baby!! i really hope the m/s stays away!! 

wel sweetie, you never know, maybe the one time was enough and you have a new bean!! but if not, you will get it soon!! good luck with the detox!! i loved to detox myself every now and then before i got preggers!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well girls, my midwife called and said my blood test picked up a uti and something else maybe syphilis?!!! So I'm in a clinic now getting another test as that one didn't confirm it. I'm utterly gutted and confused as I've always been safe with new partners etc. please pray for me :( i read it can be transmitted to fetus :(


----------



## amandas

Oh no op, hope you're doing ok. Fingers crossed they made a mistake with your first blood test, but if not, then I've just read that hopefully it should just be some antibiotics to get rid of it. Good luck, keep us posted xx :hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks, apparently it's penicillin and it's ok with the baby. I'm so shocked and confused


----------



## sweetie888

Hmmm... I just thought penicillin was a medicine. So that's strange they found that in your blood? Unless you are taking that medication for the UTI? Best of luck with that OP.

J - that's great you're being super healthy!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Today was the worst day ever. First that. Then a midwife called my house phone (I've told them not to) and told my family I'm pregnant :( just want to curl up


----------



## sweetie888

What? Your midwife outted you? tsk tsk! she should know better!


----------



## j1405

Omw op!! :( what a terrible thing! I bet ur more upset about the way your family found out than anything else! So sorry this day just got worse for you!!

I'm so scared something like that would happen so i rather told everyone early.. I'm sure they're still very happy for you??

Big hug ***


----------



## j1405

Omw op!! :( what a terrible thing! I bet ur more upset about the way your family found out than anything else! So sorry this day just got worse for you!!

I'm so scared something like that would happen so i rather told everyone early.. I'm sure they're still very happy for you??

Big hug ***


----------



## amandas

Ah op that's awful. I can't believe the mw did that. You should complain. Such a shame that you didn't get to tell them yourself :hugs: I hope they were really happy for you though? Does everyone now know or are there still some family members for you to tell?x


----------



## ocean_pearl

I've still got to tell my two brothers, my dad and step mum which will be lovely :)


----------



## amandas

Hope you're all having a lovely bank holiday weekend? Actually, sweetie and J, do you have one or is it just us? How are you doing OP? Have you been taking the penicillin? Hope you're ok :hugs:

Any symptoms yet J? Isnt it amazing how quickly the weeks go! 

Sweetie, I'm guessing you must be nearing due af soon? Fingers crossed for you!

AFM, still feel really sick. It gradually gets worse as the day goes on and by evening I feel awful, even eating doesn't really help much! Continuing to look huge! I'm sure some people must've guessed! I have a scan date now of June 19th! I can't wait!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Apparently it was a false positive, which is common in pregnancy? Very odd and frightening but the midwives were great and put my mind to rest.

Sorry you're sick Amanda. I used to feel very sick by evening but now I know that was due to tiredness, if I napped when I could in the afternoon it really helped with nausea.


Sweetie and J, hope you're ok x


----------



## amandas

Phew what a relief! What a nightmare though. I did attempt to nap today when my lo was supposed to have his. Unfortunately he chatted for about 45 mins and then started calling 'mummy sleeping finished now'!!!


----------



## j1405

Hi ladies!

wel i'm nearing 7 weeks and i still barely have symptoms or nausea. if my boobs weren't so big and painfull at times, i would really need convincing that i'm actually pregnant. telling my parents tomorrow... :help: dunno how they will take it!! hopefully they are very happy for us!!

luckily i'm not sick at all... maybe i'm just lucky in that i wont get morning sickness! i do eat very healthy as much as possible so maybe that helps? cant believe you guys are nearly 11 weeks! wow, time flies!!

good luck sweetie! hoping af does not show and there's a bean in there!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I eat very healthy and often - didn't make any difference! Hopefully you won't get it as I wouldn't wish it on anyone!

Good luck telling the family J. All my family know now, my dad and step mum were told yesterday and both started crying with joy :)

Can't believe I'm a lime! 12 week scan soon x


----------



## sweetie888

:(Hi Ladies! 

Gotta catch up! We were off at the mountains again. We've finally closed on the family vacation condo in the mountains and we had to go and work on some cleaning and renovations. 

J - So happy for you that you get to tell you family! I know they will be so happy for you!

OP - That is SO sweet about your family crying! My family is not emotional or sensitive like that. BTW, WHAT was a false positive? I think I missed something? But as long as you still got your limey-bean I'm happy for you!

Amanda - No bank holiday for us. But hope you had a good one! I bet you can't wait for your scan! :)

AFM - Well, the :witch: came and got me :( so I'm out this month. At least I can feel like I can have a regular month for counting days now. This time AF came only 10DPO. Kind of shocking, but at least that means I won't be on my period during our trip to Las Vegas this weekend. And I can start counting days till OV! I feel like I've lost 3 months time w/the M/C so I've told DH, he's got a lot of work to do :sex: this month! lol


----------



## j1405

thanks op! i surely hope the m/s doesn't hit me later on!! :) you know i'm sure my parents will be very happy too.. you just always have the fear that they might just not be.. and i don't like that thought! but they are always talking about when we will start a family so even if the news will be unexpected i'm sure they will be very happy!

ahh sweetie! i'm glad that you can start a new cycle now and that your body is functioning normally (kinda) and keep on doing those opk's and bd allot!!! it always happens when its supposed to so i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## amandas

ocean_pearl said:


> I eat very healthy and often - didn't make any difference! Hopefully you won't get it as I wouldn't wish it on anyone! x

Ha ha, OP, that's funny that you wrote that cos I keep telling my dh that I wish he could just feel how I do for one day, and then maybe he'd understand! :sick: I feel so rough in the evenings especially, and although he says he's sympathetic, I think after weeks of it now he's got a little fed up of my moaning!! Ha ha! I know it wasn't how you wanted your family to find out, but how did your sister and mum react to your news? Is anything different at work now your sister knows?

And J, how did you get on telling your family? I hope they were really happy for you. I meant to ask, what do you guys plan to do about your wedding now? Is it on hold or are you still planning on getting married later in the year? 

Sweetie, glad you're back on a normal cycle now. At least now you can begin to work out dates etc again. Hope you have a fab time in Vegas! I'm very jealous! And perfect timing for lots of :sex: too!

Well I haven't really got any more news, other than I'm now 11 weeks, yay! I still feel awful but I'm hoping it won't last much longer. I saw a friend today who's 35 weeks and she said her sickness lasted to 17 weeks :sick: I really hope I feel better before then! My diet started really good before the sickness kicked in, now I'm just craving carbs and am eating anything and everything I can to try to make me feel better!


----------



## j1405

hi!!

wel my whole family knows now!! its actually such a relief because i hate hiding things from them! they were shocked initially but still very happy for us :D now i can go on and have a stress free 9 months!

about the wedding - wel, we are still deciding. haven't really discussed it much lately. i'm not bothered to be honnest. i would prefer getting married next year so i can have my preggy belly and be happy about it and not hope i start showing later so i can fit into a wedding dress.. u know what i mean.. 

i'm heading towards 8 weeks now and still no m/s! i get nauseous but luckily nothing wants to come out! i really do hope it stays this way!! my scan is next thursday!! :D cant wait!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

12 weeks today :happydance: scan on Thursday which I'm really anxious about. Still very tired but coping ok at work.

J - glad your family are happy, I agree with the wedding thing too! Plus you'll have a lovely baby to dress up for it next year :flower:

Sweetie - hope you're well and SWI loads!

Amanda - how are you doing?


----------



## j1405

you have reached the milestone op!! yay!! now you can really enjoy your pregnancy!! any bump appearing as yet ? :D

i'm happy about the whole wedding thing and like you said, then i can enjoy it and we will have our beautiful baby there too, all dressed up! its going to be great fun!!

4 more weeks to go for me till i reach 12!! at least i will see my bean in a week! yay!


----------



## amandas

Good luck with your scan today op! Looking forward to seeing your pic!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls!! Just got back from my scan and it went amazing :cloud9: everything is looking good. Downs risk was v low at 1:25700 and dr was very happy. 
Measuring dead on so my due date is still Xmas eve! She also said she was 80% sure it's a boy! We were so shocked because we weren't expecting them to comment on gender so early - is this normal? I'm not going to get boy stuff until my 20 week scan though just in case. 

Here's my Christmas pudding:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/f535a81b.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/3d5a213d.jpg


----------



## sweetie888

OMGosh OP! That's GREAT NEWS!!! I think it's probably easier to confirm a boy early on vs. a girl! :)

Is everyone about in the 2nd trimester now? 

We had loads of fun on our Vegas trip and I'm gearing up for a girls' Vegas trip next week. Thank god there's always so much going on in the Summer and my sister's wedding events coming up that I've been very pre-occupied! 
As for TTC - I'm on CD13 but getting negative OPKs yesterday and today. But we will start SWI tonight and continue until a day or two after I get a positive OPK. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll finally see a happy face! 
How is everyone else doing? Argh! I can't wait to join you guys (again!)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks sweetie, I'll be in second tri at 13+1 so on Monday, cannot believe how fast it's gone.

When did you start checking opks? Your cycle might have changed so I would start v early just in case. Vegas sounds awesome, always wanted to go, sounds like you're having a great time and SWI alot :happydance::thumbup:

*waves to J and amandas*


----------



## j1405

great pics op!!! are you happy that it is most probably a boy? i cant remember what you said you would like to have... a few ppl have had the docs confirm early with a boy because at this stage of the pregnancy the 'tail' has disappeared so if there is still something down there looking similar to a little 'tail', its probably a boy.. :haha:

i would really loooove a girl but either way i'd be happy. with our 3 dogs, there is 4 women in the house, so my oh would appreciate another man lol. he really wants a boy but would be happy with a girl too.

glad you are having fun sweetie! cant wait for you to join us as bump buddies!! i'm still far from the 2nd trimester. still a whole month to go but time does fly so i'm hoping it will all go well..


and ps op... do you have a bump yet???? :D


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey J :) that's interesting about the tail bone! Yes I'm very happy either way, I would like 3 children so hopefully I'll have boys and girls. DP is very happy as he's very into football etc lol. 

I think I'm starting to pop and have a mini bump, DP commented on it yesterday as i wore a clingy dress and it does feel hard, so maybe in a couple more weeks I'll be sure!X


----------



## amandas

Wow great pics OP! So exciting! I didn't realise they could even try to work out the gender at this stage. But very sensible not to buy any blue just yet! Good news about your nuchal measurement too. How are you feeling now?

Sweetie, two trips to Vegas! Very cool! Hope you get that smiley face soon! But good that you've got lots going on so you're busy. I hope you'll be joining us too! 

J, I guess it makes sense to hold fire on th wedding. It will be nice for your baby to be there too! And now you can eat lots of cake without worrying about a wedding dress to fit in! Any signs of m/s yet? Are you beginning to feel tired yet?

I think about 10 weeks was my worst but I think I'm over the worst of it. The last couple of days, although I've still felt a bit nauseous, it hasn't been as bad as it was! Fingers crossed the m/s is going away! But I have a definite bump! Dh took a look at me this morning when I was getting dressed and couldnt believe it! I guess 2nd time bumps reemerge more quickly! I can't wait for my scan on tues so that I can go public! I've only got about 3/4 tops that are baggy enough to hide my tummy so I keep having to wear them over and over! I want to go back and look at photos of my bump from ds cos I'm certain I wasn't this big then! I'll try to upload a bump pic on here too!

Anyway work has been rubbish this week so very glad it's the weekend!


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Thanks sweetie, I'll be in second tri at 13+1 so on Monday, cannot believe how fast it's gone.
> 
> When did you start checking opks? Your cycle might have changed so I would start v early just in case. Vegas sounds awesome, always wanted to go, sounds like you're having a great time and SWI alot :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> *waves to J and amandas*

Yay to it going by quickly and smoothly OP!

I started checking my OPKs on CD12. Today is CD14 and still getting negatives (where I used to get them positive on CD13 and C14). :wacko: It's driving me nuts though. I want to SWI but I don't want to tire DH out and then get a positive the day he's exhausted. Hmmm... if I DID OV early, I hope all our BDing in Las Vegas were useful! That was CD8-CD10. But the days in between (CD11-12) we were so tired. I'm quite frustrated at the moment with just not knowing when I did/will OV? I just want to get SWI and make a baby already! :) argh!


----------



## j1405

hi amanda, wel no m/s as yet! no nausea either, i'm feeling pretty good actually. i am dead tired most of the time though and my days at work feel soooo long!! everything seems to make me tired!! i stil exercise as often as possible but man its hard!! that gets me tired very quickly. another thing i have definately noticed is that my muscles in my lower abdomen are causing me discomfort. they are def stretching down there!

i'm having my 1st scan on thursday ladies and i cannot wait!!! will post pics!

i'm hoping your m/s eases up amanda!! i have also heard in the 2nd pregnancy some women show allot earlier so its not uncommon. i would like an early bump but hey guess i will have to wait another couple of months!!

glad you guys are happy about the gender op and since you want 3, there is still a great possibility for a girl! guess you nailed it on the day you o'd since boys are the fast swimmers and your's reached that egg quickly :) i think i might have a girl for a few reasons.. the girl sperm are stronger and since i had no noticable fertile cm and we did not exactly do it on the day, chances are good. my hcg test was also quite high for 12dpo and i've read that can also be indicative of having a girl.

wel who knows, will have to wait and see! as long as its not twins!!! :haha:

sweetie, hang in there!! if you don't get a smiley now, lets hope you tested too late and that vegas did the trick!!!


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks J! That's really great you don't have any m/s or nausea! It can be possible you won't have any. My BFF didn't have any of either except for m/s on one day. My other bridesmaid on the other hand had terrible m/s all day and night for the whole pregnancy! I bet you are soop excited for your scan this week! :) 

Amanda - Yes, I have heard it SO many times that with each pregnancy you show/pop much sooner than before. Do you guys have the reality show with Tori Spelling? Her 3rd pregnancy she showed basically as soon as she tested! It was so hard to keep it a secret! lol

OP - I always hope for a boy first because many Asian families want boys so bad. I think if I could have a boy first, I would just be relieved of a lot of family pressure (b/c DH is the last male in his family name). Silly stuff I know, but I hope you get all the babies you want! :)

AFM - I FINALLY got a positive OPK early this morning (well, actually after midnight last light). Even though we were so exhausted after spending all weekend out w/friends and family for Father's Day, I told DH we HAD to BD at 2:30 am. LOL. And I'm making him come home tonight to BD again (even though he was supposed to go straight away out of town for a night for work). I'm not letting him slide this week w/out proper SWI! ;)


----------



## amandas

Ha ha sweetie, your post made me laugh! I had to tell dh to make him realise that it wasn't just me who used to insist on bd even when we were both exhausted and not 100% up for it! Great news that you got your opk finally. Your whole system must be getting back on track, as I'm guessing you're only a few days later than normal. Happy :sex:! I feel rally hopeful for you that you'll catch that egg this month! You already know that everything is working right for both of you so hopefully it won't be much longer :hugs: I don't think we get that programme here, but I have been able to tell virtually since we found out. And my friends on hol said I had a definite bump and I was only 8 weeks then!

J, well done for still exercising! I've hardly done anything the last month or so as I've felt so rubbish and tired. Let's hope you're just one of the lucky people who doesn't get m/s! It sounds like the signs are good for you having a girl too. Especially as you were maybe a bit early before o. I'm pretty sure when I conceived ds we were pretty much bang on o day. (no pun intended! Ha ha)
Good luck for your scan on Thursday! It's great that we all get ours at the same time! When would you be due to have your next one?

Congratulations OP, you're 13 weeks! :happydance::happydance: Finally into 2nd Tri! So exciting! How are you feeling now? Have you gone completely public since having your scan! How's your little bump coming along? I'm jealous that you're still fitting into clingy dresses! I haven't been able to wear one since about week 5! Having said that, I'm looking forward to wearing more fitted stuff once we tell people after our scan! Bump and proud then!

Well, it's our scan tomorrow! I'm so excited, although pretty nervous too! I can't wait to see our little bean again, I just hope everything is ok. I'll post my pics on here when I get back! The last couple of days I haven't felt so bad, so fingers crossed the m/s is beginning to go. I even managed to not fall asleep when my lo was napping today, which is a first for a while!


----------



## j1405

ladies check it out!!!!! my baby bean :) the dr says heartbeat is 180! and even though its old wives tales to say a high heartbeat is a girl, she has delivered enough babies to know that this tends to be true!!! i knew it!!! i surely hope she is right!!! 

it was so beautifull to see my baby for the first time, it was moving about and dr says everything looks perfect! baby implanted perfectly and the right size and strong heartbeat! she is very happy with how i'm doing! such a relief! also there is only ONE!! THANK GOD!!

we also got ENGAGED last nite :cloud9: :wedding:

so here's a pic of our little sweet pea and my pretty ring!!!
 



Attached Files:







Centurion-20120621-00110.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3









Centurion-20120621-00118.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow!! Congrats J on an amazing perfect scan and beautiful engagement ring!! What a great week for you lovely! So glad it went well and it does sound girly from the hb but you never know! Mine was 178 at 8 weeks and at 12 weeks it was 150

Sweetie, excellent news on the opk! So glad you got your positive, I was worried you had missed it but sounds like perfectly timed bding! Keep us posted

Amandas - hope your scan went well love

Afm - yay for second tri!! Feels so weird to have finally made it! I've got a mini bump and my boobs are huge! I'm sure people could tell if they looked as I'm so slim.
Had an awful cold so have been in bed resting, hit me really hard at work and felt terrible! 
I've definitely got more energy now and no more nausea at all so I was lucky there. Most of my friends and DPs friends and family know, just a few more to tell but I prefer to tell in person.

Just waiting for my next scan now on august 13th!


----------



## amandas

Wow J, congratulations! I'm not sure which one to say congratulations for first! Gorgeous ring! Did oh actually propose? If so I want to hear all about it! Lovely scan pic too! Isn't it such a relief to just see the little bean there with a heart beat! It's amazing. :happydance: Hope you still don't have any nausea! When do you have your next scan?

Well done for second tri OP! And glad you're feeling better, hope the cold improves too!

Sweetie, any more opks?

AFM, well had the scan on Tues which was great. I ordered myself a calm, sleeping baby this time (ds hardly slept at all as a baby!) and I think I may have got it!!!! I ended up having two scans because no matter how much wiggling and jiggling I did, the baby was just chilling out and wasnt in the right position for the measurements! So I was sent off to eat cake and have a cup of tea! It was great, I've never had a medical instruction to eat cake before!!! Anyway, second time round the baby was in a much better position, i think it liked the cake! All was ok, nuchal measurement was fine although we don't get the proper results for a few days. Apparently they now combine blood tests with the measurement before sending out a probability. But hopefully all ok. They didn't tell me heartbeat rate, and ive just checked my notes and all it says is that heartbeat was present. I think I'll get a rate on my next mw visit in about 3 weeks. Baby is 6.8cm now. It's amazing how quickly they grow at this stage! They have now changed my due date to Christmas Day!!! :xmas16: Which means I whizzed through to being 13 weeks without having to wait! So second tri for me too! So exciting!

I did have a scare yesterday, I was outside and I saw my cat catch a squirrel so I chased after it up in the wooded bit opposite my house and shouted at him until he put it down! But then coming back down the slope I slipped and landed on my back, winding myself a bit. I was so worried for a couple of hours but fingers crossed everything seems to be ok. I had a funny low pain earlier today for about 2-3 minutes whcih got me worried but I think it was wind!

Next scan already booked for 9th Aug!


----------



## amandas

Oops forgot to upload my photo!!! Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







scan photo June12.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## j1405

thats so amazing how much they grown in a month!! from a tiny bean like mine to a baby human :) could they not comment on the sex of your baby yet? i'm going for my next scan at 13 weeks for the same as your's to check the nuchal measurement and do bloods to see if all is ok with regards to that. then i will go back to my obgyn at 15 weeks for my next scan! she said we would be able to see the sex then!! yay cant wait!!

your baby is beautiful amanda! and on the engagement, oh actually did the whole romantic proposal thing!! i so did not see it comming! i was in complete shock! he cooked a whole 3 course meal for me at home with candles everywhere and nice music on. he made a little wooden box for me with hearts on it and inside was small hearts that filled the box and the ring around one of the hearts. he actually went on the knee and did the whole will you marry me thing :) it was really a beautifull moment. told him i now know how he felt when i told him i was pregnant! lol! totally in shock.. its still not sunk in yet!

i was not sleeping well the whole week and was very tired which is why he decided to do the whole thing at home where i can be relaxed :) he was really considderate about how he planned it all! look, nothing beats seeing our bean for the first time but this comes pretty close!!

and you can imagine how relieved i was seeing my bean moving with a strong heartbeat since i have had nearly no symptoms and still dont. doc says i'm just very lucky because the bean is perfect and growing nicely! i cannot wait for my next scan!! 

oh and congrats ladies for entering the 2nd tirmester!!! :happydance: i want fodies of your bump!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ladies sorry to jump in on your thread :flower: congratulations to all those with BFP's!

We just got DH first SA results back, we knew they were not great as he has been recalled for a second test on 3rd July before we even knew what these results were!

I'm planning on giving DH multivitamins and 30mg zinc everyday till his next test.

My question is did any of your DHs have their first test done, you ply them with all the vitamins we know they need to help (mine has no idea lol) and then have a second sample come out better?

Thanks in advance if you can offer any insight!

xx


----------



## amandas

Wow J, how romantic! Bless him for being so considerate. It sounds like he made it perfect! And what great timing too, a week of emotion! Do you get three scans as standard then! That's great! My next one is 20 weeks. We got our downs syndrome test results back today which gave me a probability of 1 in 12305, so that's great news. There was no mention of gender during the scan and to be honest, I don't think we're going to find out anyway. We didn't find out with ds, and although I'm more tempted this time, it think we'll probably wait for the surprise!

Hi Shells, welcome! Wow 11 years ttc, I'm wishing you lots and lots of luck! I can't really answer your question sorry because dh didn't have any tests at all. We were ttc for just over a year. I was making dh take multivitamins from the start but then gradually added extras in as time went by! He had extra zinc with vit c, omega 3 and for a while he was also having Korean ginseng. I was taking the same, plus oil of evening primrose for the first half of the cycle. Who knows whether it was that the made the difference? It could have been, but then it could have just been timing. Or the legs in the air approach that we adopted! :blush: I hope you get promising results when you go back to the dr. Good luck!


----------



## amandas

Ok, so I've decided to be brave and upload my first bump photo for you! This was taken first thing, so I'm sure it's got bigger as the day has gone on and I've eaten lots! You can see why I've had trouble hiding it from people!!!
 



Attached Files:







bump June12.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lovely bump amandas :) here's mine:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/8638cd9f.jpg


----------



## j1405

awww how cute are those bumps!!!! i have no bump yet... cant wait for mine to show its face :)

amanda, we have 3 scans standard. first one usually at 8 weeks (mine was 9 coz the obgyn could not fit me in earlier) then the downs one at 12 weeks (mine 13 coz once again they are too full at 12 weeks) and then my 3rd one at 15 weeks (supposed to be 14 but no surprise, they were full.. lol) but i don't mind bcoz i get to see my baby when he/she is bigger so i'm ok with that!
- where i live we actually have a scan every 4 weeks till i'm 7 months and then every 2nd week till 8 months, and then every week till i give birth!! oh and btw, my baby will be born on 16 Jan since i will have a c-section!! thats if all goes well :)

we cant wait to find out what gender as i already talk to my bean allot, even though they cant hear yet, i just like acknowledging its tiny existance :) so i would like to address it correctly if you know what i mean... hehe.

we are so blessed really, being pregnant is such a beautifull thing!!! :cloud9:


----------



## amandas

Lovely bump OP!

Wow J, that's so many scans! I'm very jealous of how often you'll get to see your little bean! We only get two scans here as standard, 12 and 20 weeks. I only got the extra one because of the bleeding. How come you will have a c section? Have you got a medical condition? December/January seems so far away but I bet it'll come round really quickly! I can't believe I'm already at 14 weeks! That's already over a third of the way now! I'm just glad I'm beginning to feel better now. 

How are you doing Sweetie?


----------



## j1405

wel, i don't really want to give birth the normal way.. yes i will get allot of judgment on this probably but i just prefer a c-section. in my country our obgyn's are more trained in c-sections than normal births anyways so its just better for me. i also don't have the biggest hip bones and dr told me that might have caused a problem anyways, so i'm happy going for the c-section.

here we have allot of options and they are very accomodating, like with the scans. we also get a 4d scan standard. i would have gone mad if they told me 2 scans only!! wow that must be awful.. i am so happy i get to see my bean more than that!

i think our 12 and 20 weeks are much like yours. 12 is the downs and then at 20 they do what is called a fetal assessment where they check the baby from head to toe to make sure it has everything that needs to be there. we just get the option of allot of scans inbetween and afterwards too.

how are the rest of the ladies holding up?? how are you doin sweetie?? where are we in the cycle??


----------



## ocean_pearl

I must be a weirdo but I cannot wait to give birth :) I think of it as a rights of passage for woman. I don't judge people who have elcs though, it's completely a personal choice. My friends have had cs and it just seems like a long recovery, a lot of pain, scar and less chance of breastfeeding due to antibiotics. I'm hoping my birth goes well and I don't need a cs as my pelvis is quite narrow. I can understand different cultures sway different ways though and it's good you've thought about it J.

I could literally sleep all damn day, I'm so tired this week, maybe baby is growing a lot :)

Sweetie - thinking of you, hope you're ok.


----------



## j1405

wel its not really about culture for me, as we don't do things a certain way because of culture. its just as you said, your choice. our doctors who do the c-sections here are really good and barely leave any scarring. our recovery time is 2 weeks max and they don't give us antibiotics that are not baby safe and encourage breastfeeding. all my friends that recently had babies via c-section are still breastfeeding and they are going about their lives as if the baby just appeared one day. no discomfort what so ever. 

obviously allot of babies are born the normal way too. it really is just a personal choice as is waterbirth etc. for me, it was the better option especially also because of my job. i'm a lawyer and cant just wait for my baby to arrive one day, so its just better to have a date and be prepared.

everyone is different and has a different type of lifestyle i guess :) its great that you ladies are giving normal birth!! i'm sure your baby is growing at a great speed now causing the tiredness! i cant wait for all this to pass either but then we will be sitting with the discomfort of big bellies and sore backs!! lol


----------



## ocean_pearl

That's good to hear, I generally hear negative things about it here but then the NHS can be a bit hit and miss with cs. I hope we all have good birth experiences, that's what I'm looking forward to now, I can't watch birth tv shows as it makes me jealous and/or cry! :)


----------



## amandas

ocean_pearl said:


> That's good to hear, I generally hear negative things about it here but then the NHS can be a bit hit and miss with cs. I hope we all have good birth experiences, that's what I'm looking forward to now, I can't watch birth tv shows as it makes me jealous and/or cry! :)

I'm with you on that one OP, everyone I know watches one born every minute but I just can't watch it!

I think the cultural thing is just the different cultures' views on it all. Over here, unless there is a strong medical reason then a c sec is just not an option. If someone wanted an elective c sec then I think they would have to really fight for it. We're definitely encouraged here to have a natural birth. The whole process is also midwife led, as opposed to doctor led, which probably makes a difference. 

I ended up with an emergency c sec for ds. Unfortunately he got stuck and despite them attempting to pull him out by ventouse, he was firmly wedged and a c sec was the only option. I was really upset about it at the time as it wasnt the birth that I had hoped for, but I now realise that it was necessary for him to be born safely. I've got an appt in Nov with a consultant to discuss my birth preference. I do get the choice of an elective c sec this time but I'm hoping to have a natural birth this time. I'm hoping for second time lucky!!! In terms of recovery, my scar was about 6 inches long but did heal well and is now barely visible. It was painful though for a while and I did have to take it easy. I guess however good the surgeon is it's still major surgery. I had no antibiotics and no problems breast feeding, although I think i remember it taking a day or two longer for my milk to come in which was difficult at the time.

J, there's no reason why you should feel judged, everyone has the right to make the choice, and it sounds like it's really common where you are for people to have c secs. I seem to remember reading that you're in South Africa, is that right? I may have completely made that up!! What sort of lawyer are you? Any symptoms yet? I'm still very jealous at your lack of m/s!

I'm really tired this week too OP. How is work going? Are you managing to take it easier at all yet? My work was pretty hectic this week which is probably why I'm tired. An early night for me tonight!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes if I need a cs due to emergency, i won't mind. As long as my baby arrives healthy I'll be happy. I think women put too much pressure on themselves to have perfect births with no painkllerd etc. Someone on the board said, you wouldn't refuse pain meds to have a tooth out so why for birth!? Lol. I hope to do it as natural as possible but if I need an epi or cs so be it.

My works been good, less workload. I've been feeling faint on odd occasions so I'm not alone much anymore.

I'm already in bed! :D


----------



## amandas

ocean_pearl said:


> I'm already in bed! :D

Ha ha! Brilliant! 

Well first time round I had hoped for a home-water-hypnobirth! I couldn't have ended up with anything more different! Hospital, gas/air, ventouse, cs! :wacko:


----------



## amandas

It's good your work has cut down, hope the faintness goes away.

Have you ladies had any cravings at all? For the last 6-8 weeks I've just wants carbs to help with the sickness, but the only real thing that could pass as a craving is that I've felt that I've 'needed' a bowl of cheerios every evening!!


----------



## j1405

i do live in south africa :) i don't know, i have heard that our obgyn's here all specialize in c-secs because we have the option and its not just for emergencies so in a way it is a comfort that they are extremely well trained in that way. infact they do 3 c-secs for every 1 normal birth here. but yes, it does make a difference that we use doctors and not midwives for sure!

my sis really wanted to have a normal birth, like c-sec was NO option for her and then they were in a car accident when she was 8 months along and her placenta tore and she started to go into labour. they tried to hold off on the contractions for 4 days and then decided a c-sec is needed as the baby wont survive otherwise. she said she cried from the moment they told her they were going to take him out now until after he was born, thats how badly she wanted a normal birth!! but now he is a beautiful 1 year old and she is very healthy too!

lets hope every body's birth plan goes great with no complications and that we will all be very happy!!! which we will!! 

i still have no m/s at all!! :D tired at night, but its getting better too! i don't have any cravings yet aside for ice cream sometimes but i try to eat as healthy as possible! i'm still getting the stretching, light cramping in my lower abdomen but thats it. very irritable sometimes though! poor oh, he always gets the bad side of it lol.

glad you ladies are feeling good and that you are taking it easy!!


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies! Sorry to have been MIA! I was off in Vegas for a girls weekend and just buys busy busy!
I haven't read through all the past posts yet, but OMG to those adorable BABY BUMPS!!! *squeals w/happy envy*
AFM - I'm in the TWW, but not feeling too hopeful. I finally got the positive OPK and we only DTD on THAT day. DH was feeling sick and not up to BDing again the next day. I was quite let down that we didn't get to BD the next day. But I'll have to leave things to be and just wait my turn. 
Ahhh... Amanda & OP - I can't get over how cute your bumps are! Seriously, I'm so thrilled for you guys!
OK, it's soooo late here, but I will catch up on reading in the morning! :)


----------



## amandas

j1405 said:


> infact they do 3 c-secs for every 1 normal birth here. but yes, it does make a difference that we use doctors and not midwives for sure!!

Wow, isnt it amazing that there can be such differences in the same thing, just depending on where you are. I think the stats in my local hospital are that 32% of births are cs. 

Welcome back Sweetie! It only takes once so hopefully you were spot on!


----------



## sweetie888

Hi LADIES!!! OK, trying to catch up:


J - OMGeeee!!!! CONGRATS CONGRATS! What a gorgeous ring and proposal story! So excited for you! Do you guys have plans to wait until after LO is born, or before? either way, it's such great news. And what a wonderful, strong heartbeat! I do hope you get your wish for a girl too! :happydance:

OP - You look so adorbs with your little bump! Cuter to be slim with an obvious bump than have people just wonder if you're getting chubbier. hahah. Like I think anytime I eat or drink soda I think I look to have a 2nd tri bump! 
Hope your cold is gone and that you are feeling better. I hear most women get their energy back 2nd tri!

Amanda - Awww... well I am a firm believer in that 2nds are always quite the opposite as 1st child's in pregnancy and personalities, from siblings I have known. Medicinal orders for cake - heck yeah! :) Oh I am so glad your slip didn't affect you at all. I did have a slip in the tub b4 my m/c but I caught myself on the side of the tub. I don't think that caused the m/c but I still know it's a scary possibility.

Shells - Hi! And Welcome to the thread! I didn't get DH tested, but I did make him take his multivitamins w/zinc everyday. And started him on Fertility Blend for Men. I'm not sure how often he really took it b/c I didn't watch him and I know he'd let it slide. But if we didn't get pregnant by month 6 of TTC I know I would have had him tested. My GYN already recommended him to be tested when I first told her we were TTC. Maybe b/c he was close to 40?

AFM***** I got a :bfp: today! :blush:
I haven't told DH yet (it's only early afternoon here). I'm actually pretty scared of getting my hopes up. I think b/c my sister found out my cousin's wife had TWO m/c before they got their first LO. And I've heard that from someone else this weekend too. So, I just want to be very calm and not get my hopes up too much. I had such a feeling about it yesterday. DH and I started getting hacking coughs again this weekend, and I'm like, "Oh no, the bronchitis is coming back... I bet I'll get pregnant and not be able to take meds again and then what if I lose it again?" I know... such a negative way to think. But I'm just scared. I'm even kind of scared to tell DH, and then what if it happens again. Of course I'll tell him. But I know we wouldn't want to tell anyone until we are definitely out of the 12 week mark. I know I should be so happy. But I'm so scared to let myself get so excited like I did last time.... Thanks Ladies for letting me have this safe place to talk. 
I just can't wait till I'm in the 2nd tri like you ladies!


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> Hi LADIES!!! OK, trying to catch up:
> 
> 
> J - OMGeeee!!!! CONGRATS CONGRATS! What a gorgeous ring and proposal story! So excited for you! Do you guys have plans to wait until after LO is born, or before? either way, it's such great news. And what a wonderful, strong heartbeat! I do hope you get your wish for a girl too! :happydance:
> 
> OP - You look so adorbs with your little bump! Cuter to be slim with an obvious bump than have people just wonder if you're getting chubbier. hahah. Like I think anytime I eat or drink soda I think I look to have a 2nd tri bump!
> Hope your cold is gone and that you are feeling better. I hear most women get their energy back 2nd tri!
> 
> Amanda - Awww... well I am a firm believer in that 2nds are always quite the opposite as 1st child's in pregnancy and personalities, from siblings I have known. Medicinal orders for cake - heck yeah! :) Oh I am so glad your slip didn't affect you at all. I did have a slip in the tub b4 my m/c but I caught myself on the side of the tub. I don't think that caused the m/c but I still know it's a scary possibility.
> 
> Shells - Hi! And Welcome to the thread! I didn't get DH tested, but I did make him take his multivitamins w/zinc everyday. And started him on Fertility Blend for Men. I'm not sure how often he really took it b/c I didn't watch him and I know he'd let it slide. But if we didn't get pregnant by month 6 of TTC I know I would have had him tested. My GYN already recommended him to be tested when I first told her we were TTC. Maybe b/c he was close to 40?
> 
> AFM***** I got a :bfp: today! :blush:
> I haven't told DH yet (it's only early afternoon here). I'm actually pretty scared of getting my hopes up. I think b/c my sister found out my cousin's wife had TWO m/c before they got their first LO. And I've heard that from someone else this weekend too. So, I just want to be very calm and not get my hopes up too much. I had such a feeling about it yesterday. DH and I started getting hacking coughs again this weekend, and I'm like, "Oh no, the bronchitis is coming back... I bet I'll get pregnant and not be able to take meds again and then what if I lose it again?" I know... such a negative way to think. But I'm just scared. I'm even kind of scared to tell DH, and then what if it happens again. Of course I'll tell him. But I know we wouldn't want to tell anyone until we are definitely out of the 12 week mark. I know I should be so happy. But I'm so scared to let myself get so excited like I did last time.... Thanks Ladies for letting me have this safe place to talk.
> I just can't wait till I'm in the 2nd tri like you ladies!


OMG!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: amazing news sweetie!! Congratulations!! So happy for yoou! :flower:

I can understand you not wanting to get your hopes up yet, the best advice I got was *take it one day at a time* :flower:

Have you told your dh yet??!! Xxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Also, thank you. My cold is better, still got a cough! It takes soo much longer to get over viruses when preg. My bump is obvious now and customers have guessed, my staff guessed!


----------



## amandas

Oh wow Sweetie I'm so so happy for you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yes it's still early days but I'm feeling very positive for you this time!!!! I know of lots of people who had a mc before then conceiving their first. It was almost like their bodies were having a trial run. Good luck telling dh. Xxx


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks ladies! :)
I did tell DH. He is still working, but I called to tell him since he was emailing me about booking our vacation. So yeah, I told him over the phone. Not romantic or anything, but he still sounded a little surprised. 

Now I have to figure out how to handle all the summer events we have w/out letting anyone know. We have his parents' anniversary party/Independence Day this week. 
Also I am traveling in a few weeks. All in all, everything has me nervous. 

P.S. How did you ladies handle if anyone point blank-asked you if you were pregnant before the 2nd trimester? Last time I lied, but I don't want to jinx myself either way. I get this question ALL the time anyways since everyone has been expecting us to get pregnant for so long already...


----------



## ocean_pearl

Nobody ever asked me outright, even when I got my bump in second tri and my staff and friends suspected, they didn't ask. I don't think it's polite to ask outright! But if I was, it would depend on who was asking, if family or close friends I would tell. Anyone else I would deny! X


----------



## j1405

HI SWEETIE!!!

first off, MASSIVE CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!! YAY!!!!!!! :happydance:

i am so so so so so happy that it happened so fast and i have so much faith that this is a strong bean and will stick like super glue!!!

just my 2 cents but i think you should see a midwife earlier maybe so they can keep an eye on you and to monitor that everthing is going smoothly! you will get to see your bean allot more as well which would be a bonus and it will give you peace of mind. i know you only had on m/c but one for me is enough and if i were you i'd want to be checked out more often!

its good to wait until 12 weeks and if all is ok and your bean is happy and healthy you can have a fabulous pregnancy/ gender reveal party when you are ready to tell! what i tell people when they ask or suspect or overhear me saying something to dh is 'not that i know of' and if its a family member or close friend, i always add 'but you will be the first one i tell if i ever find out i am pregnant! its a little lie but its the easiest one to sell.

i am so happy for you!! :hugs: and thank you re the engagement etc. we will get married after lo is born when we are happy to do so and have adjusted to life with lo. there is no rush now :)

ps! post your bfp!!!!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Agree with J, see a midwife sooner and get an early scan booked in. 

J - congrats on double figures! Nearly 11 weeks yay!


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks Ladies! I just called the OB/GYN and they said the nurse will call me back. They want to probably send me to do blood work to confirm. I am nervous, every little cramp and twinge I worry. I've checked my undies more times than I care to admit. :blush:

Here's a pic of the BFP.

The bottom one was using FMU. I didn't have a HPT so I had to go out and buy some, but as soon
as I dipped the stick I could see the positive sign!
The top one was using Afternoon sample. Much more diluted.

Thanks OP on your advice. Last time I lied when asked outright. It's because everyone around us (including us) always drink in social settings. So it's like "why aren't you drinking? Are you pregnant?!?!" I know now that it's rude, but I don't think among friends, it occurs to them. In fact, that's how I knew 3 of my friends were pregnant too. First time they don't take a drink. :/
I did read a couple of good responses yesterday though :
* _"We're working on it"_
* _"I hope so!"_ or _"I wish!"_
I think these sayings might be ok and I wouldn't be lying _(and tempting fate as they say)._


----------



## ocean_pearl

You can say you're going teetotal while ttc or detoxing? I think people should be less nosey and outright personally!

Ah so happy for you, please try not to stress. It must be so hard but try and stay positive. That's a lovely strong bfp, what cycle day did you get your bfp?


----------



## j1405

thanks op! cant wait till i get where you are though! then at least my bump will start to show! there is still no noticeable bump :( 

sweetie i'm so happy for you really! those are nice strong lines, i agree with op! it would be for the best to be checked out regularly at least till you are 12 weeks! it must be hard and stressfull time for you now, i can just imagine! try to relax though, the less stress the bean gets at this stage, the better. at how many weeks did you lose your first bean??


----------



## ocean_pearl

Won't be long J, your uterus hasn't risen out of pelvis yet, it's around 13-14 weeks it does, so not long!


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> You can say you're going teetotal while ttc or detoxing? I think people should be less nosey and outright personally!
> Ah so happy for you, please try not to stress. It must be so hard but try and stay positive. That's a lovely strong bfp, what cycle day did you get your bfp?


Thanks OP! I got a positive HPT on CD31. I kind of felt it though on CD29/30, but I didn't want to test. Was just waiting for AF to show and finally bit the bullet and POAS on CD31. :)

Detoxing is a good one, but even DH says I need a better long-term reason, The next 2 months is leading up to my sister's wedding, In fact, won't be 13 weeks until a few days after her wedding. So from now until then, I have her Bachelorette Party, Bridal Shower, Rehearsal Dinner, Dad's 60th Birthday Party, Mother In Law's Birthday Party, Nephew's Birthday Party, and DH's 40th Birthday! So, lots and lots of events where I have to avoid drinking or pretend I am drinking maybe to fake people out. ;)

Are you feeling more energy now that you're in the 2nd tri? Are you moisturizing your belly so you won't get stretch marks? :) 



j1405 said:


> thanks op! cant wait till i get where you are though! then at least my bump will start to show! there is still no noticeable bump :(
> 
> sweetie i'm so happy for you really! those are nice strong lines, i agree with op! it would be for the best to be checked out regularly at least till you are 12 weeks! it must be hard and stressfull time for you now, i can just imagine! try to relax though, the less stress the bean gets at this stage, the better. at how many weeks did you lose your first bean??

Aww...J, I'm sure your bump will pop in no time!  I can't wait to see pics!
BTW are all you ladies taking weekly bump pictures? I think those are so cute, if only for yourself to track and have memories of down the line! 

Yes, I am trying to relax and not stress about it. I lost the bean last time at 6weeks 4days. Since it's a total mystery, the things I did around that time make me worry to do again. ex: We DTD the night before (1st time after the BFP) and I went for a long walk when it happened. So now I'm scared to have sex or do any kind of exercise.

On a GOOD NOTE, I had my blood tested yesterday and the nurse called me back to say that yes, indeed, I am pregnant! :) I was in the car with a friend so I didn't want to spill the beans by asking any more questions. The nurse said "it looks very good" but I don't know what the HcG levels were. I go back for another test tomorrow. I think a good thing now is because of my previous loss, they will monitor my blood and levels more. Hopefully I can get an early scan. They don't do those very often here. And most of my friends never got a blood test to confirm their pregnancies as long as they got positive urine samples. 

Hope everyone is well, and I'm excited to hear what you guys are all going through now in your 2nd stage of pregnancies. What is new and strange or exciting?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Glad your blood results were good! Can't you bring along a bottle of non achoholic wine and pour it into a normal bottle before you get there (screw lid) hehe!

Yes I'm much more energetic now! But then I collapse into a deep nap everyday and I'm in bed by 9.30pm. My belly is sooo itchy so i bought some Mothers Balm from neaps yard which is fragrance free but has almond oil, coconut oil, Shea butter and lots more, it's lovely!


----------



## amandas

I'm sure you'll be fine this time sweetie, but I can understand why you would worry. The websites all say sex is fine although in high risk pregnancies it may be worth waiting until the second tri. It probably had nothing to do with the mc, but maybe avoid DTD for a few weeks. There are other things you could do instead?! :blush: As for exercise, well I didn't really do any mainly because I felt so awful!! :sick: I decided that it was my body's way of telling me to take things easy and look after myself! Well that was my excuse! I seem to remember you had a really long walk last time? Again probably nothing to do with it but maybe take it easy for a while. It sounds like you've got a massive run of drinking bouts coming up! Luckily no one asked me outright in first tri if I was pg, but a few asked about when we were thinking about it and I just gave a vague answer. Could you vary what you try? Maybe pretend to drink at one do, and then at the next say you had a heavy night the night before and can't face it? Or do a detox month? Or tell everyone that dh has bet you that you can't give up alcohol for one month?! So you're proving him wrong!!

Glad you are both ok op and j! Don't worry j, im sure you'll show soon! I'm tired too op, I've felt shattered all day today. 

I prob need to take another bump pic soon. I'm huge! I even had my first stranger ask me today when I'm due when I was in m and s!! I'm smothering my bump in bio oil every night. I did it last time and managed to avoid getting any stretch marks. Although dh did say it was like going to bed with a basted turkey!! It's very greasy! :wacko: 

I can't believe we're all pregnant now! So exciting! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sweetie888

Trying to reply from my phone as we are at my inlaws house for one of their parties. Thanks for all the encouragement ladies! Yes, I hear the bump gets so itchy. Im pretty lazy at moisturizing my body but since we've been ttc I've been trying to moisturize everywhere to start the habit.
I do hear a lot of women say bio oil is great! 

At our girls weekend to. Egas I saw bff's stomach for the first time postbaby and she has a lot of loose skin. Ive read about skin tightening exercise for weight loss and thinks she probably ought to have done some of that. Its been over a year now and she's been sad about her post baby belly. So im trying to read up a lot on what to do before and after so the belly gets back to normal. It makes me wonder how the heck miranda kerr looked sooo amazing 2 months after having baby! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

It's very much down to genes I reckon, my sister and mum are slim and snapped straight back without any exercise, as did some of my friends. Whereas some others did a crap load of exercise and never looked the same, luck of the draw.

I'm going to start swimming on the weekend, there's an antenatal aqua aerobics, can't wait x


----------



## j1405

hi ladies!!

wel i took a pic for you guys this morning since i am now 11 weeks :) yay!!! only one more week!! the belly is starting oh so slightly :)

i agree with amanda sweetie, the bd and walk might not have had anything to do with it and it just wasn't a good bean.. i mean i have been dtd like mad as oh has this urge to dtd at least every 3rd day!! where i get the energy from i don't know because i am dead tired lately but poor guy, cant take all the fun out! and actually in the beginning we bd'd even more an my belly use to hurt afterwards but i'm still going strong! 

also i exercise like a maniac lol! at least every 2nd day and its quite harsh exercises so not taking it all that easy but yes it depends from person to person and if i were you, i would take it easy but if you want to bd, then just you know, take it slowly and stop when you get uncomfy. my dr says that your body will tell you when you should stop something so you can always just take it easier than last time? and go google what not to eat while pregnant! thas very important too and can have an effect on the bean!! 

google what to avoid during the first trimester to give you a few pointers on what might be bad for you! i'm sure you will have a very happy and healthy pregnancy sweetie!! 

wel, here's that pic ladies... :) hope you can open it!
 



Attached Files:







Doc1.pdf
File size: 103.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ocean_pearl

You've got great abs J! Your bump might take longer to pop if you have really strong tummy muscles and aren't a lazy arse like me :) keep posting weekly ones so we can compare !


----------



## sweetie888

Ah! Such a cute tiny bump J! I think I look bigger than that already!  I bet you can't wait for the next week or 2 for your reveal! Are you going to announce it at 12 or 13weeks?

I went dress shopping w/my sister today and I'm so bloated already my sister already noticed. I was having a tough time fitting my normal clothes and told her I was getting fat. And she said, "No, but you DO look more bloated than I've ever seen you look before!" I told her "Maybe I'm getting my period soon" as an excuse. 

J - You are right on the BD and exercise. I'm sure I will ease back into soon. :)


----------



## j1405

wel, i'm telling most people that don't know already next week sometime when i hit the 12 week mark :) its going to be great because i cannot wait to tell everyone!!

my tummy muscles are quite strong because of all the running i did prior to pregnancy and i still work out so i guess it will just take a little longer. i must admit though only at this stage my bloatedness has subsided somewhat. earlier i used to have a really big bloated tummy regardless of my ab muscles so people who might have thought something was up before now re-think the whole thing as i look like i did pre-pregnancy again :) lol! 

but honestly, i cannot wait for my bump!! but soon it will rise like you said op and then i can look the part!! i will keep you updated on pics!

sweetie you are doing great sofar with finding excuses! good luck with the upcomming weekend and all the parties over the next few months! hoping your 12 weeks fly by with no problems!!


----------



## j1405

wow ladies, i just saw someones post that was the most beautifull and most heartbreaking thing i have ever seen. if you want you can take a look at her story but its very sad. you should watch the video clip.. wow

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...-my-story-long-pics-also-new-video-added.html


----------



## ocean_pearl

I've read eves story, it's so sad x


----------



## sweetie888

Oh I think I'll have to skip reading any sad stories for the time being. I'm trying to stay as upbeat and positive as possible despite my ongoing bronchitis (and tonsillitis this time too). I've just spoke with the OB Nurse again and they told me that my HcG levels and Progesterone levels look good. I looked them up online and the HcG levels seem a wee bit low, but that might be because I'm not actually as far along as my LMP date suggests. I ovulated late this cycle, so I think I could be off as much as 5 days. 
Either way, just trying to keep positive and stay healthy. 

What are you ladies researching these days? I know you were talking about natural births vs. cesareans. Personally, I just don't want to have a huge tear down there. My BFF had 3 cuts (like all the way to the anus) because the Dr. basically delivered her in less than 10 min.! I don't think the baby was in any life-threatening danger, so even she doesn't know why they made her push and cut-cut-cut so fast! Her recovery was intense and she was in pain for a couple of months. So if I had to choose between that, or a C-section, I would choose the C-section. I obviously didn't want to use her Dr. after that! eek!
I'm interested to hear what else you guys are all learning/looking into at this stage. I love researching if you can't tell! :)


----------



## j1405

Wel yes I guess there's pro's and cons to either type of birth. Some ppl prefer natural because that's how its supposed to be and others prefer c sect as its more planned and just easier and really with the technology these days and doctors being more trained in these type of things I can't see why not choose a csec if that's what you want. 

Personally for various reasons I decided on the csec and I'm happy going with that! I dunno if I'm really researching much more than how my baby develops each week and how soon they can tell te sex and how reliable it really is etc. I don't check out things that could go wrong.. Try to stay positive! And like I said sweetie,google what not to eat and what not to do in 1st tri. :)

Let us know when u can go for ur first scan ok!!


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks J! I'm not reslly researching anything that could go wrong. I guess I've just been looking up stuff to buy so far, besides health, food, and nutrition. I think I will start looking into the testing stuff (for disorders, etc.) after my first scan, which is still sooo far away. But thanks for the kind words. I'm trying to take it one day at a time. :)


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, sorry I've been quiet for a while. Hope you're all ok? We went to Dublin this weekend for a wedding which was lovely. I've also been feeling a bit down. When I was pg with ds I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes, and I think I may be getting it again :cry: Last time I only found out at 28 weeks when I did the lucozade test, and then I had a restricted diet for the remaining weeks. This time I have my first glucose tolerance blood test tomorrow but I have also been testing my blood sugars after eating a bit too, and I think my results are higher than they should be. If I do have it then it means no sugary foods at all for me for the rest of my pregnancy, and I have to really restrict my carbs. It's basically a low gi diet. It also means I think that they won't let me go overdue, and because of my prev cs, I also can't be induced. So if I don't go into labour naturally before my due date then it will be a compulsory cs. :cry: I'm seeing my mw tomorrow for the first time to check that I've got that right. I knew there was a great chance of me getting it second time but really hoped I wouldn't. I don't fit any of the risk factors, high BMI, certain ethnic backgrounds, family history of diabetes etc, so I don't know why i got it, just bad luck I suppose. If I do get it, I'm sure I'll get used to all the testing and the diet etc again. And I'll just have to try every option available to try to go into labour naturally!!

Love your pic J, I'm so jealous of your stomach! This time first pregnancy I hardly showed at all at this stage. This time and I'm huge! How are you feeling? Have you totallly managed to avoid all m/s in first tri!?! Not long now til you can tell everyone!

How's the non-drinking going Sweetie? Any signs of any m/s yet? The only thing I've been researching recently is the gestational diabetes. 

How are you doing OP? 16 weeks now, yay! How's that ump coming along? Has your tiredness subsided at all?

Hope you are all well. Sorry for my moaning!


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Amanda! Glad you had a lovely weekend in Dublin! I'm sorry to hear about the possibility of Gestational Diabetes. I haven't researched that at all, but it does sound very complicated. {{{Hugs}}} I did hear though that it is easier to end up with normal diabetes after GD so it sounds like a good sign that you didn't in your last pregnancy? Is CS = cesarean section? I bet you can't wait to talk to your midwife tomorrow for some answers. On the semi-bright side (I hope?), it seems if you can't have sweets or carbs, you should not gain too much weight and can bounce back to pre-baby body pretty fast?
I will look into the GD a bit and maybe cut back on sweets and carbs too just to be safe! 

Re: the showing sooner. I hear that with each pregnancy you DO show/pop sooner and I think it is pretty true from the few girls I've seen.

AFM - I did start to get some waves of nausea since yesterday. Both days I've woken up and it has hit me when I get out of bed. It would come and go yesterday. But no throwing up yet. Not looking forward to m/s, but I DID read an article that said the more m/s a woman felt, the less likely there was a chance of m/c. At this point last time, I didn't feel any nausea yet, so my FX'd that the article was right. No drinking this past week, we cancelled attending 2 parties b/c I've been sick w/bronchitis again. :/
I'm going to try to use the "antibiotics" excuse for as long as I can. :)

Hang in there!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo for nausea sweetie! Great sign, especially so early! Mine started at 5 weeks too. I know J didn't get it (lucky!) but I think it was due to progesterone cream? Mine eased off at 9 weeks. Make sure you have crackers/biscuits by your bed, if I got up before eating a little cracker and some water I felt much more sick.

Amanda- sorry to hear about the possibility of gd :( fingers crossed.

Afm, my bump is growing! I love it :D I still have to have naps but not everyday which is good. We had such a busy weekend seeing friends everyday, just want to chill out now! I have my 16 week appt on Friday x


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks OP! Wow! 16 weeks! It's just flying by now isn't it? Are you near the time when they start doing all those tests? Do they do that where you are (U.K.?)
You're going to be at your cutest preggers months during the summer! :) You can wear all sorts of cute clothes to show off your bump!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes it really flies! Yeah it's really cool because summer will be second tri so not too big/tired when it's hot - although it's prob going to rain here all summer! And in winter when I'm huge I can hibernate!

I'm not not sure about tests, I had my downs test already but I think at the 20 week scan in august they do more?


----------



## sweetie888

Got a call late from the Dr.'s office today with my bloodwork results. Friend was over so I couldn't talk too long. 

Last Thursday, HcG was 468 and Progesterone was 24. 
Today, HcG was over 5,000 (yay!) but Progesterone dropped to 18. :(
I guess I am still in the safe zone, but the extreme bloating and breast tenderness I felt last week has noticeably decreased. They want me to test again on Friday, but I am going out of town and so nervous, I will push for another test tomorrow before I leave. 
They said if I get a Progesterone 16 or below, they will put me on suppositories. 
I'm so nervous, but hoping for the best. :/
I'm wondering if Progesterone was a problem/cause from my m/c but I guess I can't ever know for sure. Just hoping the Dr. will be extra proactive and do everything possible for me. FX'd they'll see me tomorrow!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow 5,000! that's excellent news sweetie! Fingers crossed for progesterone but I'm sure that's easily fixed. Many women have to take it I've seen on the forum x


----------



## j1405

Hi sweetie! wel i used progesterone cream until 10 weeks and you know what i'm sure that affected me having any m/s! they say it helps with m/s because your estrogen rises dramatically and too fast for the progesterone to catch up and causes an imbalance which cause m/s in most women. but when you take extra progesterone then it evens the hormones out better!! i have heard of allot of women on supposotories and the cream who had no m/s so i would be happy if the doc prescribed me some!!

i know it gave me peace of mind too! and your levels are a little low but hopefully it will pick up!! let us know what the docs says okay!! gl xx


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks ladies and for the info J! Was there a reason you only had to use the cream till 10 weeks? It looks like a lot of things I've read onlie says you use prog till 14 weeks? Did they put you on it b/c you had low prog too? Yay! You're only a day away now from the 12 week mark!

I forgot to mention why I am in rush for them to see me TODAY! She originally told me to test again on Friday and then if needed, put me on suppositories. But we leave for the mountains tomorrow. My numbers are so close to their worry-mark, that I don't want to be "below" for any amount of time while I'm gone. 

It's funny how the HcG and Progesterone levels work. Like it makes sense I am feeling more nausea and queasy b/c the HcG went up. But I noticed immediately when the bloating and breast tenderness & swelling went down! I was already worried before they even told me the prog went down (and that's what caused the bloating, etc.) 

OP - Just saw your ticker and how cute is today's baby development!!! "Baby's eyelashes and hair are filling in." When do you get to find out the gender?


----------



## ocean_pearl

I never had sore boobs, only twinges now and again, maybe mine was low too? I never knew my levels as they don't really do that here.

I know it's so sweet isn't it? Its very strange to imagine a little baby in there. I'm sure I'm feeling little flutters :) I find out august 10th but I'm going to try and move my scan forward a bit, I want to go shopping straight after!!


----------



## sweetie888

:) Oh OP! I can imagine! I've already been restraining myself but secretively have bought stuff here and there (for both genders) ever since we've been TTC. I always figure the stuff can go to my sister or as gifts if I can't use them. :)

If you can get a scan earlier, they might be able to tell. I've had friends who've found out the gender at their 13 week scans!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I was told 80% chance boy at my 12 week scan but I've heard they can be wrong so thought best to wait! I've had a couple of gifts already which is nice. Just can't wait to go for a proper shopping spree!!


----------



## sweetie888

Wheee! OP, that's a very good chance it's a boy then! I think they can be more "certain" earlier in the pregnancy with the boys! All 3 friends that knew at 13 weeks had boys too! :)


----------



## j1405

wel sweetie, i went on the progesterone cream without a prescription. just for my own peace of mind because my lp was so short every month and i thought that maybe it would help if i use the cream from after ovulation and see what happens and low and behold, i got pregnant that month!! so i went on to use the cream until 10 weeks because i read online allot of ppl went of at 10 weeks and they were fine. since i did not get put on it by the dr, it was more of a peace of mind thing like i said.

but if the doc gives you suppositories, you use it till they tell you to stop. because obviously there is a reason you are using them. but i would get something like progesterone cream if they don't put you on the suppositories! it doesn't hurt, it will only help you sustain this pregnancy!!

i'm ***12 weeks**** today **** :happydance: :cloud9: and not a day with problems!!! i'm so lucky this pregnancy is going this well!! truly blessed!!

love my bean soooo much!!!! xxx 2nd tri here i come!!!! and my bump will start showing sooon!!! yay!!

hope you get your scan moved earlier op!! i'm going at 13 weeks and they will also be able to say what gender it might be and then i'm going again at 15 weeks where they will be able to say for sure!!! hoping its a girl!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats on 12 weeks J :)


----------



## sweetie888

Congrats J on 12 weeks! And thanks for the cream info!

I've already noticed that some of my bloating came back within hours of the first progesterone suppository. Not that pleasant, but reassuring. 

Hope all you ladies do well this weekend! We are off to the mountain cabin w/DH's wine-guzzling family today! The nurse already told me to take it easy w/the high altitude! FX'd they don't suspect anything and the weekend goes smoothly pregnancy-wise.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Have an amazing time lovely! 

I just bought my first baby item!! For £10 a gorgeous Moses basket :)

https://www.google.co.uk/products/c...=X&ei=ji7_T_3oLoGa0QXrtvG2Bw&ved=0CKIBEPICMAk


----------



## j1405

wow that is gorgeous op!! :) cant wait to start shopping too!!

enjoy the weekend sweetie and i'm sure everything is going to be just fine!! its such a relief to hear they gave you the suppositories!! 

i'm going to also take it real easy this weekend and relax!! :coffee:


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm working tomorrow and it's super busy on Saturday :( but my dad has invited me and DP round for Sunday roast so that'll be lovely!

16 week appt was pretty much a non event, saw a moany midwife who just checked my bp and urine. I told her I've been quite faint and she just said all part of pregnancy lol


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies! Congrats J on 12 weeks! Yay! :happydance: Welcome to second tri. I can't believe you didn't have any m/s, I'm so jealous!

And Sweetie, congrats on getting to 6 weeks, which means you're now past your m/c date so fingers crossed for a sticky bean for you! Have a lovely weekend away. Hope you get away with not drinking! I don't have a clue about those figures as they don't do it here, but it sounds like everything is going well. I used to cling on to knowing that the m/s was a good sign because I felt so rubbish!

Glad you're doing well op. I can't believe we're nearly 17 weeks already! Time is whizzing by! Have a lovely meals!

Afm, saw my mw on fri and heard the heartbeat for the first time which was great! She sAid that even if I get gestational diabetes I could still be induced, it wouldn't necessarily be a c sec which is good. I had my glucose tolerance test on wed and got the all clear for now which was a relief. Next one is at 20 weeks. Although I got a student taking my blood and my whole arm is still bruised :growlmad: But the best bit is that I can feel my bean now!! :happydance: Last time I didn't really feel anything until about 18 weeks but I can definitely feel it already and I love it! I had a panic last night because I looked at my stomach and was convinced I'd got a stretch mark already! But fortunately I looked again this morning in the day light and it is just a vein under the surface! Phew! But it's made me realise that I've grown faster this time so I need to be extra vigilant at applying bio oil!! If you're looking to get any op, I get it from chemistdirect online. At boots it's £20 for a big bottle, and you can get two for £21.99. I'll be getting 4!!!! It worked last time so fingers crossed!

Anyway, we're off to lake Como in italy in the morning, so I'll catch up with you all when I get back. Hope you all have a lovely week xx


----------



## sweetie888

Aww Thanks Amanda! I am quite a bit relieved now since I'm 6 weeks. I know it's still REALLY early, but like everyone says, one day at a time. I'm anxious to get my blood test taken tomorrow and hear the results. I think I can only expect the HcG levels to go up and the progesterone to be stable or not drop. FX'd. 
Glad that you didn't get a stretch mark yet! I will have to get some Bio Oil! IDK much about the GD but it sounds like things are going to be ok. FX'd. And Lake Como...swoon! Please blow a kiss to George Clooney for me if you see him! hehehe

OP - That is a BEAUTIFUL Moses basket! I've never heard that term before in the States, I think they call them bassinets here. 

Are you both starting on Maternity clothes yet? You guys are well into 2nd tri! I'm green with envy in a good way! :)

J - I bet you're going to have so much fun revealing your news this week! :)

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Amanadas - very jealous of lake como! Say hi to George clooney!! Glad you heard hb and can feel baby!

Sweetie - yay for 6 weeks! That's gone quick already! Good luck for bloods, I have a good feeling :)

J- hope you had a nice weekend

Afm- I felt baby on Saturday for the first time, amazing little bubbly, flutters while I was working - amazing! My bump is getting bigger! Went to my dads for a big family dinner last night and he was amazed at bump and started taking loads of pics :)


----------



## sweetie888

OP - That is AWESOME you could start feeling flutters! It must be amazing to think someone is growing inside of you! 

AFM - Woke up at the crack of dawn again. So eager to go get my blood drawn! Just got my results and the nurse said they were fantastic! She said I must have been very good and dedicated to using the suppositories b/c my progesterone level went back up, plus some, to 24.2 and my HcG levels are 27,000+ now! She told me we'll stop blood testing until my first doctor's visit. Makes me a little nervous, but I'm hopeful and will be religious with the suppositories! :) Thanks for all your good thoughts! I'm sure they've all helped!


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> OP - That is AWESOME you could start feeling flutters! It must be amazing to think someone is growing inside of you!

It's a lovely feeling but it's not proper kicks yet, I bet that'll be weird!



> AFM - Woke up at the crack of dawn again. So eager to go get my blood drawn! Just got my results and the nurse said they were fantastic! She said I must have been very good and dedicated to using the suppositories b/c my progesterone level went back up, plus some, to 24.2 and my HcG levels are 27,000+ now! She told me we'll stop blood testing until my first doctor's visit. Makes me a little nervous, but I'm hopeful and will be religious with the suppositories! :) Thanks for all your good thoughts! I'm sure they've all helped!

:happydance::happydance: that's EXCELLENT news!! So happy for you sweetie! When's your next drs appointment? Will you get an early scan? Xxx


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks OP. No, I won't get an early scan, I don't think that's something that usually happens here in California. I don't know anyone who got a scan at 5-6 weeks. My first appt. is July 31st and then first scan is a couple of days after that. Yes, I will be so eager to just see something! :)

Kicks don't happen for awhile right?


----------



## ocean_pearl

I see so many girls on first tri getting super early scans like 6, 7 weeks I thought it was a US thing as they were always American. I paid for my private scan at 8 weeks as I couldn't wait til 12! Not long til the first scan though so that's good news.

I think proper kicks are at 24-27 weeks but it depends on so much, I reckon I'll feel it early because I'm so thin x


----------



## sweetie888

Oh ladies! The Dr. called and left me a message that I could go in for my u/s scan earlier! I'm trying to be very cautious, but can't help be excited! They had a cancellation so I go in first thing Monday morning. I'm hoping and praying for a healthy growing bean in there! I'm glad it's going to happen before I leave for my sister's bachelorette party that following weekend. I don't know what to expect to see at 7+ weeks, but hopefully it will be all good.


----------



## singerwoman

Love the positive thinking! I have been trying to figure out how much control I do/do not have in this process. How I can do my part without going nuts over things that may not make much of a difference. Here's what I'm currently doing:

-A cup of two of decaf coffee instead of regular (except on days 1-2 of my cycle when I let myself have regular)

- Alcohol VERY rarely, as in one or two drinks a month

- Take multivitamins

- Husband takes multis when he remembers (I really wish he would take them EVERY day, but I am not on top of him about it.)

- I chart my temp and CM, and use OPK's once I start getting EWCM. As far as temp'ing goes, it helps me see patterns of when I usually ovulate, and helps me know when we can stop daily BD'ing once I've had 3 high temps (or frankly, sooner if we're worn out!)



sweetie888 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm starting out this cycle with continued positive thinking!
> 
> 1. I know there was a thread mentioning that ZINC supplements did wonders for their OH. I checked OH's mens' multivitamin and is has the 100% daily recommended value of Zinc. Can someone tell me how many Mg of Zinc they were taking/using?
> 
> 2. I didn't plan on temping and learning all the BBT stuff - didn't want to stress out about. But seeing a BBT thermometer at Target the other day for just $8, I figured "why not". Not telling OH about it. Don't want him to stress out either. I still have a lot to learn about it - have not been good about the "same time", "don't get up and move", etc. Is there any "special temp" I should be on the lookout for? Or is BBT really just for tracking and getting more in tune with your own body and recognizing ovulation after the fact?
> 
> 3. I've been terrible at checking CM. Every time I've checked, it's just nothing like what y'all describe EWCM, stretchy, clear, etc. I think I'm pretty "dry"? I heard a lot of mentions of Robitussin, so I did some research, bought Mucinex (which helps with my constant congestion anyways) and decided to start taking it today. [Key ingredient: Guaifenesin] Now for the fun of more checking CM! Note sarcasm. hahah
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to stress much. Just love to exert every option, helpful hints, and even old wives tales to get this bun in the oven ASAP! Any more ideas ladies? What new things are you implementing this cycle?


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> Oh ladies! The Dr. called and left me a message that I could go in for my u/s scan earlier! I'm trying to be very cautious, but can't help be excited! They had a cancellation so I go in first thing Monday morning. I'm hoping and praying for a healthy growing bean in there! I'm glad it's going to happen before I leave for my sister's bachelorette party that following weekend. I don't know what to expect to see at 7+ weeks, but hopefully it will be all good.

That's excellent news hun!! Let's us know how it goes! :happydance:


----------



## sweetie888

singerwoman said:


> love the positive thinking! I have been trying to figure out how much control i do/do not have in this process. How i can do my part without going nuts over things that may not make much of a difference. Here's what i'm currently doing:
> 
> -a cup of two of decaf coffee instead of regular (except on days 1-2 of my cycle when i let myself have regular)
> 
> - alcohol very rarely, as in one or two drinks a month
> 
> - take multivitamins
> 
> - husband takes multis when he remembers (i really wish he would take them every day, but i am not on top of him about it.)
> 
> - i chart my temp and cm, and use opk's once i start getting ewcm. As far as temp'ing goes, it helps me see patterns of when i usually ovulate, and helps me know when we can stop daily bd'ing once i've had 3 high temps (or frankly, sooner if we're worn out!)


best of luck singerwoman!!!


----------



## j1405

thats fab news sweetie!! i'm sure you will be able to see something!!! ps, dr told me at my first one that if i have a full bladder, they can see the bean better! 

post a pic as soon as you get one!!

i'm seeing my bean again tomorrow!!!! yay!!!! cannot wait!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sweetie888

Yay! That's awesome J! Please post a pic afterwards! I bet your can see much more clearly the baby shape tomorrow!

P.S. I was reading all these "pregnancy Pee stories" last night. Made me crack up, but now I'm scared of what's to come! Here's the link if anyone wants to read them for a good laugh!
https://www.babycenter.com/0_believe-it-or-not-pee-stories_1461092.bc


----------



## j1405

sooooo..... its a BOY!!!

no denying by the looks of his package... lol! :haha:

check it out, he's waving at us.... :) :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







292420_10150955852672157_1934782253_n.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ah congrats on the scan J, I wouldn't buy blue stuff yet though! It could be the clitoris, as that's enlarged at this stage. Earliest to tell for sure is 15/16 weeks. Love the waving, can't wait to see mine again in august


----------



## sweetie888

Oh that is such a sweet pic J! Congrats! Love the waving pics!

So do both J and OP have "boys" right now? I mean I've definitely heard of wrong guesses, but I don't have any friends personally where they've guessed wrong. :D


----------



## ocean_pearl

I've seen so many on the second tri boards which I why im holding out til 20 weeks , can't wait to go shopping then!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yay sweet potato!

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## j1405

wel, i went to a ultrasound specialist for my down scan and according to her she is 90 % sure its a boy, the heart rate is also in the range for a boy. she says the way the little nub is positioned also indicates a boy even if its very early. i will try put the pic up that she took showing the little thingy.. 

going in 2 weeks again for a scan then i will be just over 15 weeks so the doc wil confirm if the specialist was right or not.

doc also said that he is measuring bigger/longer from crown to rump for his dates which indicates he might be a few days older than what we are thinking but this is a very good sign that he is growing very strong. 

look if she was wrong and its a girl i would jump for joy! really wanted a girl but if it is infact a boy, i would be just as happy to have him! i was just joking about the shopping :) we will only shop in December, there is alway allot of special prices around christmas so it would be better that time and then we will also know for sure what it is.


----------



## j1405

pick of his thingy between his 2 legs.. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120720-00012.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ocean_pearl

Looks like a boy then, I was just saying best to wait til shopping cos of replies I had to my thread from lots of women told boy but was girl etc I wasn't being mean, sorry. I'll be happy either way too, not long to go til my next scan.

Been having a really bad time with oh. Last night I couldn't sleep and actually felt regret for getting pregnant with him and felt trapped, it was horrible :( he's just so utterly selfish but it seems to be worse now I'm pregnant? For instance I worked a long, hard shift on Saturday, came home and he barely looked up from his video game. Didnt offer to get me anything like a drink. It was dinner time but he didn't buy anything (I do ALL the food shopping and cooking during week). I said I was hungry and he was like "well IM getting this" but I didn't want that. He yells at me sometimes. I feel so alone and depressed. We used to be so close but now it seems like I'm a nuisance. He never cares or helps me. I don't think he loves me.


----------



## j1405

awww op :( wow i'm so sorry you are feeling so unhappy!! i must admit, sometimes they can be real assholes to put it bluntly. my oh yelled at me once or twice as wel but maintly because i was being unreasonable about something and so i can take part of the blame but it gives him no right to yell at me, and especially while i'm pregnant!! one evening i got so upset, i got in my car and did not go back until 3 hours later. he apologised profoundly but it still hurts.

i can't relate totally to how you feel but i sometimes feel oh is unsensitive towards me too and only when i get upset about it he realises it so sometimes it seems as if they just don't realise they are being real pigs! 

you know what op, this might sound selfish from my side too but since i decided to get pregnant, i always felt first and foremost that this was my baby and even if i have to raise him myself, i would be content with that because sometimes, after it all, we realise that this person you thought was the greatest guy, turns out to be everything but that and you are left depressed, sad and trapped like you do. but this baby will always be yours and he will be the most important thing in your life even if things with oh is bad or even doesn't work out.

your oh does sound like he is not making life a happy place for you and thats wrong! the least he can do is be more considerate and at least acknowledge your presense for crying out loud! maybe talk to him about it and tell him how you feel and you know if he wants to be an asshole about it then maybe he doesn't really love you. i think sometimes they don't realise that they are insensitive and until we mention it (or like me get upset) do they actually think, but hey, maybe i can be a little more considerate, maybe i'm being selfish. trust me, i've seen my oh realise this only after i have a fit about it.

so talk to him hun, and that way you will also know where you stand with him.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank you J. I feel so alone. We've been texting and I've suggested relationship counselling, he agreed but money os an issue, he then suggested time apart so we can appreciate eachother. I think he just wants time away from me so he doesn't have to deal with me. I've been crying all day on and off. He wants to talk after work but I think I'm just going to pack my stuff and go and stay with my mum.

Even when ive said how lonely I've felt due to his obsessive game playing, he is in complete denial abut it. He nevers wants to do anything with me like go places. I feel so depressed and I kmow it's hormones but he has no empathy for me at all, says I'm being silly. 

Last night we dtd and it was horrible, I just feel used, like an object. I feel worthless

I don't kmow what to do, I domt want to leave but the fact he's said it makes me just want to disappear


----------



## j1405

omg op!! how dare he say that you need time apart to appreciate each other!! when this is the time you need him most!! you are carrying his child! does that not mean anything to him! wow op i'm speechless and so angry at him for being so childish about this!! 

you must be devestated :( i cannot believe this is the same guy that tried so hard with you to get pregnant, that was willing to do tests etc! do you think he feels threatened by the baby like you would like love it more and give more attention to the baby? 

you are allot like me in the sense that i would just take my stuff and get away for a while just to think about whats going to be better for you and your baby. i mean in the end of the day, what kind of father would he be if he cannot even support you during pregnancy! sure, i'm convinced my oh has felt like kicking me out the front door many times during the pregnancy because my moods can be crazy but i know he would never in his life ever do that because he just loves me too much. he would take my crap and yes, lose it sometimes, but nonetheless, he'd never suggest we go apart ever! 

be real honnest with him when you guys talk later on and tell him what you need him to be as a boyfriend and as a father! and if he cannot step up and do that much for you guys, then i don't know op, then you should firstly think of your baby and how an enviroment with a dad that does not want to be there would affect him.

i feel like my words are a bit harsh but reality is harsh and your baby and you deserved the best in life and if he is not it then its better without him! i'm sorry i don't want to make this worse for you. my heart truly goes out to you and i cannot believe what a copmplete ass he is being!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I messaged him and said I'm leaving and he messaged back 'what?!?! Don't be silly monkey stay there xxx" wtf? I'm so confused, he wants to talk so I've held back from running away just yet and will hear him out. 

Everything you've said is right, J and is exactly how ive been feeling, if he can't support me now what the hell will it be like when baby is here?! A part of me knows he'll be a great dad, better than a boyfriend. I don't think he 'gets' women as he had a mentally ill mum who abused him. I think a lot of it boils down to this - his selfishness because he's always had to look after himself, his lack of empathy etc.

Let's see how it goes later. I've calmed myself down after talking to my brother and done some meditating as I got into a bad cycle of crying. Thanks for being there J, means alot xx


----------



## sweetie888

Oh OP...{{{HUGS}}} I'm so sorry you are going through this. I had a visitor from out of town staying with us for the weekend so I haven't been on BnB. I think J has a lot of great advice and points. I also think you understand yours and his situation better than any of us could. It sounds like he doesn't know HOW to be supportive or empathetic. Obviously you both really loved each other when you made the decision to TTC. I think many men, regardless of backgrounds, "freak out" when they actually find out they're going to be dads. I don't really know what the best solution for you is, but I do know that stress is not good for you or baby, so anything you can do to reduce your stress and take care of yourself is important. Glad you were able to meditate. And if you need to go to your mom's house, well by all means do it. Sometimes a day or two away can be good for everyone to just step away from the heat and cool off. {{{HUGS}}} We're always here for you if you need to talk or vent. No judgement. Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## sweetie888

Awww J! That looks like a pretty good indicator of boy! :D


----------



## sweetie888

AFM - We went to my first u/s scan today. I'm glad DH could go with me. They did it trans-vaginally, which I wasn't really expecting, but it's okay. They had a huge TV screen in front so I could see straight on what was happening. They said my dates seem pretty spot on, the size is measuring, and the heartbeat was about 130BPM (which is normal for 7 weeks). It was very reassuring to see the heartbeat, but I think DH and I are both still feeling so cautious and not wanting to get too excited yet. Can't wait for week 12!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks sweetie. Glad your u/s went well :) I and a transvaginal scan at 12 weeks as well as a belly one to check cervix length, was very weird to have in front of oh !


----------



## amandas

Sorry I haven't been on since getting back from Italy, it's all been a bit manic this weekend.

Aw big hugs to you op. :hugs: have you had a chance to chat to him tonight? It sounds like maybe he's just burying his head in the sand a little and escaping into his gaming, so that he doesn't have to admit responsibility to himself? How long have you guys been togeether? It's obviously completely different, but a while after dh and I got together, and I had moved in with him, dh had a bit of a blip and suddenly wasnt sure what he wanted. I think of it now as his midlife crisis! I think he just suddenly panicked and realised that this was it. Big decision time, if we stayed together then that would be it, and he had a panic. Could it be something similar for your oh? Now your pg, he's suddenly realised that he's tied down? Men tend to panic when they think that!!! And it sounds like he may have other attachment issues from when he was a child too? Anyway, what made me think of that was his reaction when you said you were leaving. I moved out for a while at the time and it was when I cleared my wardrobe and obvious things that he suddenly realised that he didn't want to lose me after all. I just wondered if you saying that to oh made him think that too? Perhaps some space for him to realise what he could lose wouldn't be a bad thing. Dh and I are about 10 years on from that now so it shows men an overcome their panic! Hope you are ok. As the others have said, we're all here for you. 

J, congrats on your scan. Looks like a boy to me!

Sweetie, I had the same surprise when I had my 8 week scan! :happydance: for you that all was ok!


----------



## amandas

Hi op, how are you doing today?x


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, I was just thinking that all four of us are pregnant now but we're still in the ttc forum. Shall I email admin and ask them to move the thread to the pregnancy groups forum? I think they can do this? What do you all think?


----------



## amandas

Ps I'm 18 weeks today! Yay!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey amandas, thanks for the support. I'm ok much better than yesterday, I feel like I had a dark cloud over me and everything seemed much worse than it was, damn hormones.
Congrats on 18 weeks 

Yes pm admin! X


----------



## j1405

So did you and oh talk things out then op??


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes we talked that night after dinner until very late. I told him what I need from him, what I expect and if he thinks he can't support me then I want to know rather than after the baby comes so I can make decisions. He said he wants to support me and care for me better and is going to be there for me more than he has. We had tears and anger and got everything out.

Let see how it goes x


----------



## j1405

:) I'm happy for you op!! i think that we are much more sensitive with regards to how we feel about things and react to things during pregnancy and what we expect from our partners. it might be the hormones but its also because we are taking things more seriously because we want the best for our baby and ourself and all of this is very real now and we want to make the right choices and be happy with them and our life now and in the future.

best you talked so he knows your expectations and you know why he might have reacted in the way he did. i truly hope this works out for you guys and i'm sure it will!! once the baby is there he might transform into the best father and exceed all your expectations!!!

we're always here if you feel you need to talk :hugs:

i have been quite teary myself this week as work is hectic and putting allot of pressure on me and i'm trying my best in the circumstances but its just hard while you are pregnant to keep everyone at home and at work happy!!

but, this too shall pass :) :ignore:


----------



## ocean_pearl

So the saying goes! :)

We're going to keep communicating, it's important we share our hopes and fears together rather than sitting in separate rooms. 

I think he will be an amazing father, hence why I chose him! We shall see, I do have a lot of faith in him. I've probably made him sound awful but he is a great partner, he is very affectionate and kind and so generous. I just hope he will grow up a bit over the coming months as I think he's been very used to a bachelor lifestyle of only having to look after himself, his mother doing everything for him didn't help either! 

Sorry you've bee emotional. I agree keeping everyone happy is hard, concentrate on yourself, maybe go to a relaxing massage once a fortnight/week x


----------



## sweetie888

Congrats Amanda on 18 weeks!

Glad to hear you guys opened the lines of communication OP! I agree w/what J wrote and couldn't have said it any better. All my best and we don't think your OH is horrible. I'm sure it's a combination of a lot of emotions on both sides. Hey, that's what girlfriends are for!

J - That is a great attitude! I've been SOOOO exhausted, I keep thinking what would I do if I was working right now? I literally could fall asleep ANYWHERE lately and can't explain myself really to whomever I am with yet. I now know why my GF said she use to lock her office door and lie down on the office chairs after lunch to take a nap everyday when she was preggers! lol

AFM - I've been waking up before 8am everyday (which is early in our household, b/c we go to bed very very late). I guess it will be good adjustment for a baby. I've been getting heartburn and nausea everyday. Not much of any kind of appetite. Breaking out with painful bumps (going to get a facial today to see if that helps). And omg - brushing teeth has become a painful and dreaded event. :( 
Went to a networking mixer last night and think I did pretty well fooling my friends with my mocktail of Grapefruit juice + Club Soda. Everyone thought it was my normal Greyhound. Getting ready for my sister's bachelorette party this weekend. :/ I don't know how I'm going to last. I think I will want to go home early every night and pass out every afternoon. Despite it all though, I'm glad to have symptoms b/c it seems to make for a more sticky bean.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks sweetie, I'm glad you have good symptoms! :) I had all of those and boy am I glad to be in second tri now and have my energy back and no more sickness. It goes soo fast! X


----------



## sweetie888

OMGosh Ladies! I finally told my first person! My BFF called and told me she was expecting her 2nd baby and she just found out :BFP: today! I felt obliged then to tell her that I was also preggers! So exciting since she's always wanted to be pregnant at the same time! But I think my sister will be sad that she wasn't the first one I told. 
I think I'm planning to reveal to our families around the 10 week mark b/c it will be DH's 40th bday dinner w/his family, and then I have to travel with my family immediately after. As tired as I've been, I think it'd be hard to conceal during travel. 
Anyhow - just wanted to share my little milestone and exciting news.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Aw how nice, I told my bf before anyone too, I sent her a pic of the test! I wouldn't tell your sis that you told her first, my sister was so upset I didn't tell her til 12 weeks we're not even talking one (other issues too) x


----------



## j1405

i'm glad you could tell someone sweetie!! :) i also told my bf first... hehe! 

great you are feeling the symptoms! it must be very reassuring!! i think revealing it at 10 weeks in your circumstances is a good thing bcoz it will get harder if your symptoms persist! and also like you said, really hard with your lifestyle! you are nearly 8 weeks!! and you are doing great and i'm so happy for you sweetie!!

i must say i'm also glad i have more energy now! still dead tired at night before bed but during the day is much much better!! cant believe its nearly weekend again!! ladies, before we know it, our babies are going to pop out!! :haha:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Scary!! :haha:


----------



## sweetie888

Aww shucks, you guys are great! :hugs2: Yes, I actually feel better about telling BFF first. After telling my sister about the m/c, she didn't handle my feelings very well. She is younger than me, getting married, getting a new house, etc. Everything has been about her, her, her this year. So she said some things so nonchalantly - when I told her she was being insensitive, she said "well, I don't even know why you chose to tell me." Things have been tough for me w/her (emotionally) since then. But yeah, I don't think I'll tell her that I told BFF first. We're traveling together next month, so hopefully me revealing the pregnancy will make for some good bonding.

J - Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better w/more energy! I was reading online last night about when to start ordering stuff and setting up a nursery and apparently most people say 2nd tri because delivery takes a long time and by 3rd tri, they're dead-tired again! :) And thanks! Yes, I look forward to counting down the weeks!

P.S. Who was in the U.K.? Are you in the London area? Gearing up for the Olympics? :)


----------



## amandas

So glad you got everything sorted OP. Sometimes it just takes having a big argument and then all the talk to get things out in the open. I think most men are still big kids themselves at heart and can struggle to the idea of becoming responsible! Shame about your sister, is it the sister you work with? :hugs: Families can be such a nightmare at times.

Sweetie, in the nicest possible way I'm glad you're feeling ill!!!! It's definitely a good sign that you've got a good strong bean this time. And so exciting for you that you're pg at the same time as your BFF! That will be so lovely for you to be able to share all the stages at the same time and your LOs will grow up the same age! It makes sense to tell your family early, we told our parents at about 5 weeks! But as the others have said, perhaps don't mention that you told your BFF first. 

Bigs hugs to you too J :hugs: I know exactly what you mean about balancing everything. I feel like my life is a constant juggling act at the mo. it doesn't help that we have these damn pregnancy hormones that can change us from :happydance: to :cry: at a moment's notice!! Hope you're feeling a bit better. Glad you're not too tired now either.

AFM, work has been pretty stressful this week. I've got a new boss who is being a real bitch. She seems to have this whole power thing going on. Anyway yesterday we ended up having this argument about my work by email and she told me that I had to get some stuff finished by the end of the day, so I ended up working til 10.30pm on the computer. I was so tired. The main problem though is that I work 2.5 days so on my half day (3.5 hours) I just work from home. My previous manager was happy with that but the new one isn't and wants me to go to the office. The prob is it's an hours drive away so I'd end up travelling for 2 hours just to do 3.5 hours work! It's crazy! Anyway she's booked me in for a 3 way meeting with the senior boss to discuss it next week and I've decided i'm going to go to the union about it to get back up. Especially now I'm pregnant I don't think they can just change stuff like that with no reason. It's so annoying, I just want to do my job without all this stress :growlmad: Anyway rant over! Sorry about that!

Pregnancy wise, I've really started to feel the baby now which is lovely! You're right, it's going so quickly! I really need to get round to taking another bump pic to show you all! There's a proper proper bump now! Oh and sweetie, was it you that asked about maternity clothes? Anyway, I've been in a size up or maternity trousers since about 8-10 weeks!! Ha ha! Still ok in tops for now, they're just nicely fitted! 

I'm still pretty tired, although not really napping in the day any more. Shattered by the evening though :sleep: 

As for the olympics, I live in the south east so there's no actual events near me. We did debate getting tickets for something but never got round to it! I'll watch the ceremony tomorrow though! And I'm sure there'll be some local stuff on that's Olympics related. OP, you're London aren't you? Are you going to anything?

Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## j1405

i'm just glad its weekend so i can sleep in again!!! :D this is what i live for these days! i really want to do something outside this weekend as well, get in some fresh air like go for a nice picknic or something similar! its like my body wants me to spend more time outside.. it sounds weird i know, but i really want to just be outside all the time!!

maybe its because i'm in the office all day too. seems our jobs are making things hard for most of us lately, long hours, crap from the boss etc! cant wait for my maternity leave!!

i cannot wait to feel my bean move!!! the pregnancy would seem more real then because even now, i still don't feel pregnant. my bump is still barely there and having more energy during the day, i honestly feel like i did before i got pg!! going for another scan next week friday and i'm going to get a dvd of the baby then!! yay!!! so i can watch it over and over and over!! 

its scary for me sometimes you know, not feeling the baby yet and feeling better these days because i get worried if he's okay in there. will really feel allot more relaxed once he starts morving!! 


anyhow, enjoy your weekend girls!!! :shipw:


----------



## amandas

Just thought it was about time for another bump pic! Here's mine at 18.5 weeks! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Bump end July12.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sweetie888

Omg Amanda! Cute bump pic!

J - that sucks about ur work situation! Here in the states, pregnan5 women are pretty protected in the workplace.

AFM - In San Diego for my sister's bachelorette party. Went to the Dr. To get checked gain and they said I have a virus, not a bacterial infection, which is why antibiotics haven't gotten rid of it. And she said since I started the pregnancy with it, I'll have some low grade form of it throughout the pregnancy. Bc if my body rejected the virus, then it would probably reject the baby. Ok, gotta run b4 all the other girls wake up. 

Hope y'all have a great weekend w/ some r&r!


----------



## amandas

Ah Sweetie, shame about your virus. Hope it isn't affecting you too badly. Hope the party's gone well and you've got away with not drinking!

I'm just trying to work out our time difference cos you said you were going before everyone woke up but it was 4.47pm here Saturday afternoon!! It's 9pm Sunday now for me, so what time is it for you guys? xx


----------



## amandas

Ps, J how exciting that you get a DVD of your bean! I'm very jealous!!! Is there any way of posting it on here?


----------



## j1405

i'm not sure how to... i'm not too hot with all the computer things so i will try though!!

yes, my friend who has a different doctor gets a dvd with every single scan!! since 8 weeks!! and for us we get a scan every 5 weeks so you have dvd footage of your bean since the beginning. it is very cool! i will get my first one only now at 15 weeks but still very excited about it!! then my next scan will be the fetal assessment which i will have to get done at another clinic which specialises in these scans and as far as i know, they don't give dvd's which is a bummer since your really see your babay nicely at the fetal assessment!!

anyhow, your bump is gorgeous amanda!! mine is still barely there... will post a pic soon as i turn 15 weeks!! :)

enjoy your party sweetie and hoping the virus is not something serious!!


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies! 

Amanda - I'm in California with is Pacific Standard Time? It's 9:23 pm Monday night here for me. I checked with London time and it's ahead of California. :)

J - That's exciting about the DVD! My nurse told me I could bring a blank DVD to me next scan too so I could get a copy if I wanted. If you upload it to a site like vimeo or youtube a link share might be easier? I know it's pretty personal though so it's just a thought.

AFM - I was so sick this weekend it was pretty easy to get away with not drinking, though I think my sister is pretty suspicious now w/not drinking 2 weekends in a row. 
I go in for my first office visit tomorrow. I guess they will go over testing and stuff to prepare for. They usually do the visit before the first scan, but my Dr. had me go in earlier for the scan. I'll let you guys know what happens tomorrow! :) Been so tired, just passed out this afternoon and ready to go to bed again.


----------



## j1405

has any of you felt you baby moving yet amanda and op? i cant remember if any of you mentioned this yet.. if so when did the baby start moving?

i cant wait to feel more pregnant and feel my bean moving. i'm 15 weeks now and cannot believe the baby is measuring up to 10cm already!! that is big already!

oh, and we might have decided on a name for a boy :D i think the winner is Ethan. :cloud9:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes I felt movement at 16 weeks, little flutters. They're strong now x


----------



## sweetie888

Great name J!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes I love Ethan. We still haven't come up with a boys name, it's much harder than girls'!


----------



## j1405

agreed op!! i had a ton of girl names but no clue what to call a boy... now we have kinda decided but will see if the name sticks :) doubt we will change our minds though.

thanks sweetie. its also a name that we don't hear often and no one we know has that name so we cant make some sort of connection to the name which is great. 

hoping i will start feeling my bean soon then! my tummy is really stretching etc right now as its constantly painfull but i can feel its my muscles. cant wait till that passess!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm getting lots of cramps and stretching now, I guess it doesn't stop for a while as uterus is stretching loads. I can't wait for my scan on Tuesday :)

Anyone dreaming about having baby? Last night I dreamt I gave birth and he was here!


----------



## amandas

It looks like we're 8 hours ahead of of you then sweetie! Which is why we're not often online at the same time!

What time is it for you J?

I have been feeling flutters for a few weeks now, but I didn't feel anything with my first pregnancy until 18 weeks. I'm just beginning to feel proper movements now too which is lovely! Particularly first thing in the morning, and then in bed in the evening. Dh even felt the baby move for the first time yesterday which was great! 

Love the name J! We're the same. I've got loads of girls names that we love but are struggling to come up with boys names! 

Is your scan next Tues OP? That's come round quickly!


----------



## amandas

Oh and I've been having loads of weird dreams too! A week or so ago I dreamt that I found a baby and someone told me that it was mine so I kept it!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I can't wait for DP to feel the kicks! Yes the scan as come round quick as I haven't been counting down days or anything. Is the 20 weeks scan much different to the 12? 

I think j is in south Africa so time zone is nearly the same as uk

X


----------



## sweetie888

Actually J, my BFF wanted to use the name Ethan years ago. Then her sister-in-law and brother used it, and another close friend used it so she was pretty bummed. But agreed, it's not too common, and I don't know anyone named Ethan with any bad association! :)

We've had our names settled on for months. For the boy name, we both love it and it was set pretty fast. For the girls name, we could never really agree, so when DH came up with one I thought sounded pretty I said that's it. But honestly, I still waiver on it. 

So my visit today was just mostly informational, got blood taken for screening certain problems, and set up my 12 week appt. I was kind of shocked to hear we don't get the scan to find out gender until week 18-20 (probably 20 they said). It seems soooo far away! 

I think all the dreams are a good thing! Your maternal instincts are ready for baby already! :)


----------



## amandas

From what I remember the 20 week scan takes quite a bit longer because they go through and measure all the different organs and things. Not I that I could make out what she was showing me! They do a thorough check of everything which is reassuring. I think we'd going to take our little boy to it so he can see his little brother or sister!


----------



## amandas

Have you got your first scan on Friday Sweetie?


----------



## amandas

Forget that, sorry Sweetie, I've just remembered you've had it! I have such baby brain at the moment! I can barely remember my own name!!! How many more scans do you get?


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> Actually J, my BFF wanted to use the name Ethan years ago. Then her sister-in-law and brother used it, and another close friend used it so she was pretty bummed. But agreed, it's not too common, and I don't know anyone named Ethan with any bad association! :)
> 
> We've had our names settled on for months. For the boy name, we both love it and it was set pretty fast. For the girls name, we could never really agree, so when DH came up with one I thought sounded pretty I said that's it. But honestly, I still waiver on it.
> 
> So my visit today was just mostly informational, got blood taken for screening certain problems, and set up my 12 week appt. I was kind of shocked to hear we don't get the scan to find out gender until week 18-20 (probably 20 they said). It seems soooo far away!
> 
> I think all the dreams are a good thing! Your maternal instincts are ready for baby already! :)

Yes 20 weeks for anomaly scan is normal here, they test defects etc but you also find out gender :)

Glad you've settled on names, I feel lost!


----------



## j1405

yes my timeline is basically the same as UK. i had a terrible baby dream about 3 nights ago and actually dreamt i miscarried :( it was really unnerving and horrible. i'm only having bad dreams lately, so hoping something good comes along soon :)

i went with my bff to her 20 weeks scan and its really great. they go into such detail and realy measure everything and check that everything is there that is supposed to be there. and then of course, gender!!

i'm going for my scan again first thing tomorrow morning and i cannot wait!! doc will be able to tell better if we are infact having a boy so we shall see. glad i'm having the scan after that horrible dream!

time is going really fast, in a month, i will be going for my 20 weeks scan!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes I had some negative dreams earlier on, I think it's normal hun. Still not nice. Time is going so fast! All my customers notice now as my bump is big now and are v happy for me. It's really weird when people comment because I forget myself sometimes. X


----------



## sweetie888

Oh J - what a scary dream. I'm sure it's just your mama bear protective instincts kicking in. How many scans do you get?

It looks like I will only get 2 more scans: one at 12 weeks, and one at 20 weeks. I wish I could get them more often of course. 

OP - That is so cute that you forget about the bump sometimes too. I'm sure it's common and you're like "huh? how did a stranger know I was pregnant?" :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hehe I know! I'm thinking 'is it that obvious?!' but of course it is!

Yes we have 12 and 20 only here but I bought a 8 week scan for reassurance as I couldn't wait until 12 weeks.


----------



## amandas

Ah J, what a horrible dream. My dreams have been really bizarre too. I think it's just a pregnancy thing. Good luck at your scan tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing pics and hope you can upload the DVD somehow!

I've been the same with my bump. I keep forgetting it's there and then I glance down and it takes me by surprise! :dohh: A couple of times I've even looked down and instinctively breathed in! 

I've been really tired the last few days. My lo has started waking up in the night for a wee (having been dry at night for nearly 2 months). It's made me wonder how am I going to cope with waking up during the night with a newborn?!!?

Ive got my 3 way meeting with my managers tomorrow about my working hours so have been stressing over that too. And had an argument with my mum on Monday about childcare. She looks after my little boy while I'm at work which I really appreciate, but if I ask her to do something differently she gets annoyed. Anyway, I probably should call her and sort it out but I'm putting it off! 

On the bright side, it's my scan one week tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## j1405

wel ladies, doc confirmed its def a boy!! he is growing very nicely and she is very happy with how he is doing.

we get a scan every 5 weeks. and the last 2 months, every 3 weeks. i love it because you can be sure your bean is doing okay especially when you cant feel him yet.

i wont be too bothered if i start feeling him because that is reassurance that he is still okay and moving! next scan now is only at 20 weeks in september.

good luck with all thats going on at the moment amanda!! hoping this too shall pass :)

my bump is showing only very slightly and people are also commenting on it which also catches me by surprise sometimes because i don't feel that pregnant yet so cant wait till my bean moves!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> wel ladies, doc confirmed its def a boy!! he is growing very nicely and she is very happy with how he is doing.
> 
> we get a scan every 5 weeks. and the last 2 months, every 3 weeks. i love it because you can be sure your bean is doing okay especially when you cant feel him yet.
> 
> i wont be too bothered if i start feeling him because that is reassurance that he is still okay and moving! next scan now is only at 20 weeks in september.
> 
> good luck with all thats going on at the moment amanda!! hoping this too shall pass :)
> 
> my bump is showing only very slightly and people are also commenting on it which also catches me by surprise sometimes because i don't feel that pregnant yet so cant wait till my bean moves!!

Congrats on a boy :happydance: how lovely, you'll feel movements next week probably as I felt my flutters at 16 weeks. Jeez you guys get loads of scan! We only get two/three I think!

Afm - felt some kicks so was watching my belly and saw it!! My belly jumped with a big kick!! Amazing :cloud9:


----------



## sweetie888

Amanda - Hope the meeting with your managers went ok. I've been so exhausted, I can't even imagine being preggers and having to take care of another LO. My poor dog doesn't even get to stick on her schedule as much as before. :/

J - Congrats on getting positive confirmation on a boy! I can't wait to start shopping and you get to know or sure what to shop for now! :)

OP - I am with you! Quite jealous of how many scans they all get! :) I think we only get 3 total here. I've had some friends with more scans, but maybe b/c they had bleeding issues and/or paid for extra ones. My BFF said she only got 3 scans too. It makes me want to go and buy a doppler now just to be able to monitor myself somehow. And YAY on seeing the baby move! That's amazing!

AFM - 1 day left till 9 weeks. I literally count the days till each following week and can't wait to see the what is the next "fruit". :) This week SMELLS are really bothering me and I can't help but think there is something that smells awful everywhere we go. And I take out the trash every day because I think there is a funny smell. *sigh* I even told my poor sister that there was a smell in her car that was like "toe jam". lol sorry :/


----------



## ocean_pearl

20 weeks today! Scan tomorrow! Eeek :)

How's my zinc ladies?


----------



## j1405

yay op, please let us know of the gender and post a pic!! i cannot wait to feel him move! it must have been amazing to actually see your tummy move with the kick!!

you are catching up nicely with us sweetie :) i only have a 3days of work week as we are going away for a long weekend from thursday!! its going to be so nice to relax and just take some time off!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Will definitely do! Due a bump pic too so will take that too :)

Long weekend away sounds lovely, I've got Sunday off this week which will be nice so plan to go to the local farmers Market and pick up some nice produce.

I've booked a holiday in Cyprus for 8 nights on September 1st :D can't wait to get some real sun! X


----------



## sweetie888

Hi ladies!  

OP - excited for you to have your scan! Can't wait to hear your results! A getaway to Cyprus sounds lovely! Is that where the Greek mythology has the eternal youth springs?

J - Thanks! A long weekend is something you definitely deserve!

Amanda - how r u doing sweetie?

AFM - I'm doin okay but getting a little stressed out. We're going to tell our family next weekend at 10 weeks. I'll be relieved because my FIL has been fishing for news a lot lately, "anything new?...any new news?... Anything exciting?". And my mom has been asking too how long it takes to get pregnant after a mc and have I been to the dr., etc. But I really want to get some kind of confirmation from the dr.s office that everything is okay before I tell them. And I'd feel a lot better having another scan or even for the dr. To confirm heartbeat before I go on my trip in a week and half. Idk what I can say to make them scan me again though. It's not normal procedure here and the insurance not pay unless the dr.s had good cause. Sigh...I think waiting 5 weeks in between scans sounds like an eternity right now.


----------



## ocean_pearl

It's where Aphrodite was born :) I'm half Cypriot so am staying at a cousins villa, saving alot of money which is always good when a baby is on the way!

Good luck telling family sweetie, I know it must be worrying. When is your next scan? Could you wait until 12 weeks and show them the scan pic as a surprise as mc goes to 5% after 12 weeks. Good luck whatever you decide x


----------



## amandas

Congrats on 20 weeks OP! :happydance: I can't believe we're half way now!! (well i will be tomorrow!) The last few weeks seem to have gone really quickly! Cyprus will be lovely, just what you need! And fab that you have somewhere to stay! Very jealous! Good luck at your scan tomorrow!

Aw Sweetie, I don't think you'll be able to convince them to scan you early. Already though, by 10 weeks your chances of mc have gone right down. As long as you're still feeling tired and/or nauseous like you have been, then just try to take that as a positive sign that everything is ok. Your first scan showed that everything was fine then and it was only a few weeks ago. There's no reason at all why everything shouldn't be fine now. Last time you knew something was wrong and this time everything feels different, with the sickness etc, so I'm sure it'll all be fine this time. :hugs: Just try not to worry, tell your close family and I'm sure they'll be really pleased for you! Also it'll save all the probing questions! Then you can save telling everyone else til you've had your scan. And you can go away and have a break, looking forward to your scan when you get back! 

Ooh J, have a lovely long weekend! A three day week is a good start to that too! Did you get a DVD of your scan? That must be so amazing, I'd watch it all day long!!

AFM, all ok. 20 weeks tomorrow! And scan on Thurs. I have another glucose blood test on wed too. Fingers crossed for this one. Really beginning to feel the baby move more now which is lovey. Dh got about 5 kicks in a row last night which was great. I've been getting heart burn quite a bit this time which I didn't get last time which is strange. And I get the metallic taste in my mouth again too sometimes, which I quite like cos it reminds me I'm pregnant! 

I sent a long email to my mum and we sorted things out which is good. I have to officially reapply for my flexible working pattern so will see how that goes. 

It's good to hear from you all and glad everyone is well! I did email admin about moving the thread to the pregnancy discussion but haven't had a reply and it doesn't seem to have moved so far!


----------



## sweetie888

Oh yes! I knew it was a special place in Greek mythology! A family villa - sounds beyond lovely! You should get some special bump/memory pics while there!

I would wait to tell them till 12 weeks, but as I will be traveling with my family at 10 1/2 weeks, it would be hard to wait. The nurse already confirmed that I SHOULD as the airport security for a pat down and not to go through the scan machine. I read on BnB about some m/c after going through the scanner and when I asked the nurse at my appt. she agreed not to go through them! So I definitely just want to tell my family so I don't have to be all tricky when we're at the airport (especially since I'm going on 4 different flights). And I'd like to tell them a little before my sister's wedding as well. I will be 12 weeks on my sister's bridal shower and 14 weeks on her wedding. 

We can also tell my in-laws at 10 weeks while we see them for DH's 40th birthday dinner. They are coming to stay with us for the weekend and I think it's nicer to tell them in person. 

LoL - I'm probably over-thinking it all. But I seriously can't wait for 12 weeks and that scan! My GF that got pregnant right away when we both started talking about TTC had her baby yesterday! I will probably go visit today and see the little baby. :)


----------



## sweetie888

amandas said:


> AFM, all ok. 20 weeks tomorrow! And scan on Thurs. I have another glucose blood test on wed too. Fingers crossed for this one. Really beginning to feel the baby move more now which is lovey. Dh got about 5 kicks in a row last night which was great. I've been getting heart burn quite a bit this time which I didn't get last time which is strange. And I get the metallic taste in my mouth again too sometimes, which I quite like cos it reminds me I'm pregnant!
> 
> I sent a long email to my mum and we sorted things out which is good. I have to officially reapply for my flexible working pattern so will see how that goes.

Ah Amanda! You and I were typing at the same time! CONGRATS on 20 weeks! Wow! That sounds so crazy when you say you're halfway there! That's awesome abou DH feeling the kicks. That all seems so far away for me still. I hear you on the things that remind you that you're pregnant. I hear the metallic taste and heartburn are both quite common (though not fun at all I'm sure). 

That sure is good that you could sort things out with your mom. I'm sure that will be a big stress relief. 

Well, today I didn't have any signs of m/s or nausea and I had a really big appetite and hungry! It was so strange, of course it made me worried. I talked to the nurse and she said that those good days do cause women to worry. After talking to her a bit, she told me I could come in before my trip and have a listen to the baby's heartbeat. :) It will be ON DH's birthday so I of course only want good news and good results. But after I hung up with the nurse I spoke to baby and told him/her that he could go ahead bring back the nausea and morning sickness to show me he/she's growing fine inside. Well, not even an hour later and I do feel queasy again. lol...maybe it's in my head. :wacko:


----------



## ocean_pearl

My ms stopped at exactly 9 weeks so I wouldn't worry, the placenta has started taking over and the yolk sac has decreased vastly in size, so all that may explain you feeling better.

Amandas - good luck with the glucose test x

One more sleep til I see baby, cant wait! X


----------



## amandas

Great news that you get to hear the heartbeat Sweetie!

Good luck tomorrow OP, looking forward to seeing the pics! X


----------



## sweetie888

You must post an update scan if you can tomorrow OP! Very exciting!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well my baby was breech and shy so facing down, had to go toilet and have a sugary drink. It worked and all tests were done, everything is looking good and we are having a BOY!! :happydance: saw his little willy! I'm so happy, a son! Amazing xx

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/86279e30.jpg

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## amandas

Yay congratulations OP! So exciting! What a great photo, so clear of his face! I'm so pleased for you that everything was ok! What are your measurements now? x
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sweetie888

Oh what a beautiful face scan OP! Congrats congrats! A boy! So wonderful! This thread is 2 for 4 on boys I think so far? :D


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank you both! I'm so chuffed everything is ok and so happy he finally turned around so I could see his beautiful face. I'll check the measurements but she said his weight is perfect 12oz at the mo. Can't wait to see what you guys are having, I have my predictions though! X


----------



## j1405

wow op congrats!!!! yay!! such a nice pic you got! 

hoping sweetie gets her boy tooo :) not sure what amanda would like to have but i'm settling nicely into the idea of having a boy, especially now that we have a name!

post a bump pic op!!!


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks J! But we're pretty sure we'll have a girl. DH thinks that daughters are his fate, and so far every single gender predictor tests points to girl. DH just got back from his trip w/his guy friends to the Football Hall of Fame and Rock n Roll Hall of Fame and bought "his little girl" her "first gifts from Daddy", a tie dyed Grateful Dead onesie, a softball, and a stuffed animal wearing a team jersey. Lol. So far he's been pretty reserved about the whole pregnancy..saying it's still so early. I know he doesn't want to get excited until after first tri, so these little purchases are a nice gesture for me to witness! 

Yes, I think all u ladies should post weekly bump pics! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

All my predictors said girl! :D how cute is your oh though?! X


----------



## ocean_pearl

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/c72f1bc2.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/b4c85722.jpg

Check out those legs! X


----------



## sweetie888

looong legs!!! Are you and your OH tall? :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

No! Lol my oh is 5'9 and I'm 5'3! We do have long limbs though and slim legs. He looked like he didn't have much room in there now compared to the 12 week sac x


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies! 

How's everyone doing? I think OP and J are already off on their long weekend and holiday?

AFM - I'm gearing up to tell my family and DHs family this weekend. I was the one more anxious and ready to just tell them already before, whereas DH wanted to wait until 12 weeks. But now that the time is here, I'm actually so nervous to tell my family!
IDK why? Maybe just because I don't want them to have a ton of expectations from me. Like if something bad happens, it will be my fault. Or I will get a lot of nagging in the form of advice. :/
I'm kind of chicken right now, but DH told me to just go ahead and tell my mom today. Will let you guys know what goes down this weekend. hahaha.

Hope you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm still here, off on hols in September :)

I've been swimming 3 times a week and went to my first pregnancy yoga class yesterday which I really enjoyed! Has anyone else taken up anything? I'm definitely going to do a hypnobirthing class and breastfeeding course, even just to help prepare and keep me calm.

Sweetie - tell when you feel ready, no one will blame you for anything! Everyone will be over the moon for you I'm sure! Good luck x


----------



## j1405

Sweetie, I'm sure everyone will be over the moon, so don't worry! Everyone will be very supportive and they will never blame you bcoz ur going to have a healhy baby! :)

Great to hear u've take up some exercising op! I still exercise 3 times a week and as soon as summer is here I will start running again. I've only picked up 2kg in the last 4 months. Doc says she's happy as the baby is gaining nicely.

Oh and I think I felt him moving today :D felt little bubbles and I'm not gassy or anything and it was in my lower abdomen! We'll I'm nearly 17 weeks so its about time!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yay for little bubbly feelings! Soon it turns into flutters and then kicks. Mines kicking a lot now and much more often, whereas with the flutters it could be just once a day sometimes, now is a few times every hour! It's all so exciting x


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!

OP - That;s great you're keeping fit and doing prenatal workouts! I hope I will get back into some workouts in the 2nd tri. I've been too tired and too scared to do anything beyond very moderate walks. Swimming is excellent though and I've gone to the pool a couple of times just out of sheer heat!

J - So glad you are starting to feel him move! SO exciting!

Amanda - How are you doing?

AFM - We told both families this weekend! My sister cried, she's been so eager to be an auntie for years. My in-laws applauded when DH told them. His sister seemed genuinely shocked, but happy for us. Her sons were the best reaction though - they were asking DH all sorts of questions about the baby and kept saying they were so excited they were going to have a new cousin! :) So sweet (they're 4 and 7). Both moms though already started telling me what I can and can't do and eat, etc. We still didn't tell my Dad yet though. My mom even thinks he is a big blabbermouth and all his sisters and brothers and their kids would know instantly. 

P.S. When did you guys start feeling your skin stretching? My skin on my belly's been itchy, but not sure if it's been my ecema flare-up or if it's starting to stretch. I'm going to go buy some good cream or it today though, just in case.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Oh wow what a lovely reaction, sweetie! :D so happy for you!

Yes, definitely take it easy during first tri - I did nothing! My energy bounced back at 16 weeks but I still got tired very easily. I don't usually take naps now which is good. 

My belly has been itchy since about 10'weeks I think, it's sooo itchy this week and my bump looks so shiny and tight even DP commented! Been using mothers balm on it every night x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Here's a couple of bump pics:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/393DA0E1-F763-43AF-BC8C-872D6D4559BD-311-0000002BE1B225F4.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/351D7B62-2488-4044-9897-4C1137F3C643-311-0000002BDF070B92.jpg


----------



## sweetie888

OH WOW OP! What a CUTE bump! 2nd tri bumps are just the cutest! Good to know I'm on track with the itching I guess. I just went and got some Mustela cream, but actually feel like I'm more stretching on the inside.


----------



## ocean_pearl

It's really solid too! :) yes lots of stretching and occasional cramping is good, shows everything's stretching and growing. I've been having lots this week x


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies!

Just so excited I had to share! I just got back from the office visit and I got to hear the baby's heartbeat on the Doppler! I'm so glad I kind of pushed to hear it before I leave on my trip this week! At the first u/s it was more that we got to "see" the heartbeat. On the Doppler, it's so loud and clear! It definitely put me more at ease!
On a side note, it's DH's 40th birthday today and I have just been so tired and preoccupied with baby and my sister's wedding stuff, I didn't even order his gift or have anything planned. Such a bad wifey. :/


----------



## j1405

ahhh thats awesome sweetie!! so happy all went well with telling everyone!! :)

i'm sure your dh will understand with everything thats been going on lately!! as for the stretching, i have not had itchy skin at all but i do use bio oil every day since i found out so my skin is very moisturised and maybe thats why i don't feel the itching... 

but what i most certainly feel is my uterus stretching as this goes along with pain in the lower abdomen and sharp twitching sometimes. i have been quite uncomfy in my lower abdomen for the last month so its def stretching down there!! just keep using the cream or oil of your choice and all should be great!

aww your bump is soo cute op!! i will try take a photo sometime this week or so but my bump is still small although its coming along!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

sweetie888 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just so excited I had to share! I just got back from the office visit and I got to hear the baby's heartbeat on the Doppler! I'm so glad I kind of pushed to hear it before I leave on my trip this week! At the first u/s it was more that we got to "see" the heartbeat. On the Doppler, it's so loud and clear! It definitely put me more at ease!
> On a side note, it's DH's 40th birthday today and I have just been so tired and preoccupied with baby and my sister's wedding stuff, I didn't even order his gift or have anything planned. Such a bad wifey. :/

Ah so glad you got to hear the heartbeat! :happydance:

I'm sure you treated your dh, don't worry x


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't had a chance to post for the last week or so. We had our scan last week and all was good which is great! We're spot on for size too! I passed my 20 weeks gtt, so next one not til 24 weeks! 

I'm so happy for you sweetie that your family were all so pleased for you! Happy anniversary too! I found at about 9 weeks that my skin was really itchy, not just my tummy, but my whole body. I had to put loads of moisturiser on and it soon felt better. Tummy-wise I'm not really itchy any more, but as J said I'm covering myself in bio oil so I think that's helping. Only a week and a half now until you're 12 weeks! Yay! When is your scan? And great news you got to hear the heartbeat too, it's such a fantastic sound!

Fab bump pics op! It's lovely feeling all the little kicks isn't it?! In fact, ive got a very active bubba in there right now! It must know I'm talking about him/her!
Well done for all the exercise, I'm afraid I still haven't started anything! I went to pregnant yoga last time so need to look into that again. I also did hypnobirthing classes and would definitely recommend it. I really think it helped me to relax

J, I'm impressed with your exercise levels! Running?! I will just about run to the car if it's raining! Did you have a good weekend away? So glad you can start feeling him move too! The flutters will soon become kicks! And then your oh can start to feel him too which is lovely! 

I can't believe I'm 21 weeks already! The last few weeks seem to have gone really quickly! Hope you are all having a good week!


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks Ladies! Yes J, I think that what I feel is the uterus stretching. I've been looking at my stomach for signs of stretching, but it all feels internal!

Amanda - Glad to hear from you! Congrats on making it past the halfway point! Did you not get to find out what you are having yet? Boy/girl? Or did I miss it? Thanks for the lovely words. I go to get my scan on 12+4 after my trip. Hoping for at least a good guess on gender then!

P.S. What is the hypnobirthing? I will have to look into that. :)


----------



## amandas

Hi Sweetie, we decided not to find out the gender, we're waiting for the surprise at the end! We didn't find out with ds either and were pleased to find out when he popped out! 

I was about to explain what hypnobirthing is but thought it'd be better if I just give you a link to the site that explains it much better than I can!

https://www.hypnobirthing.co.uk/what_is_hypnobirthing.shtml

This is the uk site but I'm pretty sure it's worldwide? I also found this article which I thought was quite interesting.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...birthing-ask-Can-really-pain-having-baby.html

Xx


----------



## sweetie888

Oh Amanda that's so cool! I originally told DH I'd want to find out as a surprise but he wasn't happy with that, and I realized I want to know to shop for stuff. :). But that's so awesome! My SIL waited to find out as a surprise too!

Thanks for the link on by no Orr ing! Will have to read it when I get back from my trip.
Hope u ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## amandas

Have a lovely trip!x


----------



## j1405

hi ladies,

just though i'd post a bump pic... don't you ladies think that my bump is still small for 17, almost 18 weeks. everyone notices it now as its getting bigger but still seems small to me dont you think?
 



Attached Files:







Doc3.pdf
File size: 96 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ocean_pearl

You've definitely started showing but I think you are small because, it's your first and also because you have very toned abs so it'll be longer til you pop as your muscles are holding it in well. But that's a good thing hun as you'll spring back amazingly!! Can def see a difference though x


----------



## amandas

Don't worry J, you'll soon pop!! You know everything is fine from the scan, so just be pleased you're small!! I know it's easy for me to say, but hopefully it'll mean that you'll get your figure back quickly afterwards. I saw a friend of mine today who's 30 weeks and I'm bigger than her already!!! I'm going to be the size of a house by Xmas!


----------



## j1405

Lol amanda! Sure you won't be as big as a house even though you might feel like it!

Guess you ladies are right! We can't compare our bumps with others coz every person is different and their body as well.. Sure its gonna pop soon enough though! :) 

Enjoy your weekend ladies!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

IM definitely attending some hypnobirthing classes, amanada. I want to stay calm during labour so I'm hoping the yoga and hypnotherapy classes will help. The preg yoga is amazing, we do lots of positions which are good for during and after labour, the breathing exercises are great too. Glad your gd test went well, and yay for team yellow, so exciting! I'm def staying yellow for my second x


----------



## sweetie888

Oh J yourbumpis so cute! But yes,you are so fit and thin I'm jealous! I look like that after a big meal. Even though I'm a size 4 but my belly can fluctuAte so much.

Sorry for the typos. Typing on iPad sucks.

Anyhow, u will bounce back quickly after baby!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow sweetie you're 11 weeks!


----------



## j1405

yay for sweetie!!!! 11 weeks and counting!! weeks surely move quickly now.. cant believe in 2 weeks i will be in the 20's!! yay!!

i'm feeling so content and happy today, winter is nearing its end here and spring is in the air!! such a lovely time to be pregnant!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ah I had 3 week old twins come in my shop yesterday :cloud9: a boy and a girl! Made me so excited! The parents looked so chilled and happy! I thought you look like a zombie at 3 weeks?! :haha: good to know anyway!


----------



## amandas

Wow 3 week old twins, scary!

I definitely recommend hypnobirthing. Although obviously my labour didn't exactly go to plan,I do think it helped. I saw the mw a few days after birth and she said that when I came into hospital she thought that I would be going home as I seemed too relaxed to be in established labour. She was surprised when she checked me and discovered I was 6 cm dilated!

I really do need to to look into pregnancy yoga.

We have my vbac app tomorrow. I'm quite nervous actually because it's all getting nearer now! Hopefully tomorrow will help make me more relaxed about it all. 

Hope you're all ok!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, I'm a little worried. Not much movement in 24 hours, maybe he's changed his sleeping pattern? I'm not sure but going to call my midwife today I think as he's usually kicking a lot and didn't kick once yesterday until I got home from work at 6pm?
I'm sure he's ok just want to be sure, hope you're all good x


----------



## ocean_pearl

I've had some good kicks this afternoon so im not worried anymore, think he's sleeping more now or having a growth spurt. Used my Doppler for first time in ages and heard a good strong beat :)

Just realised I'm in the last box before third tri in my ticker! X


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies!

I'm back and jet-lagged from my week long trip. Survived all the walking and not many naps, but glad to be back in a driving city! Got my sister's bridal shower to throw today, but wanted to pop in and say HI! And I can't believe I'm finally at 12 weeks! woot woot!
I'm still not ready to reveal to everyone though until I have my u/s scan on Wednesday. I finally meet the Dr. on Tuesday and have an exam I guess they do a Pap smear and some other stuff? FX'd it all comes out good. Then I can shout it to the world!

OP - WOW! You are moving along quickly! I'm glad the baby moved for you! I know my girlfriend had a worrisome day like that once and spent Valentine's Day in the Dr's office trying to get seen. She said, "I drank cold stuff, I drank hot stuff, I ate spicy stuff, and he won't move!" The Dr. told her, "sometimes the baby just needs to sleep." Hahah - she still wasn't happy until he moved the next day. I can totally understand the worry though.

J - You're so close to the halfway mark! :D

Amanda - Hope your appt went well!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks sweetie, happy 12 weeks!! :D hope u/s goes well x


----------



## amandas

Wow Sweetie, 12 weeks :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Yay! So pleased for you! Good luck with your scan and your doctor's appointment.

Glad everything is ok OP and he started moving again! How are you feeling at the mo?

J, glad spring is nearly with you! Although that means that we're heading towards autumn here. Will your baby be a summer baby then?

AFM, i've been feeling really tired the last week. The prob is I've still been going to bed at normal time and actually I've realised I just need to go to bed earlier now. My vbac appt went well. The MW said that I'm considered a second labour cos I got all the way first time, and despite lo getting stuck, I had still done all the work! She's advised I stick to a diabetic diet now to try to stop myself getting GD again. So no more biscuits for me! :cry: Or pizza or pasta for that matter! 

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## j1405

congrats on the 12 week mark sweetie!!!! :)

i will have a summer baby yes, which i am actually grateful for! this way i can wear dressess all the time and do not have to struggle with coats and layers of clothes!!

nearly half way for me, cannot believe it!! time flies!

hope you ladies are doing well and that everyone has a good week. i'm really stressed about work etc and all i want to do is cry! all this stress is not good for me! wish i could relax more.. but lets hope it gets better as the week progresses!

enjoy ladies xx


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks ladies for all the support! I'm so happy to be at the 12 week mark, but truly excited and anticipating my u/s on Wednesday. After we get the thumbs up from that we will be happy to finally share the news with everyone! 

Amanda - good that u are recognizing u need more sleep. I always read to sleep as much as you can before the baby comes. 

J - ahh that sucks about work stress. Maybe ur guy can help give u some massages. Hope u can get some r&r in.

AFM - I'm getting more of an appetite and feel like some of the food aversions are slowly going away. Still cant sleep well at all and get tired during the day, but overall feeling a bit better. 

Hope everyone has a nice Monday!


----------



## amandas

Ah J, hope work gets better for you this week:hugs:

The baby is really resting on my bladder now. I feel like I'm desperate but then there's hardly any when I get there!!! Last night I went to rub my bio oil in before bed and I had a big hard lump sticking out one side of my tummy!!! I gave it a rub and the baby moved out of the way!!!!


----------



## sweetie888

LOL Amanda! He's running out of space in there! :)

AFM - I went to my exam today to meet the OB and get a pap smear, etc. The Dr. is SUPER sweet! I just love her already! She really took her time to talk to me and explain things. Also, she tried to find the baby's heartbeat on the Doppler but she couldn't find it. Imagine how nervous I was, but she was cool as a cucumber. Sent me with a nurse to get an ultrasound and she found the heartbeat right away! AND...OMG...I got to see the baby! It looked like a real baby shape! I mean, last time we had an u/s was at 7 weeks and it looked like a bean. Today, he/she was moving around A LOT! And had a real, identifiable baby shape! *tears* It was just about 15-20 seconds, so the nurse could find the HB, but it was amazing for me. I feel like a floodgate of emotions and all the excitement I've been trying to contain finally poured out as I was driving home. Tomorrow we do the real u/s where the measure the neck, do all the baby measurements, get pictures, and MAYBE find out the gender!!! 
Tonight I tell a few of my girlfriends that I'm preggers. :D I just over-the-moon right now ladies. Seriously, beaming!


----------



## ocean_pearl

How amazing sweetie! So happy for you :) it's amazing how much they change, I had an u/s at 8 weeks then 12 and the change is incredible!

Afm I'm getting busy cleaning and packing for my holiday on Friday!! Can't wait to get some real sun! It's been cloudy and raining nearly every day here :( got to deep clean the house today, go shopping for toiletries, do a wash and pack, plus I've got yoga tomorrow evening. Im trying to get up off the sofa right now but it's so comfy! X


----------



## j1405

awww amandag thats so sweet how your baby reacts to your touch! :)

i just love how the whole pregnancy experience is and sweetie even more so with you!! it is unbelievable how much your little human changes over a few weeks and when you see that little bean that looks like an actual baby for the fist time! its amazing! i really hope you enjoyed your ultrasound and got some quality time looking at your tiny baby. post a pic as soon as you can!!

would love to see him/her!! enjoy your holiday op! so jealous! wish i can spend some time in the sun too!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I can't wait, J! I really need this break as work has been so crazy busy I'm exhausted! However as soon as I get back there is so much to do :( I've got to start flat hunting and move by October 12th, and at the same time I've got to find someone to cover my maternity and train them up. 

Sorry works been so stressful for you too :(


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks Ladies!

Awww OP - what a perfect time for a Babymoon holiday! 

Well, our appt. went well today for the most part! DH had to drive a separate car for work and got lost so he missed half the appt. 

Neck measurement was good. The tech said she knew I would be a tough case from my appt. yesterday because my uterus was really deep or low. She couldn't get the measurement from the neck from the belly, so she went in transvaginally. The images and clarity were really good, got to see the spine, all the back bones, the brain, etc. But baby was sleeping in not a good position so she had me turn on my side and wait a few minutes. Luckily by then DH arrived and the tech tried the u/s over the belly again. She finally got the measurements she needed, but I think the clarity of the pics weren't as good as the day before or transvaginally. 

Nevertheless, she told us she was quite positive of the baby's gender already! Baby looks to be... A GIRL!!! :happydance:
She showed us the 2 lines which seem to match what a lot of what I've read online show as a girl too. Their machine is REALLY good I guess! :) I get to get it reconfirmed at my next Dr. appt. in 4 weeks. 
I was worried DH would be disappointed, but he said he always knew he would only have daughters. And he already sent the scans and introduced her by our chosen name to loads of friends and our families by email today. So I guess he is pretty excited too! Finally being more open about being excited too. :)
 



Attached Files:







8-23-12_(nub).jpg
File size: 114.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sweetie888

having issues with the attachments... trying for these two (one with her sucking her thumb)
 



Attached Files:







8-23-12 (thumb).jpg
File size: 120.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats sweetie, beautiful! X


----------



## j1405

congrats sweetie on your baby girl!! its still early though and she might still be a he :) 

doc will have a better chance at seeing accurately at the next app!! 

wel, thats 2 blue ones, one pink one (for now) and one yellow :) exciting ladies!


----------



## sweetie888

Thanks ladies! We got a DVD for part of our scan yesterday and watched it on our big TV at home last night. Actually DH played it twice and was having fun with the slow motion and pause to check out all her little limbs and movements. He reads a lot of medical records regularly for work so he could tell what was what a lot better than me. Actually had to point things out to me and then I would be "OH! I see it!" hahah 
It was really sweet to see him get all into it and kept saying how amazing and cute things are. :)

Can't wait to find out FOR SURE in 4 weeks and to see what TEAM YELLOW will show up as! 

Have y'all decided on names yet? DH already announced ours to everyone!
For a girl, her name would be Kaitlyn Irene. Irene is DH's mom's name.


----------



## ocean_pearl

We still haven't come up with a definite name, I had loads of girls names picked but boys names are hard! :) I think we'll wait to meet him and name him after, see what suits him.

Your oh sounds so sweet! :) I love your name especially Irene x


----------



## j1405

thats so sweet!! i think your names for a girl are just beautifull sweetie! :)

wel, i'm nearly in the 20's!!! yay!! halfway there!! i must say i'm still feeling great aside from getting quite tired this last week or so, almost like in the first trimester, which is odd because i'm supposed to have more energy now. might be a slight iron deficiency so will doc have that checked out at our 20week app this friday!!

cant wait to see my babay Ethan again!!! he's moving allot more now, and oddly especially during the night.. keeping the kicks light but i can still feel them when i sleep.

i must say this pregnancy experience is truly amazing!


----------



## amandas

Wow Sweetie, love the scan pics and the names too! We still haven't chosen names yet. 

Half way J! Isn't it crazy how quickly time is passing! Ive also felt more tired over the last few weeks. 

How are you op? Congrats on 24 weeks! Isnt it amazing that our babies are considered viable now?! Though let's hope they choose to stay in at least another 13 weeks!!

I've got my next gtt on thurs so fingers crossed.


----------



## sweetie888

Congrats OP and Amanda on passing your V-days! I just learned what that means yesterday. :) 

Amanda - what is your gtt?

J - Congrats on making the halfway mark! Wow time is really flying by now! I hope your Dr. figures out if you do have an iron deficiency or not. I'm planning on asking about that too because I've been soo sluggish and tired and read about the iron/anemia thing. Suspect I'm low on it too b/c I haven't been eating meat and forgetting my vitamins more than I care to admit.

Busy cleaning and getting the house ready for all our house-guests this week for my sister's wedding. Still have to get my shoes and write the speech too.


----------



## amandas

Sorry Sweetie, GTT is glucose tolerance test, it's the fasting blood sugar test I have to have every 4 weeks cos of my previous gestational diabetes. I tested myself after the 2 hours today and think my score was ok (I need to ask the gp what the actual limit is to get a 'normal' result). So fxed I've managed to get through another one! It's a pain having to restrict my diet but will be worth it if I manage to stay out of the GD clinic! 

Hope your sister's wedding goes well!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls! Just back from holiday! :) was sooo hot and so I was very tired, luckily we had a beach round the corner and lazed about for most of it! 

Hope you're all well! Can't believe I'm 6 months! Be in 3rd tri in 2 weeks eek!

X


----------



## amandas

Glad you had a lovely hol OP, welcome back! Congrats on 6 months! It's getting close now!

I passed my gtt again which is good and actually got a lower score than 20 weeks which is good. Looks like my diabetic diet might be paying off, even if it is hard work! 

Think it must be time for another round of bump pictures soon!

How are you J and Sweetie?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Well done, glad you passed! I'll def post a pic tomorrow x


----------



## j1405

Hi ladies!

glad its going well with all of you and that you had a nice break op!!

wow time flies, nearly in the 3rd tri op and amanda! must say i love the fact that i know time is getting closer to hold my beautifull baby boy!!

got some new pics for you guys! everything is perfect with him, he's 21 cm and weighs 300g! doc says he is perfectly normal and growing nicely! he moves allot now and i've been getting these spasms in my belly - aparantly its called braxton hics? have any of you ladies had this? i was concerned at first why my belly is going into spasms like this but doc says its normal from 20 weeks.

he is def a boy --- already showing his muscles at 20 weeks! :haha: also posted pic of my belling coming along nicely :)
 



Attached Files:







muscle.pdf
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5









legs.pdf
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5









foot.pdf
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









Full page photo.pdf
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lovely pics, yes I get BH nearly everyday, my belly goes very hard and kind of shrink wraps around baby, they are practice contractions for the real deal!


----------



## amandas

Wow what clear pics J, they're great! :thumbup:

I've only had a few BH, but this little bean is so so active, wiggling around all day long!


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, I have a book that tells you about each week of pregnancy. It's amazing how much can change in just a couple of weeks. I thought I would share with you.

Week 23 - if born now baby would have 20% chance of survival, but 50-75% would have a disability

Week 24 - if born now baby would have 50% chance of survival, with 50% of those having a disability

Week 25 - if born now baby would have 70% chance of survival, with only 20-30% chance of disability

Week 26 - 80% chance with only 20-30% chance of disability. 

It's amazing to think that the baby inside me could already possibly survive! Let's hope he/ she stays put for a few more months though!


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies!

OP - Glad to hear your holiday went well! I can't wait for my beach, lazy vacay next month either! And 3rd tri already! Oh my goodness time IS flying!

Amanda - Glad to hear your hard work/diet is paying off and you're passing your GTTs with flying colors! And definitely hope the baby stays in well into 30-something weeks!

J - Those are some wonderfully clear and beautiful pictures! What a cute muscle pic and your bump is just adorable (but you still look quite slim and small lucky lady!)

AFM - Oh my goodness, what a whirlwind couple of weeks with my sister's wedding, shower, and having guests over. I had 8-9 people staying at our house for almost a whole week. They all left today and I am back to laundry and cleaning again. At least I think it's practice for the baby since I hear you do laundry everyday with a baby!

Sister's wedding was beautiful, but it was a horrendously nauseous day for me. We started at 6:30 am with getting ready. Went out to get breakfast and all I could stomach ordering was a yogurt parfait, but when we got back to the room someone ate it while I was busy getting some stuff ready! I ended up having one donut and my sister gave me her side of fruit for the entire day until after 6:30 pm. :( 

She is also a converted Catholic, with her husband's uncle (a Bishop) running the ceremony. Between the looong ceremony, heat wave, lack of food and water, and getting up and down, up and down, kneeling, standing, etc... I about wanted to run out of the church to faint or puke. I was not feeling good, getting stomach cramps, and at one point, felt 3 strong and sharp thumps on the lower left side of my abdomen! I told DH later I thought they were the baby kicking me, but it couldn't be this soon at 14 weeks could it?
Came home and researched it. Seems like a lot of 2nd or 3rd time moms could feel baby kick at 14 weeks, but people think it's not really possible for a first-timer? Not sure, but I've definitely started feeling the flutters this weekend!


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well! It's been quiet on BnB. I went away for a couple of days last week with my Mom, Aunt, and Grandma on a last-minute trip to Las Vegas on a whim!
We went to the big outlet there and did a bunch of shopping for the baby! They even had a Destination Maternity outlet and I got a pair of leggings and a shirt for a pretty good deal. 

I also went a little NUTS at the Baby Gap sale and bought a BUNCH of stuff (mostly basics like onesies and leggings) but the prices were so good (as cheap or cheaper that Target and Carters) for better quality stuff! In the city I live in, the Baby Gap and Target rarely have baby stuff on clearance. It's just a city FULL of babies, kids, and families!

In other sad news, my BFF that was due w/Baby #2 bout 12 days after my DD, found out at her 12 week u/s that she had a blighted ovum and baby never developed past 7 weeks. She didn't have a regular m/c so they gave her medication to make her bleed. So sad, we were so excited to have babies at the same time. Though I think they are going to wait one or two cycles and TTC again. She got pregnant really quickly both times, so I have faith she'll get pregnant again before I'm even due.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ocean_pearl

So sorry for your friend :( hopefully she falls again soon x

I still haven't been proper shopping yet, I've been given so much stuff from my customers at work who are super excited for me I don't have to get much more 0-3 stuff. I'm going to go shopping after we've moved though!

Still flat hunting here, work is getting tough now as it's such a physical job :( I'm so tired afterwards I just get into bed! Baby is moving so much now but it's more squirming around rather than little kicks anymore :)

Last week of 2nd tri for me!!

Hope all the other zinc girls are well x


----------



## j1405

Hi ladies,

glad you are all doing great! sorry to hear about your bff! it must be horrible to lose your bean like that!! :(

my baby boy is also moving quite a bit lately and much more during the night for some reason. time is going by so fast when ur really busy right!! i love it!! the closer the due date comes, the better! :)

when are you posting new pics op? and i want to see new belly pics too!! especially you sweetie!! sure there must be a bump by now!


----------



## sweetie888

OP - Wow! You are almost in 3rd tri! whoo hoo! That's awesome your customers get you baby gifts!

J - Oh it must be exciting to feel baby boy kicking! Yes, do post bump pics!

AFM - I will try to take my first bump sequence pics this week. Every time I think I'm getting a visible bump (besides just looking "full") by the next day it's gone! This week though I have a little bump that's stayed since Sunday - so I think I will take it today!


----------



## sweetie888

I finally took my first "bump pics"! 15 (actually 15 1/2 weeks)
Looks kind of like a "burrito belly" but it's firming up so I'm thinking it counts as the beginning of the bump!
 



Attached Files:







15c.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10









15b.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lovely pics sweetie, cute little bump and you are stunning! I can't wait to see what our babies look like! I dont think I'll post pics of me on here but I've got fb if anyone wants to add eachother, I've got a couple of other girls on here.

Here's my bump on holiday, I think it's already grown!

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/efb56b8ba8068bcee9d5fde1087b85f9_zpsd7d841c2.jpg


----------



## sweetie888

OMGosh GORGEOUS pic OP!!! You have the perfect figure to flaunt that perfect babymoon belly! 

Thanks!


----------



## amandas

Hi zinc ladies! How are you all? Sorry I've been quiet, we just got back from France yesterday. We went to stay with our inlaws for 5 days. It was lovely to spend time just chilling out on the beach!

Sweetie, sorry to hear about your friend. Hope she's ok and it's not awkward for you. I love the bump pics! They're fab, great idea! It's great that you're beginning to feel flutters now too!

What a gorgeous pic OP! I'm pretty sure there aren't any of me on the beach like that! Ha ha! How lovely that people at work are giving you presents! Hope that you're not getting too tired. You'll have to pm me your real name so I can find you on fb! I'm assuming that Ocean Pearl isn't your actual name! 

It's funny seeing photos of you all (and will be odd to find out names too actually)! We've all chatted so much about stuff without knowing names or what we all look like! 

Glad you've got an active bean J! Mine is pretty active at night too! Just when I lie down to go to bed, he/she starts to wriggle about! Hope work has got better for you too?

AFM, this baby is a real wriggler. I really don't remember ds wiggling quite so much as this. He used to move a lot, but this one is constantly on the go! I've been getting indigestion quite a bit too which I didn't get last time. Maybe it's a girl?! Who knows! 

Looks like it's time for me to do another bump pic too! I'll have to do one quickly before my tan fades!


----------



## j1405

you all have such awesome baby bumps! wow op your bump is really looking great and growing beautifuly! sweetie, yours will pop soon enough!!

i think you are having a girl amanda :) your ultrasound pick looks like a girl to me.. 

i would not mind adding you all on my fb either :) we have all become friends through this journey!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm not sure I'm searchable on there girls so pm a link to your fbs and I'll add you!

Work has been so tiring, not sure I can do it for much longer as its so physical and I'm always on my feet :( I'm training my replacement at the moment so when he's all done I won't have to work alone anymore!

Other good news is we found a lovely flat :) moving on the 12th oct and can't wait, it's so much more homely than here, its a Victorian house with all orgiinal wood floors etc, cottage style kitchen, love it! :)


----------



## amandas

Yay great news OP! So glad you've found a nice flat, it sounds lovely! I'm pleased you'll be cutting down work soon too x


----------



## amandas

Ps have pm'ed you op!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo moved up a box on my ticker!


----------



## amandas

Ooh that means I'll move tomorrow then!!!! I wonder which one of us will have our baby first?!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Race ya! :haha:


----------



## sweetie888

Congrats ladies for moving to the next tri and congrats OP for getting your new place!

OP - Hope you get to relax and get some time for yourself to rest, relax, and recharge soon!

Amanda - Oh I hope I get a wriggler too, so that at least I can feel her move sometimes!

RE: FB - I'm not searchable either, even when I've given out the link. If y'all want to PM your names/links I'll add you! :)

AFM - Just got back from my friend's Bachelorette Party (aka "Hen Night"). Luckily it was a very relaxing, chill weekend in Palm Springs (desert). We just laid out by the pool, had dinner, and hung out. I went with them to a low-key club for about 20 minutes but went back to the hotel (next door) to sleep by 11:30pm. I just could not hang, especially with waking up early. Being tired is one of the only things that I just didn't expect from pregnancy till much later. I guess I always figured I could go, go, go and keep up my regular pace till 3rd tri. I feel like such a weak sauce sometimes. lol

Go for my 16 week check-up and a quickie u/s (to see if she is still a "she") tomorrow. Will update tomorrow. Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Woohoo third trimester!! Can't believe it! :happydance: :happydance:

Sweetie, thank you, I will! Good luck for tomorrow! 

Hope j and amanda are good :flower:


----------



## amandas

Yay, 3rd tri OP! It's weird, I just have a feeling that this baby won't stay in there as long as Christmas. But I do hope he/she stays put for a few more weeks yet!

Good luck tomorrow Sweetie! Let us know! I'll pm you x


----------



## ocean_pearl

I have a feeling mine will be early too, I hope he's not too late! My oh asked me last night what we should do for Christmas and I said, er lie in front of the fire enjoy our new baby and house, while you cook dinner :haha: he said what if baby isn't here yet, and it hadn't occurred to me that he might be late! :haha:


----------



## sweetie888

OP - You are too cute! Of course you would imagine baby with you on Christmas! :)

Amanda - I feel like I would have an early comer too. No reason besides the fact that both DH and I were ~ 1 month early. I wouldn't mind though. :)

My 16 week appt. went well! Took my sister and we got to hear the HB on the doppler. Then I got the quick ultrasound to confirm LO is still a girl! :D She was all curled up in a ball, even grabbing her feet a couple of times. Tech said she is sure it's a girl. Pics were not very good but DH will scan them at work tomorrow!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats on a girl! How lovely :) everyone seems to be having girls in my area, the clothes are so much cuter and more selection too! 

I really hope he's here for Christmas!

He's been kicking me in my cervix since yesterday now and it's so sore! :(


----------



## amandas

I'm into 3rd tri now too, woohoo!

Hope the little fella moves soon OP and stops kicking you there, sounds painful! I wonder if either/both of us will have our little ones in time for Xmas day? I'd ideally not like to have. Xmas day baby, I'd rather be home having cuddles and being waited on!

Congrats on a little girl Sweetie! Glad everything is going well for you. It's great you got an extra scan. I love hearing the heartbeat every time!

My next mw appt is in 2 weeks. Got another glucose blood test before then, boo! I really must get round to doing a bump pic too!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Happy third tri lovely :)

Just got back from mothercare world looking at buggies, so overwhelming! Even though I always thought I wouldn't I love the chameleon in petrol blue, so easy to push, bit bulky but they all are I guess. It's either that or the vista x


----------



## sweetie888

Congrats on moving to 3rd tri Amanda! 

Hope the baby stops kicking you down there OP! Sounds painful!

Yes, I am so scared that after 20 weeks, what if I don't get anymore scans? I'll definitely do a 3D/4D one if that's the case. I'll be so nervous not seeing baby for so long!
* Attaching pics from yesterday. She was all curled up with he butt to the screen and head away from the screen, so it looks really weirdly proportioned. Last pic is the best "potty shot" the tech could get. :/
 



Attached Files:







Kaitlyn9_24_a.jpg
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 1









Kaitlyn9_24_b.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 2









Kaitlyn9_24.jpg
File size: 65.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sweetie888

ocean_pearl said:


> Happy third tri lovely :)
> 
> Just got back from mothercare world looking at buggies, so overwhelming! Even though I always thought I wouldn't I love the chameleon in petrol blue, so easy to push, bit bulky but they all are I guess. It's either that or the vista x


Oh I forgot to mention about the strollers, or buggies as you say :), I am pretty set on getting the Cameleon, but I've seen quite a few Bugaboo Bees lately and they definitely look more compact and streamlined for the city I think? I'm in a total suburbia, so... The Vistas are very popular around here too. That Petrol Blue is very cool!


----------



## ocean_pearl

He did stop down there thank goodness! Must've moved as his kicks are just by my belly button :)

Sweetie, I was all set for the Bee but read terrible reviews about the wheels, amd since I live in an urban area with lots of uneven pavements etc I just don't think it's for me anymore, check this out https://www.mumsnet.com/reviews/pushchairs/travel-systems/9440-bugaboo-bee

I think I'm going for the uppababy, I'm going to trial it out in a showroom on the weekend frst though.

Lovely scan pics! :cloud9:


----------



## sweetie888

OP - Oh I see how that can be a problem! 

AFM - I've gained about 1.5 pounds in a week. Appetite has come back with vengeance, but still not eating as healthy as I used to. 
Here's my chalkboard pic of the week:
 



Attached Files:







092612a.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6









092612c.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ocean_pearl

Love it!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

How are my zinc girls?

I've got my mw appt today, so the usual urine, bloods etc but they will measure bump top I think.

But my pushchair on weds too! Dying to get it out of box but will wait until we move next Friday x


----------



## amandas

Ooh exciting OP, what pushchair did you go for in the end? We had the mothercare My3 last time, although also ended up getting an oyster pearl when ds was about 1 because it was more compact. Ours was a travel system which worked with the maxi cosi car seat which was really useful too. If he fell asleep in the car, we could just get him out in the car seat and slot him into the pushchair without waking him. The only other thing I was definite about was that the pushchair/pram had to face me as it's much better for their speech and language development and relationship etc. 

Last time we borrowed quite a lot of stuff from people which we then gave back. Frustratingly we haven't got most of it back again! So now we're probably going to have to buy stuff which I kind of wish we'd just bought first time round! Last time we borrowed a co-sleeper crib which was fab cos it just slotted next to our bed so I could just slide ds over in the night to feed. My cousin has lent it to someone else this time so I'm looking to buy one but they're really expensive! I'm tempted to just buy a normal crib and not put one side on it! 

I feel like have have definitely hit a brick wall in reaching third tri. I feel absolutely exhausted. I'm not sleeping well, needed to get up to wee, and just feel shattered all day. I'm hoping that it will get better! I don't remember being this knacker ed last time! But then I guess I didn't have a toddler to run around after last time either! 

How are you girls all doing?


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies!

OP - Hope your appt. went well today! Good luck with the move! Exciting about the pushchair/stroller!

Amanda - Do you guys have consignment or thrift stores where you can try to find a co-sleeper thing? We are not going to do a co-sleeper, though many of my friends have just used a pack n play/bassinett in their room for the first couple of months. I don't envy you at all right now. Exhaustion in 1st tri was crazy, but I bet 3rd tri is doubly worse!

J - How are you? I sent FB friend request today!

AFM - Things are going well. I think I'm starting to really pop this week/Week 18! My bump is getting more rounded and pretty hard. My belly button is getting wider and more shallow. I can almost see the whole bottom! eww... hahah!

We leave for our Babymoon this Wednesday and I plan to start the nursery when we get back and after our 20 week scan and visit.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## j1405

wow sweetie cannot believe that you are 18 weeks already!!! feeling any movement as yet? my belly button started popping that early as well.

we went for our 24 week scan today and doc says all looks great. we are doing a 4d scan on 2 november and i cannot wait for that then we would be able to see allot better because for some reason my doc always sees things and gets excited about things i do not see on the ultrasound. like she would take a pic of his face which she thinks is beautifull and to me, its just a bunch of black and white together. lol. the other doc took much better photo's, but this one never seems to get photo's that makes any sense to me.

my bff is due next week!! she really looks like she is going to pop any minute! i'm going to be so jealous once hers is born and i still have to wait a good 3 months!

hows things with the rest of you ladies? probably getting nice and big by now :D


----------



## ocean_pearl

How are my zinc girls? Nice to put a face to you all :) sweetie, looks like you're having an amazing time!

30 weeks today!! :D


----------



## j1405

omg!! 30 weeks! wel cant believe i'm nearly 26 myself!!

time went by so fast!! tomorrow it would be 3 months on the dot for me and i cannot wait!! belly is starting to grow fast now and baby moving allot! i can feel im kicking just below my breast bone already so my uterus has expanded quite a bit!

how are you ladies feeling? hows your bodies coping with the growing baby?


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies! How are you all doing? 

J - Wow! 30 weeks! Exciting! 

What are you ladies all doing for prepping now? Nursery? Classes? etc? Any showers lined up already? 

Just got back from our babymoon on Thursday and had our 20 week appt. & scan on Friday! I feel like my bump really made it's appearance during the babymoon - all that Hawaiian food! But still strangers seem surprised when they learn I'm pregnant, but friends and family have been commenting this weekend since we got back that I'm showing now!
Learned at the appt. that I have an Anterior Placenta, which just means that the placenta is in front and acts more like a cushion and is harder to feel the baby kick. But I've definitely started feeling "pops" and what I think is baby turning a lot more in the last week. 
Other lovely side effects: lower back pain (baby is right up against my spine), legs & feet falling asleep very easily, and blurry vision or dry eye?


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, sorry I've been so quiet over the last few weeks. Things have been so hectic I've hardly had any time to sit down! We've been having a dividing wall put in to split our bedroom in half, so we have moved into what used to be the spare room. The builders have been in for the last couple of weeks so everything has been in chaos! And covered in dust! Then on Monday was ds's 3rd birthday! I can't believe my little boy is 3!!! We had a family party last Sat and I cooked dinner for 12! And we also had friends staying last weekend too. Then yesterday we had a party for his friends, and we hired a room and had 30 children/babies!!! So all in all I'm pretty knackered!!! 

Anyway, baby wise I'm fine. My sugar levels have been ok too, so fingers crossed! The baby feels very low, and my mw said it's low at the last visit. So I'm finding doing a lot of walking hard work and running is virtually impossible!! It's still very active and wiggles a lot! I'm getting pretty tired now. 

Glad you're all ok. Sweetie, your babymoon sounds fun, but what actually is a babymoon?! I've never heard of it!!! What does an anterior placenta mean? Will it affect your labour/birth at all? 

Hope your move went ok OP? Have you got a date for finishing work yet? 

Wow, only 3 months J! Hasn't time gone quickly! It sounds like you've got a little kicker in there!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls! Glad to see you're all doing well.

Amanda - glad your sugar levels are low :thumbup: I'm also really tired again now, feel like I'm in first tri again!

Sweetie - sounds like you had an amazing babymoon :flower: glad 20 week scan went well, can't believe you're so far along already seems to be going so fast!

J - glad the bump is getting big, nice isn't it! Hope you're well 

Afm - 31 weeks today! I had my antenatal class on Saturday at my hospital, me and my partner had a great time. Very informative, learnt all about positions, complications, how he can support me, how to look after baby after etc a really great day packed wI info. Think my DP feels more prepared now.

Baby has been moving loads now, he feels huge! It's like he's taken over my whole trunk! He's up in my ribs and right down near my hips too! I can see his feet poking out when he kicks, it's amazing. :cloud9:

Haven't started nursery yet as still settling into new flat, plus I've been soo tired! My back has been very sore so I can't sit in the same position for too long now.

Sweetie - I'm booked into weekly Active Birth with yoga classes, plus I go to antenatal aqua fitness classes twice a week. The antenatal class teacher really gave me a kick up the bum to get fitter, for a better birth and stronger mother afterwards :thumbup: I'm also going to breastfeeding classes in November


----------



## sweetie888

Amanda - Glad your sugar levels are good! I know I have to watch my sugar intake as this baby seems to have a sweet tooth when I never really did before! 

A babymoon is a nickname for a trip you and your SO take before the baby comes. Like your last hurrah, last trip together, just each other, before baby arrives. We actually were planning the trip regardless, and I found out I was pregnant the day DH was booking it. When he wanted to confirm, I told him about the BFP. It became our babymoon because I can't really travel after Dec.

The Anterior Placenta just means the placenta is in front, when I guess it's usually behind the baby. So they said it can just make it harder for me to feel the baby. I also hear that more babies with AP come out face-up, which can cause more tearing, so I will be trying to do pelvic exercises towards the end of the pregnancy to prevent it. I read it happens in almost 50% of pregnancies though, so no big deal.

OP - Wow! You've got lots of classes and prep stuff going on! Oh I feel bad about your back pain! I already have some lower back pain - they see the baby is laying right up against my spine. I can't imagine if it keeps going on till the end! Good luck with settling in the new flat!

Only a couple of months to go for you ladies! I hear this is when things get slow and heavy. Hang in there!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yes, our babymoon was in Cyprus :)

The placenta and baby will move a lot before you give birth so don't worry, definitely invest in a birthing ball and roll your hips on it, gets baby into a great position before birth, plus very good for your back and opening pelvis during labour. I love my ball!

Yes can't believe how it's only 9 weeks left til due date, scary but so exciting!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Eek just noticed I've moved up another box in my ticker! Only one more to go!


----------



## j1405

hi ladies!!

glad everyone is doing really well inbetween all that is going on!

we are nearing the end! time has gone by so fast! my little one is really moving allot lately right throughout the day and night. we are booked for our 4D scan next friday and i'm so excited!! we have not really gotten much ready in terms of the nursery but starting slowly to get all his things together.

i'm starting to feel the 3rd trimester coming as well as i am quite tired myself and i went for a run yesterday and could feel the strain on my lower ab muscles. baby is getting heavy and pushing down as well so its quite painfull to move too fast. have to start taking it slow i guess.

cant wait for Dec to arrive so i can go on leave! work is still very stressfull and i really need a break! i'm going to be at home on leave for 3 weeks before he is born which is going to be great so i can rest allot! and then 3 and a half months of maternity leave after that!! cannot wait!!


----------



## sweetie888

@OP - Have you been practicing on your birthing ball? Wow! You're almost on your last ticker box!

@J - Do share some of your 4D pics! We'd love to see them! I don't know if we're going to go somewhere else to do the 4D u/s now b/c my OB's office has the capability to do them! They didn't say anything about any extra charge, but at my 20 week appt. the tech tried to get some 4D images for us but baby wasn't cooperating. We only got like 2 good shots of her arm. So, if we can get them at the OB visit included, DH doesn't want to fork out the extra $. 

Since I'm past the 20 week mark now, I feel like I'm ready to plunge forward with a lot things now! Working on clearing out the nursery of our stuff and start getting it ready. 
I'm going to register for the hospital and classes this week. Also need to start looking for a pediatrician as we have to have that before baby is born (something I didn't know).


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey sweetie, yes I'm on my ball a lot now as it really helps with backache. We use it in pregnancy yoga too :) yay for starting nursery! Can't wait for pics :) we aren't doing nursery yet as baby will be in our room for at least 9 months to start so we' ll crack on with it in spring probably. I'm just took tired right now!

32 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## j1405

wow ladies! time is moving!! i will surely post some picks and try to post the dvd as well that we get of the 4D!! i'm so excited to see him this friday and to get a better pic of his little face if possible.

wish i can start with a nursery too.. i really feel i'm entering the nesting phase and i just want to constantly get his things together but he will be staying with us in the room for at least 9 months too which is going to be great but i'd love to do a nursery!

guys i must say i'm starting to feel the early symptoms of the 3rd tri approaching! i'm so nauseous!!! can you believe it!!! i think its him pressing om my stomach causing the nausea because its not from food or anything. its especially bad at night where i actually wake up from being so nauseous!! and moody!! omw! thats right back from the 1st tri as well.. i can get extremely angry for absolutely nothing or start crying without end like i'm the saddest person alive at that moment. its so weird!!

only 11 weeks to go though so hoping i can stick it out. everyone keeps commenting that i'm really small for 7 months.. ? my belly has not grown lots in the last month but i'm sure it will catch up nicely now. i'm also (bonus) not really very hungry these days which keeps the weight gain at bay. guess once again bcoz he's pressing on my stomach.

wel, hoping i'm not going to get other things bothering me too much in the 3rd tri! 

how are you ladies feeling over all.. aside from the tiredness that has also been showing its face again :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey Jess, sorry you're feeling emotional/nauseous. I'm sure it's what you said, baby growing and pressing on stomach :) I can't eat big portions of food now, I find eating little and often much easier on my stomach and digestion.

I haven't put much weight on except bump too. Probably because I eat the same as I did before and am doing aqua aerobics and yoga and running around the cafe like a loon! :) the tiredness has passed this last week which is good.

I've got my final scan today! It's a growth scan, hopefully baby is head down :) hope you all have a good day!


----------



## ocean_pearl

32 week bump pic:

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/C0F9CACF-3000-4F36-B7C8-432D03FDD2D6-967-000000A94FFDC5D0.jpg


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, I'm sure you saw on FB :) but thought I'd post here too.

Scan Went really well, measuring perfect, weighing 4.8lbs at the mo which is good, his head is down and ready to go! Here he waving! I saw him opening and closing his mouth, so cute!


----------



## sweetie888

Awww! @OP! That bump is sooo cute and perfect! And such a lovely, clear scan!

@J - Sorry to hear you're feeling nauseous! You ladies are in the final leg of the race now!

I don't know how, but the last month has really flown by! I still haven't officially started the nursery yet, when I was so gung ho early on right?! Actually narrowed the paint color down to two different (been swatching paints for about a week now). Now it's all about clearing out the room so I can really get started. 

Symptoms-wise, the last 4 days have me feeling almost like I am back in 1st tri! Nauseau, dizziness, and food aversions have returned. And I feel soo exhausted today. I hear it comes back even harder in 3rd tri? 

OP - I ordered 2 prenatal yoga DVDs finally! It was much too difficult to go to the one class a week in my city.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Awesome sweetie, DVDs are just as good! It's so relaxing, just make sure you set a nice mood in a quiet room, some candles etc and make that time for you and your baby :)

I got very tired at your stage too, then got a huge burst of energy, and now I'm tired again!

I'm packing my hospital bag this weekend and sorting out his clothes as they're all in bags still as ill be 34 weeks Monday so don't want to leave it too late! X


----------



## j1405

:) your baby is upside down on your ticker!! thats so cute!!!

it is about time to get all things sorted out for the delivery! rather sooner than later! wow cant believe you and amanda are nearly having your little one's! 

i'm entering the 30's this week as well!! so excited!! still cant comprehend how fast our pregnancies have gone by!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> :) your baby is upside down on your ticker!! thats so cute!!!
> 
> it is about time to get all things sorted out for the delivery! rather sooner than later! wow cant believe you and amanda are nearly having your little one's!
> 
> i'm entering the 30's this week as well!! so excited!! still cant comprehend how fast our pregnancies have gone by!!

It's crazy isn't it?

I've washed all his clothes/blankets and arranged his wardrobe :) going to pack my hospital bag on Wednesday after I pick up a few more bits (giant maternity pads etc :haha:)

Been having a lot of braxton hicks and period type pains since Friday, also my sciatic nerve has been killing me which means baby is getting lower and engaged. I've got the proper waddle nailed! :haha:

How are you girls feeling? Can't believe I'm 34 weeks today, crazy.


----------



## j1405

Not long now op!! its so exciting!!

i'm starting to walk like a duck myself! :) getting braxton hics as well but not painfull at all. guess from 30 weeks onwards its best to be prepared for anything!

how are you doing amanda? saw you not feeling to well? best to take it easy for the next month ladies in case your tiny tots decide they've had enough of the uncomfy and small space in your belly!!

do you ladies have any more visits with your midwives? do you think your babies might come earlier?


----------



## ocean_pearl

That's good they aren't painful, my midwife said they shouldn't be. Didn't have any pain yesterday which was nice so I had a nice lazy day just doing some housework. Need to start taking it easier now I've only got 6 weeks to go!

Amanda, hope you're feeling better and you had a nice belated birthday!

Sweetie, how are you ?

I'm seeing a midwife next Friday and then I think I see them again after 2 more weeks x


----------



## j1405

how fast did are your bellies growing around 34 weeks as opposed to when you were 30 weeks? some say your belly gets big fast?

i already feel like my belly is suffocating me!! its really hard to sit in my chair at work all day.. i need to lean backwards just to breathe!!! i don't know if i'm looking forward to the last 9 weeks that much to be honest. i don't have the longest middle and its getting pretty crowded already!!


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, how are you all doing? Sorry I've been so quiet, i havent had any notifications of any posts for about 2 weeks so I just assumed we were all having a quiet patch. I just thought I'd log on to catch up and have seen that you've all be here all along after all!!!

I can't believe it OP, we're at 34 weeks now! Time has gone so quickly. That's great news for me, cos if I went into early labour now I'd get to go to my local hospital. They won't take before 34 weeks and I'd have had to go down to Brighton which would have been a nightmare for travelling etc. Well done for getting everything organised! You're definitely a step ahead of me! I hope that the pain has continued to stay away!

How did the 4D scan go J? Are you able to upload any pics? (or have I missed them??!). Is that your last scan now or do you get more? I know what you mean about it getting crowded in there. I sometimes find myself with shortness of breath just when I'm sitting down doing nothing!! My dh will ask why I'm sighing and I have to just tell him that i'm just breathing!!! I'm hoping baby will drop soon cos that's supposed to help with the breathing. Although I was reading somewhere yesterday that first babies can drop a good few weeks before being born whereas second ones drop much later, maybe even only the day before!! So hope mine decides not to do that, i want to breath!!

Sweetie, well done for the prenatal yoga dvds. I got one too but it;s still in its wrapper! Think I need to make a real effort to go to a class or at least do the dvd a few times in the last few weeks. It's great you're not far off 3rd tri too now! How are you getting on with the nursery? Did you manage to decide on a colour? What sort of colours are you going for? I saw some of the pics of baby clothes you've bought on FB, they're so cute! You're going to have one well dressed baby!!!

AFM - well the bad news is that I failed my last GTT so I now officially have gestational diabetes again :cry:. I was really hopiing not to get it this time. I saw the diabetes nurse today and she gave me a new testing kit, although I've been using my old one anyway. I now have to test my blood sugars in the morning and an hour after every meal. I also have to regularly see the dietician and the consultants. My first appt with them is on Monday. 
The good news from this is that I'll get another scan! :happydance: I get a growth scan which will either be on Monday or the following Monday probably. It also means that they won't let me go overdue at all, so we are guarenteed to have our baby by Christmas!:xmas16: I'll find out from them on Monday when they would want to induce me, prob the week before Xmas, and then I'll book myself accupuncture beforehand like I did last time. So at least I can start to plan Xmas a bit more now, eg I know I need to do a stocking for the baby and get a few Christmassy bits for the baby too. I did buy a really cute 'my first Christmas' babygrow a week or so ago so at least that can get used! I've felt a bit down about the whole thing but i did my best so I just have to accept that I've got GD and make the most of it. The other bonus is that as I'll have the baby by Xmas I can stock up on all the sweet things I havent been able to eat! And wll also put pate and brie etc on my shopping list too!!

Thanks for the well wishes, I felt really awful on Sunday. Much better now, although still not 100%. 

We havent really had much time to plan for the baby what with all the building work etc. But that's all finished now and we moved Luca into his new bedroom yesterday! He loves it! The nursery has now become the dumping ground, but it means we can take our time to get it organised! My next job is to get all the baby stuff out of the attic and get it all washed and ready! I'm also thinking that I need to pack a hospital bag pretty soon too! So that's my to do list for this week!

Hope you're all blooming and feeling well! xxx


----------



## Sbmack

I found this thread while looking for info on Zinc. I read the first couple pages and noticed everyone was pregnant. Good sign. Congratulations to you all! 

We have been ttc for 6 months now. I think I may have low progesterone (short LP- 11 days), but my doctors won't run any tests until we've been ttc for a year. I don't temp so I can't be certain that I am ovulating, but the opk's have been working and I think I can feel it.

J1405, while skimming through the thread I saw that you had been using progesterone cream. How long were you using it before you got your BFP? Also, did you have any tests done to confirm low progesterone? Thanks!


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> how fast did are your bellies growing around 34 weeks as opposed to when you were 30 weeks? some say your belly gets big fast?
> 
> i already feel like my belly is suffocating me!! its really hard to sit in my chair at work all day.. i need to lean backwards just to breathe!!! i don't know if i'm looking forward to the last 9 weeks that much to be honest. i don't have the longest middle and its getting pretty crowded already!!

Girl, I've felt like that for weeks now!! :haha: I've been feeling like, 'how can I get any bigger'?! Because I feel like I'm running out of space too. Most evenings I am very short of breath and can't lie on my back because it constricts air more. Your body just adapts as you grow, not sure how! Apparently your bump does have a big growth spurt after 36 weeks towards the end, I'm terrified! :haha:



amandas said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all doing? Sorry I've been so quiet, i havent had any notifications of any posts for about 2 weeks so I just assumed we were all having a quiet patch. I just thought I'd log on to catch up and have seen that you've all be here all along after all!!!
> 
> I can't believe it OP, we're at 34 weeks now! Time has gone so quickly. That's great news for me, cos if I went into early labour now I'd get to go to my local hospital. They won't take before 34 weeks and I'd have had to go down to Brighton which would have been a nightmare for travelling etc. Well done for getting everything organised! You're definitely a step ahead of me! I hope that the pain has continued to stay away!
> 
> How did the 4D scan go J? Are you able to upload any pics? (or have I missed them??!). Is that your last scan now or do you get more? I know what you mean about it getting crowded in there. I sometimes find myself with shortness of breath just when I'm sitting down doing nothing!! My dh will ask why I'm sighing and I have to just tell him that i'm just breathing!!! I'm hoping baby will drop soon cos that's supposed to help with the breathing. Although I was reading somewhere yesterday that first babies can drop a good few weeks before being born whereas second ones drop much later, maybe even only the day before!! So hope mine decides not to do that, i want to breath!!
> 
> Sweetie, well done for the prenatal yoga dvds. I got one too but it;s still in its wrapper! Think I need to make a real effort to go to a class or at least do the dvd a few times in the last few weeks. It's great you're not far off 3rd tri too now! How are you getting on with the nursery? Did you manage to decide on a colour? What sort of colours are you going for? I saw some of the pics of baby clothes you've bought on FB, they're so cute! You're going to have one well dressed baby!!!
> 
> AFM - well the bad news is that I failed my last GTT so I now officially have gestational diabetes again :cry:. I was really hopiing not to get it this time. I saw the diabetes nurse today and she gave me a new testing kit, although I've been using my old one anyway. I now have to test my blood sugars in the morning and an hour after every meal. I also have to regularly see the dietician and the consultants. My first appt with them is on Monday.
> The good news from this is that I'll get another scan! :happydance: I get a growth scan which will either be on Monday or the following Monday probably. It also means that they won't let me go overdue at all, so we are guarenteed to have our baby by Christmas!:xmas16: I'll find out from them on Monday when they would want to induce me, prob the week before Xmas, and then I'll book myself accupuncture beforehand like I did last time. So at least I can start to plan Xmas a bit more now, eg I know I need to do a stocking for the baby and get a few Christmassy bits for the baby too. I did buy a really cute 'my first Christmas' babygrow a week or so ago so at least that can get used! I've felt a bit down about the whole thing but i did my best so I just have to accept that I've got GD and make the most of it. The other bonus is that as I'll have the baby by Xmas I can stock up on all the sweet things I havent been able to eat! And wll also put pate and brie etc on my shopping list too!!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, I felt really awful on Sunday. Much better now, although still not 100%.
> 
> We havent really had much time to plan for the baby what with all the building work etc. But that's all finished now and we moved Luca into his new bedroom yesterday! He loves it! The nursery has now become the dumping ground, but it means we can take our time to get it organised! My next job is to get all the baby stuff out of the attic and get it all washed and ready! I'm also thinking that I need to pack a hospital bag pretty soon too! So that's my to do list for this week!
> 
> Hope you're all blooming and feeling well! xxx

Hey Amanda, sorry you failed your gtt lovely. Make sure you get lots of help organising stuff as you haven't been well. Look after yourself x


----------



## amandas

Saw the mw again today. Baby is measuring 34 which is spot on for 34 weeks. She said its very likely they will want to do a growth scan when I have my consultant appt on Monday, so will keep you posted. She also said that they tend to want to induce early at 38-39 weeks for GD now, so looks like I might have a fight on my hands to get them to wait to 40. So this baby may be here sooner than I've been thinking! 

I've been getting lots of BH recently, my whole tummy goes hard. My eyes are really dry and tired too. I thought it was my contacts but read something yesterday that said this is common at this stage of pregnancy.

How are you all?


----------



## j1405

Sbmack said:


> I found this thread while looking for info on Zinc. I read the first couple pages and noticed everyone was pregnant. Good sign. Congratulations to you all!
> 
> We have been ttc for 6 months now. I think I may have low progesterone (short LP- 11 days), but my doctors won't run any tests until we've been ttc for a year. I don't temp so I can't be certain that I am ovulating, but the opk's have been working and I think I can feel it.
> 
> J1405, while skimming through the thread I saw that you had been using progesterone cream. How long were you using it before you got your BFP? Also, did you have any tests done to confirm low progesterone? Thanks!

hi! wel, i had a short lp too and thought i'd try the progesterone cream as it was natural progesterone cream that i could get over the counter. the first month i used it i got pregnant :) i was surprised honestly because it was not a month i thought we did too well with bd'ing but to my total shock i was pregnant!! and its a boy so caught the egg right when i ovulated!

i did not have tests to confirm low progesterone but because my lp was so short i thought i'd give the progesterone cream a shot just to see if it would lengthen my lp and before i could really find that out, i was pregnant.

its worth a shot i think, trying for 6 months is a long time and i'm sure you're desperate for something to work. if you read the thread right before i got pregnant you'll see we all on here tried allot of things.. from pre-seed to epo, zinc etc.

i must add, its very important for your oh to take a good multivit too with enough zinc.. it was more for the men that we gave the zinc as it helps with sperm count. we as women can do all we want but if our men's sperm count is no good then it wont help us much in getting pregnant.

took me 3 months but now i'm 30 weeks and cant believe time has gone this fast! i really hope you get pregnant soon and see if you can get some natural progesterone cream to use after ovulation... wont hurt!! and get some zinc for your man!! ;)


----------



## Sbmack

Thanks, J1405! I'm going to order some cream and a good milti V for my man. I didn't think it would take this long....getting very frustrated. We only Bd'd once around my fertile time this month (the day I should've O'd) bc I was getting over an infection. I wasn't too hopeful, but I'm still bummed that I started spotting today, two days before AF is due. But hey, it's better than spotting for a week prior like I have been.


----------



## ocean_pearl

amandas said:


> Saw the mw again today. Baby is measuring 34 which is spot on for 34 weeks. She said its very likely they will want to do a growth scan when I have my consultant appt on Monday, so will keep you posted. She also said that they tend to want to induce early at 38-39 weeks for GD now, so looks like I might have a fight on my hands to get them to wait to 40. So this baby may be here sooner than I've been thinking!
> 
> I've been getting lots of BH recently, my whole tummy goes hard. My eyes are really dry and tired too. I thought it was my contacts but read something yesterday that said this is common at this stage of pregnancy.
> 
> How are you all?

That's good news baby is measuring perfect :thumbup: hope the growth scan goes well hun. 

I've been getting some bh too. My pelvis feels quite sore too when I walk, probably because his head is down now x


----------



## amandas

[/QUOTE]

That's good news baby is measuring perfect :thumbup: hope the growth scan goes well hun. 

I've been getting some bh too. My pelvis feels quite sore too when I walk, probably because his head is down now x[/QUOTE]

Thanks. That's the same for me, walking isn't particularly comfortable at the moment. When I saw the mw I noticed she's written down that I'm 1/5 engaged! So no wonder it's all quite cosy down there now!


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies

I thought it about time to upload a bump pic! It's not great quality cos i took it myself on my phone, but you can see the size of me!

I saw the consultants on Monday, and the dietician. They're ok with my sugar levels after eating which is good. The consultant measured my tummy and somehow measured me at 39cm!! Which is crazy cos the MW measured me 5 days before at 34cm! I think perhaps he wasnt too good with a tape measure! He said that he planned to scan me in 2 weeks, but I asked if I could be scanned there and then and luckily they managed to arrange it. It was a huge relief - the baby weighs 5lb 6oz! Which is spot on 50th centile. It's tummy circumference was also on the 50th centile too. Phew!!! So all my avoiding sugar etc has paid off! The consultant has said that he won;t let me go overdue so we definitely know we'll have a baby by Christmas!!!! But he said the latest he'd let me go is 40 weeks. So when I go back in 2 weeks I can have the discussion with him about an induction date. It's all getting very close now! And I still have so muchto do!!

How are all you ladies doing?
 



Attached Files:







Bump 24.11.12.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ocean_pearl

Wow great bump Amanda, mine looks similar, ill get a pic on soon. 

Everything going well here, lots of bh though and got quite faint during shopping yesterday but otherwise felt great. Yoga is helping lots to keep my energy up.

Bump is measuring spot on and I think his head is still down as I gets lots of pressure in my cervix when I walk now.

How lovely to kmow you will definitely have a baby by Chrismas! I hope I will too! X


----------



## j1405

hi ladies,

great bump amanda :) my bump is also growing by the day but is not too large as yet. i'm almost 32 weeks now and boy is he active!! he moves nearly all the time! cant think that it can be true that babies around this time sleep 90% of the time coz mine surely does not! i think he is still in a breach type position as i get kicks and pressure in my pelvis.. that cant be his head and hands hitting me right? 

will see how the next few weeks go i guess, i assume i'll get quite a bit bigger until 35 weeks! glad you will have your baby by christmas amanda! what an awesome christmas gift for your family!! and i hope your lil one decides to come around that time as well op!!

i dont mind waiting a few more weeks till january for my little man to arrive as its close to his daddy's birthday!! going for our last pre-natal class tonight and i must admit, i will miss it! learned allot and got a few good tips!! 

now its just waiting for the time to run out!! will post a bump pic too :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Saw midwife today at 36 weeks and everything perfect. His head is down and engaged, back is against my belly, great position for birth :thumbup:

Feel like I'm in the TWW again as 38 weeks would be perfect for him to come so he has a good birthday! :haha:

Glad you're doing well, Jess :thumbup: not long for us all now really as sweetie is catching up fast too!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Here's some bump progression pics, amazing to see the changes!

*24 week bump:*

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/86D91E4E-0CE2-47BF-8A91-6B13CD0A4521-311-0000002BE10F3023.jpg

*32 week bump: *

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/88796FF4-67B3-4151-8C4D-DB1A2195461F-967-000000A960039A2B.jpg

*36 week bump (today!)*

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/5A140606-E7F5-456F-A491-D1B8320B082B-406-00000024011A8C89.jpg

I feel massive now! :haha:


----------



## amandas

Wow great pics OP! You don't look massive, your bump is really neat! Good news that his head is engaged and in position, fingers crossed for a delivery in time for Christmas! 

J, my baby is head down and I still get lots of movement low down, so doesn't necessarily mean you're breach. I don't know what it is, his/her hands wiggling about I guess but I does feel very odd! When's your next appt?

How are you doing Sweetie?x


----------



## j1405

thought i'd put up some bump pics as well... :) op from your pics i guess there is a huge bump growth between 32 and 36 weeks so i will be getting even larger the next few week! i feel huge now already!! :xmas1:

my next doc app is on 13 dec when i'm 34 weeks so will see how the little guy is lying then. but he is moving allot so i think he changes position quite allot still.

my first pic was taken at 26 weeks and the 2nd one at 32 weeks... :)
 



Attached Files:







Pretoria-20121021-00179.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 0









Pretoria-20121127-00235.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ocean_pearl

Lovely bump :) definitely popped! Apparently as long as they're head down from 36 weeks, it's fine. My boy is very low now, I can feel him on my cervix.

My bump grows 1cm a week because when they measure your bump it should be the same as the amount of weeks. So my bump was 36cm at 36 weeks for e.g. But the growth does look massive between 32-36 weeks! 

My ribs are killing me and my bump really aches in the mornings :( I hope he comes before Christmas.


----------



## j1405

shame op, i hope you get lucky and he arrives around 39 weeks or so! its interesting about the bump size and your weeks! i will surely go measure mine as well and see... doc said last time he is a bit small still.. cant wait for my next app so i can relax about that.

can i ask you ladies a personal question? how much weight have you guys picked up thus far? i'm on 9 kg's now.. hoping not to go past 11 for my size as i feel huge already!

i have also noticed my boobs are starting to make that colostrum stuff as i have started to put lanolin nipple cream on my nipples at night just in preperation for breastfeeding ( this was recommended by the delivery nurse) and when i rub my nipples, some colostrum leaks out :) its quite funny.

we have all Ethan's things now! i feel so much better! now just to pack his and my hospital bag which i will get to in the next 2 - 3 weeks. gosh, by that time your babies might have been born!!!

oh and ps... any names yet op.. amanda?

wonder where sweetie is ?? :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

j1405 said:


> shame op, i hope you get lucky and he arrives around 39 weeks or so! its interesting about the bump size and your weeks! i will surely go measure mine as well and see... doc said last time he is a bit small still.. cant wait for my next app so i can relax about that.
> 
> *i think it's called fundal height if you want to google it, the measure from the top of my bump, under ribs to the bottom by the pelvis.*
> 
> can i ask you ladies a personal question? how much weight have you guys picked up thus far? i'm on 9 kg's now.. hoping not to go past 11 for my size as i feel huge already!
> 
> *i don't think I've put on much weight at all apart from my bump, I'm eating not much more than per-pregnancy. Everyone says I'm still v slim, which is good I guess as I won't have much to do after birth, just tone the tummy a bit!*
> 
> i have also noticed my boobs are starting to make that colostrum stuff as i have started to put lanolin nipple cream on my nipples at night just in preperation for breastfeeding ( this was recommended by the delivery nurse) and when i rub my nipples, some colostrum leaks out :) its quite funny.
> 
> *yes I've been leaking colostrum since about 25 weeks I think, which is a great sign for breastfeeding  it's so weird isn't it? Can't wait to breastfeed, hope it goes well though as it looks tough!*
> 
> we have all Ethan's things now! i feel so much better! now just to pack his and my hospital bag which i will get to in the next 2 - 3 weeks. gosh, by that time your babies might have been born!!!
> 
> *thats so nice! I still feel like I haven't got enough but I do and need to stop! I bought some Christmas sleep suits the other day  they're so tiny!*
> 
> oh and ps... any names yet op.. amanda?
> wonder where sweetie is ?? :)
> 
> *ive got a shortlist but none of them are singing to me really, we're going to wait until we meet him and make a decision because we can't agree now!  yes, sweetie hope you're ok lovely!*

X


----------



## ocean_pearl

I have a watermelon in my belly! :happydance:


----------



## sweetie888

Hi Ladies! Sorry to have been MIA from BnB lately but I feel like I kinda keep up with ya'll on FB nowadays! Wow! Everyone is in the final stretch now right? I know my original DD was Christmas so I think all of you girls are pretty close now!
I'm officially 27 weeks and in 3rd trimester now! Just did a bump update pic on FB so I won't re-post here. 
Baby girl is kicking A LOT and I feel it every day and night (especially) despite being told I have an Anterior Placenta and that it would be harder to feel her kicks. DH even feels them since about 20 weeks. 
We had a little scare a few weeks ago. The radiologist spotted some calcium deposits (echogenic intracardiac focus) in the baby's heart from the ultrasound. I went in over a week ago for a follow up ultrasound at another office and both that Dr. and the tech didn't see anything, which is a good thing, but supposedly is very common in thin women and Asians. It was just a relief to hear both specialists didn't see it anymore. 
Baby is always sitting low, low, low in my pelvis, behind my hip bones and/or towards my spine. Lots of low back pain and tossing & turning in my sleep. 
I'm looking forward to seeing some baby updates and pics on FB any time now! :) Good luck ladies for those last few weeks!


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, I've had quite a busy week. Last sat I realised that I'd been really itchy all over for the previous few days so rang the hospital and they asked me to come in for blood tests. The tests showed my liver scored a bit high so I had a liver scan on Monday and more blood tests. The liver scan was fine (and they scanned the baby too which was great!) but my blood tests were still a bit high. They're not really sure why though. There's a condition called choleostasis (sp?) but my bile levels and others should also be high for this, and it's only my liver. So anyway, had more blood tests yesterday, but haven't heard since. The obstetrician is now saying that boxing day is the latest he'll let me go before I have to have a c sec. And I wouldn't choose Boxing day for my LO's bday so when I go back in a week I think we'll ask for it to be a couple of days before Xmas. But I've got two sessions of acupuncture booked before then so fxed that does the trick! 

Glad the calcium deposits seem to have gone sweetie. And great that you're getting loads of movement!

I'm not too sure how much weight I've put on j, they weighed me about 3 weeks ago but I can't find where they wrote it down. I have a feeling that I'd put on about 11lb which is about 5kg, but that was from my booking in appt at 10 weeks and id already put on loads of weight by then! Having said that I've been on a diabetic diet for 6 months so haven't had much chance to put on weight!

Yay op, we're full term! How are you feeling? Do you feel ready? I don't at all, still so much to do!


----------



## sweetie888

Amanda - Oh! Sorry to hear about your liver issue. So I think you mean they will induce or you will for sure get a c-sect? Gosh I can't believe your ticker says you only have 15 days left!!! And sounds like you've barely gained anything! Good luck hun!


----------



## amandas

Because of my previous c sec they won't induce me, which means they'll want to book me straight in for another cs. I'll find out the date on mon so I'll let you all know! Although I'm determined to get this baby out naturally before then! 

I'm currently sat in the waiting room to see the Mw and just weighed myself. I've put on 5.6kg which is about 12lb since booking in appt. But I had definitely already put on weight by then so I think I've prob gained about 8kg in total. 

I haven't been on fb to browse much recently so I'll have to go on to check out your bump pic sweetie! 

Good luck if you have any movement op!!! The race is on now!


----------



## j1405

awesome amanda! hope you get the opportunity to at least try give normal birth!!

went to the doc myself today and he says my boy is doing perfect! weighs 2.5kg and will be around 3.2kg at birth! she also says she can see some hair on his head! so he will prob have my dark hair and not daddy's blonde. he has also turned already and in perfect position should i have wanted to give birth vaginally.

my section is booked for 9am on 16 jan which is awesome! then i have the rest of the day with my brand new son!! i cannot wait anymore ladies!! cant imagine how you guys feel with only 2 weeks left!! luckily just under 5 weeks for me!!

he is still very active and moves allot but doc says he will stay head down until jan as there is too little space now for him to flip around. luckily have not had any kicks in the ribs as yet even though he has long legs!! he is taking it easy on mommy! so in love with my son xx


----------



## amandas

That's great J that everything is going well and you have a date now.

I'm having a bit of a down day today. See the obstetrician later and have another scan when i'll find out more. I'm so torn about what to do. I really really really don't want a c sec but know I'll have to do what they advise. I so desperately want this lo to start moving on its own. I've got acupuncture booked for tomorrow so fingers crossed and I'm going to try to book myself a sweep for weds. There's not much more I can do. 

Btw I won't put anything about acupuncture/planned cs on fb, as I prefer to keep things a bit secret, although I don't mind you ladies knowing. So pls don't mention it if/when I get a date. I'll keep you all posted.

How are you doing OP? Ay twinges yet? It's all getting quite close now eh? Hope you're feeling calmer about things than me!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Don't be forced into a cs Amanda, if baby is happy there is no reason you can't have a vbac. I saw an interesting article about this, I'll look for it now. Have a couple of sweeps, if not successful try the gel. I've heard of so many cases of successful vbacs.

I'm ok, did my Christmas shopping today and felt very tired amd faint during. Bump is so heavy now! People are so nice and helpful which is nice.

39 weeks today! Can't believe it! Been in quite a bad mood -almost pmt like since the weekend and quite tearful, I'm guessing this is hormones gearing up? I've had tightenings for a coupe of weeks now, and some period-like pains on and off but nothing exciting like waters going or a bloody show!

Hope you girls are ok x


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ok, if you 'like' these guys: https://www.facebook.com/positivebirthmovement

Then go down a little and they've got a post from a woman yesterday asking about vbac, lots of great advice there. The question is this:

Question: "Dear PBM, I need some positive birth vibes! I have an appointment with a consultant (how many times have I said that and never actually seen one? I should say a registrar) to discuss my upcoming vbac. It is my second vbac and I know in my boots that I want to have a homebirth. This is purely my instinct - I think it's my best chance of a straightforward birth with least risk to baby and me, but I have a feeling the consultant will think otherwise. I'm after some advice from other people who see things my way. Can anyone arm me with some pearls of wisdom that I can take with me?"

Let me know if you find it x


----------



## j1405

wow op!! still doing christmas shopping at 39 weeks!! respect!

we went today as well but it is hard on my back and feet! and i'm only 35w now! glad people are at least nice! hope your little one comes sooner rather than later

would not have minded being 39 weeks today then my little man would have already been born! now that i think of it, my section is actually scheduled when i'm 38 + 6! i'm super excited!!!

amanda, hope all the things you try to induce works!! xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Haha thanks J! I just think if I keep active, it will hopefully start labour. I'm worried that if I rest too much that he'll stay there forever! Whenever I'm lying down for too long DP gets me on my ball for a bounce too :)
Sounds like a perfect date for Ethan to come :) you will probably get another little burst of energy soon, I was knackered at 35 weeks too.
I wonder if we'll have two girls and two boys at the end of this?! Amanda, I think you're having a girl x


----------



## j1405

I hear you op! If I did not have a scheduled date I would have done exactly the same!! :) it must be hard not knowing when he will show up but I'm sure when he comes it would have been worth the wait!!

Can't believe your ticker says 7 days to go!! It reminds me of the ovulation tickers we used to have lol!! Really amazes me every time I think that 9 months are nearly over for all of us!! Being pregnant was once all we could think of and now its over! Kind of unreal.. 

We're nearly MOM's!!!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

I know, can't believe it it! A mummy :D 

Haha @ ovulation tickers, in a weird way I miss those days a little! They were funny, symptom spotting :)

9 months have flown, can't believe we've all been chatting for a year! 

My ticker is freaking me out, I keep double taking at the '7 days to go' *gulp*


----------



## j1405

Hopefully one day we can go through all the ovulation tickers and symptom spotting together again!! :)

i'm sure when i only have a week to go the nerves would get to me as well! i'm sure everything will go smoothly though and that the delivery would be an awesome experience for you!! unfortunately it is said that first time moms do tend to go over due.. hoping you are not one of them!! fingers crossed he gets here by christmas.


----------



## ocean_pearl

I don't mind going over by a couple of days but I'm worried it could be a couple of weeks :( hopefully the sweep at 40+4 will get it started x


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies

Sorry I didn't write yesterday, I was pretty emotional all day and kept bursting into tears! I've managed to get myself together a bit now :thumbup:

In summary, had a scan which showed the baby is looking a bit big for dates (estimate at 8lb 1oz) but the sonographer was a trainee and she didnt seem to have a clue! At one point she measured the head circumference at 41w+ 4 days, then she moved it slightly and ended up at 39w+ 3 - quite a difference!!! It doesn't make sense to me how the baby can have grown so much in 4 weeks when all my levels have been fine.

Anyway the obstetrician then suggested booking in for cs on Friday which I was fine with, as it was what dh and I had decided was the best option. Unfortunately when I then went to the desk to book it they are are full on Friday so I had to book for thursday. This prompted more tears from me!! I was just so gutted at losing another day to try to get this baby out.

I went for a sweep today and am 1-2cm dilated already and she said my membranes were bulging! So they've agreed that I can have my waters broken on Thursday before going for the cs to see if I go into labour. It's more invasive than I would like, but still better than a section so I'm pleased.

There's not much more I can do to entice this baby out! I had acupuncture yesterday and have spent the last 24 hours with tiny drawing pins stuck in my toes, I've had a sweep, i had a clary sage bath, ive been drinking rlt, I had a curry last night and tonight, I've taken epo and have even inserted some (!), I've been taking homeopathic remedies to induce labour, I've been sitting on my ball, and I've told dh that like it or not, bd is a definite tonight!!! So I think it's fair to say that if this baby isn't coming out after that lot, then there's not much more I can do! My fingers are crossed that something happens tonight! 

I was just reading back over your posts, it's crazy that we've been chatting for so long! All that charting paid off for us all! 

I'll keep you all posted, and good luck op, I hope things start to move for you soon too x


----------



## amandas

Ps what makes you think it's a girl op? The acupuncturist said to me that if it doesn't come out then it must be a girl cos it's stubborn!!


----------



## amandas

Pps thanks for the link about the vbac op! That fb page is really interesting.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Not sure, just a hunch! Ah lovely, sorry you've been emotional! :hugs:

I wouldn't take notice of that trainee tbh because even experts have got the weight estimates very wrong before. If you think about it, you aren't even due for another week! Relax and think positive

Sounds like you might go anytime of you're bulging and dilated, hang in there! I hope you get the birth you want. And if you don't, that's ok too. As long as you have your snuggly newborn with you soon :thumbup:


----------



## j1405

wow amanda, allot going on with you now trying everything to get your little one to come!! no wonder you are emotional and then they want to schedule your section for earlier!!

i surely hope that something happens and you can have a chance at normal birth at least!! if all else fails, once you hold your little one the birth would be so far from your mind so relax and get excited that you get to hold your brand new baby by tomorrow evening!!! i'm sooo excited for you!! you are the first of us and we want pics of her/him as soon as you can!!

ps.. i also think its a girl... :) good luck amanda and we are all thinking of you and hoping everything will go as you wish xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Gah! My sciatica is back and is killing me! Can hardly walk! :( hope it goes before labour as it will make it much harder. Going to keep bouncing!

X


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies, had planned to log on tonight to tell you about all our appts today, but I appear to have started having contractions!!!!!!!!!

Still very early days but fingers crossed and I'll keep you posted xxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Eeek!! Our first zinc baby is coming! Good luck lovely, keep us posted! I'm around x


----------



## amandas

Typical timing! I'm booked into the hospital in less than 12 hours!!! This baby really wanted to keep us waiting til the last minute! We were at the hospital today for 2 1/2 hours having appts with surgeon/aneathetist etc! 

Going to try to go to bed for a bit to get some rest, think we may have a busy night!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Haha! Excellent I hope you get your vbac hun. Good idea on getting rest x


----------



## j1405

Awesome news Amanda!!

let us know as soon as you can how things went down ;)

cant wait to see our first zinc baby!!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hope you're well Amanda and hopefully have your baba by now x


----------



## amandas

Baby Zachary (Zac) born at 5.07am naturally xx


----------



## j1405

:happydance: a BOY!!!! wow congrats amanda!!!!! :baby: love his name as well!!! 

and congrats on doing it naturally!!! i'm soooo happy you got the birth you wanted!!!!

post pics as soon as you can!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Amazing!! Congratulations you are amazing!:happydance: so glad you got the birth you wanted and your baby before Christmas! :cloud9:

I love the name Zachery so much! Take care mummy, can't wait to see pics!

Afm: I'm at hospital, being monitored as his movements haven't been great. They're sending me for a scan now x


----------



## amandas

Will update when I can. But all well. 

Good luck op, i'm thinking of you xxxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hun


----------



## ocean_pearl

Just had scan and baby is good but estimated 8lbs!! I'm shocked! Me and my dp were both small 6lbs babies! Midwife has agreed to do a sweep now cos I don't want him getting bigger!! Lol


----------



## j1405

awesome!! hoping you can deiver soon as well op!! keep us informed!!

he is quite big! :) healthy little boy!!


----------



## amandas

Wow, hope the sweep works op! I had a second sweep yesterday which is what I think worked for me! 

Zachary was 8lb 7oz! He's gorgeous and has been sleeping most of the day! Bet he now stays awake all night! 

Wishing you love and hugs op and hope you get the birth you want x


----------



## amandas

OP- huge congratulations! I haven't had a chance to go near fb and was thinking about you earlier! I just logged into your profile to see your news! So happy for you having a Christmas baby! 

We'll have to exchange stories soon but hope it went well for you x


----------



## j1405

Congrats op!! Your son is gorgeous! Amanda your and op's son weighed exactly the same at birth!! :) so cool!

Please post how the births were! How did you experience it and what was it like to see your son for the first time! I cannot wait anymore for my lil one to be born! Only 3 weeks but it feels so long especially now that both of yours are born!

Enjoy your brand new boys ladies! And when you have time, share those birth stories! :)


----------



## amandas

Will do J, it is an amazing experience! 

OP's little man was 7lb 8oz and Zac was 8lb 7oz!


----------



## sweetie888

amandas said:


> Baby Zachary (Zac) born at 5.07am naturally xx

CONGRATULATIONS Amanda!!! Yay for our first Zinc baby! :)


----------



## sweetie888

CONGRATS OP!!! Saw your Christmas Present arrived on FB! :) So happy for all my Zinc ladies & babies!


----------



## sweetie888

j1405 said:


> I cannot wait anymore for my lil one to be born! Only 3 weeks but it feels so long especially now that both of yours are born!

You are NEXT J! Excited for you as well! I bet you're ready to be done and have baby here too! I still have so much longer to go, but already feel ready for baby to come too! lol!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, sorry haven't been on yet to tell story! I'm so in love!

I left home at 2am when they were still very regular 2-3mins apart and very intense. Got to hospital and was 4cms. Went up to birthing centre and bobbed about in pool for a bit, but they started to get very intense and very close together and I couldn't cope with pain and had a bit of a meltdown chewed my DPs hands at 6am Christmas morning.

Asked for pain relief and went down to labour ward and a marvellous anaesthetist gave me the magic epidural amazing relief. I was progressing well so the drs were happy to leave me to dilate while I read magazines and chatted to my lovely midwife who I had all to myself because it was so quiet.

Got to 3.15pm and was fully dilated and felt urge to start pushing as I let epi run out. 

After 2 hours of pushing he was born with his hand up by his head (ouch). Me and DP in tears of joy. I will never forget his wet, slippery little body being chucked on my front -amazing. All the midwifes were incredible.

7lbs8 and perfect :cloud9:

We arrived home last night and opened our presents but he is the best Christmas present ever! 

Good luch J and sweetie next! Can't wait to see your little ones! Amanda hope your boy is doing well too x


----------



## j1405

aww wow op!! thats amazing! cant believe you had to push for like 2 hours! omg! i cannot wait to experience that first glimpse of my baby boy! no matter in what way he is born! i can just imagine that there is nothing like it in the world!

i cant wait for the next 19 days to go by!! i just want to sleep all day so the time can pass a little faster.. lol! i'm so super excited!

i'm really glad you could get some pain relief, i don't think anyone understands what it is to experience labour or could explain the intense pain unless you have been there!

wel, enjoy your newborn op!! decided on a name yet???


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks hun :)

No, I could never explain the pain to anyone, it was like nothing on this earth! Epidural was great but I let it run out so I could feel when to push.

No definite name yet but were deciding 

You'll have your son in your arms in no time :)


----------



## amandas

Hi ladies

Well, I can&#8217;t believe Zac is 2 weeks old today already! It&#8217;s gone so quickly. I&#8217;ve finally managed to sit down with enough time to write his birth story! So here you are!

We had been at the hospital for over 2 and a half hours that day, speaking to the doctor, the surgeon and the aneathetist about the cs. They had agreed to try to break my waters but if it didn&#8217;t work I was booked in for the cs. I had to be at the hospital at 8am. I&#8217;d had another sweep whilst at the hospital (probably about 4pm) and had felt a bit achy since then.

Then we were sat having dinner and at about 5.45-6pm I commented to dh that I was getting period pains! I didn&#8217;t want to believe it was actually happening in case it wasn&#8217;t! We weren&#8217;t sure what to do about ds, as it was nearly his bedtime, but after giving it another 45mins we called the inlaws to come and get him. When he had gone I was able to finally relax and by this stage accepted that I was actually in labour!!!! I couldn&#8217;t believe this baby had left it to the last minute!!

I decided to go to bed to try to get some rest at this point, and managed to doze for a little while. My contractions got more frequent and dh hooked me up to the tens machine which helped. We rang the hospital at about midnight I think and they said that because I was able to talk during contractions that I wasn&#8217;t far enough along. They suggested I go and have a bath. I didn&#8217;t feel like having a bath so we decided to stay in bed and watch an episode of Gavin and Stacy!!! Poor dh had to pause it every few minutes for me to have a contraction!

I then went to have a bath. When I got out my contractions really sped up and became much stronger so we called the hospital again and they agreed we could go in. It took us quite a while to get out and get there because I was stopping every few minutes to have a contraction! The journey was awful, every bump hurt like mad! And we only live 5 mins away from the hospital!

I think we got there at 2ish. They checked me and said that I was 5cm so I definitely wouldn&#8217;t be going home! I was so lucky that I managed to get the room with the birth pool (there&#8217;s only 1 in the hospital!). It took them a while to get it filled up so I asked for a mat so that I could be on the floor leaning over a chair. It hurt so much less for me in that position than on my back. 

Because I had had a cs with ds, I had to have continuous foetal monitoring this time. They had a wireless heart rate monitor strapped to my tummy, but every time I had a contraction it kept losing his heart rate. The MWs were amazing &#8211; I had 2, a student mw and then her supervisor. They took it in turns to lean into the pool to hold the monitor in place! Definitely above and beyond their job description I&#8217;d say! But they were so keen for me to get the birth I wanted! 

I was in the pool for about an hour/hour and a half I think. After what seemed like hardly any time from when they told me I was 5cm, I really felt the urge to push. I couldn&#8217;t quite believe that I needed to push so soon, so I decided to have a feel and could feel his head!!! That was so exciting to realise that it was all getting quite near!

Unfortunately they were unable to check me properly in the pool and lost his heart rate a few times so they said I had to get out of the pool. They got me up on the bed with my legs in supports! Very dignified!!!!

By this stage I was really tired. I&#8217;d had gas and air when I was in the pool but when they got me out they said that I needed to fully feel it to get him out so they took it away!! I think my second stage lasted well over an hour (I&#8217;m not too sure how long it was). His head was crowning for ages!!! I was able to feel his head with my fingers which was great, although frustrating that he wasn&#8217;t actually coming out! At some point they called a dr in to assist and I remember her saying to me that they were going to have to do an episiotomy. That was obviously enough of an incentive for me as I managed to push out his head on my next contraction!!!! I have to say it was the most amazing and relieving feeling I have ever experienced! I was so happy! It still took more pushes than I was expecting to get the rest of him out and then they put him straight onto me! 

I hadn&#8217;t even thought to look to see if he was a boy or a girl but they asked us if we wanted to see, and dh had a look and said he was a boy. He started suckling straight away and they left us for a little bit as I had asked for the cord not to be cut until it had stopped pulsing. 

Unfortunately after they had cut the cord they were a bit worried about my blood loss and the placenta not coming out quickly enough, so the alarm button got pressed and I had 7 people in with me! I was giving the injection and put on a drip. It was all ok in the end. I needed some stitches too which the dr did.

I had questioned my decision for a natural birth a few times during the labour! But when he was finally born I was so so happy that I had done it. 


Sorry that was so long!! 

How are all you ladies doing? How are you getting on with your little man OP? Are you breastfeeding? Zac is feeding anything from 2-4 hourly at the moment. I&#8217;d forgotten how painful the first couple of weeks could be! But it&#8217;s started to improve now which is a relief. He&#8217;s currently fast asleep on my lap! He already seems bigger, and is definitely more alert and awake than he was.

Not long for you now J! So exciting! How are you feeling about it all? Are you all packed and ready to go?! Make sure you give us one more bump pic before you have him!

How are you Sweetie? I can&#8217;t remember, what&#8217;s your actual due date? Hope you&#8217;re feeling ok too!

Oh, I just remembered, I weighed myself today and weigh 1kg less than I did at my booking in appt at 10 weeks!!!! Hurrah! Having said that, I have eaten soooooooooooo much chocolate over the last two weeks that I really need to cut down or I&#8217;ll start piling the pounds back on! I was saying to dh last night that I need an extra 500 calories a day to breastfeed, and he very kindly pointed out that I had eaten nearly 800-900 in chocolate that day!! Whoops!

Anyway, well done if you&#8217;ve actually managed to read to the end of this! I&#8217;m clearly making up for lost bnb time!

Hope you&#8217;re all well. Looking forward to hearing what you&#8217;re all up to! Happy New Year to you all! x


----------



## j1405

wow amanda, what a story!! so, would you do it again? 

glad to know that your weight is going down even with all the chocolate!! i'm an absolute chocoholic since i got pregnant and was told that i cant have any whilst breastfeeding because it upsets the baby's tummy?? i was bummed about that but does not seem to be bothering little Zac!

i'm super excited for my section! time feels like its taking forever to pass though! in the meantime i'm loving not having to go to work every day!! everything is packed and ready to go so he can arrive any moment!! i will try get a last bump pic on before he is born! he must have dropped as i'm feeling allot of pressure down there every now and then, especially when he is moving about. he is still a very active baby and his movements have not really slowed down.

wel enjoy your little Zac!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls, glad you're doing well. We're great here, just having a lovely snuggly time with our boy. He's breastfeeding really well, probably the same Amanda, every 2ish hours but he sleeps a lot during the day. He wakes up a couple of times at night to eat but then in the morning has another long sleep so I get a nap. He's such a sweet little thing. It's amazing how his poop smells so sweet like popcorn because he's breastfed, DP said it was almost appetising :D

I definitely had some 'baby blues' a couple of days in as it all hit me, I guess I was still in shock at not being pregnant anymore and realising I had a real life baby to look after and I felt worried me and DPs relationship would change a lot and I guess I felt guilty for having those feelings, but me and DP chatted for hours and it really helped and now I just feel happy and confident. 

Recovery wise - I'm feeling more normal now, still a bit sore but my tummy is almost back to normal and weeing doesn't sting as much!

I'm so excited for you J and sweetie :)


----------



## j1405

Wow op glad the breastfeeding is working for you guys :) and I think most woman experience the blues first time round.. I think I will too! It is a shock I imagine to grasp the fact that ur not pregnant anymore.. One day you have a belly and the next there's this little human who is totally dependant on you. I'm also a little uncertain as to how our baby will affect our relationship too! Surely allot to think about and go through all at once and the raging hormones doesn't make it any easier right!

I'm really excited for our little one but honestly think for me too it will be an overwhelming experience! Luckily we can talk about our fears and "blues" to people who understand and get through it :) and to remember that our OH's probably have their own insecurities and things to deal with after the birth!

Glad ur okay now!


----------



## amandas

Oooh J, I hadn't heard that about eating chocolate when bf'ing. Zachary has been a bit windy so maybe it's all the choc I've eaten :-(. I'll definitely cut down and see if it helps. 

I had a bit of bby blues too op. I found that I was feeling down for no obvious reason. I got irritated at dh about silly stuff and the problem was that he kept asking me what was wrong and why I was down. It was really frustrating that I kept trying to explain that there was no rational reason for it! I've been feeling better over the last day or so though. 

I'm loving cuddles with Zac! He's supposed to be asleep now but having been asleep all evening he's now wide awake next to me in the crib! Fingers crossed he dozes off soon.

It's not long to go for you now J!! So exciting! How many days is it? 

How are you getting on choosing a name op? We struggled to choose too! It's so hard cos it's such an important decision! We're going to register Zac tomorrow which is very exciting!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks girls. I'm sure I'm still not fully adjusted but its good to know I can talk to DP and he's so understanding and told me his thoughts too. It's so important to keep communication open. Glad you're feeling better Amanda and great to be realistic and prepared, J :)

Yes, my midwife said no chocolate, oranges and grapes during breastfeeding as it causes wind. I've also avoided spicy stuff. I just don't want to upset his tummy as he's so young.

Yes we've decided on a name. It will be Oliver James. James after my father, grandfather etc etc and I always loved Oliver and it definitely suits him as a first name. Do you register them at the nearest town hall, Amanda? We've got to do it next week xx


----------



## j1405

Awesome! Love the names op :) we'll I'm sure you will adjust just fine op! And yes I'm a little OCD about how things have to be in my home and surroundings and the baby will most certainly challenge that!! They also say that ppl who are like that tend to suffer more with baby blues bcoz the baby changes so many things in your life. So I know I'll have to be realistic about that and also always talk to OH! They are our biggest support system!

There's allot of opinions on what to eat and what not when breastfeeding but I think most things if eaten in moderation should be fine. I'm going to also cut out chocolate and citrus fruits as far as possible but I'm sure a piece of chocolate every now and then will be fine.

I'm going to try breastfeed for at least 6 months! I hope I will be able to!


----------



## amandas

Ah lovely name OP! So cool that our two bnb babies are Olivers! I think it really suits him. 

We looked on our local county council website and had to book an appt to register Zac. I guess as you're London, try looking on your local borough council website. We had to go to our local register office. 

Zachary Oliver Saunders is now official as of today! Hurrah! 

Re bf, I know Luca really suffered the one time I ate grapes. I had a few one day last week not really thinking and Zac was windy the next day. Same with a satsuma. So I'm avoiding both now and haven't had a chocolate since I saw your post J! You've helped my waistline!


----------



## amandas

Well I've finally changed my ticker!

I saw on fb J that it's only 8 days for you now! So exciting! How are you feeling? Are you all set? My one tip for a c sec is to buy some big granny knickers!! I found out afterwards that virtually all the waistbands on my knickers tended to be right across my scar. I had to send my mum out to get me some high waisted granny knickers!!! Not very attractive but well worth it for comfort! 

How are you and Oliver OP? Happy 2 week Birthday to him! How was shopping?


----------



## j1405

Yes only 7 days from today!! I cannot wait!! 

I'm all set yes! I bought allot of disposable undies that come up real high and I can throw them away. The are not that uncomfy either.

He weighs 2.9kg now and should be about 3.1kg at birth! So not a big baby at all.

Here is a last bump pic! Can't believe it will be all gone in a week!
 



Attached Files:







Pretoria-20130107-00268.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## amandas

Wow J, great bump! It's still so neat and small! Sounds like your little man is going to be small too, so no wonder your bump is petite. 

What day are you booked in for? I can't do the maths!!

All good here, beginning to get into a bit of a routine now. Although I prob shouldn't speak too soon cos it may well all change again tonight!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats J! Hope it went well, saw on Fb. Was thinking of you yesterday x


----------



## amandas

Hi J, just scrolled back and found that you're booked for the 16th! I just wanted to say good luck and I hope it all goes really well for you! (unless you've had him early?!)

Can't wait to see some pics! X


----------



## amandas

Ps I can't understand a lot of your fb posts, hee hee!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ooh is it tomorrow? Awesome, hope it goes well lovely xxx


----------



## j1405

Hi guys :)

Wel as you all know, my little guy was born on the 16th @ 9:46am. He weighed 3kg and is 52 cm and so beautiful! I'm so in love with him its unlike any type of love I have ever felt!! My section went extremely well and he was born within 5 minutes from when they inserted my spinal. She did a very neat cut and I was up and about on day 2! Feeling better every day!

Ethan has a little jaundice and we have to stay another night in hospital. Will hopefully go home tomorrow. 

I'm having a great experience being a mommy so far and I'm so happy I made the decision to have him!!! Nothing compares to life with my little boy! 

Hope you all are doing great!! Xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congrats J! Sounds like a great experience! Your little guy is gorgeous xx


----------



## amandas

Congratulations Sweetie! I can't believe all the zinc ladies now have babies! How did it go Sweetie? Would love to hear your birth story! 

How are Oliver and Ethan getting on? I've been meaning to post for ages but time is just whizzing by. Zac is 11 weeks today!! He's doing really well. He's a very smiley baby (much more than Luca was)! He's tending to feed 3 hourly now. Are your bubbas still breastfeeding? It's hard work with two, but I love seeing the bond between them both. 

Hope you're all well and I'd love to hear how you're getting on c


----------



## ocean_pearl

Yay just saw on FB too! Congrats sweetie!! Amazing we all have our babies :))

Oliver is great, 10 weeks old, v smiley now too, going through a growth spurt so eating and sleeping loads more than usual during the day. Sleeps well at night now and only gets up once around 4am for a feed.
Breastfeeding going really well, I love it.

Glad to hear Zac is doing well :) I can't imagine how hard it must be with two! I think I'm going to leave at least 3 years until the next one! But then I worry that it will take long to ttc again?

Hope Ethan is doing well! Would love to see some recent pics of your bubbas xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/A767CC34-6F2B-4DC5-BCED-011A80C1E3D1-430-0000007EB6383BEB_zps01cc31c7.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/77CCD95C-BB16-4BFE-B105-C402BF6C6985-430-0000007EBE750B02_zps521ddef3.jpg

I love being a mum so much :)


----------



## amandas

Happy first Mother's Day to all you yummy mummy's!!! Hope you all get spoilt!

Oliver is so cute! Sounds like feeding is going well. Zac is in a similar pattern at night, but for the last couple of nights I've fallen asleep feeding and woken up an hour or two later! Then he doesn't want to be put down again! I really must try to stay awake!

We're really pleased with the 3 year gap, it works well as Luca can be quite independent. Bu as you say, it's not something that can be chosen! We had planned a 2 year gap but then took a year TTC. Having said that, I've got a friend who took ages TTC no 1, started TTC no 2 really quickly and then got pregnant straight away so her two are really close in age. What will be will be!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Happy Mother's Day!

Yes very true Amanda, you never know what will happen! X


----------



## j1405

firstly, congrats to sweetie!!! we are all mothers now! how amazing is that!!

with us its going really well :) my sweetheart is nearly 8 weeks and getting there with the longer nights. some nights he would sleep for 4 to 5 hours straight and other nights he wants to feed every 2 hours. trying to get him on a 3 hour routine during the day at least as its quite hard to feed him every 2 hours.

i'm also still breastfeeding and love every second of it! i love having him so close to me and the cute little sound he makes when he drinks. will try breastfeed for at least 6 months. he is starting to smile now and its amazing to see how he grows up! if i knew being a mom was this awesome i would have done it allot sooner! i'm also waiting 3 years at least until the next one. i want to enjoy my little guy first! 

i'm planning our wedding at the moment and its something new to get excited about after the pregnancy. we will marry in September or October and i'm really looking forward to it! oh has been amazing with ethan and loves him to bits. he helps me allot and its awesome to have a partner that is this involved.

i'm glad you ladies are doing well!! must say, NOT looking forward to go back to work in May! will miss him terribly!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Ah so lovely to hear from you Jessica, your bubba is gorgeous!

Glad everything is going well and how exciting planning a weddin now xx


----------



## amandas

Hi all. So glad it's going well for you J. Ethan is a little cutie! Will you be going back to work full time? Have you planned who will have Ethan yet or is he going to nursery? I'm not sure what will happen to Zac when I go back to work yet. Last time my mum had Luca for me but I'm not sure she's going to want two! Fortunately I'm able to have the full year off so I won't be going back until Jan next year. So exciting that you're now planning the wedding and threat Ethan can be part of it with you! Will it be a big wedding?

How are you girls getting on OP and Sweetie? When will you have to go back to work OP? Time is whizzing by so quickly! 

Zac is still doing well although he has chicken pox at the mo :-(. Luca had it and so there was not much chance of him not getting it. Fortunately so far he only has about 12 spots and he isn't bothered by them at the moment so I'm hoping he only gets it mildly. I think the breastfeeding has probably helped. Are you feeding Sweetie? How was your birth?

Happy Easter to you all!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Happy Easter! Time is indeed flying! I keep telling Oliver to stop growing so big lol. He's well into his 3-6 month stuff now, felt quite emotional packing his newborn and 0-3 stuff away.

I don't have to rush back to work as I'm self employed and my company is fine without me physically there but I can work from home. I always wanted to be a sahm so I would like to stay at home until he's in nursery at 2 maybe. We'll see what happens.

Poor zac with chicken pox! It's good he gets it out of the way now, I've heard they aren't too badly affected by it when young. Glad he's not phased by it.

Xx


----------



## j1405

hi ladies!!

its my last month at home with ethan!! :( :( 

i have to go back to work full time from May and i'm not looking forward to it at all. i will be putting him in a nursery school and its going to be quite an adjustment not to be with him the whole day! wish i could stay and work from home like you op!! you still have a while amanda, thats so nice!

Ethan is a real cutie pie, laughs allot now and is growing perfectly on schedule according to the nurse. The thing is though, he is still not fitting into 0-3 month clothes! and he is almost 3 months already! He is only slightly outgrowing his newborn things but the 0-3 months are really big still.

Another thing that i'm struggling with is he is still feeding every 2 hours!! he sleeps one 4 hour stretch at night and then its back to feeding every 2 hours. is this normal?? everyone tells me he needs to feed every 3-4 hours by now but how do i stretch his feeds if he wakes up like clockwork every 2 hours??

we are having a small wedding with close family and friends and its going to be special to have ethan there too!! its only in October but really looking forward to that! sorry to hear about Zac's chicken pox! hope its not too bad!


----------



## amandas

Hi J, I wouldn't worry about the clothes. If the nurse says he's on schedule then I'm sure he's fine! Be pleased he's getting use out of him newborn stuff! Zac only wore his for about 4 weeks! How much does he weigh now?

Luca used to feed 2 hourly too, I can't remember how old he was when he started going longer. But don't worry about what other people say. Every baby is different and you're giving him everything he needs. Zac was 2 hourly for a while too but I've managed to get him into a 3 hourly routine now. Does Ethan nap between every feed? Our routine now is 'eat, activity, sleep'. I remember reading about it and Luca slotted into that routine too when he was a bit older. Not sure whose theory it is though! Eg if I feed Zac in the morning starting at 9am (the feed can be anything from 5-45 mins depending on what else is going on and how distracted he is!), then he will be awake until about 10.30. He then starts to get grumpy. Early on I thought it was because he was hungry again and so would feed him, but now I've realised it's cos he's tired. So at this point I either go out in the car or put him in the pram (neither of my boys would/will sleep in a cot during the day!). He'll then go to sleep, anything from half hour to and hour and a half. If he has a short nap he usually wakes up happy and will happy look around/at toys etc until the 3 hours. Does that make sense!?!? It doesn't always work that way and the start time changes every day! I do try to plan mg trips out to coincide with when he needs to sleep but it doesn't always work!! In fact he's currently fast asleep on me straight after his feed this evening!!! He's been a bit grumpy today and we had a bad night last night. I think it's cos I ate a whole Easter egg yesterday! We both paid the price though :-( 

That's great op that you get to work from home until Oliver is 2! Glad everything is going well for you! I know what you mean about packing all the little clothes away. Although last time I got to put them all in the loft. This time I need to get rid of it all because we're not planning on having any more but I haven't been able to bring myself to do that yet!!!


----------



## j1405

wel yes they say he is growing perfectly, we weighed him about a month ago and then he was 5.5kg which is perfectly normal and in line with how he is supposed to grow. he is just a little skinny i guess not allot of fat yet :)

i have managed to get him to feed every 3 hours now!! thank goodness! i get to sleep at night lol
he does not sleep after every feed during the day, he is awake most of the time and will dose off here and there for 15 to 30 mins and sometimes if he hasn't slept the whole day he will sleep a good 2 hours in the afternoon. i should try and see what his sleeping pattern is during the day, to be honnest i didn't really notice when he sleeps and not because i'm at home with him and busy with things around the house most of the time.

at night he sleeps after every feed, no problems there and sometimes only wakes up every 4 to 5 hours which is awesome. he still has problems with cramps as well even though i try to keep my diet as clean as possible! i got him a probiotic again today and hoping that would help a bit. i've read from 3 months it gets better but if you are not eating right whilst breastfeeding i don't think it will ever get better until they start eating solids.

he gets the cramps bad almost every day and i hate pumping him full of medicines etc! and i mean i really eat well!! guess its the milk here and the egg there that makes the difference.

you are so lucky to stay at home with your boys!! i'm not looking forward to leaving him may!! :(


----------



## amandas

Hi J, I had problems with Luca being very windy too and have also had days with Zac too. I've found though that I'm fine with dairy and eggs. I've had problems with more acidic type foods. I've now cut out completely citrus fruits, grapes, strawberries and tomatoes and he's much better. Perhaps make a note about what you're eating? I've also bought an ebook called calming colic which is very interesting. I'm happy to send it to you if you like? Just pm me your email address xx


----------



## amandas

Hi Ladies, how are you all doing? How are your little ones sleeping/feeding etc? Op I saw a pic on fb of O sucking a corn on the cob! Are you weaning yet? I'm not sure when I'll start, probably in a few weeks! It seems to have come round so quickly! I cAnt believe Z will be 5 months in 3 days! It's crazy! Hope you're all well xx


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey Amanda, we're doing well thanks. Oli has basically taken a very keen interest in food on his own and actually cries and reaches out when we're eating! As I was planning on baby led weaning we're just going with the flow. He has tastes of things every other day, but doesn't really eat anything, just plays and explore it! 

He's sleeping well, has a good routine now, goes to bed at 8pm and wakes up once for a feed usually around 2/3am then back to sleep until 6.30/7am with the odd hiccup now and then! I'm sure he's teething as he's dribbling and gnawing and anything he can get his hands on! Plus I can see a little white dot on his lower gums.

Happy 5 months to Zac! I can't believe how quick it's gone! I was feeling a bit sad yesterday as my baby is growing so much and becoming a little boy almost now! I miss the newborn stage quite a bit (but am loving seeing him grow etc). Plus I love that I can play with him now and take him to more places. We go to yoga, cinema, tomorrow we're going to the British museum for a parent view exhibition, which should be fun!

How is Zac doing? Are you going to do any sleep training? oli always falls asleep on the boob and has to be dead asleep before going in his cot, even then he wakes sometimes so usually ends up in bed with us. I'm aware of this now and don't want it to be like this for too much longer. I'm thinking of trying the gradual retreat solution (or anything that doesn't include crying it out) as I don't want him to only be able to sleep with a boob in his mouth, but I think it's going to be tough to crack!

X


----------



## j1405

hi ladies!

glad to hear things are good with u guys!! the kids grow way too fast right!!! but its incredible to see them grow into tiny human beings. 

ethan is 4 months and i stopped bf him now this week. he kinda weaned himself since he started going to nursery school and got frustrated when i tried to breastfeel because he got used to the bottle and drinking breastmilk from it.

so now, since he is not drinking from me any longer, my milk has slowly but surely faded away and it got hard expressing. would have loved to breastfeed for longer but he decided otherwise :) 

i must say some days i also miss that tiny newborn body! but i love all the smiles i get and his eyes following me around the room etc. he is so beautifull and i can cuddle him to death! haha

he is much better now with the winds and hardly has any cramps anymore, so just think he kinda outgrew that. its so cool that oliver has started testing food himself! i hope ethan does that too. 

i'm lucky with regards to him sleeping in his own 'bed'. he has no problem with that and luckily i don't have to struggle getting him out of ours. :)


----------

